# tea party 5:00pm edt - 7 september '12



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

Thanks for allowing me to start this tea party an hour early. I will report on the pizza when I get home.

We are to get rain tonight  think it will be that much muggier  you know the mugginess that makes your sheets feel damp and sticky cold  it has been that way most of the week  this is different from being humid  heavier. We can use the rain so I will not complain.

My sweet tooth must really be working overtime  I was looking for recipes for today and nothing sounded good unless it was rot your teeth sweet  not at all like me most of the time  however  there are times when something like this is a must. 

The following is an old recipe I picked up our of the column of jennie jones of the seattle post intelligencer  I copied the original recipe  she is the one that was always taking the calories and fat and sugar out of recipes. Next week I will give you both of her recipes for snickerdoddles. 

However:

SCALLOPED PINEAPPLE
Serves eight
3 eggs beaten
2 cups sugar
1 cup melted butter
1 cup milk (see  it is healthy  natures perfect food is included)
1 medium size can pineapple tidbits and juice
4 cups bread  torn into pieces (I liked to dry the bread a little first but not necessary)
	Tear up bread and place in bottom of buttered casserole dish.
	Beat the eggs  add sugar, butter, milk, pineapple and juice missing after each ingredient is added.
	Pour mixture over bread in a casserole dish.
	Bake at 325 degrees  uncovered  45 to 50 minutes.
This is a good recipe to take to a potluck  then you can have a little taste and hope everyone eats the rest. I wouldnt worry about the size of the pineapple  just dont use the little one  a little extra is not going to hurt  you could even use two little can if you wanted to.

It is much fun watching alex begin his college career and growing up process. I am amazed how well he is doing. He is up and four-thirty every morning to go to work  studies when he gets home. He still can become three years old in an instant but those times are getting further apart  thankfully. He still has not clue as to what he wants to do with his life  I think he should go into environmental studies  he really raises a fuss when gary cuts down a tree  even if it is totally dead  go figure. I worry what there will be for him and the rest of the grandchildren when they graduate  hopefully the job market  even though it is improving - will be better than it is right now.

I have new thistle seed in my bird feeder  the little yellow birds have been flocking to it all morning. I must get some suet for my hanging suet basket  they seem to like that also. I want to get a feeder that will handle larger seed  maybe that will be my birthday present to me this year.

As the holiday period approaches  I know many of you are knitting Christmas gifts already  this recipe is a quick party fingerfood.

HAM STUFFED MUSHROOMS
16 large mushrooms
2 tablespoons finely chopped onion
2 tablespoons butter
6-1/2 ounces flaked ham (this is a Hormel recipe  they suggest using a 6-1/2oz can of flaked ham  I dont see the difference whether it is canned or fresh)
2 tablespoons breadcrumbs
2 tablespoons pimento

Wash mushrooms  remove and finely chop stems and onion  sauté until soft but not browned.
Add ham, bread crumbs and pimento  stir until combined.
Place mushroom caps in baking dish  spoon ham mixture into caps.
Bake covered at 375 degrees for fifteen minutes.

Getting dark  I just heard a bit of thunder  I have an idea blanco (lexis yellow lab mix) is curled up in a corner somewhere trying to ignore it. He is such a wuss  besides being a super dog  so good with the children  if he hears them go outside  he must be outside watching them.

Speaking of lexi  she got her braces off yesterday  she is so happy  school pictures are this coming Monday and she was hoping they would be off by then. She looks really nice  she is a pretty girl and such a typical teenager. Love her to pieces.

The little boys are enjoying school  they come home dead tired though and are usually fairly cranky the rest of the evening. Hopefully that will stop once they get used to the schedule. At least there have been no tears and refusal to go. I think it helps avery that ayden is in the same school.

Evidently  according to the doctor today  bailees finger is almost healed  better than he thought  he doesnt want her to do her flips, etc for three weeks  but bailee  having her own mind  will do them anyhow. That girl  I think the college of hard knocks will be her best teacher  I just hope she learns something.

Hickory is looking bigger  we have approximately ten days yet - give or take a few  I hope she has no more than seven  which is what she had last time. Think we are both wanting it over.

Short lived rain  sun is shinning - wonder if that is all we get. Barely enough to wet the driveway.


sam


----------



## Ms. Tess (Mar 2, 2012)

Sounds like you had a very busy week! Isn't that the way with thunder storms, they remind me of bantam roosters, all puffed up making all kinds of noise and a couple minutes later, nothing. lol


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

that is exactly what this rain was like. all hype.

sam



Ms. Tess said:


> Sounds like you had a very busy week! Isn't that the way with thunder storms, they remind me of bantam roosters, all puffed up making all kinds of noise and a couple minutes later, nothing. lol


----------



## Ms. Tess (Mar 2, 2012)

We have had a few of those too, turned my lovely brown crunchy (not needing to be cut) grass into something that looked like a pasture that could feed a herd of cattle! All after a little half an hour rain. Didn't look like that much to me, but apparently it got 4" in some areas close around here. Mostly a lot of noise and hype here. I think the grass would have turned green if I had stood on the step and threw a pail of water on it....would have only been a green stripe though! Thoughts for decorating the yard next year! lol


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

We have storms here now for the second time today. They are heavier to the North of where we are and should be heading your way later this evening Sam. (If they hang on)



preston said:


> that is exactly what this rain was like. all hype.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

i'll be looking for them pup lover - we really could use the rain. ponds need refilled - the water table needs replinished - we use a well so ground water is rather important.

sam



Pup lover said:


> We have storms here now for the second time today. They are heavier to the North of where we are and should be heading your way later this evening Sam. (If they hang on)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I love snickerdoodles...haven't made those in a long time, though I used to make them a lot when the kids were all here. They loved rolling the dough into balls. Someday I hope to teach the GC not only to bake but also to fish!

We have had a couple of those "teaser" days where we thought rain was coming...but nothing. The weather folk predict we will have a wetter winter, and while I want this drought to break, I do not want a ton of snow. Hope it won't get cold enough and it will just rain.

I have frogged back the shawl to the row where I have the proper number of stitches, put the lifeline back in, and plan to get back to where I was and then some tonight! I really want to get this one done--at least the charts are edited now and it's all over but the knitting (I think, lol). I have no idea what we'll have for supper tonight...will put some rice on and figure out what to put with it in a bit. The cupboard's always a bit bare at the end of the week. I suppose it wouldn't be if I weren't too lazy to go to the store, but there it is. Heh.

My work schedule officially "explodes" on Monday as we begin a new semester, so if you don't see me much next week, that's why. Of course I will check in as much as I can, and I am actually looking forward to getting more hours. This is the start of my 13th year on this job...hard to believe it's been so long!


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

We have dark clouds, some thunder but not much in the way of rain yet. Like many of you, we could certainly use some.

I enjoyed and copied down all the muffin recipes from last week. I bake some kind of breakfast "treat" every week and love to try new recipes. I look for healthy whenever possible. Here is a recipe from Ellie Krieger for breakfast cookies which we really like. They are a good size, chewy, and tasty. I usually substitute dried cranberries for the raisins and add dried apricots as well. I don't form a ball of dough because it is quite sticky but just plop a chunk of dough on the pan.

Ingredients
3/4 cup whole-wheat pastry flour 
1/2 cup all-purpose flour 
1/2 teaspoon baking soda 
1 teaspoon ground cinnamon 
1/4 teaspoon salt 
2 tablespoons unsalted butter 
1/4 cup canola oil 
1/4 cup dark brown sugar 
3 tablespoons granulated sugar 
1 egg 
1/4 cup unsweetened applesauce 
1 teaspoon vanilla extract 
1/2 cup rolled oats 
1/2 cup bran cereal flakes 
1/3 cup raisins 
1/3 cup walnut pieces, lightly toasted in a dry skillet for 2 minutes, until fragrant and chopped

Directions


Place rack in center of oven and preheat oven to 350 degrees F.

Whisk together flours, baking soda, cinnamon, and salt in a medium-sized bowl. Combine butter, oil and sugars in the bowl of a stand mixer and mix on high speed, scraping down sides if necessary, until sugars have dissolved and mixture is light in color, about 1 minute. Add egg, applesauce and vanilla and beat an additional 30 seconds. Add flour mixture and beat an additional 30 seconds. Add oats, flakes, raisins and walnuts and mix over low speed just until incorporated. Dough will be slightly sticky and less cohesive than traditional cookie dough. Line a large cookie sheet with parchment paper. Using between 3 to 4 tablespoons of batter, form a ball and place on cookie sheet. Repeat with remaining batter, leaving about 3 inches between cookies. Wet hands and use palm of hand to flatten cookies until about 1/4-inch thick. Bake for 12 minutes, until cookies are fragrant but still soft. Let cookies cool slightly, then transfer to a wire rack to cool completely.

Per cookie (12): Calories: 189; Total Fat: 9.5 grams; Saturated Fat: 2 grams; Protein: 3 grams; Total carbohydrates: 24 grams; Sugar: 11 grams; Fiber: 2 grams; Cholesterol: 21 milligrams; Sodium: 125 milligrams 

I am on the eighth triangle of the wingsspan shawl. It is an easy pattern but for some reason I have frogged it more times than anything else in recent memory. I had to order more yarn so I'm almost a month late for my friend's birthday but I hope it is worth the wait.

Sam, have a good time with your friend. It's always great to meet with old friends. Enjoy the pizza.

Wisconsin Joy


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

We had a wonderful day of rain. It came down at a nice pace without thunder and lightning. This should do a lot to raise the rivers and streams around here. Hoping it moves on and the rest of you get to share in the bounty. 
I started a scrap granny afghan this afternoon. Sometimes it seems my family likes them better than afghans I spend a lot of time and a ton of money making.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Sam, you did a great job starting the new TP today. I'm impressed that you could get it done, and still be ready to go out to dinner. I worked today, so I am relaxing! DD isn't home yet, so just the dogs and me!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Sam and Wisconsin Joy, the receipts sound delish. They have been moved to the Tea Party food folder to be tired. They will sent off to Jamie in college as well, I'm sure her room mates will enjoy them too. 
The teens have made it through the first week of school with only minor complaints about homework.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Whew...busy day here! Have friends coming for dinner (who aren't here yet and my tummy is rumbling...grrrr) so had to make a mess in the kitchen cooking and then had to whip the house into shape...I've been a little lax lately but after canning, the floor was sticky and it was time to hop to it. I've got things back into shape now and it feels good...beds changed, laundry done, scrubbing and vacuuming accomplished, etc., etc. 

Tomorrow DH and DN (dear neighbor) are going to a college football game. I am going to prop my feet up on the couch and happily stitch away. I got the second rolled brim hat done so onto the matching mittens and then a scarf - ahhhhh feels like fall.

Everyone have a wonderful evening/morning/whatever; chat again soon!

Kathy


----------



## Silverowl (Sep 6, 2011)

Sam I hope you have an enjoyable evening. I cant believe that the weekend is here already. The weather here in the south of the UK is meant to be warm and sunny this weekend so a weekend to get the garden ready for winter.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Sam, you go have a great wonderful Friday night out with your friend! Hickory will have a nice quiet evening to sleep and rest up for the soon scrambling about puppies! We get to be godparents again to Hickory's puppies. Praying for safe deliveries and healthy pups and good health for Hickory!

Glad that the younger ones are able to go to school together. Makes for a good feeling for Avery to have Ayden at school with him.

Sounds like Alex is settling into his college. 

Good stuff for Bailee's finger!

I have flocks of goldfinches at my niger seed feeders and they also clean out the sunflower seeds! In another couple of weeks, they will all be heading south from here. These have come down from the north of us.

What are you canning Gottastch? I was going to have a go at canning some tomato-zucchini sauce/relish but have not been well enough. Hate when the fibromyalgia makes me take a day off everything! Will have to have a go at it after mass tomorrow.


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

Your recipes sound very yummy. Never heard of "Scalloped Pineapple" before and bet it really satisfies that sweet tooth. My son-in-law loves stuffed mushrooms so will be sure to copy yours. I have several recipes for them, but had not seen one before with ham. Another very hot (105) day here, but a cool front is promised by Sunday. That will be such a pleasant relief. Our summer has been so miserably hot AND dry, of course. I hope you saved a piece of your pizza for me, Sam. I love one with the spinach, mushrooms and cheese plus another with ham and pineapple. See, pizza really IS nourishing, isn't it?


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

We are back to hot days, and no rain in sight. We need it, too. Hopefully we will get some soon.


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

one doesn't need to shovel the rain sorlenna - i am with you.

sam



Sorlenna said:


> I love snickerdoodles...haven't made those in a long time, though I used to make them a lot when the kids were all here. They loved rolling the dough into balls. Someday I hope to teach the GC not only to bake but also to fish!
> 
> We have had a couple of those "teaser" days where we thought rain was coming...but nothing. The weather folk predict we will have a wetter winter, and while I want this drought to break, I do not want a ton of snow. Hope it won't get cold enough and it will just rain.
> 
> ...


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

joy - what a great recipe - i love cranberries and dried apricots - they would be good in this.

sam



purl2diva said:


> We have dark clouds, some thunder but not much in the way of rain yet. Like many of you, we could certainly use some.
> 
> I enjoyed and copied down all the muffin recipes from last week. I bake some kind of breakfast "treat" every week and love to try new recipes. I look for healthy whenever possible. Here is a recipe from Ellie Krieger for breakfast cookies which we really like. They are a good size, chewy, and tasty. I usually substitute dried cranberries for the raisins and add dried apricots as well. I don't form a ball of dough because it is quite sticky but just plop a chunk of dough on the pan.
> 
> ...


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

pammie -- the trick is to start friday morning or even sooner and work on it for a couple of days - it is especially good to have the recipes copied down since they take the most time. i open a new word document and copy and paste from it when i am ready.

sam



pammie1234 said:


> Sam, you did a great job starting the new TP today. I'm impressed that you could get it done, and still be ready to go out to dinner. I worked today, so I am relaxing! DD isn't home yet, so just the dogs and me!


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

well - i am back - we had pizza. tomatoes - onion - green peppers - mushrooms - sausage - pepironi (eddie wanted the pepironi) - very expensive. a 12" cheese pizza was $8.99 - $1.25 per topping - so that was 8.99 plus 8.75 for the topings - but that was fine since we don't do it very often. the pezza was really good - brought my lsat piece home for heidi - i was full. had a short beer with it - now i am ready for bed. lol but i am good to go for a while. it's just beer really makes me sleepy for some reason - i would never put it down to age.

sam


----------



## Cindycz (Apr 11, 2011)

Yup! Must be the beer!

Looking fwd to the snickerdoddles. All these recipes are making me wish for cooler weather to bake in. The humidity is something else this year! Happy to hear your GD's finger is healing up and everyone is adjusting to school. 
Work felt like each day was a week even though I had only four days this week. Sure hope it eases up some next week! I don't get much done after work anymore. I blame my fibro! Can't be the extra pounds!!!


----------



## Ms. Tess (Mar 2, 2012)

lol definitely the beer, and I agree NEVER the age that makes one sleepy!


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

I posted recipe on page 77 of old tea party. Hope it is something you all will be interested in.
My DD did not have kidney stone. She did have bad UTI in which two bacteria were the culprit and they found diverticulitis.
My DD took her test. For all you school teachers, I need some encouragement. She said she thinks she failed because of the Math. The rest she is not worried about. Says there were three teachers in there with her to take the teachers assistant test. I am praying for her. She wants this so bad and has worked with children in day care for over ten years.
DH continues to have problems and as Julie said...till death does us part.
Marianne, know you did not get great news about Mom, but at least you know what has transpired and what to look for. Hope you get home soon and so glad you have a good caregiver
Dreamweaver, I know nothing was resolved for you, but continue to pray for time for you and DH to enjoy your twilight years. No regrets, dear lady. You have done everything humanly possible to make life easier for your Mom. Even though there is some dimentia, I know in my heart she sees all you have and are doing for her. Please take care of you and your DH
Julie, hope this week will bring some relief for you and Fale
I loved the picture of the little boy with his cow.
Pray all you, my dear sweet friends,have comfort, peace, and healing where it is needed.
Joe, you are just gonna make me have to get up and clean with you! Glad to see stomach issues better. You are such a dear son to your Mom and am sure there are crowns for you somewhere.
Oh, Marianne, where is the King Ranch recipe. Joe, did you have it too?
Sam, hope your time with friend was great and pizza was good. Personally, I liked the earlier time on the tp as I didn't get in on the tail of a humongous number of pages to catch up on.


----------



## thatharrisgirl (Apr 14, 2011)

The pickling bug got me this week , and I have made about 2 dozen jars of them. With only two of us to eat them they may last for a couple of years. however, I am prone to giving them to anyone that expresses an interest in them.
On my breaks, which are many, I pick up the knitting. I hav a beret made for my GD, a sockhead hat for my GD that is spending her first winter in Alaska, and another on the needles that will no doubt find a home as soon as it is finished. Speaking of rain, we have had our fair share this summer and the harvesting is beginning to build steam on what looks like a great crop. You all enjoy youe weekend!


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

Hi Sam, pizza with pepperoni, sausage, onion, green pepper and mushrooms... maybe some black olives, too. Yum! and then wash it down with a nice beer. My kind of Friday night dinner out. Glad to hear Bailee's finger is healing well. Good for Lexi getting those braces off. Hopefully, Avery and Ayden will settle in to a routine and the tiredness will go away. I know I'm anxiously awaiting the birth of Hickory's pups but probably not as much as she is. Recipes sound really good, copied those down for future use. Thanks for hosting this week's Tea Party.

Flockie


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

thatharrisgirl we need your pickling recipe!!! those who come to the Tea Party need to share their recipes with the rest of us!!! haha, your turn to share your good stuff with us! 
Yes, Marianne or Joe P we need that King Ranch Cassarole recipe!!
Bulldog, I am so glad you posted about your DD. Not good that she has a diagnosis of diverticulitis, but now she can adjust her diet to accommodate this condition. We saw great results when Joe P finally go his correct diagnosis and now he is doing great on his own diet. Good things are going to happen for your DD too. 
Sam, I never could figure out what made the pizza have to go with beer as I never did like beer. Yep, the beer must have made you so relaxed that you were actually sleepy! haha, glad you had a great time out with Eddie.

PS, BTW (by the way) I kind of like the earlier Tea Party start time too!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bulldog, thank you for your kind words!
A wish for all helpers, that you have a really good weekend!- ours is approaching half way through! A very dull day again, but the rest of the country is coping with gale conditions- and warnings for flooding- one day it will be our turn!!!...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> thatharrisgirl we need your pickling recipe!!! those who come to the Tea Party need to share their recipes with the rest of us!!! haha, your turn to share your good stuff with us!
> Yes, Marianne or Joe P we need that King Ranch Chicken recipe!!
> Bulldog, I am so glad you posted about your DD. Not good that she has a diagnosis of diverticulitis, but now she can adjust her diet to accommodate this condition. We saw great results when Joe P finally go his correct diagnosis and now he is doing great on his own diet. Good things are going to happen for your DD too.
> Sam, I never could figure out what made the pizza have to go with beer as I never did like beer. Yep, the beer must have made you so relaxed that you were actually sleepy! haha, glad you had a great time out with Eddie.
> ...


Suits me fine too- doesn't get tangled up with lunch!


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Sam, you go have a great wonderful Friday night out with your friend! Hickory will have a nice quiet evening to sleep and rest up for the soon scrambling about puppies! We get to be godparents again to Hickory's puppies. Praying for safe deliveries and healthy pups and good health for Hickory!
> 
> Glad that the younger ones are able to go to school together. Makes for a good feeling for Avery to have Ayden at school with him.
> 
> ...


I've made salsa 3 times (so far), 7 quarts and 7 pints of chili in the new pressure cooker canner, 7 quarts of spaghetti sauce, 7 pints of apple butter and there will be tomatoes to pick again soon that will end up being canned as just whole tomatoes to use in whatever...been a busy time for me but I love it  Wish I was there to help you!!


----------



## Anita H (Feb 4, 2011)

Hi Everyone. We got a nice rain here tonight and it really is muggy, I have the AC on because I can't stand the dampness, especially since I am having darned hot flashes again. Do these things ever go away ladies??

I just made the King Ranch Casserole this week but I used ground beef instead of chicken since DH has some trouble chewing the chicken, it was really good. I also made a cabbage recipe that my DH and a friend of mine thought was roast beef. They didn't even realize it was red cabbage. I will look it up and post later.

DH (Bob) seems to be getting weaker and more "out of it" by the day. It is harder to move him around or roll him because he can't help much. I guess all any of us can do is keep going as long as possible and do the best we can.

Sam, the pizza sounds so good that I think I will take a break from cooking tomorrow and go get pizza for us. I might even have some wine, I don't drink much anymore so it will probably hit me like a tank. I will check in later and post the recipe.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Hello again! Dinner is done, friends are gone and dishes are in the dishwasher - hooray! After thinking about how good snickerdoodle cookies are, I happened to check my e-mail in-box and from www.justapinch.com, was a recipe for snickerdoodle muffins...do you think it's fate? These sound yummy to me...don't know about the oats though but I will give them a try and report my findings soon :

Snickerdoodle Muffins

1 1/2 cups self-rising flour 
1 cup quick oats 
1/2 cup sugar 
1 egg 
4 Tablespoons butter 
1 teaspoon vanilla 
1/3 cup sugar 
1 teaspoon cinnamon 
1 cup milk 

Mix all dry ingredients together: flour,oats, 1/2 cup of sugar 

Mix together egg, butter, vanilla and milk 

Add wet mixture to dry mixture. Mix until everything is mixed well. 

Fill muffin cups 2/3 of the way full. Bake at 400 for 12-14 minutes. 

While baking mix the topping together: 1/3 cup of sugar and 1 teaspoon of cinnamon. once muffins are out put topping on muffins. If you prefer a lot of topping brush a little melted butter ontop of muffin to get more of the topping to stick.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

gottastch said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Sam, you go have a great wonderful Friday night out with your friend! Hickory will have a nice quiet evening to sleep and rest up for the soon scrambling about puppies! We get to be godparents again to Hickory's puppies. Praying for safe deliveries and healthy pups and good health for Hickory!
> ...


ok, you know you cant mention food stuff without posting the recipe! Would love to have that salsa one. I may have to tweak it for myself! Got loads of stuff to can up. Will be running to the store for more jars!


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

81brighteyes said:


> Your recipes sound very yummy. Never heard of "Scalloped Pineapple" before and bet it really satisfies that sweet tooth. My son-in-law loves stuffed mushrooms so will be sure to copy yours. I have several recipes for them, but had not seen one before with ham. Another very hot (105) day here, but a cool front is promised by Sunday. That will be such a pleasant relief. Our summer has been so miserably hot AND dry, of course. I hope you saved a piece of your pizza for me, Sam. I love one with the spinach, mushrooms and cheese plus another with ham and pineapple. See, pizza really IS nourishing, isn't it?


Baked pineapple is frequently taken to pot lucks around here, but I don't think it includes bread.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Hello again! Dinner is done, friends are gone and dishes are in the dishwasher - hooray! After thinking about how good snickerdoodle cookies are, I happened to check my e-mail in-box and from www.justapinch.com, was a recipe for snickerdoodle muffins...do you think it's fate? These sound yummy to me...don't know about the oats though but I will give them a try and report my findings soon :
> 
> Snickerdoodle Muffins
> 
> ...


They missed a couple of words. I did find the recipe at another site. The "one cup of oats" should read *"one cup of quick oats"* meaning a cup of quick cooking rolled oats -- the one minute or the three minute rolled oats as compared to the steel cut oats which would take 20-30 minutes to cook. This one has a bit less sugar and a bit more milk. I am thinking that those who are gluten intolerant, that the rice flour could be used with 1 tablespoon of baking powder in place of the flour.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Snickerdoodle Muffins

Ingredients: 
1 1/2 cups self-rising flour
1 cup of quick oats
1 teaspoon cinnamon
4 tablespoons butter 
1/2 cup sugar
1 teaspoon vanilla
1 egg
1 1/4 cups skim milk
cinnamon sugar for sprinkling (whatever ratio of cinnamon to sugar you like)

Directions:
Preheat the oven to 400 degrees.

Place the oats in a food processor and pulse until they resemble coarse flour. Whisk the ground oats in a bowl with the flour and cinnamon and set aside.

In a stand mixer, cream together the butter and sugar. Slowly beat in the vanilla, egg and skim milk until pretty well blended (it will have bits of sugary butter in it). Add the dry ingredients to the wet and mix until just combined.

Fill muffin tins about 2/3 full with batter and liberally sprinkle the tops with cinnamon sugar. Bake for about 15 minutes (closer to 10 or 11 minutes for mini muffins). Cool on a wire rack.
http://yankee-kitchen-ninja.blogspot.ca/2012/06/snickerdoodle-muffins-recipe.html


----------



## Althea (Apr 7, 2011)

Happy weekend, everyone. It's nearly 11.30 a.m. Saturday in Adelaide, and I've just caught up with the last 10 pages of last week's TP. Bulldog, I was intrigued by the inclusion of 'goldfish' in your cereal recipe. Could you elaborate, since I don't suppose it refers to the kind of goldfish that swim in the pond! Sam, the pizza sounds good, apart from mushrooms, of which I'm not a fan. I would usually go for 'meatlovers' or good old ham & pineapple, but rarely think of buying/making pizza. Myfanwy, hope the extra help next week eases the burden on you somewhat, and Dreamweaver, be kind to yourself - I know how frustrating it is when no-one returns your calls and you have to follow up more than once before there's a satisfactory resolution. Maybe a good 'primal scream' (when DH and others are out of earshot) in the privacy of your studio is called for. I always feel better after a good scream - not sure what the neighbours think, though, but no-one checks to see if I'm okay, so hope I'm never a victim of a home invasion or such! And I've got a pretty healthy set of lungs.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Althea said:


> Happy weekend, everyone. It's nearly 11.30 a.m. Saturday in Adelaide, and I've just caught up with the last 10 pages of last week's TP. Bulldog, I was intrigued by the inclusion of 'goldfish' in your cereal recipe. Could you elaborate, since I don't suppose it refers to the kind of goldfish that swim in the pond! Sam, the pizza sounds good, apart from mushrooms, of which I'm not a fan. I would usually go for 'meatlovers' or good old ham & pineapple, but rarely think of buying/making pizza. Myfanwy, hope the extra help next week eases the burden on you somewhat, and Dreamweaver, be kind to yourself - I know how frustrating it is when no-one returns your calls and you have to follow up more than once before there's a satisfactory resolution. Maybe a good 'primal scream' (when DH and others are out of earshot) in the privacy of your studio is called for. I always feel better after a good scream - not sure what the neighbours think, though, but no-one checks to see if I'm okay, so hope I'm never a victim of a home invasion or such! And I've got a pretty healthy set of lungs.


We have a type of cracker in the shape of goldfish and are available in different flavors. I assumed this is what she is referring to in her recipe. Here are the images for them: http://www.google.ca/search?q=goldfish+crackers&hl=en&rlz=1T4TSCA_enCA414CA414&prmd=imvnse&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ei=vqlKUIeUAuHM0AHCsIGQAg&ved=0CDgQsAQ&biw=1366&bih=601


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Althea said:


> Happy weekend, everyone. It's nearly 11.30 a.m. Saturday in Adelaide, and I've just caught up with the last 10 pages of last week's TP. Bulldog, I was intrigued by the inclusion of 'goldfish' in your cereal recipe. Could you elaborate, since I don't suppose it refers to the kind of goldfish that swim in the pond! Sam, the pizza sounds good, apart from mushrooms, of which I'm not a fan. I would usually go for 'meatlovers' or good old ham & pineapple, but rarely think of buying/making pizza. Myfanwy, hope the extra help next week eases the burden on you somewhat, and Dreamweaver, be kind to yourself - I know how frustrating it is when no-one returns your calls and you have to follow up more than once before there's a satisfactory resolution. Maybe a good 'primal scream' (when DH and others are out of earshot) in the privacy of your studio is called for. I always feel better after a good scream - not sure what the neighbours think, though, but no-one checks to see if I'm okay, so hope I'm never a victim of a home invasion or such! And I've got a pretty healthy set of lungs.


I am looking forward to her help- with two of us we will be able to get behind things like the sofa, that are now too heavy for me to shift on my own. done my forward budget no Spotlight this fortnight, just have to hope the yarn I want is still in store, when I do get there!


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Okay, salsa it is! This is what I came up with...you can add/delete to your taste:

36 medium tomatoes, peeled and quartered
4 medium green peppers, seeded and chopped
3 large onions, chopped
2, 6-oz. cans tomato paste
1 3/4 c. white vinegar
1/2 c. sugar
1 medium sweet red pepper, seeded and chopped
2 ribs celery, chopped
4-5 jalapeno peppers, seeded and chopped
1/4 c. canning salt
1/4-1/2 tsp. hot pepper sauce
3 banana peppers

In a pot, boil some water. Drop tomatoes (a few at a time) in for a minute or so and you will see the skins start to split. Fish them out of the hot water and drop immediately into an ice water bath (in my very clean sink). When cool enough to handle, remove skins and cut into quarters. Repeat until all your tomatoes are skinned, quartered and in another pot. 

Cook those tomatoes, uncovered, over medium heat for 20 minutes. Drain, saving only 2 cups of drained tomato juice. (We save the extra juice and drink it or you could can it too, I suppose.) Return the drained tomatoes to the pot. 

In a food processor, chop all the other veggies. I process in batches so everything gets chopped to be roughly the same size...your call here - chunky or smooth. 

Add processed veggies to the tomatoes in the pot, along with the 2 c. of tomato juice you saved, canning salt, sugar, vinegar, tomato paste, and hot pepper sauce. Bring to a boil, reduce heat and simmer, uncovered, for 1 hour, stirring frequently. 

Ladle the hot mixture into very clean, hot jars, leaving 1/4" headspace. Make sure rims of the jars are clean and cover with lids and outer rings. Process for 20 minutes in a boiling water bath. 

Makes 8-10 pints


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Hi Sam and all my fellow tp'ers.

Gage was back to school this week. Woooo hoooo. Had to do the happy dance when the bus pulled away on Tuesday morning. :lol: 
Had the day off so I knit and searched kp for more ideas.

You have my mouth watering again Sam. My dh will love the ham stuffed mushrooms.

I work at a pizza place and I made enough pizza tonight that I didn't want to bring any home. lol.

I am currently working on another diagonal knit baby blanket, friends of ours are expecting a girl in November.

No rain here all week, but it has been a bit on the hot and sticky side, nothing as bad as last July and August though.


----------



## scotslass (Mar 18, 2011)

Hello everyone, all this food, making me hungry again lol
Reading purl2diva's msg reminded me I have to make muffins for boyfriends lunch tonight. So with that thought I will make this really short and go bake 

Have a wonderful weekend

Marion


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Here in NE Ohio we've had rain, briefly, a couple of times today and this evening. Temp now sitting at 60 degrees and may well drop several more by morning . High tomorrow expected in the upper 60s. Next week highs in the upper 70s.

It's beginning to feel like Fall; bet we have a really warm spell before Thanksgiving rolls around.

Cleared the fridge of leftovers tonight (everyone had his/her choice) and told the family it was smorgasbord. Made ''banana-scotch'' pudding and all thought they'd had a great meal.

Ohio Joy Have a great night/morning/whatever.

Dessert was simply instant pudding (Butterscotch flavor) made with evaporated milk +water to make 2 cups which makes it really creamy and a sliced banana in the bottom of the bowl and another layer in the middle, topped by the remainder of the pudding.

Don picked three 5 gallon buckets of tomatoes after supper tonight. Anyone want to hazard a guess what I'm facing over the next couple of days? You got it!! Canning tomates, juice, etc., etc., etc.

My late MIL used to say, ''It'll sure taste good when the snow flies." And of course she was so right. Oh, and the okra has begun to come on but these cool days will most likely put a stop to that until in gets truly warm again. I was really looking forward to that one so that I could dehydrate some and freeze even more of it for MIL's okra casserole. Oh well, you can't have everything all the time, right? Ohio Joy


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

All this talk of canning really makes me homesick for when I had a garden. I used to fill up two of those 6' tall industrial shelving units with pickles and salsa and tomato/spaghetti sauce. And the jam...ah, someday again.

I've been knitting--so far, so good! I have about half the rows I think, so with a few more good days, I should be able to wash/block.

And we are getting some blessed rain, at last--not a lot, but quiet and steady; the night has cooled and oh is it lovely! I can feel my mood lifting already!

Anita, Julie, all with family issues: I continue to send good thoughts and healing wishes. Even if we cannot be healed, may we find comfort and know we are loved.

Back to my shawl now...


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

it is good to see you at the tea party harris girl - we hope you had a good time and will make us a regular stop. we always have fresh tea under the cosy and plenty of room at the table so don't be a stranger.

sam



thatharrisgirl said:


> The pickling bug got me this week , and I have made about 2 dozen jars of them. With only two of us to eat them they may last for a couple of years. however, I am prone to giving them to anyone that expresses an interest in them.
> On my breaks, which are many, I pick up the knitting. I hav a beret made for my GD, a sockhead hat for my GD that is spending her first winter in Alaska, and another on the needles that will no doubt find a home as soon as it is finished. Speaking of rain, we have had our fair share this summer and the harvesting is beginning to build steam on what looks like a great crop. You all enjoy youe weekend!


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

how can one have macaroni and cheese without canned tomatoes - whole canned tomatoes do the trick absolutely.

sam



gottastch said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Sam, you go have a great wonderful Friday night out with your friend! Hickory will have a nice quiet evening to sleep and rest up for the soon scrambling about puppies! We get to be godparents again to Hickory's puppies. Praying for safe deliveries and healthy pups and good health for Hickory!
> ...


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

kathy - thank you so much for this recipe - i love snickerdoodles and these sound delicious.

sam



gottastch said:


> Hello again! Dinner is done, friends are gone and dishes are in the dishwasher - hooray! After thinking about how good snickerdoodle cookies are, I happened to check my e-mail in-box and from www.justapinch.com, was a recipe for snickerdoodle muffins...do you think it's fate? These sound yummy to me...don't know about the oats though but I will give them a try and report my findings soon :
> 
> Snickerdoodle Muffins
> 
> ...


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

try it this way mjs and let me know what you think.

sam



mjs said:


> 81brighteyes said:
> 
> 
> > Your recipes sound very yummy. Never heard of "Scalloped Pineapple" before and bet it really satisfies that sweet tooth. My son-in-law loves stuffed mushrooms so will be sure to copy yours. I have several recipes for them, but had not seen one before with ham. Another very hot (105) day here, but a cool front is promised by Sunday. That will be such a pleasant relief. Our summer has been so miserably hot AND dry, of course. I hope you saved a piece of your pizza for me, Sam. I love one with the spinach, mushrooms and cheese plus another with ham and pineapple. See, pizza really IS nourishing, isn't it?
> ...


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

thanks 5mmdpns - this sounds good also.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> gottastch said:
> 
> 
> > Hello again! Dinner is done, friends are gone and dishes are in the dishwasher - hooray! After thinking about how good snickerdoodle cookies are, I happened to check my e-mail in-box and from www.justapinch.com, was a recipe for snickerdoodle muffins...do you think it's fate? These sound yummy to me...don't know about the oats though but I will give them a try and report my findings soon :
> ...


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

yep - those are goldfish - as avery would say - "i want more" -- when he was in speech therapy goldfish was his reward - i buy him a bag every so often - have to buy ayden one too.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> Althea said:
> 
> 
> > Happy weekend, everyone. It's nearly 11.30 a.m. Saturday in Adelaide, and I've just caught up with the last 10 pages of last week's TP. Bulldog, I was intrigued by the inclusion of 'goldfish' in your cereal recipe. Could you elaborate, since I don't suppose it refers to the kind of goldfish that swim in the pond! Sam, the pizza sounds good, apart from mushrooms, of which I'm not a fan. I would usually go for 'meatlovers' or good old ham & pineapple, but rarely think of buying/making pizza. Myfanwy, hope the extra help next week eases the burden on you somewhat, and Dreamweaver, be kind to yourself - I know how frustrating it is when no-one returns your calls and you have to follow up more than once before there's a satisfactory resolution. Maybe a good 'primal scream' (when DH and others are out of earshot) in the privacy of your studio is called for. I always feel better after a good scream - not sure what the neighbours think, though, but no-one checks to see if I'm okay, so hope I'm never a victim of a home invasion or such! And I've got a pretty healthy set of lungs.
> ...


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

looks kind of labor intensive to me - but then i don't can anymore. it does sound good though - i like that you can vary the "hotness" as you like.

sam



gottastch said:


> Okay, salsa it is! This is what I came up with...you can add/delete to your taste:
> 
> 36 medium tomatoes, peeled and quartered
> 4 medium green peppers, seeded and chopped
> ...


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

marion - hope to see some some more of you this week.

sam



scotslass said:


> Hello everyone, all this food, making me hungry again lol
> Reading purl2diva's msg reminded me I have to make muffins for boyfriends lunch tonight. So with that thought I will make this really short and go bake
> 
> Have a wonderful weekend
> ...


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

bulldog and mjs - thank you for the recipes at the end of last weeks tea party - thanks for mentioning them or i would have missed them completely. mys - do you have the recipe for cheesecake using animal crackers handy?

sam


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Sam, hope you enjoy catching up with your friends over the pizza. We've had a beautiful week, getting the weather we shuld have had in July - highs about 25-30C (80-90F) but cooling off nicely at night.

It will be a busy weekend, our local Fall Fair and Exhibition started today and will continue til Sun. The Fair has been running for more than 140 years and includes livestock, fruits, vegetables, baking, preserves, arts and crafts, and of course needlework. There is also a small midway with rides and attractions. Have to work today and tomorrow but will be volunteering in the needlework section on Sun. and am looking forward to seeing all the wonderful entries. Several regional guilds participated in a "Sheep to Shawl" competion today and I was sorry to have missed it.

Hope everyone has improved health and family concerns are closer to getting resolved. Have a great weekend.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi everyone, I thought I'd say hello then go get caught up. I still have about 17pages from last week to finish. 

Sphynx is trying to help type again, Bruno is at my feet playing with something, and the dogs are all in the other room. 

Have the garage sale tomorrow, so I'm going to have a lot to get caught up on tomorrow night/Sunday. 
We did get some rain last night, it was a nice surprise to wake up to wet ground. Well, I'd better go get caught up. Hope everyone is well or getting better.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> All this talk of canning really makes me homesick for when I had a garden. I used to fill up two of those 6' tall industrial shelving units with pickles and salsa and tomato/spaghetti sauce. And the jam...ah, someday again.
> 
> I've been knitting--so far, so good! I have about half the rows I think, so with a few more good days, I should be able to wash/block.
> 
> ...


Darowil I know told me to use a rubbish collection bag to cover the plaster cast- someone else had an excellent idea of using a hand towel as a baffle with the elastic tied over- well that works really well- we have just successfully got the showering done- and the cast is dry! Thank you!


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

i would love to stay up with you myfanwy - my eyes just won't stay open much longer. see you sometime tomorrow.

sam


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

preston said:


> i would love to stay up with you myfanwy - my eyes just won't stay open much longer. see you sometime tomorrow.
> 
> sam


sleep tight Sam and as the children used to say 'don't let the bed bugs bite'!!


----------



## Dorsey (Jan 20, 2012)

The recipes all sound delicious tonight, maybe will get ambitious to cook this weekend. Today went to the Western WA Fair to see the quilts, and I am exhausted! We had pizza for supper and salad. About all I could handle.
Last weekend DD and I made my g'ma's horseradish dill pickles. We had not done this for years as she was living in TX. Now she is back in WA and just had to have some pickles. It was fun to work with her again and we had 21 pints and 2 qts. - about all I could handle.
G'nite all!! We have had 90 deg. today, the longest dry spell in years, but rain coming maybe next week. Being WA, the rain is sure to come soon!
Dot


----------



## Joe P (Sep 20, 2011)

I want to enter in and let you know I am here. Lots to do with all of us. have a great evening or day. joe p.


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Hi Everyone, Wow the recipes sound so good I'm getting them copied and pasted. I plan on making them soon. Thank you all for them. It sounds like there have been some busy people out there while today I didn't do much of anything. Tomorrow will be a different story,Son and his family will be coming over.

Take care wishing everyone a great evening, Day or whatever fits the local you live in. I'm off to bed.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Hello my sweet friends,
Sam, the pizza sounds wonderful. Love it but try to stay away as my waistline doesn't need it.
gottasch...my goodness, you are a busy bee. It will all be worth it. I know you are proud of all you have canned and nothing is better than home canned tomatoes. Thank you for the Salsa recipe. I don't have tomatoes but Sis does
Althea, the picture of goldfish that 5mmdpns sent is what I was talking about...any cheese cracker would do
jheins...3 five gallon buckets of tomatoes! How blessed you are
Hope you all have great day.
Joe, good to know you are here
Sam, love having TP this early. Maybe I can follow along better.
May today bring you all comfort, peace, and good health. Plan on working on my afghan while DH is gone to volleyball game. Lazy day (I hope)


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

It is going on 2 in the morning and I am typing by light of the screen. not wanting to bother anyone. Am hoping Mariamnne and mo mare safely home...

I am really tired so off to bed in a minute... I was a good girl and did not check on mom until Thurs. to remind her of hair, etc... She really didn't realize it was going to be Friday, but we talked awhile and all was fine. Called this morning to tell her I was headed her way and she was in bed, death dreams, bad..... It took me about 10 minutes to cancel her appointment, by which time house cleaner had shown up at mom's and called me to say she was in bed, afraid to get up, waiting for me.... Short version, brought her here, talked a little, DH and I took her to Dr. (also got nephrologist scheduled 5 weeks from now...)Many things transpired but... she DID hear Dr. say she shouldn't live alone, though she made no comment on it until I was trying to make out a grocery list for her later today and mentioned she needed bread and she asked why. I told her for her breakfast toast and she replyed that it wasn't necessary sine she wasn't supposed to live alone....... We made light of it, told her she wouldn't be staying with us forever,,,,, but I found it interesting she remembered it. She agreed to start on some memory med. tomorrow.... wasa thrilled to have G cook for her tonight and has been very comfortable here all day... much like hereself.... but no mention of going home and is now asleep in bedWe did a little checking at house and threw out all refirgierator food, know she has not been eating last 3 days and know that what she did tell me she ate didn't happen because it is still in the freezer.....Stopped at bank on way home for cash for her. She mentioned she didn't like that Ted had made investments that tied up her money.. She wanted to have access to it all... She wanted to get $5,000.... but we explained it was just working cash for a couple of weeks and I wrote it for %500. It will be interesting to see when she decides she wants to go home (a block) if I don't say anything tomorrow. She has already asked if we need to get up for anything special tomorrow...... Sure was not the Friday i expected..... Glad we had decided not to go to football game!!!!!!!Wonderwhat my brothers did today???

Anyhow, I'm listening to the wind blow hard and know that it has dropped temp. at least 20 degrees for far. Finally, a week-end I could get something done.... Not going to happen!!!

Typing in the dark is for the birds... Off to bed and see you all tomorrow....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Julie.... Great news on help snd the respect aspect will mean she will go out of her way to do a good job..... 

Bulldog - fingers crossed for DD on job.....

Sam, glad that Bailey is healing better than expected...... The pizza sound sooooo good... but darned pricey... a special treat though.

My house is about to blow away... Off to the covers..... I love the sound..


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

Before I sign off for the evening, Greetings and prayers for all who need them. Interacting with the medical system here is for the birds. I have been telling docs for along time about the level of weakness associated with the flares in fibromyalgia. Today had an appt with a hospitalist re: fall prevention. He agrees that weekness is an issue and that I should be using a walker much more than I do and he is ordering case worker to evaluate me and to talk about a scooter so maybe someday soon I will actually be able to comfortably negotiate a store or mall. Things may be looking up. Marlark Marge.
Ps. Funny how they never believe until they can see as today I woke up in full flare.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Julie.... Great news on help snd the respect aspect will mean she will go out of her way to do a good job.....
> 
> Bulldog - fingers crossed for DD on job.....
> 
> ...


Jynx! despite all that is going on, still you have time for concern for others. more prayers for Mom, and yourselves!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

margewhaples said:


> Before I sign off for the evening, Greetings and prayers for all who need them. Interacting with the medical system here is for the birds. I have been telling docs for along time about the level of weakness associated with the flares in fibromyalgia. Today had an appt with a hospitalist re: fall prevention. He agrees that weekness is an issue and that I should be using a walker much more than I do and he is ordering case worker to evaluate me and to talk about a scooter so maybe someday soon I will actually be able to comfortably negotiate a store or mall. Things may be looking up. Marlark Marge.
> Ps. Funny how they never believe until they can see as today I woke up in full flare.


Here is hoping! You nver know, you might be really mobile again, that sounds very positive!


----------



## rpuhrmann (Jun 20, 2011)

preston said:


> how can one have macaroni and cheese without canned tomatoes - whole canned tomatoes do the trick absolutely.
> 
> sam
> 
> LOL Very easily, Sam! I'm allergic to raw tomatoes, so I NEVER eat them, unless by accident. I'm also allergic to Dill and Strawberries! I'm diabetic, and have Stage 3 Kidney Disease. LOL You can imagine how much fun (not) I have trying to find something low sugar, low salt, and low protein to eat every day. Well, for that matter, I'm not suppose to have macaroni and cheese either! lolol


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Preston, you say you have a "sweet tooth" - lucky you - I have "a mouthful of them"!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Morning everyone. Sam, so glad you enjoyed your pizza with Eddie, and pleased to hear that Bailee's finger is mending. Thanks for the recipes too. 
Bulldog, glad it's not a kidney stone your DD had, and I hope she's done okay in her test, fingers crossed! 
Anita, I still (after 8 years) get hot flashes (or flushes as we call them here) usually when I wake in the morning, but they're nothing like as bad as they used to be. Another little joy of age! :lol: 
Dreamweaver, you do so well by your mum and it doesn't seem fair that most of it lands on you, but isn't it always the way that there's one family member who gets more than their fair share. My mum lived with us, which was no problem (in fact very handy!) until the last year or so of her life, and my brother (who lives about 30 minutes away by car) did what he could, but he has a lot of health problems himself, plus there were more intimate things that mum understandably didn't want him to do. You need to keep telling your brothers everything that's going on. All my best to you. 
Marge, that would be great if you were to get a scooter! In our town there are dozens of them buzzing about! Myfanwy, pleased to hear the showering went well and I hope you and Fale both have a good day - which will probably mean Sunday for you now! I'm never sure exactly of your time, but I reckon what I am in am, you are probably close to in pm! :lol: 
We're heading down to the sea front (5 minutes walk away) this afternoon as the Viking Festival is on in our town this week, and a Typhoon jet (flown by a young lad originally from here) is coming to do a flying display. He was here a few years ago and it was spectacular - and very loud! We went down to see the rehearsal yesterday, but it only appeared for a few minutes then flew off. I think it was too cloudy, and it's looking pretty much the same today, so fingers crossed it goes ahead.
(((hugs))) to all,
Kate.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Morning all...Marianne brought her mother home around 4pm yesterday afternoon and the surprise is great, but I will let her tell you. She wanted me to let you know that she is keeping all her friends, YOU, in her prayers. That is our Marianne. She is in the midst of so much but remembering us in her prayers. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: She is our "Hey" Marianne. She will check in with us this morning :thumbup:


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

We have our dear 9 yr. old grandson with us. We went out to an Italian restaurant and he got a steak and baked potato. Not bad for a children's menu. DH had pasta with the pomodoro sauce and I had the aglio olio, forgetting that I didn't want garlic with gs here.  It was so delicious, but didn't want to torture gs. Then we went to see Madagascar in 3D and we laughed about how DH and I used to go to Disney movies and say how someday we would have grandchildren to take and now there he was already 9 yrs. old. We started taking them one at a time for overnights as then each one gets individual attention now that there are 3 of them. He really likes his new school since they just moved to take care of their other grandmother. She is the one with non-hodgkins lymphoma and she is doing great!!! Chemo and radiation both over. Tumors not removed from spine/leg but she has learned to walk again. Think I might have told you already, but they all moved to take care of her and I love that about them. Now I will have to see if I can read some of the posts and find out what is happening with you all. ;-) 
Hugs,
Daralene


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Sam...Again, thank you for finding recipes for us. I love pineapple and stuffed mushrooms.
Alex sounds like quite a fine young man with working and school. That special age when, yes, that little boy can still emerge. 
I was telling my gs last night that he will have to be the best he can be at whatever he does. I feel like you do about the jobs that will be available??? Already hard for so many to find work. Maybe it will improve if we can bring our jobs back here. SIL is training people in India and I thought she doesn't realize it, (think she does) but she is training people for her and colleagues jobs :shock: :shock: 

Blanco sounds like a fabulous dog.

Just as I read the part about thunder the house and windows shook. Guess you sent it up this way. We can use the rain too. :thumbup: 

Braces off, fingers healing, everyone back in school. Didn't realize how many grandchildren you have. What fun they are when you are grandma or grandpa. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I have had mine full-time for long periods of time though, like when DIL's dad was dying and it was so exhausting. Much better at short times. Remember when I was helping with homework, cooking supper, arguments going on and I was so exhausted I could hardly move and Katiclaire, about 3 tugged on my shirt and sang me a song about love. I just stopped everything and listened to that sweet little girl singing to me. Still was tired but inspired after that. 

If we were ready for a dog I would be driving to Toledo when they were ready. I miss that love a pet gives one.

Now I have to search and see how the pizza and meet-up went.
Hugs


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Good morning Sam and everyone else. I am presently in Greenland where we went ashore and I decided to go visit the local supermarket...good thing! I found yarn for making socks and decided that this was one "souvenier" I could not pass up. I love your recipes and can't wait to try them as soon as I get home.


----------



## Lulu4 (Jun 27, 2012)

Sam,
Your latest recipes sound delicious. I love anything with pineapple so I'm filing both of these to be tried very soon. I'm new to KP so not sure what this tea party is but will keep reading and hope to catch on. I do enjoy reading your notes though. Thanks for the recipes. lulu4


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Good morning all! Had mom and her friends over last night for dinner, they leave for Europe today will be there for 21 days. Have GS this afternoon and want to go yard sale shopping before he gets here. Made Sams baked oatmeal with pumpkin puree, craisins and walnuts, yummy!! DH had his second week of school. Work and school are not working out well. He is on midnight shift so gets off work at 6:30 am and has to be at school 40 miles away by 8:00 am doesnt get home from school till 1 pm. This week he missed turning the pages of a test over and did not realize that the test was the front and back of the pages so failed it. He was not happy with himself, too tired to think straight. Then his job has decided starting Monday he will be on 4 -10 hour days meaning he will have to be at work at 8:30 at night to 6:30 instead of 10:30 to 6:30 and of course the four work days are the same four days he has school which means even less sleep. Hopefully the "rumors" of them laying off people instead of making them permanent are true and he will get laid off. Sounds awful and will make things even tighter than they are, but if he doesn't have his health he wont have the grades and this will all be for nothing. (He is going to school to get his RN degree at 50 years old!) I am so proud of him, though I worry a lot with the tiredness and driving etc. We are on the downhill side only 2 years left. Thanks for letting me blow off the steam. Better get moving busy day today, hopefully will find time to knit! Hugs and prayers to all for a new week of good days, prayers answered and positive energy to keep doing all we do!


----------



## Silverowl (Sep 6, 2011)

Lulu4 said:


> Sam,
> Your latest recipes sound delicious. I love anything with pineapple so I'm filing both of these to be tried very soon. I'm new to KP so not sure what this tea party is but will keep reading and hope to catch on. I do enjoy reading your notes though. Thanks for the recipes. lulu4


Welcome Lulu, pull up a chair and have a cuppa, Sam always has a pot of tea and coffee on the boil.

The Tea-Party starts on a Friday night and runs to the following Friday.People from all over the world pop in and out daily. We have people giving recipes, talking about knitting, or even our family lives, but we try not to talk about politics.


----------



## Silverowl (Sep 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> It is going on 2 in the morning and I am typing by light of the screen. not wanting to bother anyone. Am hoping Mariamnne and mo mare safely home...
> 
> I am really tired so off to bed in a minute... I was a good girl and did not check on mom until Thurs. to remind her of hair, etc... She really didn't realize it was going to be Friday, but we talked awhile and all was fine. Called this morning to tell her I was headed her way and she was in bed, death dreams, bad..... It took me about 10 minutes to cancel her appointment, by which time house cleaner had shown up at mom's and called me to say she was in bed, afraid to get up, waiting for me.... Short version, brought her here, talked a little, DH and I took her to Dr. (also got nephrologist scheduled 5 weeks from now...)Many things transpired but... she DID hear Dr. say she shouldn't live alone, though she made no comment on it until I was trying to make out a grocery list for her later today and mentioned she needed bread and she asked why. I told her for her breakfast toast and she replyed that it wasn't necessary sine she wasn't supposed to live alone....... We made light of it, told her she wouldn't be staying with us forever,,,,, but I found it interesting she remembered it. She agreed to start on some memory med. tomorrow.... wasa thrilled to have G cook for her tonight and has been very comfortable here all day... much like hereself.... but no mention of going home and is now asleep in bedWe did a little checking at house and threw out all refirgierator food, know she has not been eating last 3 days and know that what she did tell me she ate didn't happen because it is still in the freezer.....Stopped at bank on way home for cash for her. She mentioned she didn't like that Ted had made investments that tied up her money.. She wanted to have access to it all... She wanted to get $5,000.... but we explained it was just working cash for a couple of weeks and I wrote it for %500. It will be interesting to see when she decides she wants to go home (a block) if I don't say anything tomorrow. She has already asked if we need to get up for anything special tomorrow...... Sure was not the Friday i expected..... Glad we had decided not to go to football game!!!!!!!Wonderwhat my brothers did today???
> 
> ...


Dreamweaver, please take some time for yourself. We are having problems with OH parents at the moment and I see them getting worse when his sister immigrates to France at the end of the month. I hope you managed to sleep soundly.
((Hugs)))


----------



## sweetnessprecious (Feb 2, 2011)

Dreamweaver, I am feeling your frustration. It is hard to have to be the parent instead of the child. I pray we all have a smooth transition of aging. We have dicussed this before and I know your concerns. You are a wonderful daugther and God will (and has) bless you. It is more comforting for us to know she has eaten food that is not spoiled and eaten at all. Than to have her on her on, scared and confused. All my prayer are for you and your family today. May it be pleasant and joyous in the name of Our Lord.


----------



## uncrn65 (Mar 29, 2011)

I have enjoyed reading your posts...keeping up with your family and the dogs. Sounds just like you live right down the road and should pop in any time. LOL Thanks for letting me into you life.

A KP friend for NC


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Goodness all the recipes sound scrumtious. Thanks to all for posting them. Started back substitute teaching this past week and had a good week.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

preston said:


> how can one have macaroni and cheese without canned tomatoes - whole canned tomatoes do the trick absolutely.
> 
> sam


Never heard of canned tomatoes in macaroni and cheese! So how do you do it with canned tomatoes? I might put sliced fresh tomato under the topping but that wouldn't work with canned.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Morning everyone,

Sam I think we got your rain last night some time. Dh took the motorcycle to work last night and was almost home when he hit a downpour. It is still raining here right now.


----------



## Janina (May 2, 2011)

We should be getting the rain today in Montreal, it is already so clowdy and humid.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Okay, salsa it is! This is what I came up with...you can add/delete to your taste:
> 
> 36 medium tomatoes, peeled and quartered
> 4 medium green peppers, seeded and chopped
> ...


bookmarked this one!


----------



## melyn (Jun 8, 2012)

Hi everyone, am hoping to keep up with this TP but you all post so quick will prob be pages behind in no time lol. Have loved reading your posts and am going to try some of your delicious recipes soon. I have baked a herman the german friendship cake today after tending and feeding it for 10 days, we are having a BBQ when the family come over later and hopefully they will all like it. Am going to pass the base mixture on to my sons partner and my sister sp they can bake their own as well.Take care all catch u all again 4 this TP ends lol


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

melyn said:


> Hi everyone, am hoping to keep up with this TP but you all post so quick will prob be pages behind in no time lol. Have loved reading your posts and am going to try some of your delicious recipes soon. I have baked a herman the german friendship cake today after tending and feeding it for 10 days, we are having a BBQ when the family come over later and hopefully they will all like it. Am going to pass the base mixture on to my sons partner and my sister sp they can bake their own as well.Take care all catch u all again 4 this TP ends lol


I haven't had one of those in years, any chance you could post a receipt of the base mixture on here.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

preston said:


> try it this way mjs and let me know what you think.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


I pretty much stay away from anything with sugar.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

preston said:


> try it this way mjs and let me know what you think.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


I pretty much stay away from anything with sugar.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

margewhaples said:


> Before I sign off for the evening, Greetings and prayers for all who need them. Interacting with the medical system here is for the birds. I have been telling docs for along time about the level of weakness associated with the flares in fibromyalgia. Today had an appt with a hospitalist re: fall prevention. He agrees that weekness is an issue and that I should be using a walker much more than I do and he is ordering case worker to evaluate me and to talk about a scooter so maybe someday soon I will actually be able to comfortably negotiate a store or mall. Things may be looking up. Marlark Marge.
> Ps. Funny how they never believe until they can see as today I woke up in full flare.


Marge, if you lived closer to me, you could borrow my scooter when you needed it! I agree totally about the fibro weakness. Mine just seem to hit me all of a sudden, especially when I least expect it to. My walkers are usually not needed. I will use them and/or my cane in the winter. 
I am off to mass this morning. ttyl, hugs everyone!


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

preston said:


> bulldog and mjs - thank you for the recipes at the end of last weeks tea party - thanks for mentioning them or i would have missed them completely. mys - do you have the recipe for cheesecake using animal crackers handy?
> 
> sam


The one that uses animal crackers for crust is lemon cheesecake from America's test kitchen. But now it is premium content and I have, probably, no way to be able to post it here since I can't post my saved articles. But I'll try to fool around.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

preston said:


> bulldog and mjs - thank you for the recipes at the end of last weeks tea party - thanks for mentioning them or i would have missed them completely. mys - do you have the recipe for cheesecake using animal crackers handy?
> 
> sam


Cook's Illustrated

Lemon Cheesecake

Serves 12 to 16. Published May 1, 2003.

While this recipe takes several hours from start to finish, the actual preparation is simple, and baking and cooling proceed practically unattended. The cheesecake can be made up to a day in advance; leftovers can be refrigerated for up to 4 days, although the crust will become soggy.

Cookie-Crumb Crust
5 ounces Nabisco Barnum's Animal Crackers or Social Tea Biscuits
3 tablespoons granulated sugar
4 tablespoons unsalted butter , melted and kept warm
Filling
1 1/4 cups granulated sugar (8 3/4 ounces)
1 tablespoon grated lemon zest
1/4 cup lemon juice
1 1/2 pounds cream cheese , (three 8-ounce packages), cut into rough 1-inch chunks and left to stand at room temperature 30 to 45 minutes
4 large eggs , room temperature
2 teaspoons vanilla extract
1/4 teaspoon table salt
1/2 cup heavy cream
Lemon Curd
1/3 cup lemon juice
2 large eggs
1 large egg yolk
1/2 cup granulated sugar (3 1/2 ounces)
2 tablespoons unsalted butter , cut into 1/2-inch cubes and chilled
1 tablespoon heavy cream
1/4 teaspoon vanilla extract
pinch table salt
Instructions

1. FOR THE CRUST: Adjust oven rack to lower-middle position and heat oven to 325 degrees. In food processor, process cookies to fine, even crumbs, about 30 seconds (you should have about 1 cup). Add sugar and pulse 2 or 3 times to incorporate. Add warm melted butter in slow, steady stream while pulsing; pulse until mixture is evenly moistened and resembles wet sand, about ten 1-second pulses. Transfer mixture to 9-inch springform pan; using bottom of ramekin or dry measuring cup, press firmly and evenly into pan bottom, keeping sides as clean as possible. Bake until fragrant and golden brown, 15 to 18 minutes. Cool on wire rack to room temperature, about 30 minutes. When cool, wrap outside of pan with two 18-inch square pieces heavy-duty foil; set springform pan in roasting pan.

2. FOR THE FILLING: While crust is cooling, process 1/4 cup sugar and lemon zest in food processor until sugar is yellow and zest is broken down, about 15 seconds, scraping down bowl if necessary. Transfer lemon sugar to small bowl; stir in remaining 1 cup sugar.

3. In standing mixer fitted with paddle attachment, beat cream cheese on low to break up and soften slightly, about 5 seconds. With machine running, add sugar mixture in slow steady stream; increase speed to medium and continue to beat until mixture is creamy and smooth, about 3 minutes, scraping down bowl with rubber spatula as needed. Reduce speed to medium-low and add eggs 2 at a time; beat until incorporated, about 30 seconds, scraping sides and bottom of bowl well after each addition. Add lemon juice, vanilla, and salt and mix until just incorporated, about 5 seconds; add heavy cream and mix until just incorporated, about 5 seconds longer. Give batter final scrape, stir with rubber spatula, and pour into prepared springform pan; fill roasting pan with enough hot tap water to come halfway up sides of springform pan. Bake until center jiggles slightly, sides just start to puff, surface is no longer shiny, and instant-read thermometer inserted in center of cake registers 150 degrees, 55 to 60 minutes. Turn off oven and prop open oven door with potholder or wooden spoon handle; allow cake to cool in water bath in oven for 1 hour. Transfer springform pan without foil to wire rack; run small paring knife around inside edge of pan to loosen sides of cake and cool cake to room temperature, about 2 hours.

4. FOR THE LEMON CURD: While cheesecake bakes, heat lemon juice in small nonreactive saucepan over medium heat until hot but not boiling. Whisk eggs and yolk in medium nonreactive bowl; gradually whisk in sugar. Whisking constantly, slowly pour hot lemon juice into eggs, then return mixture to saucepan and cook over medium heat, stirring constantly with wooden spoon, until mixture registers 170 degrees on instant-read thermometer and is thick enough to cling to spoon, about 3 minutes. Immediately remove pan from heat and stir in cold butter until incorporated; stir in cream, vanilla, and salt, then pour curd through fine-mesh strainer into small nonreactive bowl. Cover surface of curd directly with plastic wrap; refrigerate until needed.

5. TO FINISH THE CAKE: When cheesecake is cool, scrape lemon curd onto cheesecake still in springform pan; using offset icing spatula, spread curd evenly over top of cheesecake. Cover tightly with plastic wrap and refrigerate for at least 4 hours or up to 24 hours. To serve, remove sides of springform pan and cut cake into wedges.

Technique

Judging When the Curd is Cooked

1. At first, the curd will appear thin and soupy.

2. When the spatula leaves a clear trail in the bottom of the saucepan (which quickly disappears), the curd is ready to come off heat.

3. If the curd continues to cook, it will become thick and pasty, and a spatula will leave a wide clear trail.
America's Test Kitchen

Americas Test Kitchen is a 2,500-square-foot kitchen located just outside of Boston. It is the home of Cooks Country and Cooks Illustrated magazines and is the workday destination for more than three dozen test cooks, editors, and cookware specialists. Our mission is to test recipes until we understand how and why they work and arrive at the best version. We also test kitchen equipment and supermarket ingredients in search of brands that offer the best value and performance. You can watch us work by tuning in to Americas Test Kitchen (www.americastestkitchen.com) on public television.


----------



## kittysgram (Nov 12, 2011)

scalloped ineapple os AWESOME have made it many times


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

This morning the news had a story about how the shelters are giving dogs away free because they are so overcrowded...oh, how I would love to take DD down there and get one, but we aren't prepared. Sigh.

We woke up to 60F degrees this morning--that's chilly! It should warm again over the next few days but I am somewhat enjoying it--may jot out to the store to get oatmeal and make some more of the baked oatmeal (just finished the last of the first batch yesterday). I'm not sure yet what I'll do today besides knit. We even got a little gentle rain last night; I slept like a stone!

I am glad to hear Marianne & her mom are at home and that Jynx's mom is also safe and sound! Fale's shower going well is also good news--hope he heals fast and that cast can be history very soon. 

Now to catch up with the rest of the thread!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Althea said:
> 
> 
> > Happy weekend, everyone. It's nearly 11.30 a.m. Saturday in Adelaide, and I've just caught up with the last 10 pages of last week's TP. Bulldog, I was intrigued by the inclusion of 'goldfish' in your cereal recipe. Could you elaborate, since I don't suppose it refers to the kind of goldfish that swim in the pond! Sam, the pizza sounds good, apart from mushrooms, of which I'm not a fan. I would usually go for 'meatlovers' or good old ham & pineapple, but rarely think of buying/making pizza. Myfanwy, hope the extra help next week eases the burden on you somewhat, and Dreamweaver, be kind to yourself - I know how frustrating it is when no-one returns your calls and you have to follow up more than once before there's a satisfactory resolution. Maybe a good 'primal scream' (when DH and others are out of earshot) in the privacy of your studio is called for. I always feel better after a good scream - not sure what the neighbours think, though, but no-one checks to see if I'm okay, so hope I'm never a victim of a home invasion or such! And I've got a pretty healthy set of lungs.
> ...


I missed last week's tea party....what is the cereal recipe that calls for Goldfish? Love Goldfish....are you talking about a version of Chex Mix? Can someone repeat the recipe? thanks!
Carol (IL)


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Good morning all! House is still clean (yippee), dinner went well and a good time was had by all  I made the whole orange cake and oh my goodness, family and friends "flipped" over it. I gave out the recipe and no one could believe it was such a tender cake with so few ingredients * * * New Family Favorite * * *, thank you to whomever made the original post back in August (I think)!!!

DH and neighbor men are going to a football game today, to a baseball game after that and to something called an "ultimate fighting" match (mixed martial arts). A friend of our has a son who participates but I can't stand to watch so Kitty Cocoa and I have the house all to ourselves today/this evening   I am thinking another trip to the apple orchard (closer to my house this time) is in order since there are only 2 pints of apple butter left and I think they will be gone shortly. We have 2 new familes moving in on our block so a little apple butter might be a nice "welcome to the neighborhood" thing to give.

Jynx, I am glad, in a way, that mom is at your house...might be easier to have her with you for a while instead of you constantly worrying about what she is doing (or not doing) and also making sure she is taking meds and eating properly. NOT the situation you envisioned, I know, but maybe better for the short-term???

Daralene, thanks for the update on Marianne. Can't wait to read about her happy news when she logs in.

Strength and compassion to all who need it along with hugs and sunshine for everyone!!!!!!


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

rpuhrmann said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> > how can one have macaroni and cheese without canned tomatoes - whole canned tomatoes do the trick absolutely.
> ...


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

daralene said:
 

> We have our dear 9 yr. old grandson with us. We went out to an Italian restaurant and he got a steak and baked potato. Not bad for a children's menu. DH had pasta with the pomodoro sauce and I had the aglio olio, forgetting that I didn't want garlic with gs here.  It was so delicious, but didn't want to torture gs.


Daralene, you're such a considerate grandmother! I tell the kids, if they don't like garlic and anchovies, they must not be part of the family and we need to hunt down whoever switched the babies in the hospital! ;-)


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

darowil said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> > how can one have macaroni and cheese without canned tomatoes - whole canned tomatoes do the trick absolutely.
> ...


I think he was referring to serving them as a side dish. My mom did that often--what we called ''stewed'' tomatoes, meaning they were served with sauteed onion, green pepper, a little celery, and a bit of sugar to bring up the flavor of the tomatoes.

Ohio Joy


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

dorsey - so glad you stopped by the tea party - we hope you had a good time and that you come back real soon - always room for one more so don't be a stranger.

sam



Dorsey said:


> The recipes all sound delicious tonight, maybe will get ambitious to cook this weekend. Today went to the Western WA Fair to see the quilts, and I am exhausted! We had pizza for supper and salad. About all I could handle.
> Last weekend DD and I made my g'ma's horseradish dill pickles. We had not done this for years as she was living in TX. Now she is back in WA and just had to have some pickles. It was fun to work with her again and we had 21 pints and 2 qts. - about all I could handle.
> G'nite all!! We have had 90 deg. today, the longest dry spell in years, but rain coming maybe next week. Being WA, the rain is sure to come soon!
> Dot


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

maybe it is just me jynx - but you don't sound as rushed and as stressed as you usually do when involved with your mother. this is a good thing. i know you are disappointed about the weekend - but still - you seem to be taking it in stride - which shows you are beginning to take it easy - at least it seems to me.

sam



Dreamweaver said:


> It is going on 2 in the morning and I am typing by light of the screen. not wanting to bother anyone. Am hoping Mariamnne and mo mare safely home...
> 
> I am really tired so off to bed in a minute... I was a good girl and did not check on mom until Thurs. to remind her of hair, etc... She really didn't realize it was going to be Friday, but we talked awhile and all was fine. Called this morning to tell her I was headed her way and she was in bed, death dreams, bad..... It took me about 10 minutes to cancel her appointment, by which time house cleaner had shown up at mom's and called me to say she was in bed, afraid to get up, waiting for me.... Short version, brought her here, talked a little, DH and I took her to Dr. (also got nephrologist scheduled 5 weeks from now...)Many things transpired but... she DID hear Dr. say she shouldn't live alone, though she made no comment on it until I was trying to make out a grocery list for her later today and mentioned she needed bread and she asked why. I told her for her breakfast toast and she replyed that it wasn't necessary sine she wasn't supposed to live alone....... We made light of it, told her she wouldn't be staying with us forever,,,,, but I found it interesting she remembered it. She agreed to start on some memory med. tomorrow.... wasa thrilled to have G cook for her tonight and has been very comfortable here all day... much like hereself.... but no mention of going home and is now asleep in bedWe did a little checking at house and threw out all refirgierator food, know she has not been eating last 3 days and know that what she did tell me she ate didn't happen because it is still in the freezer.....Stopped at bank on way home for cash for her. She mentioned she didn't like that Ted had made investments that tied up her money.. She wanted to have access to it all... She wanted to get $5,000.... but we explained it was just working cash for a couple of weeks and I wrote it for %500. It will be interesting to see when she decides she wants to go home (a block) if I don't say anything tomorrow. She has already asked if we need to get up for anything special tomorrow...... Sure was not the Friday i expected..... Glad we had decided not to go to football game!!!!!!!Wonderwhat my brothers did today???
> 
> ...


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

you are right - that was one pricy pizza - i would not want to do that very often.

sam



Dreamweaver said:


> Julie.... Great news on help snd the respect aspect will mean she will go out of her way to do a good job.....
> 
> Bulldog - fingers crossed for DD on job.....
> 
> ...


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

i'm sorry for the flare up marge - but what great timing - you ar eright - when they can see something in action doctors seem to get more active. good news about the scooter - it certainly would improve your life a great deal. keeping my fingers crossed for you.

sam



margewhaples said:


> Before I sign off for the evening, Greetings and prayers for all who need them. Interacting with the medical system here is for the birds. I have been telling docs for along time about the level of weakness associated with the flares in fibromyalgia. Today had an appt with a hospitalist re: fall prevention. He agrees that weekness is an issue and that I should be using a walker much more than I do and he is ordering case worker to evaluate me and to talk about a scooter so maybe someday soon I will actually be able to comfortably negotiate a store or mall. Things may be looking up. Marlark Marge.
> Ps. Funny how they never believe until they can see as today I woke up in full flare.


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

stewed tomatoes would be canned tomatoes so they are already cooked - not raw - could you eat yellow tomatoes - they have less acid.

it does sound like it would be difficult to find food within those parameters - it would take me forever to go grocery shopping - lol.

hope you enjoyed your visit with us and will come back real soon. we like lots of voices at the tea party - makes for interesting conversations.

sam



rpuhrmann said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> > how can one have macaroni and cheese without canned tomatoes - whole canned tomatoes do the trick absolutely.
> ...


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

then my recipe for scallloped pineapple is right up your alley bettyirene - l0l - sometimes it feels like all my teeth are sweet teeth - it is like having a chocolate attack at two in the morning.

sam



bettyirene said:


> Preston, you say you have a "sweet tooth" - lucky you - I have "a mouthful of them"!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

what kind of yarn did you buy patocenizo? what were the food prices like? hope you have a great time with the rest of your trip. thanks for dropping in.

sam



patocenizo said:


> Good morning Sam and everyone else. I am presently in Greenland where we went ashore and I decided to go visit the local supermarket...good thing! I found yarn for making socks and decided that this was one "souvenier" I could not pass up. I love your recipes and can't wait to try them as soon as I get home.


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

lulu4 - welcome to the tea party - we are a virtual "parlor" tea party - worldwide - discussing the business of the day. we share what we like of ourselves and our families - give love - hugs - support and prayers to anyone who needs it - we are a band of brothers and sisters that truly care for each other even though more than likely we will never meet in person. so join in as often as you can - we would love to have you - there is aways fresh tea under the cosy and plenty of room at th table.

sam



Lulu4 said:


> Sam,
> Your latest recipes sound delicious. I love anything with pineapple so I'm filing both of these to be tried very soon. I'm new to KP so not sure what this tea party is but will keep reading and hope to catch on. I do enjoy reading your notes though. Thanks for the recipes. lulu4


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

sending lots of positive energy to your husband pup lover - cudos for all his hard work - and cudos for you also for keeping the home fires lit and helping him so much. you both sound pretty special.

sam'



Pup lover said:


> Good morning all! Had mom and her friends over last night for dinner, they leave for Europe today will be there for 21 days. Have GS this afternoon and want to go yard sale shopping before he gets here. Made Sams baked oatmeal with pumpkin puree, craisins and walnuts, yummy!! DH had his second week of school. Work and school are not working out well. He is on midnight shift so gets off work at 6:30 am and has to be at school 40 miles away by 8:00 am doesnt get home from school till 1 pm. This week he missed turning the pages of a test over and did not realize that the test was the front and back of the pages so failed it. He was not happy with himself, too tired to think straight. Then his job has decided starting Monday he will be on 4 -10 hour days meaning he will have to be at work at 8:30 at night to 6:30 instead of 10:30 to 6:30 and of course the four work days are the same four days he has school which means even less sleep. Hopefully the "rumors" of them laying off people instead of making them permanent are true and he will get laid off. Sounds awful and will make things even tighter than they are, but if he doesn't have his health he wont have the grades and this will all be for nothing. (He is going to school to get his RN degree at 50 years old!) I am so proud of him, though I worry a lot with the tiredness and driving etc. We are on the downhill side only 2 years left. Thanks for letting me blow off the steam. Better get moving busy day today, hopefully will find time to knit! Hugs and prayers to all for a new week of good days, prayers answered and positive energy to keep doing all we do!


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Good Morning My Sweet Friends,
DH and I were lazy this a.m. It was overcast outside and cool, so we just slept in. Now I have to play catch up.
margewhaples...keeping hopes up for that scooter for you
daralene...I bet you are an awesome grandmother. I agree with giving them one on one attention. Giving them special memories is important as you always have a child who feels left out
puplover...congrats on DH getting his RN. That is so to be admired. I was an RN and I loved it. It is one profession in which you will always have job security. I found that I got so many blessings from the people I cared for. Made me feel right with the world...lol
gottasch...I need some of your energy. That apple butter is sounding wonderful
bellestarr12...I could relate about your grandmother bathing. There were many times I had to find ways to lovingly tell Mom it was time for a bath. Got tickled at your grad staying in the tub so long
Off to fix bite of lunch for DH. Check in later...


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

sweetness precious - welcome to the tea party - we are so glad you dropped by for a cuppa - looking forward to your next visit - there is always fresh tea under the cosy.

sam



sweetnessprecious said:


> Dreamweaver, I am feeling your frustration. It is hard to have to be the parent instead of the child. I pray we all have a smooth transition of aging. We have dicussed this before and I know your concerns. You are a wonderful daugther and God will (and has) bless you. It is more comforting for us to know she has eaten food that is not spoiled and eaten at all. Than to have her on her on, scared and confused. All my prayer are for you and your family today. May it be pleasant and joyous in the name of Our Lord.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Forgot to tell amaliza the recipe using the crackers is on page 77 of the last tea party. I don't know how to pull it up. Maybe our computer whiz, Sam, does Hope this helps.


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

thanks for stopping by uncrn65 - we are so glad you stopped by - we hope you had a good time and will be stopping by on a regular basis - more voices make for a more interesting convertsation - so don't be a stranger.

sam



uncrn65 said:


> I have enjoyed reading your posts...keeping up with your family and the dogs. Sounds just like you live right down the road and should pop in any time. LOL Thanks for letting me into you life.
> 
> A KP friend for NC


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Hi Sam, just love the idea that I'm sitting at my computer while you're at yours waaaaay over there! :lol:


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

the life of a substitute teacher is not an easy life settleg - think they get extra stars in their crowns - hope you have time to stop in on a regular basis.

sam



settleg said:


> Goodness all the recipes sound scrumtious. Thanks to all for posting them. Started back substitute teaching this past week and had a good week.


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

oh darowil - i should have explained - we use the stewed tomatoes as a side dish - but it always gets mixed in with the macoroni and cheese. think it is a pennsylvania dutch sory of thing.

sam



darowil said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> > how can one have macaroni and cheese without canned tomatoes - whole canned tomatoes do the trick absolutely.
> ...


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

I've never eaten "pickling bugs" before teehee!



thatharrisgirl said:


> The pickling bug got me this week , and I have made about 2 dozen jars of them. With only two of us to eat them they may last for a couple of years. however, I am prone to giving them to anyone that expresses an interest in them.
> On my breaks, which are many, I pick up the knitting. I hav a beret made for my GD, a sockhead hat for my GD that is spending her first winter in Alaska, and another on the needles that will no doubt find a home as soon as it is finished. Speaking of rain, we have had our fair share this summer and the harvesting is beginning to build steam on what looks like a great crop. You all enjoy youe weekend!


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

good for you - we got a bit more rain after i got home from the restaurant - i went to bed aruond one in the morning and it was still raining. the sun was shinning bright when i got up this morning so guess the rain is over for a while. not sure how much we got - will find out from gary when he checks his rain guage. i do know the grass is growing and i will need to mow before long. i mowed about a week or so ago and that was the first time in about three months.

sam



gagesmom said:


> Morning everyone,
> 
> Sam I think we got your rain last night some time. Dh took the motorcycle to work last night and was almost home when he hit a downpour. It is still raining here right now.


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

janine - hope you get some too - for some reason it really isn't very humid today - it had been really sticky humid the lsat couple of days - am glad that is over.

sam

one can definitely feel fall coming on - there is a coolness to the air even with the sun shinning.



Janina said:


> We should be getting the rain today in Montreal, it is already so clowdy and humid.


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

welcome to the tea party melyn - so glad you decided to stop by - maybe you could share your recipe for herman the german friendship cake - we would love to have it. hope you had a good time and will make us a regular stop when you are online.

sam



melyn said:


> Hi everyone, am hoping to keep up with this TP but you all post so quick will prob be pages behind in no time lol. Have loved reading your posts and am going to try some of your delicious recipes soon. I have baked a herman the german friendship cake today after tending and feeding it for 10 days, we are having a BBQ when the family come over later and hopefully they will all like it. Am going to pass the base mixture on to my sons partner and my sister sp they can bake their own as well.Take care all catch u all again 4 this TP ends lol


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

bettyirene said:


> Preston, you say you have a "sweet tooth" - lucky you - I have "a mouthful of them"!!!!!!!!!!!!!


bettyirene you are funny! I too have a sweet tooth but I can't decide which one. But chocolate, dark German chocolate from Aldi's), is what satisfies it (or them).


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

thank you so much for the recipe mjs and the bio for the test kitchen - i love cheesecake and lemon so this is a definite try. daughter heidi will like it too - she loves lemon as much as i do.

sam



mjs said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> > bulldog and mjs - thank you for the recipes at the end of last weeks tea party - thanks for mentioning them or i would have missed them completely. mys - do you have the recipe for cheesecake using animal crackers handy?
> ...


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

kittysgram - it is good isn't it - so glad you stopped by today - hope you had a good time and will come back again real soon - we would love to have you.

sam



kittysgram said:


> scalloped ineapple os AWESOME have made it many times


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

oh sorlenna - just bite the bullet and go get a dog - a nice lab would be perfect - they make such good loving dogs - now hurry up - you want to pick the cream of the crop.

sam



Sorlenna said:


> This morning the news had a story about how the shelters are giving dogs away free because they are so overcrowded...oh, how I would love to take DD down there and get one, but we aren't prepared. Sigh.
> 
> We woke up to 60F degrees this morning--that's chilly! It should warm again over the next few days but I am somewhat enjoying it--may jot out to the store to get oatmeal and make some more of the baked oatmeal (just finished the last of the first batch yesterday). I'm not sure yet what I'll do today besides knit. We even got a little gentle rain last night; I slept like a stone!
> 
> ...


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

In honor of this wonderful tea party with Sam and all our UK, Canadian and New Zealand friends, I actually had a cuppa tea instead of my usual strong coffee this morning. Not commenting much these days but I do read all the comments and wonderful recipes contributed and last weeks....whew....over 70 pages, was long but I enjoyed it. Have a great day all of you tea drinkers.


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

cmaliza - here is the url - http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-106599-1.html - it is on the next to the last page i think - check out the last three pages but i think it is the nxt to the last. there is also anther one also.

sam



cmaliza said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Althea said:
> ...


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

Hi Sam and KP'ers,
Sam, I can't find it now but that recipe you sent for "Stuffed Mushrooms with ham flakes". As an alternative, I use canned crab meat for essentially the same recipe. Different kinds of wonderful!!!
marilyn


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

ooh - i never thought of doing that ohio joy - we just poured them out of the jar and ate them - but sauteing them with onion - etc - that sounds really good - i will need to try that one. did you use home canned tomatoes or fresh ones?

sam



jheiens said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > preston said:
> ...


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

it is amazing isn't it kate - it indeed shrinks the world.

sam



KateB said:


> Hi Sam, just love the idea that I'm sitting at my computer while you're at yours waaaaay over there! :lol:


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

i am definitely going with heidi the next time she goes to aldi's - have never had chocolate from there and there are times when nothing will do except chocolate.

sam



Ask4j said:


> bettyirene said:
> 
> 
> > Preston, you say you have a "sweet tooth" - lucky you - I have "a mouthful of them"!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

thanks for stopping by ask4j - stop by any time you like - the welcome mat is always out and there is fresh tea under the cosy.

sam



Ask4j said:


> In honor of this wonderful tea party with Sam and all our UK, Canadian and New Zealand friends, I actually had a cuppa tea instead of my usual strong coffee this morning. Not commenting much these days but I do read all the comments and wonderful recipes contributed and last weeks....whew....over 70 pages, was long but I enjoyed it. Have a great day all of you tea drinkers.


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

Thanks again Sam for the recipes. Most unusual pineapple recipe. Love to try it. As for the mushrooms, I have some bacon bits in the pantry, think I will use them.
Happy Bailee's finger is better than expected. I did tumbling in jr high, a PA winter sport, I guess, and may have some arthritis in a finger or two. 
I have not heard about Hickory, before my joining maybe. 
Puppies? Kitties? 
Your household sound exceptionally active. 
Hope you have a great week. 
karen


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

marilyn - my recipe is on the first page of this tea party - using crab would be a wonderful alternative - i love crab - one could do both for a party - be the host/hostess with the mostess.

sam



Marilyn K. said:


> Hi Sam and KP'ers,
> Sam, I can't find it now but that recipe you sent for "Stuffed Mushrooms with ham flakes". As an alternative, I use canned crab meat for essentially the same recipe. Different kinds of wonderful!!!
> marilyn


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

preston said:


> oh sorlenna - just bite the bullet and go get a dog - a nice lab would be perfect - they make such good loving dogs - now hurry up - you want to pick the cream of the crop.
> 
> sam


Oh, Sam, you just don't know how much I'd love having a little hound dog--beagle or doxie--the best dog I ever had was a mix of the two. But without a gate (and we really can't afford the upkeep, even if the dog is free)...we have to wait.


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

hickory is my black lab karena - this is her third and last litter - she is too old now but my son-in-law's standard poodle was accidently let in my dog yard - and once is all it took.

there are three or four cats that come in and out during the day - barn cats - two of them spend the majority of their time ehconsed on my electric blanket covered bed - lol - the other two come and go - sometimes they are here all night - other times not. i have no litter box so they have learned to let me know when they need to go outside and for the most part do a good job of it.

it is nice when i can have the door open all the time - then they have free rein (?) -

sam



Karena said:


> Thanks again Sam for the recipes. Most unusual pineapple recipe. Love to try it. As for the mushrooms, I have some bacon bits in the pantry, think I will use them.
> Happy Bailee's finger is better than expected. I did tumbling in jr high, a PA winter sport, I guess, and may have some arthritis in a finger or two.
> I have not heard about Hickory, before my joining maybe.
> Puppies? Kitties?
> ...


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

they can be expensive sorlenna - thank goodness hickory doesn't eat me out of house and home. i buy a big bag of dog and cat food about once a month - sometimes not that often. reminds me - i do need to buy some soon.

hope things change so you can soon get one.

sam

what do you do with the gate?



Sorlenna said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> > oh sorlenna - just bite the bullet and go get a dog - a nice lab would be perfect - they make such good loving dogs - now hurry up - you want to pick the cream of the crop.
> ...


----------



## Jan L (Sep 10, 2011)

Sam, that was one pricey pizza. Glad you enjoyed it. Sometimes we have to treat ourselves. There was a great family owned pizza place in a small town near here that we loved..toppings all the way to the edge...no crust to discard. Their kids are involved in sports, so they sold the business. The new ones are not anywhere near as good. We've been using Pizza Hut. They have the large pizza with unlimited toppings for $10. It used to be takeout only, but sometimes they have the special in-house as well.

The snickerdoodle muffins sound wonderful.

Did anyone see the Today show on NBC yesterday am about 8:30 ? They had lots of yarn bombing pictures on there. Many in Washington DC and other areas. They actually had some examples in the studio also. There were lots of trees, parking meters and even a full size bus that had been bombed. Really colorful.

We are experiencing most welcome cooler weather. I may actually get outside to work for a while. Enjoy your day everyone.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Sorlena, I agree that pets are expensive and lots of responsibility, but they are worth it. I wouldn't trade mine for all the money in the world! I hope you are able to get one soon. They are so loving and such a comfort.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

preston said:


> they can be expensive sorlenna - thank goodness hickory doesn't eat me out of house and home. i buy a big bag of dog and cat food about once a month - sometimes not that often. reminds me - i do need to buy some soon.
> 
> hope things change so you can soon get one.
> 
> ...


I did just have a quick look--most are either pit bull terriers/mixes or chihuahuas/mixes; no offense to anyone who likes those, but they aren't my kind of dog--they seem to be quite common around here, though. There are also a lot of older dogs, and that's not good, either, because they often have vet bills and we hate to lose one after having it a short time...

The gate I referred to is the back yard gate--to keep the dog inside the yard. When the tree guys came to cut down the tree (that's an awful story--they cut down the wrong tree first and had to come back and do the right one, so now I have no trees), the gate was broken after they left...they never admitted to it, so it hasn't been fixed. I did get the post back up but the gate itself has a missing slat, so it wouldn't contain anything even if it was hung properly. It's on my list of things to work on when it's cooler...guess that time is now/soon. Heh.

I had a sudden craving for some cookies, so I went to make some; didn't have any brown sugar so I mixed about 3/4 brown sugar substitute with 1/4 molasses. A little different but not bad!


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

want is the mother of invention.  lol

sam


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

am going to joann's later with heidi - need material for a robe - which she will make - i might work on it but it will be mostly her work - i failed cutting in first grade - have never been able to cut out a pattern well - some mighty thin seams sometimes. also will look at the wool yarn and eyelash yarn - maianne has me juiced to do a bear.

sam

lexi has been "poolboy" for a friend this summer - she is there now cleaning the pool - it is barely 70 degrees today - the water is going to be "cool" to say the least - she is going to be a little chilly in her bikini today.


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

Wow - can't keep up with all the recipes, etc. As I read the pages keep growing. 
To all who ail, healing prayers are with you.

We had rain here this week which is unusual for So. Cal for this time of year. It was wonderful.

I know that I go on and on about how terrific it is here near the beach, but I still can't believe that I live here. The weather is so fabulous.

Today is my DGS's 13th birthday. His bar mitzvah will be mid Oct. In preparation for his bar mitzvah, he was required to complete a project int he form of a social action. He chose to volunteer at Life 4 Paws. He spent every Sunday at the dog adoption, donated blankets/towel, food, and carriers. On the day of his bar mitzvah the guests have been requested to bring any of the following: 
flea medication, collars, leashes, choke chains, small harnesses,or dry food.
I am so proud of this young man, who I'm sure will grow up to be a very wonderful man.


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> I've never eaten "pickling bugs" before teehee!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just read this and can't stop laughing at the first reply!!! Good sense of humor!!! Eating pickling bugs indeed. lol


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

preston said:


> oh sorlenna - just bite the bullet and go get a dog - a nice lab would be perfect - they make such good loving dogs - now hurry up - you want to pick the cream of the crop.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Gwen in L.A. (May 28, 2011)

The prior tea party's 90 minute rolls are very nice!
Quick and easy too. Although I love to bake, sometimes I want something faster than sourdough or slow rise in the fridge yeasted dough.

Making them again today, with poppy and sesame seeds on top.

Thanks!


----------



## Jan L (Sep 10, 2011)

preston said:


> am going to joann's later with heidi - need material for a robe - which she will make - i might work on it but it will be mostly her work - i failed cutting in first grade - have never been able to cut out a pattern well - some mighty thin seams sometimes. also will look at the wool yarn and eyelash yarn - maianne has me juiced to do a bear.
> 
> sam
> 
> lexi has been "poolboy" for a friend this summer - she is there now cleaning the pool - it is barely 70 degrees today - the water is going to be "cool" to say the least - she is going to be a little chilly in her bikini today.


Sam, I think JoAnn's has baby yarn and sugar and cream buy one, get 1 50% off thru today. I picked up some Sensations to make a baby afghan for a friend. JoAnn's is always fun. I always find something I can't live without. Happy shopping.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Happy Birthday to your DGS, Dori! Sounds like he is growing into a responsible young man.



Dori Sage said:


> Wow - can't keep up with all the recipes, etc. As I read the pages keep growing.
> To all who ail, healing prayers are with you.
> 
> We had rain here this week which is unusual for So. Cal for this time of year. It was wonderful.
> ...


----------



## Jan L (Sep 10, 2011)

Jan L said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> > am going to joann's later with heidi - need material for a robe - which she will make - i might work on it but it will be mostly her work - i failed cutting in first grade - have never been able to cut out a pattern well - some mighty thin seams sometimes. also will look at the wool yarn and eyelash yarn - maianne has me juiced to do a bear.
> ...


Oops...I see that it is Preston going to JoAnn's. Same advice...happy shopping.


----------



## Needleme (Sep 27, 2011)

Jan L said:


> Sam, that was one pricey pizza. Glad you enjoyed it. Sometimes we have to treat ourselves. There was a great family owned pizza place in a small town near here that we loved..toppings all the way to the edge...no crust to discard. Their kids are involved in sports, so they sold the business. The new ones are not anywhere near as good. We've been using Pizza Hut. They have the large pizza with unlimited toppings for $10. It used to be takeout only, but sometimes they have the special in-house as well.
> 
> The snickerdoodle muffins sound wonderful.
> 
> ...


Someone posted the link to the yarn bombing story on another thread:
http://today.msnbc.msn.com/id/26184891/vp/48939320
So funny!


----------



## Needleme (Sep 27, 2011)

Dori Sage said:


> Wow - can't keep up with all the recipes, etc. As I read the pages keep growing.
> To all who ail, healing prayers are with you.
> 
> We had rain here this week which is unusual for So. Cal for this time of year. It was wonderful.
> ...


Oh, how wonderful! We all share your joy and your pride. I am sure the ceremony and celebration will be fabulous-- hope you can share some pictures. He already is a wonderful young man!


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Hello My TP family, I have a site that was sent to me you might want to take a look and try it for the fun of it.

http://bbs.wenxuecity.com/cooking/1160651.html

I had to giggle myself, it's like someone has too much time on their hands...LOL Enjoy


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

[

Did anyone see the Today show on NBC yesterday am about 8:30 ? They had lots of yarn bombing pictures on there. Many in Washington DC and other areas. They actually had some examples in the studio also. There were lots of trees, parking meters and even a full size bus that had been bombed. Really colorful.

We are experiencing most welcome cooler weather. I may actually get outside to work for a while. Enjoy your day everyone.[/quote]

Someone posted the link to the yarn bombing story on another thread:
http://today.msnbc.msn.com/id/26184891/vp/48939320
So funny![/quote]

I loved this video. Who knew about yarn bombing? It's really cool.


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Jan L said:


> Jan L said:
> 
> 
> > preston said:
> ...


Sam is going to JoAnn's I think someone should call ahead and warn them there will be elbows flying....LOL


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Happy Saturday from Kingman, Arizona!!! I have missed the last few days and I will try to keep up as I'm catching up!! I need to go back and read the last 10 pages from last week just to make sure I didn't miss anything....and then the first 10 pages here ---whew.....talk to you later!! Sandi/AZ


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

81brighteyes said:


> Ask4j said:
> 
> 
> > I've never eaten "pickling bugs" before teehee!
> ...


As they say waste no want not but EWWW


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sam, that scalloped pineapple sounds good - makes my teeth ache. I think the stuffed mushrooms are for me though. Thanks for the recipes. And I'm looking forward to the snickerdoodles.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hello Kpers. Just got back from a lovely lunch with a few of my former colleagues. We had a buffet of chinese that was to die for. It was such a relaxing time we spent 3 hours chatting and eating. All vowed that we needed to meet like this every couple of weeks. While in the restaurant it poured rain in buckets and the temperature dropped to a wonderful cool. By Monday we are suppose to have more fall like temperatures which is going to be a welcome event. Falkl is my favorite time of year.

I'm still owrkng on my youngest DD an afghan and had to order 3 more skeins from Knit Picks. I hope to have it finished by Christmas. I'm such a slow knitter but enjoy the process. Next I hope to make a shawl for myself; we'll see. I tend to be a bit apprehensive trying more difficult projects.

Last weekend my computer died and they thought it was going to be needing a new motherboard to the tune of $400 which would have meant I'd just have to buy a new laptop. To my delight they were able to fix it for under $100. Woohoo! 

Sending healing wishes and prayers to all in need. Hope everyone has a wonderful weekend.


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

dori - i am so glad you are enjoying living near the beach - it was a good move for you.

he does sound like a fine young man - anyone that loves pets is ok with me.

sam



Dori Sage said:


> Wow - can't keep up with all the recipes, etc. As I read the pages keep growing.
> To all who ail, healing prayers are with you.
> 
> We had rain here this week which is unusual for So. Cal for this time of year. It was wonderful.
> ...


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

gwen - thanks so much for stopping in and giving us a report on the rools - i never thought of putting anything on top - poppy seed and sesame seeds sound great. we hope you had a good time and will make us a regular stop when you are online - we would love to have you.

sam



Gwen in L.A. said:


> The prior tea party's 90 minute rolls are very nice!
> Quick and easy too. Although I love to bake, sometimes I want something faster than sourdough or slow rise in the fridge yeasted dough.
> 
> Making them again today, with poppy and sesame seeds on top.
> ...


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

welcome to the tea party jan - so glad you stopped by. i like joann's too - although i find (as much as i hate to admit it) that wally world's sugar and cream is quite a bit cheaper even when joann's is on sale. we do have a local yarn shop with a wonderful selection of yarns - but more than i woud like to pay (although i am not crossing it out) for wool yarn and eyelash yarn for a bear. i will look at the baby yarn - have a friend having a baby in a week or so. we also have a few "percentage off" coupons that need to be used.

sam



Jan L said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> > am going to joann's later with heidi - need material for a robe - which she will make - i might work on it but it will be mostly her work - i failed cutting in first grade - have never been able to cut out a pattern well - some mighty thin seams sometimes. also will look at the wool yarn and eyelash yarn - maianne has me juiced to do a bear.
> ...


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Well I'm late to the Tea Party! I didn't get home last night from the football game until 11 pm and I still have 15 pages from last week to read and as of this post today at 12:50 pm there are 10 pages on this tea party to read. So off to read I go. Sam the recipes sound great and so does the Breakfast Cookies Wisconsin Joy.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Purl2diva - your cookie recipe sounds delicious. I'll have to try that.

I just finished my very first shawl - Summer Flies - and I'm quite pleased with the way it turned out. I have to find something large enough to block it and then I'll post a photo.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

The gold finches are here too but I haven't put any seed out yet. Because we had an influx of mice a couple of years ago, our local pest controller suggested not putting any seed near the house. I'll have to put it at the back of the yard where I can't see it (sigh). Now we have a chipmunk that has taken up residence. We've lived here for 19 years and this is the first year I've seen one. He headed straight for the window well and seemed to disappear into the brick. I can't see whether there's a hole there and if there is, he'll be inside the bulkhead where the pipes are - just what I need - another pest. He's certainly not afraid of me either because he very calmly walked past me on the patio. I wondered whether he might be someone's pet. I don't want to hurt him so I might have to get a trap and move him somewhere else. Never a dull moment.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> All this talk of canning really makes me homesick for when I had a garden. I used to fill up two of those 6' tall industrial shelving units with pickles and salsa and tomato/spaghetti sauce. And the jam...ah, someday again.
> 
> I've been knitting--so far, so good! I have about half the rows I think, so with a few more good days, I should be able to wash/block.
> 
> ...


I'm with you - I so miss my garden. I was always canning or freezing something but now DH is so finnicky when it comes to food, I can't satisfy him. There isn't much point in canning anything if he won't eat it and I can't eat it all by myself, although I do love tomatoes. I was bragging about how good our Ontario tomatoes are but this year, I think they're the pits - hard - tough skins and very little flavour. My brother brought some from Niagara - they had some flavour but not what I'm used to   I was so disappointed. I remember going to my mom's garden and just eating them right off the vine - boy were they good. Next year, it's back to my own garden - I don't care what DH says.


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

Marilyn K. said:


> Hi Sam and KP'ers,
> Sam, I can't find it now but that recipe you sent for "Stuffed Mushrooms with ham flakes". As an alternative, I use canned crab meat for essentially the same recipe. Different kinds of wonderful!!!
> marilyn


Surimi (fake crab) also flakes easily and works well. I love fresh real crab, but just don't care much for canned (we all have our quirks, I guess) and the surimi is much cheaper.


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

preston said:


> they can be expensive sorlenna - thank goodness hickory doesn't eat me out of house and home. i buy a big bag of dog and cat food about once a month - sometimes not that often. reminds me - i do need to buy some soon.
> 
> hope things change so you can soon get one.
> 
> ...


we'd also love to have a dog but our two middle-aged to aging cats would be traumatized and we love them too much to do that to them. When we adopted our dear Sophie after a neighbor moved away and abandoned her, Angelo (the youngest - he's 9 or 10 now) went into a snit and was in a bad mood for 8 years. Now that she's gone (we lost her about a year and a half ago) he's sociable again, and I want to keep him that way!

Just ran across pictures of my beautiful Greta, a Norwegian elkhound/German shepherd/coyote cross and the best family dog ever. For a long time after losing her, I thought I'd never want another dog b/c none could compare. Now I'm having fantasies of a West Highland Terrier that I'd name Agnes, after my first-grade teacher who came from Scotland. But so far, just a fantasy.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

bellestarr12 said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> > they can be expensive sorlenna - thank goodness hickory doesn't eat me out of house and home. i buy a big bag of dog and cat food about once a month - sometimes not that often. reminds me - i do need to buy some soon.
> ...


They are a lovely family dog, usually!


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

you bet strawberry4u - actually all i really want is some wool yarn and eyelash yarn for a bear - will see what they have - i would like to make him brown - even a wool tweee would be kind of cute. the heavy duty sales i stay away from - also stay away from black friday when the doors open - i would probably get trampled.

sam



Strawberry4u said:


> Jan L said:
> 
> 
> > Jan L said:
> ...


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

budasha - take the pineapple the next time you need to take a dish somewhere - that way you can have a little taste and not have it tempting you at home.

sam



budasha said:


> Sam, that scalloped pineapple sounds good - makes my teeth ache. I think the stuffed mushrooms are for me though. Thanks for the recipes. And I'm looking forward to the snickerdoodles.


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

Ah, finally! I've caught up on all of last week's TP and 11 pages of this week so far. Every time I spend a few days mostly not on the computer, I feel overwhelmed by the time I catch up! :roll: To all who have been caring for parents or spouses with health issues, my heart goes out to you all. I so admire the devotion and care given to your loved ones. I guess there are angels on earth, after all.

I think I'm going to just spend the rest of today knitting and reading. I'm working on a baby blanket for my niece's baby boy who's due in a couple of weeks. I worked on it all through the past two weeks of political conventions and thought that would be enough time to finish, but it's only about 3/4 done right now. Guess I stopped too many times to shake my fist at the TV. :lol: I love to watch all the political folderol but it does make my blood boil from time to time.

Come to think of it, I may go knit on the deck. It's a beautiful day here in the Northwest US and there aren't likely to be a lot more of them so I'd better get that Vitamin D while I can. I can keep up with TP on the tablet, but probably won't write much more today due to the little bitty keyboard. Have a great day/evening all!


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

Strawberry4u said:


> Hello My TP family, I have a site that was sent to me you might want to take a look and try it for the fun of it.
> 
> http://bbs.wenxuecity.com/cooking/1160651.html
> 
> I had to giggle myself, it's like someone has too much time on their hands...LOL Enjoy


Isn't that a clever idea? I'm going to try it next time I want to separate an egg. It seems to work better than some things.


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

fake crab is like wearing fake fur - there ain't nothin' like the real thing.

sam



bellestarr12 said:


> Marilyn K. said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Sam and KP'ers,
> ...


----------



## MawMaw12 (Apr 30, 2012)

Cindycz said:


> Yup! Must be the beer!
> 
> Looking fwd to the snickerdoddles. All these recipes are making me wish for cooler weather to bake in. The humidity is something else this year! Happy to hear your GD's finger is healing up and everyone is adjusting to school.
> Work felt like each day was a week even though I had only four days this week. Sure hope it eases up some next week! I don't get much done after work anymore. I blame my fibro! Can't be the extra pounds!!!


Yeah, I know what you mean. Rainy and chilli here today. Makes me just want to curl up and drink hot tea. As my Dad used to say," I hurt all over more than any where else". Good old fibro?


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

fantasies do come true bellestar.

sam



bellestarr12 said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> > they can be expensive sorlenna - thank goodness hickory doesn't eat me out of house and home. i buy a big bag of dog and cat food about once a month - sometimes not that often. reminds me - i do need to buy some soon.
> ...


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

Dori Sage said:


> Wow - can't keep up with all the recipes, etc. As I read the pages keep growing.
> To all who ail, healing prayers are with you.
> 
> We had rain here this week which is unusual for So. Cal for this time of year. It was wonderful.
> ...


Mazel tov! Your grandson sounds like a fine young man and I can see why you're so proud of him.

My aunt and uncle live in Orange County and we love visiting them there - they're quite elderly and don't go out much, but on a clear day there's a great ocean view and you can see Catalina Island from their deck.

If you get tired of rain, feel free to send some over to us desert rats!  The forecast keeps saying it's possible, but so far it's just been promises, promises . . . .


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

preston said:


> fantasies do come true bellestar.
> 
> sam


yep, Sam, they do, and it will, one of these days  In the meantime, we're happy with these guys. Does it look like they just like to lay around the house?


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

preston said:


> fake crab is like wearing fake fur - there ain't nothin' like the real thing.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


You're right - it's not a substitute at all - but taken on its own merits it can be an option. Just like when people want a veggie burger to taste like meat - it's ridiculous! Impossible! But a good veggie burger can be tasty if you accept it for what it is.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

bellestarr12 said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> > fantasies do come true bellestar.
> ...


Love your fur babies! We've got one who visits us and looks just like your Cosmo.....couldn't be, could it? :lol:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

bellestarr12 said:


> we'd also love to have a dog but our two middle-aged to aging cats would be traumatized and we love them too much to do that to them. When we adopted our dear Sophie after a neighbor moved away and abandoned her, Angelo (the youngest - he's 9 or 10 now) went into a snit and was in a bad mood for 8 years. Now that she's gone (we lost her about a year and a half ago) he's sociable again, and I want to keep him that way!
> 
> Just ran across pictures of my beautiful Greta, a Norwegian elkhound/German shepherd/coyote cross and the best family dog ever. For a long time after losing her, I thought I'd never want another dog b/c none could compare. Now I'm having fantasies of a West Highland Terrier that I'd name Agnes, after my first-grade teacher who came from Scotland. But so far, just a fantasy.


Well, that's another thing--the Boys (10 1/2 year old cats) would probably start WW III...they grew up with dogs but now? I doubt they'd tolerate one. My little beagle/doxie mix (Seamus) was such a joy...I would love to have another like him or our mini dachshund. The kids named him Slinky after the dog in _Toy Story_. We lost him almost two years ago.


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

KateB said:


> bellestarr12 said:
> 
> 
> > preston said:
> ...


'fraid not, KateB, but I hope your visitor is as sweet as Cosmo! Our boys are totally indoor cats and always have been - too many coyotes and bobcats in the neighborhood who'd no doubt like to make a tasty meal of them. Every now and then one of them gets out for a few minutes and then they don't know what to do! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

bellestarr12 said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> > We have our dear 9 yr. old grandson with us. We went out to an Italian restaurant and he got a steak and baked potato. Not bad for a children's menu. DH had pasta with the pomodoro sauce and I had the aglio olio, forgetting that I didn't want garlic with gs here.  It was so delicious, but didn't want to torture gs.
> ...


That's too funny. I need to take lessons!

I'm using the phone so won't be posti ng much


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Strawberry4u said:


> Hello My TP family, I have a site that was sent to me you might want to take a look and try it for the fun of it.
> 
> http://bbs.wenxuecity.com/cooking/1160651.html
> 
> I had to giggle myself, it's like someone has too much time on their hands...LOL Enjoy


I have to admit that I will probably try this! Pretty clever way to separate the whites and the yoke!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

preston said:


> the life of a substitute teacher is not an easy life settleg - think they get extra stars in their crowns - hope you have time to stop in on a regular basis.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


You're so right, Sam, being a sustitute teacher is not easy. I did it for 20 years or more when my girls were in school--there's 8 years between them. We moved a number of times so I worked in several states with all kinds of certification requirements, pay and district rules. It was interesting to say the least. In some places the faculty and administration called me their "permanent, part-time faculty member."

After moving to Virginia and Ohio, I decided that that was enough!! It's one thing to teach where you have an opportunity to connect names and faces to students when you're the sub. It's quite another when you're entirely new even to the state, much more so when you're new to ths district. And for the amount of pay offered by this last district where Tim goes to school, it just wasn't worth it. The district is doing a great job providing Tim's education, but to have gone to work for it back then--forget it!!

For the last 14 years, Tim has been my only, almost permanent, favorite student. I think I've signed on for the duration. Ohio Joy


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Forgot to tell amaliza the recipe using the crackers is on page 77 of the last tea party. I don't know how to pull it up. Maybe our computer whiz, Sam, does Hope this helps.


 Here it is in case this was not already done. I have not finished reading all the new pages yet at this Tea Party!

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Trash
2 cups pecans
1 17 oz can mixed nuts
1 17 oz can cashews
11 oz sesame sticks
1 6 oz box gourmet round croutons
1 20oz box thin pretzel sticks
1 10 oz box Cheerios
1 1# box Corn Chex Cereal
2 6oz pkgs goldfish
Mix nuts and sesame sticks in large bowl. Mix rest of ingredients together in large bowl. Divide into two batches. Melt 2 # margarine. Add 2 Tbs Cayenne Pepper, 6 Tbsp. Worcestershire Sauce, 2 Tbsp garlic salt. Mix well. Pour just enough into nuts to wet them a little. Pour rest over two batches stirring frequently to coat. Cook one batch at a time at 300 degrees until cereal looks brown (20-30Min) Add half the nuts and cook another 15 min.
I stir mine every five minutes.

You can change this up by changing the type crackers or cereals you put in it. I have seen it with wheat thins, cheez its, ritz bits etc.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

preston said:


> ooh - i never thought of doing that ohio joy - we just poured them out of the jar and ate them - but sauteing them with onion - etc - that sounds really good - i will need to try that one. did you use home canned tomatoes or fresh ones?
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

MawMaw12 said:


> Cindycz said:
> 
> 
> > Yup! Must be the beer!
> ...


yah, I think that is my problem today! I have the fibro shoulders going at it right now so after mass I stopped at the store and picked up some No Odour A535 Rub. It has not worked yet but then I guess I need to take it out of the box and rub some on?!!


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

bellestarr12 said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> > fantasies do come true bellestar.
> ...


Love your beautiful babies! Looks like there is some real personality in these two


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> MawMaw12 said:
> 
> 
> > Cindycz said:
> ...


Hahahaha, love it 5mmdpns! I have something from my chiropractor here too (samples to try) but all the goo is still in the pkts. :mrgreen:


----------



## melyn (Jun 8, 2012)

sorry I don't have the recipe for the base mixture I was given the mixture already started. On the instructions it says there is info and tips on www.hermanthegermanfriendshipcake.com hope this helps 


NanaCaren said:


> melyn said:
> 
> 
> > Hi everyone, am hoping to keep up with this TP but you all post so quick will prob be pages behind in no time lol. Have loved reading your posts and am going to try some of your delicious recipes soon. I have baked a herman the german friendship cake today after tending and feeding it for 10 days, we are having a BBQ when the family come over later and hopefully they will all like it. Am going to pass the base mixture on to my sons partner and my sister sp they can bake their own as well.Take care all catch u all again 4 this TP ends lol
> ...


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

I have a recipe for something called Amish Friendship Bread that starts with "a starter" of 2 c. flour, 2 c. milk and 2 c. sugar. Then there are steps as to how many days it should be in a covered bowl on the counter and what day to stir it and when to leave it alone AND when to start using it. I can find it and type it properly, if anyone is interested.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Strawberry4u said:
> 
> 
> > Hello My TP family, I have a site that was sent to me you might want to take a look and try it for the fun of it.
> ...


Great idea! Perfect when you are making something like angel food cake where lots of eggs need being separated and you could store the yolks in the bottle until you use them. I would try this.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Melyn your avatar is so sweet, even puppies need their teddy bear!



melyn said:


> sorry I don't have the recipe for the base mixture I was given the mixture already started. On the instructions it says there is info and tips on www.hermanthegermanfriendshipcake.com hope this helps
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> ...


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Love your beautiful babies! Looks like there is some real personality in these two


Thank you! You're right about that. My ex-MIL said she didn't like cats because they were all the same and all sneaky. Clearly she didn't know many cats!


----------



## oddball (Jun 10, 2012)

melyn said:


> Hi everyone, am hoping to keep up with this TP but you all post so quick will prob be pages behind in no time lol. Have loved reading your posts and am going to try some of your delicious recipes soon. I have baked a herman the german friendship cake today after tending and feeding it for 10 days, we are having a BBQ when the family come over later and hopefully they will all like it. Am going to pass the base mixture on to my sons partner and my sister sp they can bake their own as well.Take care all catch u all again 4 this TP ends lol


The german friendship cake is delicious isn't it. I did mine with apples, cinnamon and raisins.I also tried it with mixed dried fruit and cherries. I let my last one go but must get another from my friend.


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

We have so many people on this site from many different countries - why don't we start a recipe section, where each person sends a recipe that is linked to their country - I think it would be very interesting (and yummy)..can be sweet or savoury...


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

bellestarr12 said:


> gottastch said:
> 
> 
> > Love your beautiful babies! Looks like there is some real personality in these two
> ...


My father won't abide cats, either--of course, one of the first things I did when I didn't live with him any more was adopt a cat! I'd always wanted one. Ours have very distinct and different temperaments, even if they are brothers.

I went out to the store finally--had to get milk as we were totally empty and I picked up a couple of pizzas for supper, supreme for DD and the chicken with ranch sauce for me. I've reached the end of the charts for the shawl; it's about 36" wide now and I expect to do one more repeat of the charts (if I've put them together right!) and then either do a border or bind off if it's wide/long enough. I'll have to see!

Years ago someone gave me that Amish Friendship Bread starter, and I fed it, made things, gave some away...it almost turned into a pet, lol. Finally I decided enough was enough, though it was delicious. Tonight I hope to make the first pumpkin pies, since it's cool enough to turn on the oven. Those are Bub's favorite.


----------



## Joe P (Sep 20, 2011)

another week-end and another tp I hope you all are well. I have had a little set back and have rested most of the day doing just 6 loads of laundry, folding and putting away. That is all I can do and of course cooking chops and veggies for dinner.

Talk to me about this bread thing on the counter for days. My Grandmother had what she called active yeast in a crock on the back of her wood stove, I think as she baked lots of bread stuffs weekly. I suppose there might be a recipe for non gluten starters too. I want to have a recipe for pie dough that is non gluten.

I feel like a 600 lb gorilla is sitting on my chest. I have had this all through my life and I just go to bed and rest and it gets better by the hour. I have had it checked for so many times I can't count so I just rest and then it is better. The next few days I have to go super slow to acclimate to the pressures and their release. If that makes any sense to you all. he he. joe p.


----------



## Needleme (Sep 27, 2011)

Off to Costco with hubby. Anyone need a barrel of flour or a gallon of dishwasing soap?


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Joe P said:


> another week-end and another tp I hope you all are well. I have had a little set back and have rested most of the day doing just 6 loads of laundry, folding and putting away. That is all I can do and of course cooking chops and veggies for dinner.
> 
> Talk to me about this bread thing on the counter for days. My Grandmother had what she called active yeast in a crock on the back of her wood stove, I think as she baked lots of bread stuffs weekly. I suppose there might be a recipe for non gluten starters too. I want to have a recipe for pie dough that is non gluten.
> 
> I feel like a 600 lb gorilla is sitting on my chest. I have had this all through my life and I just go to bed and rest and it gets better by the hour. I have had it checked for so many times I can't count so I just rest and then it is better. The next few days I have to go super slow to acclimate to the pressures and their release. If that makes any sense to you all. he he. joe p.


Try kingarthurflour.com for pie crust recipe


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Joe P said:


> another week-end and another tp I hope you all are well. I have had a little set back and have rested most of the day doing just 6 loads of laundry, folding and putting away. That is all I can do and of course cooking chops and veggies for dinner.
> 
> Talk to me about this bread thing on the counter for days. My Grandmother had what she called active yeast in a crock on the back of her wood stove, I think as she baked lots of bread stuffs weekly. I suppose there might be a recipe for non gluten starters too. I want to have a recipe for pie dough that is non gluten.
> 
> I feel like a 600 lb gorilla is sitting on my chest. I have had this all through my life and I just go to bed and rest and it gets better by the hour. I have had it checked for so many times I can't count so I just rest and then it is better. The next few days I have to go super slow to acclimate to the pressures and their release. If that makes any sense to you all. he he. joe p.


I thought KA had a recipe but apparently I was wrong.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Okay, Joe...here is what I have written down for the Amish Cinnamon Friendship Bread. I apologize that I have no source in which to give credit, it was scribbled down on a piece of paper from my mom, from a friend of hers. Maybe you can make changes to accommodate your needs:

Day 1: Receive starter - or if starting this for the first time yourself, combine 1 c. sugar, 1 c. flour and 1 c. milk. Stir. Cover it and leave it on your counter. 
Day 2: Stir
Day 3: Stir
Day 4: Stir
Day 5: Add: 1 c. sugar, 1 c. flour, 1 c. milk - stir well and put in a larger bowl
Day 6: Stir
Day 7: Stir
Day 8: Do nothing
Day 9: Do nothing
Day 10: Add: 1 c. sugar, 1 c. flour, 1 c. milk - stir well and place 1 c. of mixture each into 3 containers. Give to 3 people with a set of these instructions (that's the friendship part)

Add to remaining starter left:
1 c. oil (can sub applesauce)
4 eggs (can use egg substitute)
1 c. sugar
2 c. flour
1 large box of instant vanilla pudding
2 tsp. cinnamon
2 tsp. vanilla
1 tsp. baking soda
1 tsp. baking powder
1 c. chopped apples (optional)

Stir well by hand. In place of the apples, you can add nuts and rainsins or mini chocolate chips. Pour into 2 greased and sugared loaf pans. Bake at 325 degrees F. for 1 hour or until done (start checking at the 45 minutes mark). If you choose to make muffins, bake at 325 degrees F. for 25-30 minutes.

There are lots of different recipes out on the net for this, different combinations, etc. This is the basic one that became popular back in the 1980's. You can, of course, not give any of the starter away and just keep making the bread to stock up your freezer for when company is coming. Enjoy!


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Ask4j said:


> I've never eaten "pickling bugs" before teehee!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh that is funny!!!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I have done the Amish Friendship bread and it is delicious. I have some starter frozen, but I don't know if that will work or not. You do have to follow the daily schedule, but it is worth it. Especially if you like cinnamon!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

bettyirene said:


> We have so many people on this site from many different countries - why don't we start a recipe section, where each person sends a recipe that is linked to their country - I think it would be very interesting (and yummy)..can be sweet or savoury...


While it would be interesting, it would take away from the Tea Party. This idea had been proposed a time or two before. The Tea Party is about sharing recipes, sharing knitting/crochet things, sharing our lives (struggles and triumphs), and just sitting around the tea parlour and chatting. I think we kind of like it the way it is with Sam looking after it and guiding it.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Joe P said:


> another week-end and another tp I hope you all are well. I have had a little set back and have rested most of the day doing just 6 loads of laundry, folding and putting away. That is all I can do and of course cooking chops and veggies for dinner.
> 
> Talk to me about this bread thing on the counter for days. My Grandmother had what she called active yeast in a crock on the back of her wood stove, I think as she baked lots of bread stuffs weekly. I suppose there might be a recipe for non gluten starters too. I want to have a recipe for pie dough that is non gluten.
> 
> I feel like a 600 lb gorilla is sitting on my chest. I have had this all through my life and I just go to bed and rest and it gets better by the hour. I have had it checked for so many times I can't count so I just rest and then it is better. The next few days I have to go super slow to acclimate to the pressures and their release. If that makes any sense to you all. he he. joe p.


Found some for you Joe P!!

A gluten-free variation for Amish Friendship Bread starter.

INGREDIENTS:
1 (0.25 ounce) package gluten-free active dry yeast
1/4 cup warm water (110° F)
1 cup gluten-free flour
1 cup white sugar
1 cup milk

Directions:
In a small bowl, dissolve yeast in water. Let stand 10 minutes. 
In a glass, plastic or ceramic container, combine flour and sugar. Mix thoroughly. 
Slowly add in milk and dissolved yeast mixture. Cover loosely and let stand at room temperature until bubbly. 
This is Day One of the ten-day cycle. For the next 10 days handle starter according to the instructions for Amish Friendship Bread and use gluten-free flour when feeding on Day 6 and Day 10.

BAKING INSTRUCTIONS:

1. Preheat oven to 325 degrees F.
2. To the remaining batter in a bowl add the following:
a. 3 eggs
b. 1 cup oil
c. 1/2 cup milk
d. 1 cup sugar
e. 1/2 teaspoon vanilla
f. 2 teaspoons cinnamon
g. 1 1/2 teaspoons baking powder
h. 1/2 teaspoon salt
i. 1/2 teaspoon baking soda
j. 2 cups flour
k. 1-2 boxes instant pudding (any flavor)

i. Optional: 1 cup nuts and 1 cup raisins

3. Grease 2 large loaf pans
a. In a bowl mix an additional 1/2 cup sugar and 1 1/2 teaspoon cinnamon.
b. Dust the greased pans with the cinnamon-sugar mixture.
4. Pour the batter evenly into the pans and sprinkle the remaining cinnamon-sugar mixture on the top.
5. Bake for one hour or until the bread loosens evenly from the sides and a toothpick inserted in the center of the bread comes out clean.
6. ENJOY!
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Hope you feel better. I know what it is like to have that feeling of weight on your chest. I get that mostly on one side due to the fibromyalgia along with non-cardiac chest pain. 

Joe P, here is a link to the gluten free sourdough bread and starter. http://www.livingwithout.com/recipes/sourdough_bread-2679-1.html

Here is another. I have used Jim Laheys bread recipes and love the rye one of the Artisan No Knead Breads. http://www.artofglutenfreebaking.com/2010/10/sourdough-bread-boule-gluten-free/


----------



## Ms. Tess (Mar 2, 2012)

gottastch said:


> Okay, Joe...here is what I have written down for the Amish Cinnamon Friendship Bread. I apologize that I have no source in which to give credit, it was scribbled down on a piece of paper from my mom, from a friend of hers. Maybe you can make changes to accommodate your needs:
> 
> Day 1: Receive starter - or if starting this for the first time yourself, combine 1 c. sugar, 1 c. flour and 1 c. milk. Stir. Cover it and leave it on your counter.
> Day 2: Stir
> ...


I have made Amish Cinnamon Bread many times and the one thing that is left out of your recipe is the caution tag that accompanied all of the ones I ever used. During the starter process if your mixture develops a pink tint to it, throw it out and start again. It has gone bad and can make you very ill if you use it. 
I have a recipe for sour dough starter somewhere as well and will pull it out.

I have a lovely pastry recipe if you are interested.

Place in a big bowl and sift the following:

5 cups of flour
1 tsp baking powder
1 tsp salt
3 tsp brown sugar

Crumble in

1 pound of lard or vegetable shortening

Mix until mixture is fine as meal.

Make a well in the middle and add

Mix this together in a cup before adding
1 egg slightly beaten
1 tablespoon of vinegar
add water until mixture makes 3/4 of a cup
then add to the dry ingredients.

Mix together until mixture is the proper consistency. Not a dough that stretches, but a pastry that is light and flaky when baked.

This is the Tenderflake Recipe that comes on the lard package. I use either golden vegetable shortening or plain shortening in substitute and it works fine.

You can freeze whatever is left over and use it at a later date. Can be used for pies, tarts, crusts of all kinds, filled creations...let your imagination go wild.

Sourdough Starter:

1 cup skim milk
3 tablespoons of low fat yogurt
1 cup all purpose flour

Heat milk to 90 to 100 degrees F. Remove from heat and stir in the yogurt. Pour into a warmed container and cover tightly. Place in a warm spot (80 to 100 degrees F, but not above 110 degrees F). Good spots are on top of water heaters, in a gas oven or an electric oven with the light turned on. On top of a fridge or counter is also fine. After 6 to 8 hours the mixture will clabber, forming a soft curd that does not flow readily when the container is tilted slightly. Check the mixture periodically and if a clear liquid rises to the surface, stir it back in. If it has turned light pink in color, i t has begun to spoil. Discard and start again. After the curd has formed,add the flour and stir until smooth. Cover tightly and set in a warm place again. Let stand for two to five days until the mixture is full of bubbles and has a good sour smell. The starter is ready to use as directed in recipes. Always let the starter come to room temperature before using which takes several hours. Get i tout the night before if you plan to bake in the morning. Unfortunately I do not have the recipe for the bread as this came out of an ancient cook book. I am sure that looking for a sourdough bread recipe that uses a liquid starter would yield some choices.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Well, Sam, and everyone, I made it to page 4 of this tea party, but I can tell I've missed a lot of last week's.

myfanwy, someone has broken something? I hope the majority of you are having good health.

Sam, the recipes sound so good. I love practically any food that grows and so does DH so we're easy to please.

I've vowed to try to finish some WIPs before I start anything new, but it's so hard to do. I borrowed a book "Knitting New Scarves" by Lynne Barr yesterday and would love to make 2 or 3 of them - they're so different.

Did any of you get the storm that came through Northern VA this afternoon? It was pretty wild - some folks got tornadoes in PA and NY. Our forecast was for possible tornadoes and I was really concerned. So I took some old pillows, made a "bed" in the downstairs shower stall - with a flashlight and a couple of books to ride out the storm. My cat thought I was nuts and DH laughed, too. He had to help me up or I wouldn't have made it. Thankfully, we only had rain and strong winds for a short time.

Nanacaren, it's good to see you back again. Wow, a DD in college - didn't know your children were that old. Hope she's enjoying it.

We're heading for Wisconsin soon and I've been scouring the Internet to find things to do. I don't think we'll run out of ideas. Our first time in the State and looking forward to it.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Thanks for that helpful information Ms. Tess. I've never heard of that before and never had if happen with this recipe...very good to know though. My mom's never-fail pie dough is very similar to yours...don't think hers had any egg in it but I bet it is delicious. Thanks, too, for the sourdough starter. Please be sure to post, if/when you find a recipe that uses it. 

Good for you 5mmdpns to find a gluten-free option for Joe...way to go!

We have had wild winds in Minnesota today DorisT...no storms just really windy. Where are you going in Wisconsin and for how long?

Now that my second rolled brim hat (for me) is done, I've started a mitten but my eyes are getting oh so sleepy...might have to put it down until tomorrow. You all have a good evening/morning wherever you all are


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Well, Sam, and everyone, I made it to page 4 of this tea party, but I can tell I've missed a lot of last week's.
> 
> myfanwy, someone has broken something? I hope the majority of you are having good health.
> 
> ...


We were under tornado watch until early evening, lots of strong winds and rain. Glad it has passed. 
I only have two of seven children left at home. Yes she is enjoying it very much.


----------



## Jan L (Sep 10, 2011)

oddball said:


> melyn said:
> 
> 
> > Hi everyone, am hoping to keep up with this TP but you all post so quick will prob be pages behind in no time lol. Have loved reading your posts and am going to try some of your delicious recipes soon. I have baked a herman the german friendship cake today after tending and feeding it for 10 days, we are having a BBQ when the family come over later and hopefully they will all like it. Am going to pass the base mixture on to my sons partner and my sister sp they can bake their own as well.Take care all catch u all again 4 this TP ends lol
> ...


One of my Master Gardener buddies makes banana bread when it's time for her friendship bread to be baked. YUM!


----------



## Jan L (Sep 10, 2011)

I had a starter named "Herman". It made a cinnamon coffee cake when it was time to bake it. I wonder if this friendship bread is similar? My co-workers were upset when I gave all the starter away. They were getting used to frequent treats. 

I just found a recipe for an Herb Beer Bread in a jar. You mix all the dry ingredients and put them in quart jars. When you want to use it, you just add a 12 oz. can of warm beer and bake. I thought this might be a good gift at holiday time. I like beer bread. I've always purchased the mix from Tastefully Simply parties. Anyone interested in this recipe?


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Bulldog said:
> 
> 
> > Forgot to tell amaliza the recipe using the crackers is on page 77 of the last tea party. I don't know how to pull it up. Maybe our computer whiz, Sam, does Hope this helps.
> ...


Printed this out for parties! :thumbup:


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> MawMaw12 said:
> 
> 
> > Cindycz said:
> ...


I will have to try and get some of that next time I am in Canada. Of course, I too will try and remember to take it out of the box and rub it on. LOL :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Don't think we have it in the States?


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Thanks for that helpful information Ms. Tess. I've never heard of that before and never had if happen with this recipe...very good to know though. My mom's never-fail pie dough is very similar to yours...don't think hers had any egg in it but I bet it is delicious. Thanks, too, for the sourdough starter. Please be sure to post, if/when you find a recipe that uses it.
> 
> Good for you 5mmdpns to find a gluten-free option for Joe...way to go!
> 
> ...


I sometimes react to eating too much breads with wheat flour in it so I am leaning at going towards gluten-free for most of the "bread" stuff. Unfortunately, I am stuck with collecting recipes for now as our small grocery stores do not carry gluten-free flour. I think I am going into the city with a friend this week so I plan on picking up a bunch. I love the sourdough recipe!

I did make 6 pints of tomato sauce and was totally wiped out. I have my bread & butter cucumbers and onions and red pepper all ready sliced and soaking. I am too fatigued to make them up tonight, so I am going at that first thing in the morning once I get my coffee/s into me and a bowl of oatmeal!


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Ask4j said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> > Strawberry4u said:
> ...


That was amazing. I shared it with a group on Facebook. Thank you for that!!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Jan L said:


> I had a starter named "Herman". It made a cinnamon coffee cake when it was time to bake it. I wonder if this friendship bread is similar? My co-workers were upset when I gave all the starter away. They were getting used to frequent treats.
> 
> I just found a recipe for an Herb Beer Bread in a jar. You mix all the dry ingredients and put them in quart jars. When you want to use it, you just add a 12 oz. can of warm beer and bake. I thought this might be a good gift at holiday time. I like beer bread. I've always purchased the mix from Tastefully Simply parties. Anyone interested in this recipe?


*chuckles* need you ask if we want this recipe? How wonderful to give out at a Christmas party as a door prize!!! Of course we want the recipe! Just a quick question, does the liquid need to be proper beer or can it be a non-alcoholic beer? (I am a dry alcoholic and this is why I ask). :lol:


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Well, Sam, and everyone, I made it to page 4 of this tea party, but I can tell I've missed a lot of last week's.
> 
> myfanwy, someone has broken something? I hope the majority of you are having good health.
> 
> ...


Doris,

Where in Wisconsin are you visiting?

Wisconsin Joy


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

mjs said:


> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> > another week-end and another tp I hope you all are well. I have had a little set back and have rested most of the day doing just 6 loads of laundry, folding and putting away. That is all I can do and of course cooking chops and veggies for dinner.
> ...


Our Health Food Store has flour made from almonds, flax seeds, and many other things. Once my friend learned this she got almond flour and used it in a cake and everybody raved about it. Also, there are crusts that can be made from nuts by just putting them in the blender or food processor. Warning, process too much and you have nut butters.

Scares me about this pressure on the chest. I suppose you know it isn't your heart but the scary thing is, if you get used to this and it someday is your heart, you will think it is indigestion. :shock: :shock: Wish there was a way you could know for sure. Is there something you typically eat and then get this reaction?? This happens to me sometimes with watermelon and I can feel so much pressure in chest and like I am sick and know it is from the watermelon. I remember thinking if I ever ate watermelon when I was having a heart attack I would die as I would lie there thinking it was just the watermelon. Hope you are sure this isn't heart.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Gluten Free Pie Crust
Ingredients
1 1/2 cups white rice flour 
3/4 cup cornstarch (sifted) 
1/2 cup potato starch 
2 teaspoons guar gum 
1 1/4 teaspoons granulated sugar 
1/4 teaspoon baking powder 
1/4 teaspoon salt 
2/3 cup cold unsalted butter, cubed 
9 tablespoons ice water 
1 egg beaten with 1 tbsp water or 2 tbsp cream or milk (for brushing before baking)

Directions
Place rice flour, cornstarch, potato starch, guar gum, sugar and salt into bowl of food processor. Pulse to blend. 
Add half of cubed butter. Process until butter pieces are no bigger than peas. Add rest of butter and process again just until mixture is crumbly and butter is no bigger than rolled oats. 
With processor running, drizzle one tablespoon ice water at a time down feeder tube until water is blended into crumbly mixture. It should hold together when pinched. 
Transfer mixture to large bowl. Press mixture into one ball of dough. Note: Unlike gluten dough, rice flour dough does not toughen with increased handling. It also does not need to chill before rolling. But it can be made a day ahead, wrapped and chilled. Allow to soften slightly at room temperature before working. 
Divide dough into two pieces. Place one piece at a time between two sheets of wax or parchment paper. Roll dough to 1/8-inch (3-mm) thickness. Line 9-inch (22-cm) pie pan. Dont worry if you need to patch any breaks since it will not compromise tenderness of baked crust. 
Fill with your choice of filling. Cover with top crust. Seal edges of pie. Note: This dough is not as stretchy as gluten doughs so its best to avoid a fluted edge in favour of edge pressed with fork. Cut slits in top of pie for steam release. 
This pastry will not brown as much as much as wheat-based pastry so its important to brush top crust with egg wash or, if you prefer an egg-free recipe, cream or milk before baking to attain a golden finish. 
This gluten-free pastry is ideally suited to baking at 350 F (180 C) for 1 hour. Makes one 9-inch (22- cm) double crust pie pastry.


----------



## Jan L (Sep 10, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Jan L said:
> 
> 
> > I had a starter named "Herman". It made a cinnamon coffee cake when it was time to bake it. I wonder if this friendship bread is similar? My co-workers were upset when I gave all the starter away. They were getting used to frequent treats.
> ...


Since the recipe doesn't call for yeast, I assume that the yeast in the beer makes it rise. It might be a patio block otherwise. The alcohol will cook out when it's baked, but I understand what your concern is.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

daralene said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > MawMaw12 said:
> ...


Amazon sells it but it is very expensive to buy. Check with your pharmacist about it. I only paid $8.50 for my tube of the same size.
http://www.amazon.com/A535-ODOUR-Relief-Arthritic-Muscle/dp/B006RUNP1I


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

DorisT said:


> Well, Sam, and everyone, I made it to page 4 of this tea party, but I can tell I've missed a lot of last week's.
> 
> myfanwy, someone has broken something? I hope the majority of you are having good health.
> 
> ...


We did get a storm and clouds that looked so threatening. The temperature really dropped and was 64 this afternoon.

Nana Caren..It truly looked like one could drop down at any moment. Glad all was ok for you!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Ms. Tess, thank you for the sourdough starter recipe/receipt.


----------



## Jan L (Sep 10, 2011)

Herb Beer Bread
3 c flour
3 TBS sugar
1-1/2 TBS baking powder
1 TBS dried parsley flakes
1 TBS dried sage
1 TBS dried rosemary
1 TBS dried thyme
1-1/2 tsp. salt

Combine all the ingredients in a medium bowl and gently whisk to combine. Pour into a clean quart jar. Apply lid and store in a cool dry place until ready to use or gift.
To use: preheat oven to 350. Butter a 9X5 loaf pan. In a medium bowl combine mix with a 12 oz warm beer and stir until just combined. A few lumps are ok. Pour into pan and dot with 2 TBS butter cut into small lumps. Bake 45-50 mins. until crust is golden brown.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Jan L said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Jan L said:
> ...


Is this the one? (I did a google search) http://allrecipes.com/recipe/easy-beer-bread-mix/

If so, then the flour is self-rising and then it also calls for baking powder. These are the bread risers. I looked at another site and they said you could use sparkling water in place of the can of beer. Interesting indeed!
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Sorry JanL, our posts must have gotten crossed in the postings!! I see yours now! Yes, it would be the baking powder that makes the bread rise.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


Yes, quite a bump-up in price. Where do you get yours?? My aunt lives in St. Catharine's and I can probably get it there. Do you get in a particular store/pharmacy?


----------



## Jan L (Sep 10, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Jan L said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


Oh my..that beer bread recipe sounds yummy too. Thanks. My recipe calls for unbleached all purpose flour.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

daralene said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > daralene said:
> ...


I got mine at the local grocery store in the medicine section. No prescription drugs are sold at the grocery store. You could also just ask her to check the pharmacy that she uses too. So far Amazon is the only outlet that sells this in the USA. It is too new of a Canadian made product yet to be available outside Canada. I went for the odour free tube as there are just too many odours/perfumes that set off my asthma and allergies.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Well, I had the computer for a few minutes now it is time to go to bed. Night all!!!!


----------



## Jan L (Sep 10, 2011)

Jan L said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Jan L said:
> ...


Now that you mention it, I think at the last Tastefully Simple show I went to she made the pound cake with a couple of different flavors of soda. One was orange.

This has been a really interesting Tea Party as usual.


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

Jan L said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Jan L said:
> ...


Don't know what is in beer that would make it rise, but I believe it is the baking powder interacting with an acid (I think it is an acid) that makes it rise. So I think that you could probably use a bit (don't know how much) of vinegar to give the baking powder the oompf or lift.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Jan L said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Jan L said:
> ...


A couple of Tea Parties ago we had the recipe for Coke Cake.

Last year, someone in our town was giving away chocolate chip cookie mixture in a jar and I think you only had to add some oil and milk before baking.
A church youth group in town gave out homemade spiced chicken noodle soup in a jar and you only had to add water to cook. These were given to all the ones who were ill and/or over 55. They were all tied up with nice Christmas ribbons. The youth group went around to all the homes that were in this situation. (As you can guess, I am in a very small town, about 1100 people).


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Dori Sage said:


> Jan L said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


When making baking powder biscuits, they rise with just the baking powder coming in contact with any liquid -- milk or water, but certainly the vinegar would make fizzes and bubbles!!


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

Please. Please/ Please. MJW


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

My favorite is called Biofreeze or MaxFreeze. It contains a South American plant extract ILeo??? and menthol in a gel. The odor disappears. My problem I have to bathe in it. Marlark Marge.


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> bettyirene said:
> 
> 
> > We have so many people on this site from many different countries - why don't we start a recipe section, where each person sends a recipe that is linked to their country - I think it would be very interesting (and yummy)..can be sweet or savoury...
> ...


Okay - no worries - sure is interesting though.


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

Of course! Of course! Of course! Beer batter bread on call - What could be better. Marlark Marge.


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

I have come to the end of day's posts. Had a lovely trip to the mall today via dial-a- ride with one of my collegues from the sr ctr sewing room. Purchased several kinds of yardage to make some totes, and finished buying yarn for my shawls-(I hope anyway.) I was so glad to see that they had restocked he patton and the debbie norville yarns in the pagoda green and the lagoon that I had already purchased and ran out of.
I was wracking my brain as these are both off colors that you don't see too often although very pretty. I bought another 5 skeins of each. Hope that is enough to complete. There goes my money for another set of needles or shoes until next mo. They were all on sale. Does that count. I neglected to buy the sugar and cream that was also on sale. I ran out of time and the car was waiting for me and they make you go through 2 lines one to cut and then another for cashiers. Too much. Too much. 
Talk tomorrow Marlark Marge.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Well, Sam, and everyone, I made it to page 4 of this tea party, but I can tell I've missed a lot of last week's.
> 
> myfanwy, someone has broken something? I hope the majority of you are having good health.
> 
> ...


Fale has broken the left ankle in two places- we head out for the second cast on Wednesday morning. thanks for asking!


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > Well, Sam, and everyone, I made it to page 4 of this tea party, but I can tell I've missed a lot of last week's.
> ...


I'm so sorry to hear that! I hope he's not in too much pain. Take care of yourself - no need for both of you to be in pain.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


And who wAnts to smell medicinal.
Thanks for the info.


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

love ot bellestarr - they look just like mine - they get in the oddest positions sometimes - i wonder how they untangle themselves.

sam



bellestarr12 said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> > fantasies do come true bellestar.
> ...


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

i loved it too pammie - i'll see how well i do though - probably will get the bottle too close and break the yellow. lol

sam



pammie1234 said:



> Strawberry4u said:
> 
> 
> > Hello My TP family, I have a site that was sent to me you might want to take a look and try it for the fun of it.
> ...


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

i think that is probably part of the directins.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> MawMaw12 said:
> 
> 
> > Cindycz said:
> ...


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

if you have the time sure kathy.

sam



gottastch said:


> I have a recipe for something called Amish Friendship Bread that starts with "a starter" of 2 c. flour, 2 c. milk and 2 c. sugar. Then there are steps as to how many days it should be in a covered bowl on the counter and what day to stir it and when to leave it alone AND when to start using it. I can find it and type it properly, if anyone is interested.


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

no - but i would take a big package of each of their dried fruit and nuts.

sam



Needleme said:


> Off to Costco with hubby. Anyone need a barrel of flour or a gallon of dishwasing soap?


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

thanks kathy - i love this cake - my ex used to have a starter and made of lot of cakes and other stuff with it.

sam



gottastch said:


> Okay, Joe...here is what I have written down for the Amish Cinnamon Friendship Bread. I apologize that I have no source in which to give credit, it was scribbled down on a piece of paper from my mom, from a friend of hers. Maybe you can make changes to accommodate your needs:
> 
> Day 1: Receive starter - or if starting this for the first time yourself, combine 1 c. sugar, 1 c. flour and 1 c. milk. Stir. Cover it and leave it on your counter.
> Day 2: Stir
> ...


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

way to go 5mmdpns - thanks for finding this - i am sure there are others that are going to appreciate is.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> > another week-end and another tp I hope you all are well. I have had a little set back and have rested most of the day doing just 6 loads of laundry, folding and putting away. That is all I can do and of course cooking chops and veggies for dinner.
> ...


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

ms tess - what great recipes - thank you so much for sharing.

sam

[quote=Ms. TessI have a lovely pastry recipe if you are interested.

Sourdough Starter:


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

good to see you doris - are you going to london again this year?

sam



DorisT said:


> Well, Sam, and everyone, I made it to page 4 of this tea party, but I can tell I've missed a lot of last week's.
> 
> myfanwy, someone has broken something? I hope the majority of you are having good health.
> 
> ...


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

jan - one thing you will learn about us (alright ladies - i will take the blame since i am usually the one that asks for it) but we/i always love new recipes - especially new and diffenent recipes - and i happen to have a bottle of beer in the fridge - has been there for a while but i don't think beer spoils.

sam



Jan L said:


> I had a starter named "Herman". It made a cinnamon coffee cake when it was time to bake it. I wonder if this friendship bread is similar? My co-workers were upset when I gave all the starter away. They were getting used to frequent treats.
> 
> I just found a recipe for an Herb Beer Bread in a jar. You mix all the dry ingredients and put them in quart jars. When you want to use it, you just add a 12 oz. can of warm beer and bake. I thought this might be a good gift at holiday time. I like beer bread. I've always purchased the mix from Tastefully Simply parties. Anyone interested in this recipe?


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

rmmdpns - you are a constant wonder - finding all these great recips. thanks you so much.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> Gluten Free Pie Crust
> Ingredients
> 1 1/2 cups white rice flour
> 3/4 cup cornstarch (sifted)
> ...


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

great recipe jan - thanks for sharing.

sam



Jan L said:


> Herb Beer Bread
> 3 c flour
> 3 TBS sugar
> 1-1/2 TBS baking powder
> ...


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

glad you have enjoyed it jan -- it is people like you joining in that makes the tea party flow - the more people we have the better the conversation gets. hope to see you soon.

sam



Jan L said:


> Jan L said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

Joe P said:


> another week-end and another tp I hope you all are well. I have had a little set back and have rested most of the day doing just 6 loads of laundry, folding and putting away. That is all I can do and of course cooking chops and veggies for dinner.
> 
> Talk to me about this bread thing on the counter for days. My Grandmother had what she called active yeast in a crock on the back of her wood stove, I think as she baked lots of bread stuffs weekly. I suppose there might be a recipe for non gluten starters too. I want to have a recipe for pie dough that is non gluten.
> 
> I feel like a 600 lb gorilla is sitting on my chest. I have had this all through my life and I just go to bed and rest and it gets better by the hour. I have had it checked for so many times I can't count so I just rest and then it is better. The next few days I have to go super slow to acclimate to the pressures and their release. If that makes any sense to you all. he he. joe p.


Joe, was what your grandmother had a sourdough starter? I used to keep one in a crock on the counter for pancakes or biscuits every few days but don't make as many of those any more so the starter's in the freezer. It's fine there, just takes a day or two to thaw and become active again when it's wanted. Same with the Amish friendship bread/cake. I have enough for one more in my freezer. The (Amish) starter recipe is online in a few different places if people want to google it.

Hope you're feeling better after your "rest" - ha! You put many of the rest of us to shame :roll:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

preston said:


> oh darowil - i should have explained - we use the stewed tomatoes as a side dish - but it always gets mixed in with the macoroni and cheese. think it is a pennsylvania dutch sory of thing.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> I've never eaten "pickling bugs" before teehee!
> 
> quote]
> 
> At one stage water beetles were my nieces favourite food. She lives in China and my brother eats almost anything. Think he is less picky than my Chinese SIL.


----------



## Anita H (Feb 4, 2011)

This has been one of the most pleasant days I have had in months. DH was in a good mood, it was a sunny, cool, autumn day and DH set on the front deck while I mowed the front yard. I saw a little bunny in the tall grass so I now have a big patch in the middle of the yarn that I left for him to hide in. I sure hope his momma can find him this evening. DH just went to bed so I really hope that he sleeps through the night. Last night he woke up every couple of hours and thought it was morning. 

I am so thankfull for the cool weather as I just can not tolerate heat anymore. I am looking forward to fall and winter if we are lucky enough to have a good winter this year! 

I can't wait to make the Herb Beer Bread, that sounds delicious. I haven't made bread of any kind for a couple of years and this sounds easy. 

I have to get all the pups outside for the last time and then try to get some sleep. Hope everyone has a good Sunday.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

preston said:


> hickory is my black lab karena - this is her third and last litter - she is too old now but my son-in-law's standard poodle was accidently let in my dog yard - and once is all it took.
> 
> ]


So some of us have been through all her pregnancies and births! No wonder she seems to be a part of our lives. Maybe next TP we can have a running commentary of her progress again? or even later this one. Mind you this at least the second time you have said no more!


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

bellestarr12 said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> > fantasies do come true bellestar.
> ...


They are beautiful cats. Thanks for sharing. Boy they look like they have the life laying and looking content.


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Dori Sage said:
> 
> 
> > Jan L said:
> ...


Oh, I think you are correct.


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

darowil said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> > hickory is my black lab karena - this is her third and last litter - she is too old now but my son-in-law's standard poodle was accidently let in my dog yard - and once is all it took.
> ...


This is true. She has become part of our lives and we've been through her pregnancies. I hope we don't have to wait as long for pictures...hint hint.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Joe P said:


> another week-end and another tp I hope you all are well. I have had a little set back and have rested most of the day doing just 6 loads of laundry, folding and putting away. That is all I can do and of course cooking chops and veggies for dinner.
> .


All you can do? That would be a huge amount for me!


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

I have to say good night for now past my bed time. Take care everyone. Thank you for the recipes,looking forward to trying them all. Healing prayers to those who need them.


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

hoping tomorrow is another great day after an uninterrupted nights sleep.

sam



Anita H said:


> This has been one of the most pleasant days I have had in months. DH was in a good mood, it was a sunny, cool, autumn day and DH set on the front deck while I mowed the front yard. I saw a little bunny in the tall grass so I now have a big patch in the middle of the yarn that I left for him to hide in. I sure hope his momma can find him this evening. DH just went to bed so I really hope that he sleeps through the night. Last night he woke up every couple of hours and thought it was morning.
> 
> I am so thankfull for the cool weather as I just can not tolerate heat anymore. I am looking forward to fall and winter if we are lucky enough to have a good winter this year!
> 
> ...


----------



## rpuhrmann (Jun 20, 2011)

Hi Sam,
I can have tomato sauce, or ketchup. Nothing that hasn't been diluted and pureed. I just found out a couple of days ago about the yellow tomatos being less acidic, so I'll have to try those. Even if the red ones are cooked, it's too much acid. I can't even have tomato paste. lol The Dill doesn't bother me not to have it. It tastes, and smells terrible to me anyway, but I do like tomatos, and strawberries! {sigh}



preston said:


> stewed tomatoes would be canned tomatoes so they are already cooked - not raw - could you eat yellow tomatoes - they have less acid.
> 
> it does sound like it would be difficult to find food within those parameters - it would take me forever to go grocery shopping - lol.
> 
> ...


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

i know darowil - it was supposed to be - but max got in the yard by mistake and it only took once. neither she nor i are pleased but we will make the best of it. right not she in enconsed on my side of the bed with her head on my pillow - she is laying there so the cat cannot lay there which is usually where she lays - talk about chidren.

sam



darowil said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> > hickory is my black lab karena - this is her third and last litter - she is too old now but my son-in-law's standard poodle was accidently let in my dog yard - and once is all it took.
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well I've managed to read all this TP between last night and this afternoon. David is off meeting someone without me so I've grabbed the chance. Now I will go back and read the rest of last weeks TP. Won't have anytime tomorrow as we have a full day. 
The last few days have been tied up with seeing people for David's work, enjoyable but busy. Tuesday has turned out to a free day at this stage so we will do a few last minute things and then spend Wednesday morning packing prior to getting the plane in the afternoon- always much easier packing this end as don't need to work oput what to take. 
Tuesday we will try and go to the museum for a while. Three times people have said we'll go to the museum for a meal or coffee. They yhen proceeded to tell us what a lovely view it has, and how to get there. We haven't liked to tell any of them that actually we have already been! But it is a lovely spot, sheltered with fans overlooking a gardem which is right next to a beach.
All the outdoor places here have fans which make the heat and humidity so much easier to deal with. Between the shelter and the fans eating outside is so much nicer. Mind you when it is 100% humidty it might not help! 
Anyway we might actually see some of the museum on Tuesday and not just the restaurant.


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

have a great day darowil - hope to see lots of pictures when you get home.

sam



darowil said:


> Well I've managed to read all this TP between last night and this afternoon. David is off meeting someone without me so I've grabbed the chance. Now I will go back and read the rest of last weeks TP. Won't have anytime tomorrow as we have a full day.
> The last few days have been tied up with seeing people for David's work, enjoyable but busy. Tuesday has turned out to a free day at this stage so we will do a few last minute things and then spend Wednesday morning packing prior to getting the plane in the afternoon- always much easier packing this end as don't need to work oput what to take.
> Tuesday we will try and go to the museum for a while. Three times people have said we'll go to the museum for a meal or coffee. They yhen proceeded to tell us what a lovely view it has, and how to get there. We haven't liked to tell any of them that actually we have already been! But it is a lovely spot, sheltered with fans overlooking a gardem which is right next to a beach.
> All the outdoor places here have fans which make the heat and humidity so much easier to deal with. Between the shelter and the fans eating outside is so much nicer. Mind you when it is 100% humidty it might not help!
> Anyway we might actually see some of the museum on Tuesday and not just the restaurant.


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

way past my bedtime - see you all in the morning.

sam


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Well,I tried to go to sleep but my leg spasms wouldn't let up. I don't want to take a pill for them because I take a sleeping pill and I have done some weird things and not known about it until the next day. I've made weird concoction out bits and pieces of everyone's recipes. or made some weird tea for DH and I. He stays up later then I do. Hey if he says yes then he better be prepared for whatever he gets...LOL So I'm not going to take the muscle relaxant just stay up and move around until this nonsense stops. It's nice to have family still awake to vent too. I didn't have these problem on a constant basis until I had my back surgery. But what can you do but grin and bare it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Slept a fair bit of this afternoon- thought all TP'ers had gone to sleep- just enjoying a quiet cuppa- Fale is asleep but may soon wake- just me and the puppy at the moment.
That sounds a wise decision, Strawberry!


----------



## melyn (Jun 8, 2012)

Good morning everyone and a beautifull morning it is here on the UK south coast. I am keeping up with u all tis week and enjoying the posts very much. Its very quiet and peacefull here today we have had builders in for 3 weeks now doing a downstairs loo and wetroom on the side of the house. When they knocked the door through in the hallway the dust was horrendous but its almost finished now and looks good. They will be back Monday morning and hopefully finished by Tuesday then we get our house back to ourselves. Think we have got set in our ways and used to just the 2 of us since all the kids have grown and left lol, we love it when they visit and bring their kids, we love it when the grandkids sleep over but its really good when they go home again too lol


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Sorry I did not get back to you yesterday, the satellite is either too busy with everybody on board using it at the same time or just not getting a good reception. The yarn I got was for socks, I just got two skeins and they were 4.00 each, not too bad for buying something in that part of the world. The food prices are quite expensive and a gallón of gas is 9.00 U.S. but since you would not have not too far to drive so it must last quite a while. At the supermarket we saw, watermelon and kiwis!! Quite exotic for the área. The people were friendly and they have about 10 ships arriving per year that come to visit.


preston said:


> what kind of yarn did you buy patocenizo? what were the food prices like? hope you have a great time with the rest of your trip. thanks for dropping in.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Melyn, Glad you are enjoying good weather! I wish We were closer to the GC- it would be as bad as yours being in Ireland!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

preston said:


> i loved it too pammie - i'll see how well i do though - probably will get the bottle too close and break the yellow. lol
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## melyn (Jun 8, 2012)

because we just have to try it to see if it works and the people who post these things know it lol


jheiens said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> > i loved it too pammie - i'll see how well i do though - probably will get the bottle too close and break the yellow. lol
> ...


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Joe P said:


> another week-end and another tp I hope you all are well. I have had a little set back and have rested most of the day doing just 6 loads of laundry, folding and putting away. That is all I can do and of course cooking chops and veggies for dinner.
> 
> Talk to me about this bread thing on the counter for days. My Grandmother had what she called active yeast in a crock on the back of her wood stove, I think as she baked lots of bread stuffs weekly. I suppose there might be a recipe for non gluten starters too. I want to have a recipe for pie dough that is non gluten.
> 
> I feel like a 600 lb gorilla is sitting on my chest. I have had this all through my life and I just go to bed and rest and it gets better by the hour. I have had it checked for so many times I can't count so I just rest and then it is better. The next few days I have to go super slow to acclimate to the pressures and their release. If that makes any sense to you all. he he. joe p.


Get well soon, Joe. ((((hugs))))


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Anita H said:


> This has been one of the most pleasant days I have had in months. DH was in a good mood, it was a sunny, cool, autumn day and DH set on the front deck while I mowed the front yard. I saw a little bunny in the tall grass so I now have a big patch in the middle of the yarn that I left for him to hide in. I sure hope his momma can find him this evening. DH just went to bed so I really hope that he sleeps through the night. Last night he woke up every couple of hours and thought it was morning.
> 
> I am so thankfull for the cool weather as I just can not tolerate heat anymore. I am looking forward to fall and winter if we are lucky enough to have a good winter this year!
> 
> ...


Hope you had a good night, Anita, and today continues in the same way.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

jheiens said:


> [
> 
> My question is--why would I want to have to find a clean, empty water bottle and 2 dishes that I've got to wash up when I can use the egg shell and be done with it?
> 
> Ohio Joy


If it works because I often find the egg yolk breaks and ends up messing up my eggwhite! I always have plastic bottles handy so that is no problem and the egg yolk can just go straight into whatever I was going to store it in anyway, or add it straight to the mixture. Could probably also use the bowl the egg whites are going into, but that would depend on how effective it actually was- or I might end up ruining all the egg whites.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Just finished reading last weeks TP. One advantage of reading so late is that I don't bother to comment so it is much quicker.
Can't remember if I said that my DD who was in Rumania ended up leaving having to leave and went to London. Her chest simply didn't settle, have had no complaints from her since- but don't think I have asked her. It was cheaper than cancelling her ticket home and getting a new one. Catching up with various people we know over there and has just booked her return ticket to Bucharest so she can get her flight back. She arrives back a week tomorrow.
LAst time I spoke to her she was going to the para Olympics basketball for the day. Today (Sunday) she was going to Cambridge to see a friend. Then she added she will see if she makes it this time. We tried to go as a family once and she managed to get hit by a car on the way to the tube (about 15 years ago now, minimal injuries)and we never managed to get there. Our other daughter heard her scream as she left the house which shows how far Maryanne managed to get. 7 in the morning and the driver had a high blood alcohol reading, don't think he had made it home yet.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

jheiens said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> > i loved it too pammie - i'll see how well i do though - probably will get the bottle too close and break the yellow. lol
> ...


----------



## oddball (Jun 10, 2012)

daralene said:


> Ask4j said:
> 
> 
> > pammie1234 said:
> ...


That is brilliant. I won't be so quick to recycle my plastic bottles next time.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

We have been discussing Clootie Dumplings at last week's Tea Party and I was really taken by KateB's recipe so I am posting it here! It is really not too early to start planning those Christmas baking ideas! A clootie is the name for the cloth used in this Scottish recipe and dumpling is another name for pudding. There are recipes for this that call for suet rather than the butter, but Kate has found one that uses butter (the suet is kind of hard to find in some places). A custard or a hard sauce can be used to top it off! 

Clootie Dumpling
200 g chilled butter, diced 
350 g plainflour, plus extra for coating 
200 g fresh breadcrumbs
175 g caster sugar
175 g sultanas
175 g currants and raisins
1/2 tsp bicarbonate of soda
1/2 tsp cinnamon
1/2 tsp mixed spice
1 large egg
50 ml full fatmilk

Method
1. Using a large mixing bowl, rub the butter into the flour until the mixture resembles breadcrumbs. Add the breadcrumbs, caster sugar, dried fruit, bicarbonate of soda, cinnamon and mixed spice and stir to combine. Lightly beat the egg with the milk and add this to the mixture. Stir well, bringing everything together into a firm dough.

2. Put a large cotton cloth (my mum used to use an old, white pillowcase) in a heatproof bowl, pour boiling water over it and wring it out as tightly as possible - wear rubber gloves for this. Spread the cloth out on the work surface and coat the uppermost surface with plain flour. Place the dumpling mixture in the centre of the cloth, then bring the edges of the cloth up around the dumpling and secure them tightly with a piece of string. Don't wrap the cloth too tightly around the dumpling, as it will expand on cooking.

3. Put a heatproof plate in the bottom of a large saucepan. Place the cloth-wrapped dumpling on the plate and then fill the pan with boiling water so that the water comes 5 cm above the top of the dumpling. Simmer it gently for about 3 hours. Ensure that the dumpling is covered with water at all times, topping it up regularly with more boiling water as required. After the dumpling has been cooking for 2 hours, turn it over.

4. Preheat the oven to 140C/gas 1. Remove the pan from the heat and lift the dumpling out. Undo the string and tip the dumpling out of the cloth on to an ovenproof plate. Bake it in the oven for about 15 minutes to crisp up the outside.

5. Take the clootie dumpling out of the oven, slice, and serve with hot custard, if liked.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

rpuhrmann posted, "I can have tomato sauce, or ketchup. Nothing that hasn't been diluted and pureed. I just found out a couple of days ago about the yellow tomatos being less acidic, so I'll have to try those. Even if the red ones are cooked, it's too much acid. I can't even have tomato paste. lol The Dill doesn't bother me not to have it. It tastes, and smells terrible to me anyway, but I do like tomatos, and strawberries! {sigh}"



preston said:


> stewed tomatoes would be canned tomatoes so they are already cooked - not raw - could you eat yellow tomatoes - they have less acid.
> 
> it does sound like it would be difficult to find food within those parameters - it would take me forever to go grocery shopping - lol.
> 
> ...


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
rpuhrmann, I too can not eat red tomatoes as they create large sores in my mouth! quite painful to have!

I like the yellow pear tomatoes. They are Heirloom tomatoes. They have them in small 1.5 inch size and some larger ones of 2-3inches. They are absolutely sweet and non-acidic. I can have those. I love my ketchup!!! I cannot eat raw strawberries because they do the same thing in my mouth. I love my strawberry jams though and do eat those (diabetic ones). The yellow pear tomatoes are called just that by their name. Next year, I am planting only those ones. 
http://www.google.ca/search?q=yellow+pear+tomatoes&hl=en&rlz=1T4TSCA_enCA414CA414&prmd=imvnse&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ei=GZlMUN3ABMSa0QHiq4GQBw&ved=0CCYQsAQ&biw=1366&bih=599

To order seeds: http://www.burpee.com/vegetables/tomatoes/cherry/tomato-yellow-pear-prod001024.html


----------



## sweetnessprecious (Feb 2, 2011)

Preston, you are a darling to keep us up on the "goings on" of KP. I hope everyone has a wonderful Sunday of rest. I am usually reading the unread post but I would rather be here every time I log on. Again Hello from Texas.


----------



## northampton (Jul 12, 2012)

wish you had put the pineapple receipy up 2 weeks ago i had 4 boxes of pineapples 12 in a box made pineapple and apple jam pineapple upside down cake and juiced some, gave the rest away got fed up with pineapples weather here is sunny has been for the last week must be our summer now it is becoming fall.
Suzanne UK


----------



## sweetnessprecious (Feb 2, 2011)

Wish I had been there cause Fresh Pineapple is a treat in Texas.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Since I'm a retired teacher from the district I'm subbing in I kmow a lot of the faculty. That way I kind of pick and choose who I will sub for and am only subbing a couple of days a week; just to supplement our income. Believe me there are some classes I absolutely won't sub in. And you are so right about the low pay; ridiculous. I look at it as helping my former colleagues out for a small compensation.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Good morning! I love, love, love all the recipes. I received some beer bread (the powdered mixture) for Christmas last year. It is a pre-packaged thing where I just have to add the beer. Now I have the actual dry ingredients so I can recreate it - thank you!

It is 9:30 a.m. here and DH already has the television on watching fantasy football reports and has 2 1/2 hours to get his line-up for his "team" into the computer for this week's games. I don't quite understand it all but he sure seems to enjoy it and loves the strategy so more power to him and DS 

My mitten is turning out well. I'm looking forward to finishing it and its mate today before starting the matching scarf. 

It is still a little windy this morning but not nearly as bad as yesterday...supposed to be a little warmer today too...73 degrees F. I did hear that it will be near 90 degrees F on Tuesday - seriously, enough of that already!!

I see more redness peaking out at me from the tomato plants in the garden. They are getting a little fewer all the time but none will go to waste. Looks like my fear of having a frost before all the tomatoes turn red and are harvested won't be a concern this year. I did send a soil sample in to see how to ammend the soil this fall and next spring so we can grow things besides just tomatoes and peppers. I'm thankful we have them but I'd like to try growing some other things too. 

Time for coffee and banana bread, yum!


----------



## Knitting mermaid (Oct 30, 2011)

Just catching up this am with you guys. I went with a good friend yesterday to a workshop called "the four keys to transforming your life" by Suzanne giesmann. Lots to think about. All good. Just took my crazy rescued yellow lab for a long walk. She got to frolic with a poodle, escape from her harness and swim in a pond, have a bath and then chase a ball outside to dry off. She and I are now both horizontal. Lol. We will be watching the packer game at a daughters house this afternoon. I'm currently working on another moebious cowl. Need to practice what I learned about meditating this week. We did have some ice rain this past week and is is cool and not humid today. Blessed fall!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

bellestarr12 said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> > fantasies do come true bellestar.
> ...


Beautiful kitties!


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

patocenizo said:


> Sorry I did not get back to you yesterday, the satellite is either too busy with everybody on board using it at the same time or just not getting a good reception. The yarn I got was for socks, I just got two skeins and they were 4.00 each, not too bad for buying something in that part of the world. The food prices are quite expensive and a gallón of gas is 9.00 U.S. but since you would not have not too far to drive so it must last quite a while. At the supermarket we saw, watermelon and kiwis!! Quite exotic for the área. The people were friendly and they have about 10 ships arriving per year that come to visit.
> 
> 
> preston said:
> ...


Our friends in Denmark talk about going to Greenland for music jobs. Enjoy your time in a special place that most of us won't see. Flying over it was fascinating to see what looked like mountains and huge gorges of snow and ice.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

settleg said:


> Since I'm a retired teacher from the district I'm subbing in I kmow a lot of the faculty. That way I kind of pick and choose who I will sub for and am only subbing a couple of days a week; just to supplement our income. Believe me there are some classes I absolutely won't sub in. And you are so right about the low pay; ridiculous. I look at it as helping my former colleagues out for a small compensation.


Sounds really sensible to me to now for whom you are subbing. Must make the job a little easier.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Since we've got the dumpling recipe posted, I thought I'd repost the Canadian Fruit Loaf (no idea why it's Canadian :lol: ) as it tastes very like Clootie Dumpling, but is half the bother!

Canadian Fruit Loaf (more a cake than a loaf)

1 cup water (I just used about 1/2 a mug)
1 cup sultanas
1 cup currants
1 cup castor sugar
1 cup plain flour
1 cup self-raising flour
4oz margarine
1 teaspoon baking soda
1 teaspoon mixed spice
2 eggs

Put everything except eggs and flour into a pan and boil for 5 minutes. Cool, then stir in flour and eggs. Bake in lined 2lb loaf tin for 1hr 15min at 325.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Marianne's oldest son and wife stopped in so she has been busy doing wonderful things. She sounds happy. She said she will try and check in tonight if she isn't too exhausted. Sounds like we will be hearing from her soon. Yesterday was farm markets, grilling steaks and fresh veggies, and today hopefully a German Bakery for lunch.
Love from Marianne.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

darowil said:


> Just finished reading last weeks TP. One advantage of reading so late is that I don't bother to comment so it is much quicker.
> Can't remember if I said that my DD who was in Rumania ended up leaving having to leave and went to London. Her chest simply didn't settle, have had no complaints from her since- but don't think I have asked her. It was cheaper than cancelling her ticket home and getting a new one. Catching up with various people we know over there and has just booked her return ticket to Bucharest so she can get her flight back. She arrives back a week tomorrow.
> LAst time I spoke to her she was going to the para Olympics basketball for the day. Today (Sunday) she was going to Cambridge to see a friend. Then she added she will see if she makes it this time. We tried to go as a family once and she managed to get hit by a car on the way to the tube (about 15 years ago now, minimal injuries)and we never managed to get there. Our other daughter heard her scream as she left the house which shows how far Maryanne managed to get. 7 in the morning and the driver had a high blood alcohol reading, don't think he had made it home yet.


Darowil...You must be glad you have your DD with you after her being hit by a drunk driver those years ago. Glad she made it to London this current trip and is doing well there. Life sure is exotic and exciting for you with you and family going all over.. No wonder you get nervous when she is going places since so much has happened. Life sounds like it will be getting back to normal soon with your return and hers also coming up soon. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> rpuhrmann posted, "I can have tomato sauce, or ketchup. Nothing that hasn't been diluted and pureed. I just found out a couple of days ago about the yellow tomatos being less acidic, so I'll have to try those. Even if the red ones are cooked, it's too much acid. I can't even have tomato paste. lol The Dill doesn't bother me not to have it. It tastes, and smells terrible to me anyway, but I do like tomatos, and strawberries! {sigh}"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It can be so difficult with food sensitivities and allergies or diet requirements with kidney disease and other illnesses. Although many recipes on here will be regular, sometimes you can adapt them yourself or use them for a party/company. As you can see, there are others on here who are glad to look up alternatives for you too. Great group.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

sweetnessprecious said:


> Wish I had been there cause Fresh Pineapple is a treat in Texas.


Wish we had been there to have some of that Texas fresh pineapple. ;-)


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

settleg said:


> Since I'm a retired teacher from the district I'm subbing in I kmow a lot of the faculty. That way I kind of pick and choose who I will sub for and am only subbing a couple of days a week; just to supplement our income. Believe me there are some classes I absolutely won't sub in. And you are so right about the low pay; ridiculous. I look at it as helping my former colleagues out for a small compensation.


That is a nice way to keep up with colleagues and if you love the children, still being around them, plus supplementing the income. :thumbup: Love teachers. DH is a teacher, DS is a teacher and DIL is a teacher, also best friend....but she can't find a job with benefits so alas it is a factory job for now. Benefits and better pay with 2 children in college. I put DH (teacher, performer, composer, arranger, and text book writer.) and DS (psychology at Harvard and music at ESM - expensive!!!) through college!!! I worked so hard. Literally blood, sweat and tears along with migraines, but I did it So even though I am not a teacher, I put two great ones out there. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I think my job was as hard as theirs or harder. DH says I am a teacher as I teach him so much. LOL He says education isn't everything and I have wisdom. How sweet of him. I say he has his feet firmly planted in mid-air. :lol: :lol: :lol: I bring him back down to earth a little bit but do want him still to be able to soar. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I also sub since retiring. I usually sub for my friends because I really don't want to work that much! I did get a call on Friday to do a long term job from Dec. to March. It will be K-6 Art. I think I will do it. The money would really be helpful, and I loved teaching art. I was a classroom teacher for all but 5 years, and that was when I taught art. It was fun! I love teaching, but it was just getting too stressful which was impacting my health. Subbing lets me have my "fix" without the pressure.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

pammie1234 said:


> I also sub since retiring. I usually sub for my friends because I really don't want to work that much! I did get a call on Friday to do a long term job from Dec. to March. It will be K-6 Art. I think I will do it. The money would really be helpful, and I loved teaching art. I was a classroom teacher for all but 5 years, and that was when I taught art. It was fun! I love teaching, but it was just getting too stressful which was impacting my health. Subbing lets me have my "fix" without the pressure.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 
My best friend in Ohio is an art teacher who retired this last year and most of the art in my home is hers!!!! She loved teaching too but needs some time to herself now. She is adjusting presently. Takes some time I'm sure. Subbing may be in her future too. Her DH subs.

Sam, I just found your post about your pizza. Sure sounds like it was worth the money if it was good and I know you had a great time with your friend!!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

I've finished the posts for the day. Not much to add so I will state that when I went to college, Mom bought me a pop corn popper(a real simple one) and I cooked a lot of things in it. One was a favorite of mine. I cooked up a cup of macaroni(dried) then layered cheese, macaroni, tomato soup(with liquid added) parsley flakes, salt an pepper and celery seed. I never measured spices just added. then covered with cheese and baked.at 475 for 20 mins. I still love this cassarole. Marlark marge.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Greenland was a nice experience, quite cold though!


daralene said:


> patocenizo said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry I did not get back to you yesterday, the satellite is either too busy with everybody on board using it at the same time or just not getting a good reception. The yarn I got was for socks, I just got two skeins and they were 4.00 each, not too bad for buying something in that part of the world. The food prices are quite expensive and a gallón of gas is 9.00 U.S. but since you would not have not too far to drive so it must last quite a while. At the supermarket we saw, watermelon and kiwis!! Quite exotic for the área. The people were friendly and they have about 10 ships arriving per year that come to visit.
> ...


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

mjs said:


> jheiens said:
> 
> 
> > preston said:
> ...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

KateB said:


> Since we've got the dumpling recipe posted, I thought I'd repost the Canadian Fruit Loaf (no idea why it's Canadian :lol: ) as it tastes very like Clootie Dumpling, but is half the bother!
> 
> Canadian Fruit Loaf (more a cake than a loaf)
> 
> ...


OOOEEEE, yes!!! *chuckles* as I am Canadian, this suits me just fine, *giggles*. One I am going to make for sure!!!

I need a rest right now. I did one pint of dills, and 6 pints of bread and butter pickles. Now I guess I should raid the fridge to see what to have for my lunch!! haha, it sure is good to hear the "pops" as the jars seal!!!! :-D


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Dori Sage said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> > jheiens said:
> ...


----------



## Joe P (Sep 20, 2011)

To 5mmp I appreciate your recipe of Non-gluten pie dough and I wrote it out on my 3/5 card for the recipe box. I also wrote down the amish bread or yeast recipe and thanks whoever wrote that. You all are so wonderful. I appreciate each one of you. I am doing better today and doing h/c for the family and going to pick up meds and do Mom's h/c this afternoon. I have been reading the paper and doing tp. talk lataaaaaaaaaa joe p.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Since we've got the dumpling recipe posted, I thought I'd repost the Canadian Fruit Loaf (no idea why it's Canadian :lol: ) as it tastes very like Clootie Dumpling, but is half the bother!
> 
> Canadian Fruit Loaf (more a cake than a loaf)
> 
> ...


Fahrenheit! Missed this for copying first time around- in the middle of putting that to rights


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Joe P said:


> To 5mmp I appreciate your recipe of Non-gluten pie dough and I wrote it out on my 3/5 card for the recipe box. I also wrote down the amish bread or yeast recipe and thanks whoever wrote that. You all are so wonderful. I appreciate each one of you. I am doing better today and doing h/c for the family and going to pick up meds and do Mom's h/c this afternoon. I have been reading the paper and doing tp. talk lataaaaaaaaaa joe p.


Hi Joe P, glad to help out! I did post the gluten-free Amish bread recipe for you and others who wish to have it. Did you see the link for two sourdough recipes, also gluten-free? I am inclined to make the second one as I have used Jim Lahey's bread recipes before and they were never-fail-ones for me! How is the chest today? hopefully better.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Anyone remember and/or still have the egg separater that one got from Tupperware? It was given out at the parties quite a loooonnng time ago!! I think I still have mine somewheres. haha, Tupperware is supposed to be guaranteed for life! Mom just got some of her Tupperware replaced after she had them for 35 years as they do eventually wear out! [/quote]

I still have mine, never used it for an egg separator. It holds just the right amount of chocolate chips for little ones. I also still have the shapeO ball that mum had for my brother. I still use the big round canisters that hold 10 pounds of flour/sugar. How about the magnetic measuring spoons, those are on my refrigerator.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

I agree although if you were doing a dozen it might be worth it. yo[/quote]

My point exactly. Thanks for seeing my point, MJS. Ohio Joy


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Anyone remember and/or still have the egg separater that one got from Tupperware? It was given out at the parties quite a loooonnng time ago!! I think I still have mine somewheres. haha, Tupperware is supposed to be guaranteed for life! Mom just got some of her Tupperware replaced after she had them for 35 years as they do eventually wear out!


I still have mine, never used it for an egg separator. It holds just the right amount of chocolate chips for little ones. I also still have the shapeO ball that mum had for my brother. I still use the big round canisters that hold 10 pounds of flour/sugar. How about the magnetic measuring spoons, those are on my refrigerator.[/quote]

haha, hehe, I never had those measuring spoons! Do you have the egg scope used for fetching the boiled eggs out of the water? It is so versatile too!!! haha, and it amuses the kids when you ask them what it is! (hint, it feeds the hungry smiling monsters hiding in the pot cupboard! when you tell them to go find that friendly monster, they now give you some free time as they go exploring. Great for a 3 year old to occupy him/herself with doing!!)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Anyone remember and/or still have the egg separater that one got from Tupperware? It was given out at the parties quite a loooonnng time ago!! I think I still have mine somewheres. haha, Tupperware is supposed to be guaranteed for life! Mom just got some of her Tupperware replaced after she had them for 35 years as they do eventually wear out!


I still have mine, never used it for an egg separator. It holds just the right amount of chocolate chips for little ones. I also still have the shapeO ball that mum had for my brother. I still use the big round canisters that hold 10 pounds of flour/sugar. How about the magnetic measuring spoons, those are on my refrigerator.[/quote]

I have three or four egg separators of various makes and quality- I do use them on the odd occasion when I need to separate the yolk- never had a tupperware one though, not magnetic spoons- but I have three sets of measuring spoons all in use.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

mjs said:


> settleg said:
> 
> 
> > Since I'm a retired teacher from the district I'm subbing in I kmow a lot of the faculty. That way I kind of pick and choose who I will sub for and am only subbing a couple of days a week; just to supplement our income. Believe me there are some classes I absolutely won't sub in. And you are so right about the low pay; ridiculous. I look at it as helping my former colleagues out for a small compensation.
> ...


From my own experience, it really is easiler andmore rewarding to sub for classes and teachers with whom you are familiar.

So been there, done that in several states and schools. Ohio Joy


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Anyone remember and/or still have the egg separater that one got from Tupperware? It was given out at the parties quite a loooonnng time ago!! I think I still have mine somewheres. haha, Tupperware is supposed to be guaranteed for life! Mom just got some of her Tupperware replaced after she had them for 35 years as they do eventually wear out!


I use mine all the time--have two, actually, and have NO idea how long they've been around...years & years.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

daralene said:


> Marianne's oldest son and wife stopped in so she has been busy doing wonderful things. She sounds happy. She said she will try and check in tonight if she isn't too exhausted. Sounds like we will be hearing from her soon. Yesterday was farm markets, grilling steaks and fresh veggies, and today hopefully a German Bakery for lunch.
> Love from Marianne.


thank you for posting this update about Marianne. I missed a good part of last weeks TP and the fact that her mom was hospitalized and when I read she was home was concerned about not just her mom but her also. Sending her tons of prayers and good thoughts.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone remember and/or still have the egg separater that one got from Tupperware? It was given out at the parties quite a loooonnng time ago!! I think I still have mine somewheres. haha, Tupperware is supposed to be guaranteed for life! Mom just got some of her Tupperware replaced after she had them for 35 years as they do eventually wear out!
> ...


haha, hehe, I never had those measuring spoons! Do you have the egg scope used for fetching the boiled eggs out of the water? It is so versatile too!!! haha, and it amuses the kids when you ask them what it is! (hint, it feeds the hungry smiling monsters hiding in the pot cupboard! when you tell them to go find that friendly monster, they now give you some free time as they go exploring. Great for a 3 year old to occupy him/herself with doing!!)[/quote]

My daughter has the egg scope, I always just used a spoon. I'll have to tell her to use the monster in the cupboard.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Hi Sam - Thanks for hosting - any start time that's good for you on a given Friday is good for me!! We always need to finish up the prior weeks post and that's when I catch your link.....Pizza sounds good - I will be glad when DH gets his tummy issues figured out and I can make something besides baked chicken...
I make a pineapple casserole very similar to your dish - it is a wonderful side dish to ham or turkey around the holidays! The stuffed mushrooms sound wonderful - something that I haven't made in years- so I will copy paste that into my TP Recipe file and give it a try. DH is calling for me - I'll be back.....



preston said:


> Thanks for allowing me to start this tea party an hour early. I will report on the pizza when I get home.
> 
> We are to get rain tonight  think it will be that much muggier  you know the mugginess that makes your sheets feel damp and sticky cold  it has been that way most of the week  this is different from being humid  heavier. We can use the rain so I will not complain.
> 
> ...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone remember and/or still have the egg separater that one got from Tupperware? It was given out at the parties quite a loooonnng time ago!! I think I still have mine somewheres. haha, Tupperware is supposed to be guaranteed for life! Mom just got some of her Tupperware replaced after she had them for 35 years as they do eventually wear out!
> ...


I have three or four egg separators of various makes and quality- I do use them on the odd occasion when I need to separate the yolk- never had a tupperware one though, not magnetic spoons- but I have three sets of measuring spoons all in use.[/quote]

I have a couple sets of the measuring cups, still in use daily. I used to sell tupperware, it was the best way to support my passion for it.  All of the older children have many tupperware pieces as well.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You are so right about it giving you "a fix" without the stress. I began as an art ed major but eventually switched to middle grades certified in science, language arts, social studies, and math along with gifted certification. LOVED teacing but times have so changed; too much teaching to tests which to me destroyed the love of learning I was able to impart to my students. I did a long term science job last year for a young teacher I had mentored which was wonderful. I already have scheduled several days for the media specialist (librarian) in October. A very dear friend of mine teaching LA and Science is having serious family issues with her mom recently diagnosd with lung cancer and I'm on call at a moments notice for her. Also since this is her first year teaching science I've been pulling some labs together for her to ease her lesson planning.



pammie1234 said:


> I also sub since retiring. I usually sub for my friends because I really don't want to work that much! I did get a call on Friday to do a long term job from Dec. to March. It will be K-6 Art. I think I will do it. The money would really be helpful, and I loved teaching art. I was a classroom teacher for all but 5 years, and that was when I taught art. It was fun! I love teaching, but it was just getting too stressful which was impacting my health. Subbing lets me have my "fix" without the pressure.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you for contributing good teachers to the profession and DO consider yourself a teacher! You obviously instilled the importance of education and the profession to your family!



daralene said:


> settleg said:
> 
> 
> > Since I'm a retired teacher from the district I'm subbing in I kmow a lot of the faculty. That way I kind of pick and choose who I will sub for and am only subbing a couple of days a week; just to supplement our income. Believe me there are some classes I absolutely won't sub in. And you are so right about the low pay; ridiculous. I look at it as helping my former colleagues out for a small compensation.
> ...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > NanaCaren said:
> ...


My daughter has the egg scope, I always just used a spoon. I'll have to tell her to use the monster in the cupboard.[/quote]

haha, she has to tell the kids when they have removed all the pots and pans (monster furniture) they have to put them back and that it is ok if the furniture is arranged a bit differently too!!! :lol: Great source of amusing play time for the lil ones!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

My kids loved the tupperware cupboard when they were small - I always had to wash anything I used out of there before I used it - you never knew where it had been or what had been in it!! If I was only a Gma I would fill up another low cupboard just for my GC's!!! In the mean time keep the GC stories and pictures coming....you lucky peeps!! Sandi/AZ


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

welcome to the tea party melyn - we are so glad you stopped by and looking forward to your next visit.

sam



melyn said:


> Good morning everyone and a beautifull morning it is here on the UK south coast. I am keeping up with u all tis week and enjoying the posts very much. Its very quiet and peacefull here today we have had builders in for 3 weeks now doing a downstairs loo and wetroom on the side of the house. When they knocked the door through in the hallway the dust was horrendous but its almost finished now and looks good. They will be back Monday morning and hopefully finished by Tuesday then we get our house back to ourselves. Think we have got set in our ways and used to just the 2 of us since all the kids have grown and left lol, we love it when they visit and bring their kids, we love it when the grandkids sleep over but its really good when they go home again too lol


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Lots of yummy recipes and from the sounds of things most everyone is moving in the right direction!! High Five for all the teachers, subs, tutors, TA's out there now that school is back in session - You have the most important job (for pay) that there is. Weather here in Arizona is still humid and we had a nice T-storm on Friday evening. 30% chance for the next few afternoons - so I think I'll just wait on the lawn mowing for a few days. I'm off to go through my email and see what's what.....be back soon - Sandi/AZ


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

thanks 5mmdpns and kateb - sometime i am going to be brave enough to try one of these.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> We have been discussing Clootie Dumplings at last week's Tea Party and I was really taken by KateB's recipe so I am posting it here! It is really not too early to start planning those Christmas baking ideas! A clootie is the name for the cloth used in this Scottish recipe and dumpling is another name for pudding. There are recipes for this that call for suet rather than the butter, but Kate has found one that uses butter (the suet is kind of hard to find in some places). A custard or a hard sauce can be used to top it off!
> 
> Clootie Dumpling
> 200 g chilled butter, diced
> ...


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

sweetnessprecious - we thank you for the compliment - we enjoy having you join us also - looking froward to your next visit.

sam



sweetnessprecious said:


> Preston, you are a darling to keep us up on the "goings on" of KP. I hope everyone has a wonderful Sunday of rest. I am usually reading the unread post but I would rather be here every time I log on. Again Hello from Texas.


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

northhampton - so glad you stopped by for a cuppa - we hope you had a good time and will come back real soon and join in the conversation.

sam



northampton said:


> wish you had put the pineapple receipy up 2 weeks ago i had 4 boxes of pineapples 12 in a box made pineapple and apple jam pineapple upside down cake and juiced some, gave the rest away got fed up with pineapples weather here is sunny has been for the last week must be our summer now it is becoming fall.
> Suzanne UK


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I was checking my email today and got this cake recipe from the Food Network. It sounded so good I thought I would share.


Hummingbird Cake
Courtesy of Food Network Magazine
Prep Time:
50 min
Inactive Prep Time:
20 min
Cook Time:
55 min
Level:
Easy
Serves:
10 to 12 servings
&#65532;
Ingredients
Unsalted butter, for greasing
2 3/4 cups all-purpose flour, plus more for dusting
1 cup pecan pieces
3 ripe bananas, chopped
1/2 cup finely chopped fresh pineapple
1 teaspoon ground cinnamon
1/2 teaspoon freshly grated nutmeg
1/2 teaspoon ground ginger
1 1/4 teaspoons baking soda
1/2 teaspoon salt
3 large eggs, at room temperature
1 3/4 cups granulated sugar
1 cup vegetable oil
For the Frosting:
2 packages cream cheese (8 ounces each), at room temperature
12 tablespoons unsalted butter, cubed, at room temperature
2 cups confectioners' sugar
1 tablespoon finely grated lemon zest
1 teaspoon vanilla extract
Directions
Make the cake: Preheat the oven to 350 degrees F. Butter two 8-inch round cake pans and line with parchment paper. Butter the parchment and dust with flour.

Spread the pecans on a baking sheet and bake until fragrant and toasted, about 8 minutes. Let cool slightly, then roughly chop. Toss with the bananas, pineapple and 1/2 cup flour in a small bowl.

Whisk the remaining 2 1/4 cups flour, the cinnamon, nutmeg, ginger, baking soda and salt in a bowl. Beat the eggs and granulated sugar in a separate bowl with a mixer on high speed until thick and light, 5 minutes. Gradually beat in the vegetable oil.

Sprinkle the flour mixture over the egg mixture, then gently fold to make a thick batter. Fold in the pecan-fruit mixture, then transfer the batter to the prepared pans. Bake until the cakes are firm and a toothpick inserted into the middle comes out clean, 50 to 55 minutes. Cool in the pans on a rack, 25 minutes, then invert the cakes onto the rack to cool completely.

Make the frosting: Beat the cream cheese in a large bowl with a mixer until fluffy, then gradually beat in the butter until combined. Sift the confectioners' sugar over the cream cheese mixture and beat until smooth. Add the lemon zest and vanilla and beat until light and fluffy.

Place one cake layer on a serving plate. Spread about half of the frosting on top, then cover with the other cake layer. Spread the remaining frosting over the top and sides of the cake.


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

hey knitting mermaid - how do you keep your yarn dry - was that corny or what. lol

so glad you stopped by - come visit us again real soon and join in the conversation.

i love fall - i really do - although this fall i'm not sure we will have the vibrant colors we usually have - what with the drought and all - i just don't like the cooler weather - i so love hot weather.

sam



Knitting mermaid said:


> Just catching up this am with you guys. I went with a good friend yesterday to a workshop called "the four keys to transforming your life" by Suzanne giesmann. Lots to think about. All good. Just took my crazy rescued yellow lab for a long walk. She got to frolic with a poodle, escape from her harness and swim in a pond, have a bath and then chase a ball outside to dry off. She and I are now both horizontal. Lol. We will be watching the packer game at a daughters house this afternoon. I'm currently working on another moebious cowl. Need to practice what I learned about meditating this week. We did have some ice rain this past week and is is cool and not humid today. Blessed fall!


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

I haven't been able to get on lately but I'm going to read the posts several pages at a time. Sam I'm glad college is good and broken fingers are healing!! I hope all is well with all of you. We just found out my brother in law had a seizure yesterday and is in the Hospital. His blood count is very low, that's all we know for now. Keep him in your thoughts and prayers, he's only 34! I'll continue to read on to see how you all are and hopefully post again. You'll be in my prayers.


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

does it ever get warm there patocnizo? it would be a great place to visit - i would like to go to iceland too.

sam



patocenizo said:


> Greenland was a nice experience, quite cold though!
> 
> 
> daralene said:
> ...


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

how often does one need to separate a dozen eggs?

sam



jheiens said:


> I agree although if you were doing a dozen it might be worth it. yo


My point exactly. Thanks for seeing my point, MJS. Ohio Joy[/quote]


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

nittergma said:


> I haven't been able to get on lately but I'm going to read the posts several pages at a time. Sam I'm glad college is good and broken fingers are healing!! I hope all is well with all of you. We just found out my brother in law had a seizure yesterday and is in the Hospital. His blood count is very low, that's all we know for now. Keep him in your thoughts and prayers, he's only 34! I'll continue to read on to see how you all are and hopefully post again. You'll be in my prayers.


Your brother in law will be in our thoughts and prayers!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

preston said:


> how often does one need to separate a dozen eggs?
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


[/quote]

a large Pavlova, or a huge batch of meringues is my usual reason, the yolks go into the Christmas Icecream.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Thank you so much he's a great guy!!


myfanwy said:


> nittergma said:
> 
> 
> > I haven't been able to get on lately but I'm going to read the posts several pages at a time. Sam I'm glad college is good and broken fingers are healing!! I hope all is well with all of you. We just found out my brother in law had a seizure yesterday and is in the Hospital. His blood count is very low, that's all we know for now. Keep him in your thoughts and prayers, he's only 34! I'll continue to read on to see how you all are and hopefully post again. You'll be in my prayers.
> ...


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

darowil said:


> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> > another week-end and another tp I hope you all are well. I have had a little set back and have rested most of the day doing just 6 loads of laundry, folding and putting away. That is all I can do and of course cooking chops and veggies for dinner.
> ...


Joe, Give yourself a break. That's a lot of work 6 loads of laundry and dinner. You work all the time of course it's going to catch up with you. Take it easy. Even God had a day of rest.


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

that does sound good pammie - just copied and pasted in the todo file.

sam



pammie1234 said:


> I was checking my email today and got this cake recipe from the Food Network. It sounded so good I thought I would share.
> 
> Hummingbird Cake
> Courtesy of Food Network Magazine
> ...


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

sending your brother in law bushels of positive healing energy.

sam



nittergma said:


> I haven't been able to get on lately but I'm going to read the posts several pages at a time. Sam I'm glad college is good and broken fingers are healing!! I hope all is well with all of you. We just found out my brother in law had a seizure yesterday and is in the Hospital. His blood count is very low, that's all we know for now. Keep him in your thoughts and prayers, he's only 34! I'll continue to read on to see how you all are and hopefully post again. You'll be in my prayers.


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> nittergma said:
> 
> 
> > I haven't been able to get on lately but I'm going to read the posts several pages at a time. Sam I'm glad college is good and broken fingers are healing!! I hope all is well with all of you. We just found out my brother in law had a seizure yesterday and is in the Hospital. His blood count is very low, that's all we know for now. Keep him in your thoughts and prayers, he's only 34! I'll continue to read on to see how you all are and hopefully post again. You'll be in my prayers.
> ...


I'm also sorry about your brother. He will be in my prayers.


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

preston said:


> how often does one need to separate a dozen eggs?
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


[/quote]

Very carefully....Hee hee


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I was checking my email today and got this cake recipe from the Food Network. It sounded so good I thought I would share.
> 
> Hummingbird Cake
> 
> This sounds good, will have to make it for the teens. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

I found recipe for:

Easy Peanut Butter Fudge

2 cups Sugar
1/2 Cup Milk
1 cup Peanut Butter, smooth or crunchy

Boil sugar and milk in saucepan for 3 minutes. Remove from heat and add peanut butter. Beat until stiff. Pour into buttered dish. Cool and cut into squares.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

My husbands aunts used to make this cake. It is beyond delicious.



preston said:


> that does sound good pammie - just copied and pasted in the todo file.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## Cindycz (Apr 11, 2011)

Thank you for this recipe! I was looking at a picnic table full of tomatoes....and a pantry shelf with lots of Chili Sauce left from last year....I omitted the jalapeno and banana peppers and added a few more green peppers...got 10 pints with a little left over for our dinner of frozen burritos! Now I am paying with numb feet and back of thigh pain, but it was worth it!


gottastch said:


> Okay, salsa it is! This is what I came up with...you can add/delete to your taste:
> 
> 36 medium tomatoes, peeled and quartered
> 4 medium green peppers, seeded and chopped
> ...


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

This does sound yummy with fruit, sweet spices and that wonderful cream cheese frosting. Don't get the connection with a hummingbird but nice name for a cake. This summer I was forced to remove my bird feeder from my balcony, new rules, so I just had hanging pots with flowers and what a surprise, I now have hummingbirds hoovering over my one pot of tiny blue flowers--don't remember the name but they love it--so I still have birds on my balcony.



pammie1234 said:


> I was checking my email today and got this cake recipe from the Food Network. It sounded so good I thought I would share.
> 
> Hummingbird Cake
> Courtesy of Food Network Magazine
> ...


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

that sounds like something i could do - i have never been too successful making chocolate fudge.

sam



Strawberry4u said:


> I found recipe for:
> 
> Easy Peanut Butter Fudge
> 
> ...


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

cindy - thanks for stopping by - we hope you had a good time - we will be looking forward to you joining in the conversation real soon.

sam



Cindycz said:


> Thank you for this recipe! I was looking at a picnic table full of tomatoes....and a pantry shelf with lots of Chili Sauce left from last year....I omitted the jalapeno and banana peppers and added a few more green peppers...got 10 pints with a little left over for our dinner of frozen burritos! Now I am paying with numb feet and back of thigh pain, but it was worth it!
> 
> 
> gottastch said:
> ...


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

I have an egg separator that I use all the time though it's not Tupperware. I still have the three different size Tupperware bowls that I got when we got married-over 50 years ago. The covers are warped from the dishwasher but I can still get them on though it is quite a show and the kids all laugh at me when I struggle with it. Every Christmas I say i'll get a new set but----

Wisconsin Joy


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> I have an egg separator that I use all the time though it's not Tupperware. I still have the three different size Tupperware bowls that I got when we got married-over 50 years ago. The covers are warped from the dishwasher but I can still get them on though it is quite a show and the kids all laugh at me when I struggle with it. Every Christmas I say i'll get a new set but----
> 
> Wisconsin Joy


No need for a new set when the old ones still works. I have a few bowls with lids that have Tupper Seal on them. I got them from my grandmother.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> I have an egg separator that I use all the time though it's not Tupperware. I still have the three different size Tupperware bowls that I got when we got married-over 50 years ago. The covers are warped from the dishwasher but I can still get them on though it is quite a show and the kids all laugh at me when I struggle with it. Every Christmas I say i'll get a new set but----
> 
> Wisconsin Joy


I've never used an egg separator. Just crack the egg on a bowl edge, let the whites fall into one bowl retaining the yolk in one of the half shells and plop into another bowl--how simple is that? I think the video using an empty soda bottle reflects a restaurant situation where lots of cookin' is going on. The idea was clever. Many of us like our gadgets and have drawers full. Usually I prefer a nice set of knives and my hands for most everything else. A pencil with a popped eraser makes a great cherry pitter plus you can always find a pencil. And a good strong wooden spoon works as well as a Kitchen Aid mixer with a little work out included but that is usually for bread where I like to have hands on. That said I do have a Kitchen Aid mixer, a Cuisinart, and all the other stuff everyone has--I'm just too lazy to have to wash it after using and my cupboards are tiny so I would need to empty out half a cupboard to get to that one thing that I can do without;-)


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Wow! What great recipes this week! I have finally caught up with both weeks (took over 3 hours to do). It is now 2:15 pm Sunday and I think I will go take a short nap. I decided since I have to take time off for doctor appointments tomorrow I thought why not take the rest of the day and got to the Puyallup Fair so that is what I will do tomorrow. Hopefully I can get a couple more splints for my thumb so I can switch back and forth when my thumb hurts or starts to swell. I will check in after my nap take care everyone!


----------



## Needleme (Sep 27, 2011)

Strawberry4u said:


> I found recipe for:
> 
> Easy Peanut Butter Fudge
> 
> ...


Ooh, that's a keeper for sure! Yum!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> This does sound yummy with fruit, sweet spices and that wonderful cream cheese frosting. Don't get the connection with a hummingbird but nice name for a cake. This summer I was forced to remove my bird feeder from my balcony, new rules, so I just had hanging pots with flowers and what a surprise, I now have hummingbirds hoovering over my one pot of tiny blue flowers--don't remember the name but they love it--so I still have birds on my balcony.
> 
> Ask4j - I really don't mean this as a criticism (and yes, I had to look that up! ) of your spelling, but I really laughed at the picture I had of the hummingbirds 'hoovering'!! :lol:


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> I have an egg separator that I use all the time though it's not Tupperware. I still have the three different size Tupperware bowls that I got when we got married-over 50 years ago. The covers are warped from the dishwasher but I can still get them on though it is quite a show and the kids all laugh at me when I struggle with it. Every Christmas I say i'll get a new set but----
> 
> Wisconsin Joy


Look up your Tupperware dealer and let him/her know that over time the lids have become misshapen!! You should be able to get new bowls and lids! No more in the dishwasher with Tupperware!!!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

KateB said:


> Ask4j said:
> 
> 
> > This does sound yummy with fruit, sweet spices and that wonderful cream cheese frosting. Don't get the connection with a hummingbird but nice name for a cake. This summer I was forced to remove my bird feeder from my balcony, new rules, so I just had hanging pots with flowers and what a surprise, I now have hummingbirds hoovering over my one pot of tiny blue flowers--don't remember the name but they love it--so I still have birds on my balcony.
> ...


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

isn't that what hummingbirds do vacuum the nectar from flowers?



KateB said:


> Ask4j said:
> 
> 
> > This does sound yummy with fruit, sweet spices and that wonderful cream cheese frosting. Don't get the connection with a hummingbird but nice name for a cake. This summer I was forced to remove my bird feeder from my balcony, new rules, so I just had hanging pots with flowers and what a surprise, I now have hummingbirds hoovering over my one pot of tiny blue flowers--don't remember the name but they love it--so I still have birds on my balcony.
> ...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> isn't that what hummingbirds do vacuum the nectar from flowers?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone remember and/or still have the egg separater that one got from Tupperware? It was given out at the parties quite a loooonnng time ago!! I think I still have mine somewheres. haha, Tupperware is supposed to be guaranteed for life! Mom just got some of her Tupperware replaced after she had them for 35 years as they do eventually wear out!
> ...


haha, hehe, I never had those measuring spoons! Do you have the egg scope used for fetching the boiled eggs out of the water? It is so versatile too!!! haha, and it amuses the kids when you ask them what it is! (hint, it feeds the hungry smiling monsters hiding in the pot cupboard! when you tell them to go find that friendly monster, they now give you some free time as they go exploring. Great for a 3 year old to occupy him/herself with doing!!)[/quote]

I have the ultra-simple citrus peeler I got at a Tupperware party more than 35 years ago and still use it. I get very upset every so often when it sinks to the back or bottom of the drawer and I think I've lost it!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> > how often does one need to separate a dozen eggs?
> ...


a large Pavlova, or a huge batch of meringues is my usual reason, the yolks go into the Christmas Icecream.[/quote]

Before angel food cake mixes, I beat 13 egg whites for my grandmother by hand with a flat, long-handled utensil which had curled wire criss-crossing across the ''bowl'' of the thing. It took a while, trust me. I beat them in/on a large meat platter. My, I hadn't thought of that in years. Ohio Joy


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

bellestarr12 said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > NanaCaren said:
> ...


I have the ultra-simple citrus peeler I got at a Tupperware party more than 35 years ago and still use it. I get very upset every so often when it sinks to the back or bottom of the drawer and I think I've lost it![/quote]

yah, I have several of them!!!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> purl2diva said:
> 
> 
> > I have an egg separator that I use all the time though it's not Tupperware. I still have the three different size Tupperware bowls that I got when we got married-over 50 years ago. The covers are warped from the dishwasher but I can still get them on though it is quite a show and the kids all laugh at me when I struggle with it. Every Christmas I say i'll get a new set but----
> ...


But the little egg separator spoons are eggcellent for those who need to separate the eggs and are rather limited in their hand uses!! (Think a cast on an arm might be a lil problem to separate eggs or someone whose arm/hand is disabled in some way).


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

nittergma said:


> I haven't been able to get on lately but I'm going to read the posts several pages at a time. Sam I'm glad college is good and broken fingers are healing!! I hope all is well with all of you. We just found out my brother in law had a seizure yesterday and is in the Hospital. His blood count is very low, that's all we know for now. Keep him in your thoughts and prayers, he's only 34! I'll continue to read on to see how you all are and hopefully post again. You'll be in my prayers.


Hope it is something simple. SIL had this and it was hypoglycemia. Every case is different, but at least that was treatable. Thoughts and prayers coming his way.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

preston said:


> does it ever get warm there patocnizo? it would be a great place to visit - i would like to go to iceland too.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


An Austrian lady I know vacationed in Iceland and had some fabulous photos. She especially loved getting in the hot springs.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Ask4j said:
> 
> 
> > isn't that what hummingbirds do vacuum the nectar from flowers?
> ...


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Ouch! Hope that doesn't affect their knitting enjoyment! Really it takes more movement using an egg separator than if you just use the shells. You have one hand holding the separator and one hand to crack and open the egg which requires some talent.



5mmdpns said:


> Ask4j said:
> 
> 
> > purl2diva said:
> ...


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Cindycz said:


> Thank you for this recipe! I was looking at a picnic table full of tomatoes....and a pantry shelf with lots of Chili Sauce left from last year....I omitted the jalapeno and banana peppers and added a few more green peppers...got 10 pints with a little left over for our dinner of frozen burritos! Now I am paying with numb feet and back of thigh pain, but it was worth it!
> 
> 
> gottastch said:
> ...


Thank you Cindycz! We like it and eat it on just about everything. I like how you can adjust the heat, to your own taste. DS likes it really zippy so he has to add his own extra hot sauce. I like my salsa to be in the mild to medium range...not hot enough to burn anything but I do like a little spice. Glad you had good luck with this recipe!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

No not really necessary- I use a cup or small bowl, for the separator, don't need to hold it- but find it far better than the shell when I have a lot to separate!



Ask4j said:


> Ouch! Hope that doesn't affect their knitting enjoyment! Really it takes more movement using an egg separator than if you just use the shells. You have one hand holding the separator and one hand to crack and open the egg which requires some talent.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Thanks, Sam. Did find the recipe. It looks really yummy! Can't wait to try it. I love things with Chex cereals and cashews in them.
Appreciate helping me catch up.
Carol (IL)


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks for your prayers and thoughts! Last I heard he hasn't had another seizure they're running tests.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> Thanks, Sam. Did find the recipe. It looks really yummy! Can't wait to try it. I love things with Chex cereals and cashews in them.
> Appreciate helping me catch up.
> Carol (IL)


I did send you a PM with the recipe!! its all good stuff!!!  I will use peanuts instead of the cashews -- allergies!!!


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

This does look like a wonderful recipe--yesterday I got a mix of hot peppers (not the really hot like habaneros) and tomatoes at our farmer's market. Few questions: Why do you use white vinegar instead of apple cider or rice vinegar? and is it the distilled kind? does it have a special affect? there's a lot of controversy about white distilled not being a food vinegar, which I don't think is entirely true. I have been using more rice vinegar because it is so mellow and doesn't add any flavor of it's own. and then I remember something while growing up that cider vinegar when used in pickling can cloud the juice or the other way around--don't remember. or is the kind of vinegar not really important? Need your expert opinions please.



gottastch said:


> Cindycz said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you for this recipe! I was looking at a picnic table full of tomatoes....and a pantry shelf with lots of Chili Sauce left from last year....I omitted the jalapeno and banana peppers and added a few more green peppers...got 10 pints with a little left over for our dinner of frozen burritos! Now I am paying with numb feet and back of thigh pain, but it was worth it!
> ...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> This does look like a wonderful recipe--yesterday I got a mix of hot peppers (not the really hot like habaneros) and tomatoes at our farmer's market. Few questions: Why do you use white vinegar instead of apple cider or rice vinegar? and is it the distilled kind? does it have a special affect? there's a lot of controversy about white distilled not being a food vinegar, which I don't think is entirely true. I have been using more rice vinegar because it is so mellow and doesn't add any flavor of it's own. and then I remember something while growing up that cider vinegar when used in pickling can cloud the juice or the other way around--don't remember. or is the kind of vinegar not really important? Need your expert opinions please.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I always go for the white vinegar (does not matter in the least if it is distilled or not). The other vinegars are colored (natural) and that is what leads to the pickles being discolored. As well, when making pickles, you should always use the pickling salt as it is pure salt without any iodine added to it. Iodine will also turn the pickles an off color.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I was checking my email today and got this cake recipe from the Food Network. It sounded so good I thought I would share.
> 
> Hummingbird Cake
> Courtesy of Food Network Magazine
> ...


I think this is the one that is Oprah's favorite. She talked about it on a program years ago and then posted it.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

preston said:


> how often does one need to separate a dozen eggs?
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


[/quote]

Only if you want to make angel cake and have not saved up your whites.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> Sam, hope you enjoy catching up with your friends over the pizza. We've had a beautiful week, getting the weather we shuld have had in July - highs about 25-30C (80-90F) but cooling off nicely at night.
> 
> It will be a busy weekend, our local Fall Fair and Exhibition started today and will continue til Sun. The Fair has been running for more than 140 years and includes livestock, fruits, vegetables, baking, preserves, arts and crafts, and of course needlework. There is also a small midway with rides and attractions. Have to work today and tomorrow but will be volunteering in the needlework section on Sun. and am looking forward to seeing all the wonderful entries. Several regional guilds participated in a "Sheep to Shawl" competion today and I was sorry to have missed it.
> 
> Hope everyone has improved health and family concerns are closer to getting resolved. Have a great weekend.


Hope everyone has had a good weekend. I'm back home from volunteering at the Fair. Today is cloudy and cooler with just a few raindrops, so it isn't as nice for those on the midway rides, but much more comfortable for the horse shows and livestock. There were a lot of beautiful exhibits in all the needlework and quilting classes. I took a few photos and will try to post them after getting them off the camera.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm definitely going to try your salsa recipe I have tomatoes coming out of my ears!! Just what I was looking for! thanks for sharing


----------



## Joe P (Sep 20, 2011)

You are the sweetest thing ever. I appreciate your attention to all that I ask and I can't thank you enough. I saw the others but I did not write them on the cards, I am not one to 
"bookmark" I don't even know how to do it and when someone explains it I think it is Greek to me (You know the line from Julius Caeser". He he. Was that Cicero's line? I taught it so many years in the 9th grade I forgot. God, what a memory I have, it is scarry.

Well, dear my chesk pressure is very slight and I am resting and doing little for two days. I have had this all my life since birth. Doctors have diagnosed it and it as a thrill in the heart with a hole I have had since birth and I have grown out of it but work and continue on and beat many other healthy people out in the past. Now I just get by. I have always been a work a holic and love work and that is my salvation. Thank God. I need to look back at the other recipes but I am too tired right now and I want to watch 60 minutes. take care, kids. joe p.


5mmdpns said:


> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> > To 5mmp I appreciate your recipe of Non-gluten pie dough and I wrote it out on my 3/5 card for the recipe box. I also wrote down the amish bread or yeast recipe and thanks whoever wrote that. You all are so wonderful. I appreciate each one of you. I am doing better today and doing h/c for the family and going to pick up meds and do Mom's h/c this afternoon. I have been reading the paper and doing tp. talk lataaaaaaaaaa joe p.
> ...


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Reading the posts about teachers reminded me of some of the teachers that had a big impact on my life; too bad that sometimes we don't realize it until years later and don't have the opportunity to thank them.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Nittergma, will keep your BIL in my prayers


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

daralene said:


> nittergma said:
> 
> 
> > I haven't been able to get on lately but I'm going to read the posts several pages at a time. Sam I'm glad college is good and broken fingers are healing!! I hope all is well with all of you. We just found out my brother in law had a seizure yesterday and is in the Hospital. His blood count is very low, that's all we know for now. Keep him in your thoughts and prayers, he's only 34! I'll continue to read on to see how you all are and hopefully post again. You'll be in my prayers.
> ...


From what I've seen I believe hypoglycemia is much more common than thought. And there probably are still doctors who think it doesn't exist, as one told me after I was diagnosed. But it's not generally life-threatening so I suppose it's understandable that there does not seem to be much research. Stress and aspirin rather than food were what did me in.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> west coast kitty said:
> 
> 
> > Sam, hope you enjoy catching up with your friends over the pizza. We've had a beautiful week, getting the weather we shuld have had in July - highs about 25-30C (80-90F) but cooling off nicely at night.
> ...


Looking forward to those photos!

I went to the LYS today. Yes there is one open at noon for a few hours. Got the yarn and needles I need for a course I am taking at the Hemlock, NY Fiber Fair. It is a great Fair and people come from all over. I have never taken a course there so I am really looking forward to it. I got 1 skein of Noro Silk Garden Lite and one skein of black yarn. It will be learning to knit with one skein in each hand and the project is a Colorwork Bag. You can see the teacher's bag at:
http://www.ravelry.com/projects/natyan/dots-and-stripes-purse
The rug hooking is this type:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Latch-hook
Now I will buy the supplies for the rug hooking course on Sunday. I'm pretty excited and hope this gets me going again with my knitting, etc., now that so many trips are over. Just found out I have 2 more sets of company coming!! One down, two to go.


----------



## Cindycz (Apr 11, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> This does look like a wonderful recipe--yesterday I got a mix of hot peppers (not the really hot like habaneros) and tomatoes at our farmer's market. Few questions: Why do you use white vinegar instead of apple cider or rice vinegar? and is it the distilled kind? does it have a special affect? there's a lot of controversy about white distilled not being a food vinegar, which I don't think is entirely true. I have been using more rice vinegar because it is so mellow and doesn't add any flavor of it's own. and then I remember something while growing up that cider vinegar when used in pickling can cloud the juice or the other way around--don't remember. or is the kind of vinegar not really important? Need your expert opinions please.
> 
> I am not an expert, but the vinegar's percentage of acidity is what is important when water bath canning, otherwise, you should be pressure canning to prevent botulism


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Joe P said:


> You are the sweetest thing ever. I appreciate your attention to all that I ask and I can't thank you enough. I saw the others but I did not write them on the cards, I am not one to
> "bookmark" I don't even know how to do it and when someone explains it I think it is Greek to me (You know the line from Julius Caeser". He he. Was that Cicero's line? I taught it so many years in the 9th grade I forgot. God, what a memory I have, it is scarry.
> 
> Well, dear my chesk pressure is very slight and I am resting and doing little for two days. I have had this all my life since birth. Doctors have diagnosed it and it as a thrill in the heart with a hole I have had since birth and I have grown out of it but work and continue on and beat many other healthy people out in the past. Now I just get by. I have always been a work a holic and love work and that is my salvation. Thank God. I need to look back at the other recipes but I am too tired right now and I want to watch 60 minutes. take care, kids. joe p.
> ...


hey Joe P, guess you did survive all these years by taking it easy when you needed to!! I have a niece was born with a hole in her heart too. It healed on its own in its own time. Now she is very suceptable to feelings of being tired too. She does get bursts of energy and uses that energy!!! I get PVCs (premature ventricular contractions) and that is quite uncomfortable and painful. It does go away with a bit of bed rest and very restrained activity. Guess we all need our tickers to keep on ticking!!
haha, Julius Ceasar is still Greek to me, now the Ceasar Salad is another thing all together!!! *chuckles* 
Here is a bit about that phrase:
_It was used in 1616 in Shakespeare's play Julius Caesar, as spoken by Servilius Casca to Cassius after a festival in which Caesar was offered a crown:

CASSIUS: Did Cicero say any thing?
CASCA: Ay, he spoke Greek.
CASSIUS: To what effect?
CASCA: Nay, an I tell you that, I'll ne'er look you i' the face again: but those that understood him smiled at one another and shook their heads; but, *for mine own part, it was Greek to me.* I could tell you more news too: Marullus and Flavius, for pulling scarfs off Caesar's images, are put to silence. Fare you well. There was more foolery yet, if I could remember it.

(William Shakespeare, The Tragedy of Julius Caesar (1599)) _


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> > You are the sweetest thing ever. I appreciate your attention to all that I ask and I can't thank you enough. I saw the others but I did not write them on the cards, I am not one to
> ...


Joe and 5mmdpns...Want you both healthy and happy. So sorry to hear it is your heart Joe. I was afraid of that but it does sound like you know how to take care of yourself and we want you around for a long, long time. 5mmdpns, same for you dear. Enjoy both of you and sending loads of wishes for time without pain and for lots of energy!!!! It's no fun having heart problems, pain or lack of energy. I know heart problems are the most serious......love and hugs to both of you and all our TP friends with heart problems.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Thanks Daralene! With a bit of trials and errors, for the most part I have been not too too bad for a few years now. Just got to watch when I get over tired and do too many activities that cause physical stresses. I need to also monitor what I eat for this and also for the other illnesses I have. haha, need a diary to keep things straight -- note to self: start writing things down! haha, now I have to find the paper and a pen!!! It is easier for me to just let my dog remember these things for me!


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Thanks Daralene! With a bit of trials and errors, for the most part I have been not too too bad for a few years now. Just got to watch when I get over tired and do too many activities that cause physical stresses. I need to also monitor what I eat for this and also for the other illnesses I have. haha, need a diary to keep things straight -- note to self: start writing things down! haha, now I have to find the paper and a pen!!! It is easier for me to just let my dog remember these things for me!


Yes, it must be so difficult with so many things to remember. Don't have a dog to help me. Will have to borrow my son's dog. He is such a sweetheart!!! Not sure how good he is at remembering, but if it's food, he will find it. LOL


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

daralene said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Daralene! With a bit of trials and errors, for the most part I have been not too too bad for a few years now. Just got to watch when I get over tired and do too many activities that cause physical stresses. I need to also monitor what I eat for this and also for the other illnesses I have. haha, need a diary to keep things straight -- note to self: start writing things down! haha, now I have to find the paper and a pen!!! It is easier for me to just let my dog remember these things for me!
> ...


Daralene, I KNOW my dog remembers everything I tell her!! At times she has difficulties trying to get me to read her mind though but she does try to answer me everytime in her schnauzer language. (hmmmm, note to self: look into getting a schnauzer language translator!)


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

haha, I am watching the Canadian Country Music Awards and Johnny Reid just won the award he has coveted and desired the most -> The Fans' Choice Award!! Way to go Johnny! :thumbup:


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks mjs adn westcoast kitty I hope they will find out soon. Night all till tomorrow.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


Awww schnauzers are so cute. Son's is a pug and they are just so expressive when you talk to them with head going back and forth. They learned to understand baby's cries, so now for the bark and sound interpretation.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

I used to sell Tupperware (twice in fact). I have a bag of all the special little goodies like the egg separators, small funnels, strainers, citrus peelers, etc. I sometimes use the egg separator but mostly use the egg shell. I don't have to hold the egg separator as if you all remember it will sit on top of the measuring cup.


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

bellestarr12 said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > NanaCaren said:
> ...


I have the ultra-simple citrus peeler I got at a Tupperware party more than 35 years ago and still use it. I get very upset every so often when it sinks to the back or bottom of the drawer and I think I've lost it![/quote]

I had one of those citrus peeler until I moved. Somehow it got lost. I wonder if they still manufacture it.


----------



## Jan L (Sep 10, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Anyone remember and/or still have the egg separater that one got from Tupperware? It was given out at the parties quite a loooonnng time ago!! I think I still have mine somewheres. haha, Tupperware is supposed to be guaranteed for life! Mom just got some of her Tupperware replaced after she had them for 35 years as they do eventually wear out!


I still have mine, never used it for an egg separator. It holds just the right amount of chocolate chips for little ones. I also still have the shapeO ball that mum had for my brother. I still use the big round canisters that hold 10 pounds of flour/sugar. How about the magnetic measuring spoons, those are on my refrigerator.[/quote]

I just went to a Tupperware bridal shower for a niece. It was the first time I've been to one in years. The new products amazed me, as did some of the prices. Your post brought back memories. I saved my girls's Shape-O-ball and gave it to the grandkids. Now a great-granddaughter has it. Guess they do last forever.


----------



## Anita H (Feb 4, 2011)

Just checking in because I won't be around for a few days. I Just got a call that our best friends from FL. are coming to visit on Tuesday. DH is so excited that I just hope he doesn't wear himself out before they get here. I have to try to get this house and yard in some kind of order before Tuesday..good luck with that, it's a mess. I think I will be pulling an all nighter Monday which is fine since I don't sleep much anyway. They have their motorhome so I don't have to worry about where they are going to sleep. Our first date was attending their wedding and then a year later they stood up for us when we got married 22 years ago. WOW time really has gotten away from me, doesn't seem that long ago.

I hope you all have a wonderful week and I will keep all of you in my heart and prayers.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Anita H said:


> Just checking in because I won't be around for a few days. I Just got a call that our best friends from FL. are coming to visit on Tuesday. DH is so excited that I just hope he doesn't wear himself out before they get here. I have to try to get this house and yard in some kind of order before Tuesday..good luck with that, it's a mess. I think I will be pulling an all nighter Monday which is fine since I don't sleep much anyway. They have their motorhome so I don't have to worry about where they are going to sleep. Our first date was attending their wedding and then a year later they stood up for us when we got married 22 years ago. WOW time really has gotten away from me, doesn't seem that long ago.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful week and I will keep all of you in my heart and prayers.


Have a wonderful time with your special visitors!!! Remember, they are coming to see you, not hired to pass your home inspection!!! Enjoy!! Tell us all about the visit when you get a breather!


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

actually - if done properly - cold water bath is an effective safe way to can anything - i have a sister in law that can only using this method - anything from green beans to spaghetti sauce. i like using a pressure cooker because it is faster - but some people don't like using a pressure cooker so the cold water bath is a good alternative.

sam



Cindycz said:


> Ask4j said:
> 
> 
> > This does look like a wonderful recipe--yesterday I got a mix of hot peppers (not the really hot like habaneros) and tomatoes at our farmer's market. Few questions: Why do you use white vinegar instead of apple cider or rice vinegar? and is it the distilled kind? does it have a special affect? there's a lot of controversy about white distilled not being a food vinegar, which I don't think is entirely true. I have been using more rice vinegar because it is so mellow and doesn't add any flavor of it's own. and then I remember something while growing up that cider vinegar when used in pickling can cloud the juice or the other way around--don't remember. or is the kind of vinegar not really important? Need your expert opinions please.
> ...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

double posting going on tonight!!!


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

preston said:


> that is exactly what this rain was like. all hype.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


 :shock: haven't touch base in a while.
sam, we had the big one as far as storms go. i was in all dry and safe, neice called, and was with her mom at hosp. she fell and was brought in by ambulance, but moe needed to leave hosp. to go get the boys at the football game, because we were being slammed by one whopper :| of a storm, i told her go, but i was no way going out in that storm, the lightning was so horrific and the straight down kind, the rain was coming from every direction and just in waves. our power flikered and then stayed on, we were lucky here on this side of the river, not that much wind damage, but we were listening to the scanner and across the river where all my family was, got the worst, the main highway was closed, because the roof of 3 airplane hangers was in the road and across the road on cars in a garage parking lot. planes were up on end, trees were blown across the roads. they aren't sure it was all straight line winds either. so after it slacked off i went to the hosp. we live 3 blocks from hosp. and as many times as i have to go because of sister i am glad, this was her second fall in two wks. nothing was broken, so lucky there. 
got dad in nursing home wed. and he is sorta withdrawn acting, but i have talked to him, about we had no choice, but he doesn't acknowledge that. we have all been popping in at different times to check on him. my oldest neice is going to start working there on days tomorrow. so that will help also. i watched 2 clint eastwood movies with him, :hunf: i left when the third one was coming on. oh my, but i knitted while he watched and we talked every once in a while. it is what it is.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

daralene said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > daralene said:
> ...


haha, yah, when I was experiencing a blood sugar low (diabetic here) I eventually got the message to check my sugar levels on the glucometer. I was able to get something to eat and just loved the lil gal to bits!! The next time she woke me up in the middle of the night and pestered me until I figured out that I needed to check my blood sugars! Both times I was under 2 and was in a critical point with them. She saved my life twice over the diabetes issues. Guess I will keep her around! Her name is Lucky and her tatoo is my first name, my lucky number, and the first letter of my last name. She was tatooed before we even knew about her. *sigh* some things are just meant to be! and she was meant to be mine!!! :lol: 
Her father was the Canadian champion for a couple of years. Although I could have registered her, I did not as she was just to be my pet and I was not breeding her nor showing her.


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

Sam
Are you really talking about canning using COLD water bath? Guess I have only been doing HOT water bath type. 
Last year about this time a lady on KP gave her recipe for the best pickles...Bread and Butter. Yes...you got it...cant find now. Printed it out and thought for sure it was in my box. She was from MN or WI. SHould anyone out there have it please send to me. Or give me a new one. It was for refrigerator type but I would do water bath. Doesnt matter because I can convert it.


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

that was a hard decision to make southern gal - hopefully he will come around and learn to enjoy his surroundings. know you did the right thing - for him and for your mother - sending you lots of positive energy.

sam



Southern Gal said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> > that is exactly what this rain was like. all hype.
> ...


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

that is what we always called it - but yes - it does simmer after a while - guess i should have clarified it.

sam



Ezenby said:


> Sam
> Are you really talking about canning using COLD water bath? Guess I have only been doing HOT water bath type.
> Last year about this time a lady on KP gave her recipe for the best pickles...Bread and Butter. Yes...you got it...cant find now. Printed it out and thought for sure it was in my box. She was from MN or WI. SHould anyone out there have it please send to me. Or give me a new one. It was for refrigerator type but I would do water bath. Doesnt matter because I can convert it.


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

The weekend is over once again back to weekday schedule. Too many trips make me fatigued. I've got to start eating better. So often I just grab what's available instead of fixing real meals. I grabbed a sandwich on the way home and told them "no mayo" and when I arrived home it was absolutly 
sloppy with it. It isn't that I don't like mayo, but I don't like everything dripping all over the place. So ended up throwing most of it out. I used to give it to the dog.
I love the Hummingbird cake recipe as anything with pineapple is great with me. Looking forward to a productive week. I am going to make some totes (3) to match some of my clothes. I bought the material at JOAnnes this wk. Well off to bed for me. See you all later.
Marlark Marge.


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

Have a friend that does wool rug hooking like you linked. She is a real expert....teaches and goes to a show in Arizona. Some are very large and very detailed. Amazing work. Hope you will enjoy.
**************************************
Daralene
The rug hooking is this type:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Latch-hook
Now I will buy the supplies for the rug hooking course on Sunday. I'm pretty excited and hope this gets me going again with my knitting, etc., now that so many trips are over. Just found out I have 2 more sets of company coming!! One down, two to go.[/quote]


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Anita H said:


> Just checking in because I won't be around for a few days. I Just got a call that our best friends from FL. are coming to visit on Tuesday. DH is so excited that I just hope he doesn't wear himself out before they get here. I have to try to get this house and yard in some kind of order before Tuesday..good luck with that, it's a mess. I think I will be pulling an all nighter Monday which is fine since I don't sleep much anyway. They have their motorhome so I don't have to worry about where they are going to sleep. Our first date was attending their wedding and then a year later they stood up for us when we got married 22 years ago. WOW time really has gotten away from me, doesn't seem that long ago.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful week and I will keep all of you in my heart and prayers.


Oh dear, I know the feeling. We just went through that. Had let a lot of things go with the yard thinking it would soon be covered with snow and then came the call for company coming and we worked ourselves like you. We sure did enjoy the company though. I keep swearing I will keep the house in company shape but it doesn't stay that way. Now I have 2 more sets coming. 
Hope you enjoy them and after they leave you can crash and let us know all about the fun you had going over all the memories and new things in your life. Be sure and save some energy for the visit. ;-) It should really be fun. :thumbup:


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Southern Gal said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> > that is exactly what this rain was like. all hype.
> ...


Southern Gal, what a storm. So glad your family wasn't hurt, although your sister obviously was, but I guess not due to the storm.
Sounds like dad wants to act like everyone else who is put in a home. I think they all go through this and he will possibly make you feel guilty. Hope he adjusts. How nice of you to stay and visit and watch those movies. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

Ezenby....How special that you have such an experienced rug hooking friend. Would she let you post a photo of one of her rugs?? I doubt if I will get much done on the day of the lesson but hope I learn enough to keep going. :thumbup:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Southern Gal.... sounds like quite a storm. Glad sis was not hurt.... 3 blocks from the hospital.... sure wish I'd known you when i was spending so much time there.....

margewhaples..... Fingers crossed that a scooter mught be in your future. Anything that would make likfe a little eaier and so gladthat you got your travel vouchers.

Daralene.... I've been saving some tug hooking patterns for awhile now.... Haven't found the exact tool I want for hand comfort, but will have to move that up the priority list. enjoy the classes.

Bellstarre..... Your Grandmother sounds quite the character.... It is amazing the lengtMs people will go to when being headstrong. my dad was a master... I'm no saint... but am one tired cookie. Cough took turn for the worse and I didn't want to be coughing in DH's face all night so spend most of the last two nights sleeping on the floor of the studio.... Mom was here for 3 days and after I took her home at 4 today, we went to the gym and then I did the fertilizer and pre-emegent weed killer. DH has had a flair up and having a great deal of trouble walking today...... It has aken me most of the eveningto just read all the posts. I'm too tired to bathe, etc. tonight so off to bed to get up early tomorrow. DH has a Dr. at 9:30 and I have one at 10:30. Couldn't get mom to grocery shop so will have to do that tomorrow afternooon.... YUCK We did have a beautiful cool and breezy week-end so i did pull some weeds and throw a few plants in the ground. I only have one row and the crocheting to do on scarf.... but just couldn't hold needles last might or today so that will be my waiting room project for tomorrow....

Hate that Marianne hasn't posted on mom's room surprise... I'm so curious.... but so glad she has had a special visit and om is home......


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

margewhaples said:


> The weekend is over once again back to weekday schedule. Too many trips make me fatigued. I've got to start eating better. So often I just grab what's available instead of fixing real meals. I grabbed a sandwich on the way home and told them "no mayo" and when I arrived home it was absolutly
> sloppy with it. It isn't that I don't like mayo, but I don't like everything dripping all over the place. So ended up throwing most of it out. I used to give it to the dog.
> I love the Hummingbird cake recipe as anything with pineapple is great with me. Looking forward to a productive week. I am going to make some totes (3) to match some of my clothes. I bought the material at JOAnnes this wk. Well off to bed for me. See you all later.
> Marlark Marge.


Totes to match your clothes, very stylish. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Sam, the best dark chocolate at Aldi's is Choceur and is in a red package with a big brown circle in the center.. gold lettering. A 5.29 ox. large bar runs about $1. or $1.19. I've had some mighty good and expensive chocolate in my day,,, but this is really wonderful. It is a product of Austria but made for ALDI's out of Batavia, Il One square - savored - was my treat for the night. You must try it....

Eyes closing, must get into bed before they are completely shut...

I don't know about relaxed... but I am resigned to whole deal... unless mom puts up a fuss when brothers present their plan, and then there will have to ba another way to ahndle it all,,, but *she* will get some input and that is fine by me. In the meantime, DH and I are not going to ignore her health and will just have to monitor eating more carefully. Did have a heart to heart talk with her on some issues.... including that I've said some things that people aren't going to like and I'm willing to live with the cosenquences..... and shared some of our worries about her and about ourselves. Not allowed to tell her about meeting,,, but she has a better idea of some of the stress.... if she remembers..... She did agree to try the memory medication and I set them up for her today. Fortunately, I have something with her nearly every day this week so I'll quickly learn if she is capable of remembering to take them.... I'm not betting the farm on it.... Chose not to even contact brothers... but sure wish they had tried to call her this week-end.... just so they would know where she spent it....... She was in tears over being a 'problem' but I told her she is not a problem..... just that this getting old crud isn't easy for any of us.... She sure did eat well and sleep well while here, with nothing to worry about.....


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> Sam, the best dark chocolate at Aldies is Choceur and is in a red package with a big brown circle in the center.. gold lettering. A 5.29 ox. large bar runs about $1. or $1.19. I've had some mighty good and expensive chocolate in my day,,, but this is really wonderful. It is a product of Austria but made for ALDI's out of Batavia, Il One square - savored - was might treat for the night. You must try it....


So funny. First time I went to Aldis was in Vienna, Austria and then in Germany. By the time I moved back to the States they had it here and now there is one about 1/4 mi. from here. In Germany I used to get a smoked turkey breast, very small and in a plastic wrap. It was so delicious. Lots of German friends got good there like computers, hair dryers, etc., on the specials. I used to get flowers that were better than the florists. Will have to check out the dark chocolate.

Sorry you had so much trouble with your cough and DH had a flare-up. Take it his is arthritis.

I know Marianne's son came by with his wife Sat. and they were out with Marianne shopping at stores and then farmer's markets, cooking, etc. She went to church, out to breakfast, and still had them there till some time today. I imagine she crashed from total exhaustion. If she can move tomorrow she will be on and let us all know the surprise.

Sounds like your mom really did some recovering while at your place and a chance to explain things from your perspective. Hope your week goes well but sounds busy with doctors and your mom.


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

jynx - i will definitely try it - good chocolate at a reasonable price in not to be sneezed at.

sorry to hear about your husband - sending you both warm healing energy with enough left over to send some to your mom.

take care of yourselves - will be anxious to see what your doctors ppointments produce.

sam



Dreamweaver said:


> Sam, the best dark chocolate at Aldi's is Choceur and is in a red package with a big brown circle in the center.. gold lettering. A 5.29 ox. large bar runs about $1. or $1.19. I've had some mighty good and expensive chocolate in my day,,, but this is really wonderful. It is a product of Austria but made for ALDI's out of Batavia, Il One square - savored - was my treat for the night. You must try it....
> 
> Eyes closing, must get into bed before they are completely shut...
> 
> I don't know about relaxed... but I am resigned to whole deal... unless mom puts up a fuss when brothers present their plan, and then there will have to ba another way to ahndle it all,,, but *she* will get some input and that is fine by me. In the meantime, DH and I are not going to ignore her health and will just have to monitor eating more carefully. Did have a heart to heart talk with her on some issues.... including that I've said some things that people aren't going to like and I'm willing to live with the cosenquences..... and shared some of our worries about her and about ourselves. Not allowed to tell her about meeting,,, but she has a better idea of some of the stress.... if she remembers..... She did agree to try the memory medication and I set them up for her today. Fortunately, I have something with her nearly every day this week so I'll quickly learn if she is capable of remembering to take them.... I'm not betting the farm on it.... Chose not to even contact brothers... but sure wish they had tried to call her this week-end.... just so they would know where she spent it....... She was in tears over being a 'problem' but I told her she is not a problem..... just that this getting old crud isn't easy for any of us.... She sure did eat well and sleep well while here, with nothing to worry about.....


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

i'm with jynx - i best find my bed before my eyes are permenantly closed for the night. see you all in the morning.

sam


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> isn't that what hummingbirds do vacuum the nectar from flowers?
> 
> :thumbup: :lol: :lol:


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Hi Southern gal sounds like a scary storm!! We here in ohio just got dark sky and rain. In fact I didn't even know about the storm system till I got home and read about it on weather! I hope your father will adjust ok and it's great you're abl to visit. Your sis is in my prayers for speedy healing! Glad you had some knitting time!


Southern Gal said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> > that is exactly what this rain was like. all hype.
> ...


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

My goodness Joy you must have gotten strong arms doing that! Making an angel food cake by hand sounds like a fun challenge!


jheiens said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > preston said:
> ...


Before angel food cake mixes, I beat 13 egg whites for my grandmother by hand with a flat, long-handled utensil which had curled wire criss-crossing across the ''bowl'' of the thing. It took a while, trust me. I beat them in/on a large meat platter. My, I hadn't thought of that in years. Ohio Joy[/quote]


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

What is a pavlova? My Grandma use to make meringue cookies yum!


jheiens said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > preston said:
> ...


Before angel food cake mixes, I beat 13 egg whites for my grandmother by hand with a flat, long-handled utensil which had curled wire criss-crossing across the ''bowl'' of the thing. It took a while, trust me. I beat them in/on a large meat platter. My, I hadn't thought of that in years. Ohio Joy[/quote]


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

Jynx, I hope you're feeling better and that you had something soft under you while sleeping on the floor! You're doing all the right things with your mom, hard as it must be, and I wish you and her and your husband all the best. Have a feeling we'll be going through something similar soon. My mom lived with us for a year - a truly hellish year - then moved out and bought her own place about 30 miles south of Tucson in a 55+ community, about halfway between us and her best friend who lives in Tubac. Now at 89 she's lonely and less able to keep up the housework, etc. We try to go down once a week, take her shopping and to lunch, but this weekend just couldn't and I'm guilt-ridden, though her friend (in her 70s) said she'd take her to lunch early this week. I know it can't go on like this forever but she's healthy for her age and quite lucid and doesn't want to talk about it.

Sorry for unloading - I know you have enough on your plate!


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Amen to that!!


settleg said:


> Thank you for contributing good teachers to the profession and DO consider yourself a teacher! You obviously instilled the importance of education and the profession to your family!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

jheiens said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > preston said:
> ...


Before angel food cake mixes, I beat 13 egg whites for my grandmother by hand with a flat, long-handled utensil which had curled wire criss-crossing across the ''bowl'' of the thing. It took a while, trust me. I beat them in/on a large meat platter. My, I hadn't thought of that in years. Ohio Joy[/quote]


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Ok you all always have such great recipes. Can we come up with a few that use lots of egg yolks?


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

nittergma said:


> My goodness Joy you must have gotten strong arms doing that! Making an angel food cake by hand sounds like a fun challenge!
> 
> 
> jheiens said:
> ...


[/quote]

We always used an egg beater, turning the handle. never really used a whisk.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

daralene said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > daralene said:
> ...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Ok you all always have such great recipes. Can we come up with a few that use lots of egg yolks?


Eggnog and Christmas is coming!!!  
Egg bread or Challah.(my Mom makes this for Christmas and separates her eggs using the egg yolks only. You can brush the top of the bread with the egg whites!)!!! :lol: DoriSage can tell us more about the Challah (I hope) 
haha, there will be more egg yolk stuff!!!! 

http://smittenkitchen.com/blog/2008/09/best-challah-egg-bread/

EGGNOG RECIPE

Ingredients
4 egg yolks 
1/2 cup sugar 
2 cups milk 
2 whole cloves 
Pinch of cinnamon 
1 cup cream 
1 teaspoon freshly grated nutmeg 
1 teaspoon vanilla extract 
2 Tbsp each of bourbon and rum or brandy, or to taste (can omit for kid-friendly eggnog) 
*4 egg whites (optional) 
Method
1 In a large bowl, use a whisk or an electric mixer to beat egg yolks until they become somewhat lighter in color. Slowly add the sugar, beating after each addition, whisking until fluffy.

2 Combine the milk, cloves, and cinnamon in a thick-bottomed saucepan. Slowly heat on medium heat until the milk mixture is steamy hot, but not boiling.

3 Temper the eggs by slowly adding half of the hot milk mixture into the eggs, whisking constantly while you add the hot mixture. Pour the mixture back into the saucepan.

4 Cook on medium heat, stirring constantly with a wooden spoon, until the mixture begins to thicken slightly, and coats the back of the spoon. It helps to have a candy thermometer, but not necessary; if you have one, cook until the mixture reaches 160°F. Do not allow the mixture to boil, or it will curdle. (If the mixture does curdle you may be able to save it by running it through a blender.) Remove from heat and stir in the cream. Strain the mixture through a mesh strainer to remove the cloves. Let cool for one hour.

5 Mix in vanilla extract, nutmeg, and bourbon/rum and brandy (feel free to omit for kid-friendly eggnog). Chill.

*Optional: Beat egg whites until they reach soft peaks. Add a teaspoon of sugar and continue to beat until they reach stiff peaks. Gently fold into eggnog. Note, because of the salmonella risk from raw eggs, it is recommended that children, elderly, and people with compromised immune systems refrain from eating raw eggs such as the optional whipped egg whites in this recipe, unless you use pasteurized eggs.

Yield: Makes 1 quart. Serves 4-6.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

For Joe P, here is a gluten-free Challah recipe:

2 cups rice flour 
1 3/4 cups tapioca flour 
1/4 cup sugar 
2 teaspoons sugar 
3 teaspoons xanthan gum 
1/2 teaspoon salt 
2/3 cup lukewarm water 
1 cup lukewarm water 
1 1/2 tablespoons yeast 
4 tablespoons melted butter 
1 teaspoon apple cider vinegar 
4 eggs 
sesame seed (optional) Directions:
1. In mixer, combine the flours, 1/4 c sugar, xantham gum, and salt. 
2. Dissolve the 2 tsp sugar in the 2/3 cup of water and mix in the yeast. In a separate bowl combine the butter with the additional 1 cup water and vinegar. 
3. With mixer on low speed, blend the dry ingredients. Slowly add the butter/water mixture. Blend in the eggs, 1 at a time. The dough should feel slightly warm. Pour the yeast mixture into the ingredients in the bowl and beat the highest speed for 2 minutes. 
4. Place the bowl in a warm spot, cover with greased plastic wrap and a towel, and let rise approximately 1 hour. 
5. Return the dough to the mixer and beat on high for 3 minutes. Spoon the dough into a greased, floured loaf pan. Fill 2/3 full, you may bake the remainder in greased muffin tins, etc. (or make all rolls~about 18). Sprinkle tops with sesame seeds. Let the dough rise until it is slightly above the tops of the pans, about 45-60 minutes. 
6. Preheat the oven to 400 F and bake the large loaf for approximately 1 hour. Bake the rolls 25 minutes.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Yum mm. Thanks!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

nitergma - a pavlova is a large meringue 'shell' topped with cream and fruit. I think it was called after Anna Pavlova the ballet dancer.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Does anyone know if you can freeze egg yolks?


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Does anyone know if you can freeze egg yolks?


Pontuf, here is what I found about the freezing egg yolks. Seems to me that this did work and they were frozen in ice cube trays.

_Storing egg yolk is simple. Just cover the egg yolk with a small amount of water, seal in an airtight container, and refrigerate for up to 3 days. You can also freeze egg yolks, but they become very thick. If you must freeze them, beat in a speck of salt or a scant 1/2 teaspoon sugar or corn syrup per egg yolk to keep them smooth and usable. Choose salt or sugar depending on how the egg yolk will be used. Thaw overnight in the refrigerator. use 1 teaspoon thawed egg yolk for each fresh yolk called for in the recipe._


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

KateB said:


> nitergma - a pavlova is a large meringue 'shell' topped with cream and fruit. I think it was called after Anna Pavlova the ballet dancer.


Just as Melba has a dessert.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Does anyone know if you can freeze egg yolks?


Yes you can. I'd put something liquidy on them that you would use in a recipe with them - water, or maybe, oil.

I see this was already answered. Egg parts keep well in the refrigerator for a while if you're going to use them soon.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Hello my sweet friends, haven't been able to get on here. We were headed out the door to go to church yesterday when I got a text from my DH (the one with UTI). "Can you help me?". We have one car, so both of us went out there. She had 3 ice bags on that leg she had the total knee on (it was terribly swollen and hurting), a heating pad on her shoulder and arm (they are doing an MRI this week), and was nauseous and had diarrhea. My SIL took my seven year old grandaughter and went to church and left her. I know he has been dealing with all this quite a while now, but I was so angry with him (of coarse I kept it to myself). He came home long enough to bring her lunch and leave my grandaughter. I had to leave at 2 as DH was boiling peanuts and cannot be lifting the pot without my help (we are talking 35 pound bags). My SIL did not get home from working at the church until 6:30. I still am upset with him.
daralene...the trash is a big winner here...it is spicy but everyone loves it
nittergma...remembering your BIL.Pray you got good news by now
Jinx...I can see you sleeping on the floor while everyone else is in warm soft bed. Do you think Mom is wanting to live with you?
Bellestar...I know where you are at. When alive, my mom was a two hour trip from me. I respected her wishes and let her have her independence, but every time I left there, I felt like I was slighting her. You tend to be torn between your immediate family and your parents. You can only do the best you can.
5mmdpns...So glad with your health history you have such a devoted and smart pet
Will send you all two favorite recipes here later. Gotta help DH now...Love and hugs to you all, dear ones.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Ask4j said:
> 
> 
> > This does look like a wonderful recipe--yesterday I got a mix of hot peppers (not the really hot like habaneros) and tomatoes at our farmer's market. Few questions: Why do you use white vinegar instead of apple cider or rice vinegar? and is it the distilled kind? does it have a special affect? there's a lot of controversy about white distilled not being a food vinegar, which I don't think is entirely true. I have been using more rice vinegar because it is so mellow and doesn't add any flavor of it's own. and then I remember something while growing up that cider vinegar when used in pickling can cloud the juice or the other way around--don't remember. or is the kind of vinegar not really important? Need your expert opinions please.
> ...


Ask4j, I always "can" with plain old, what my mom called, "white" vinegar. Hope this helps. I'm not even anywhere close to being an expert!!! I just love to play around in the kitchen and canning brings me back to my roots and makes me think happy thoughts of my mom and dad while I'm using their canners. Having that yummy canned stuff to eat during the long, cold winter is also a definite plus. Our family is getting back to a "happy to be together" type of Christmas instead of being so "gift oriented." We have decided to draw names each Thanksgiving and each person only buys something for their one person (with a dollar limit). That is the only rule...besides the $5 mystery gift each person brings for the dice game we play. If someone wants to give to others, that is up to them. Since it is getting harder and harder for dear mother-in-law and father-in-law to can things and give their homemade potato sausage to the family, I am starting to do this. The family actually likes to see me come in with my box of gift bags with different things in each bag. Last year was salsa, apple butter, pepper jelly, dry bbq spice rub, dry fajita spice mix, some homemade soap and other lotions and potions I make. I knit a little ornament and that goes on the handle of each gift bag...fun for me to do too! Sorry for getting WAY off subject; I'm feeling nostalgic today 

When I was at the store the other day, I did notice (for the first time) that Heinz makes a vinegar especially for pickling. I'm assuming it is even more acidic than regular vinegar...might be worth checking out, if there is a concern.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

bellestarr12 said:


> ]
> My mom lived with us for a year - a truly hellish year - then moved out and bought her own place about 30 miles south of Tucson in a 55+ community, about halfway between us and her best friend who lives in Tubac. Now at 89 she's lonely and less able to keep up the housework, etc. We try to go down once a week, take her shopping and to lunch, but this weekend just couldn't and I'm guilt-ridden, though her friend (in her 70s) said she'd take her to lunch early this week. I know it can't go on like this forever but she's healthy for her age and quite lucid and doesn't want to talk about it.
> 
> Sorry for unloading - I know you have enough on your plate!


Unload away....... I've done more than my share. Just had a Dr. today tell me to let mom (ands brotheres) live with consequences of her decisions...... You are one step ahead in that you *know* that her living with you did not and will not work. Don't get guilted into that.

Obviously, your mom is not driving..... Make sure her freezer section is full, for when you do have an unexpected ccommitment...... Is there a grocery delivery service around? They aren't cheap, but it does put a bandage on the problem for a little bit...... WHEN your mom does decided she needs to talk...... have firm in your mind what you can and can't do without totally disrupting your life. She sounds like a strong-willed gal...... but that doesn't mean she gets to call the shots for YOU.......


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pavlova, is named for Anna Pavlova, and the cause of some controversy between Australia and New Zealand- both of whom claim the invention.

from The Edmonds CookeryBook [an NZ classic]

3 egg whites
3 Tbs cold water
1 cup caster sugar
1 tsp vinegar
1 tsp vanilla essence
3 tsp cornflour

Preheat oven to 265F using an electric mixer, beat egg whites until stiff. Add water and beat again. Add sugar very gradually while still beating. Slow beater and add vinegar, vanilla, and cornflour. Line an oven tray with baking paper. Draw a 9inch circle on the paper. Spread the pavlova to within 1/2 inch of the circle, keeping the shape as round and even as possible. Smooth top surface over. Bake Pavlova for 45 minutes, then leave to cool in the oven. Carefully lift pavlova to serving plate. Decorate with whipped cream and fresh fruit.Serves 6.
Our favourite use for egg yolks, includes custard for icecream, hollandaise sauce, and mayonnaise. All of which are kept for High Days. Birthdays and Christmas.

Dawn has come here, on a grey and wet spring morning- Tuesday


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> bellestarr12 said:
> 
> 
> > ]
> ...


Thanks Jynx - advice from an expert and I appreciate it! Actually, she does still drive, from her house to ours and back, sometimes to the doctor though we try to arrange her appointments so I can go with her, not much on the freeway, and only in daylight. She's nervous about going shopping alone because a few years ago she got mugged in the parking lot - she actually fought back then (and lost - I was proud of her for her spunk but begged her never to do that again!) but the crowds in the store and the parking lot make her feel very weak and vulnerable.

I think she is working her way up to "the talk," and yes, I will be firm. She broached the subject obliquely a few months ago and I said, "Mom, I love you, but you tried living with us once and you hated it, so we're not doing that again." And then one or the other of us changed the subject - she didn't push it. The other day I had to say, "I wish you had chosen to buy a place closer to us, but you didn't."

Of course we live in a "blame everyone else" society, and I firmly believe that we have the lives we have, for the most part, because of decisions we ourselves have made, and she's always insisted on being "strong-willed" and independent. She could have remarried after divorcing at 31 - had a couple of really good opportunities - of course she'd probably be a widow now anyway but she'd probably have more security, and her "independence" has cost her in many ways. I love her so much but I look at her and think I don't want my life to be like that, pushing people away for years and then regretting it. She has us and a couple of close friends and her sister way up in northern Montana (who's 93 and also on her own, but who's built a network of folks who love and care for her). A very small world in which I've somehow become (almost entirely) responsible for seeing that she has any social interaction. Ah well, it is what it is, as the kids say, and I'm learning a lot from her example. I just wish the choices she made in the past had been the kind that would make her happier today. Thanks for listening.


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

that is what we are here for bellestarr - venting and support - who better to vent to then someone going thtough the same thing - it's always nice to have someone to comiserate with. sending you lots of positive energy.

sam



bellestarr12 said:


> Jynx, I hope you're feeling better and that you had something soft under you while sleeping on the floor! You're doing all the right things with your mom, hard as it must be, and I wish you and her and your husband all the best. Have a feeling we'll be going through something similar soon. My mom lived with us for a year - a truly hellish year - then moved out and bought her own place about 30 miles south of Tucson in a 55+ community, about halfway between us and her best friend who lives in Tubac. Now at 89 she's lonely and less able to keep up the housework, etc. We try to go down once a week, take her shopping and to lunch, but this weekend just couldn't and I'm guilt-ridden, though her friend (in her 70s) said she'd take her to lunch early this week. I know it can't go on like this forever but she's healthy for her age and quite lucid and doesn't want to talk about it.
> 
> Sorry for unloading - I know you have enough on your plate!


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

pontuf - so glad to see you at the tea party - we hope you had a good time and wil come visit real soon. we love lots of voices in the conversation - there is always fresh tea under the cosy and pleanty of room to put your feet up and stay while..

sam



Pontuf said:


> Ok you all always have such great recipes. Can we come up with a few that use lots of egg yolks?


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

i love egg nog 5mmdpns - thanks for the recipe.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> > Ok you all always have such great recipes. Can we come up with a few that use lots of egg yolks?
> ...


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

gottastch said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Ask4j said:
> ...


Your nostalgia may trigger same in others.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

nittergma said:


> My goodness Joy you must have gotten strong arms doing that! Making an angel food cake by hand sounds like a fun challenge!
> 
> 
> jheiens said:
> ...


[/quote]

Hand mixers had not been invented yet so there wasn't much choice, but I was a kid and didn't know any better than to do what she asked if I was going to be allowed to ''help'' in the kitchen. Ohio Joy


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

that sounds really good myfanwy - thanks for sharing.

sam



myfanwy said:


> Pavlova, is named for Anna Pavlova, and the cause of some controversy between Australia and New Zealand- both of whom claim the invention.
> 
> from The Edmonds CookeryBook [an NZ classic]
> 
> ...


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Speaking of eggs and drinkables, I need to find my recipe for a favorite mid-western holiday drink--Sipping Custard, similar to eggnog but no alcohol. It makes more than a gallon and is not overly sweet; simple to prepare but takes a while. 

I'll check on that when I go downstairs to prep supper.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

O.K. Here are recipes as promised. These you probably all have but they are easy, quick, and wonderful

Girdle Buster:
1 1/2 C A/P flour
1 1/2 sticks butter
1 C chopped nuts
8 oz. Cream Cheese
Mix flour with melted butter. Add 1 C chopped nuts. Spread in bottom of 9x13x2" pan. Bake 20 min. until lightly browned

Mix Cream Cheese & powdered sugar with mixer. Fold in Cool whip. Make little piles on bottom of cooled crust and spread.

Mix puddings with 3 cans of cold milk. Pour over cream cheese. Cover with rest of cool whip. Sprinkle with nuts. Store in refrigerator. ENJOY!


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Banana Oudding:

1 box vanilla wafers
4-5 bananas
1 large instant vanilla pudding
8 oz cool whip

Mix pudding as directed until thick. Mix in sweetened condensed milk and cool whip. Set aside.

In 9x13x2" dish or pan layer cookies, sliced bananas, and pudding mixture until all is used up. Refrigerate.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Didn't catch it. O is meant to be P for Pudding.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Hubby's Favorite Congealed Salad

In microwavable dish place 32 large marshmallows
1 large box cherry jello
8 oz. softened cream cheese
1 cup water
Heat three minutes. Watch closely as this will boil over. Keep running at 30 second increments until mixture can be stirred smoothe. Set aside

In large bowl put:
1 cup mayonnaise
1 cup Pet Evaporated Milk
1 can Crushed Pineapple, drained (large)
1 Cups or to taste
2 cans drained fruit cocktail

Fold jello mixture into mixture in large bowl. Put all ingredients in 9x13x2" dish and refreigerate.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Sorry...The 1 cups is pecans in the Girdle Buster
On top of crust add:
l large package vanilla instant pudding (french vanilla best)
l large package chocolate pudding.
Mix the two puddings with 3 cups cold milk & Place on top of crust
On top of crust put large carton cool whip and sprinkle with pecans


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

To the banana pudding recipe add 1 can sweetened condensed milk to the vanilla pudding and 8 oz. cool whip.

Sorry. Computer acting up and quite frankly and upset today. Will get over it but right now basket case. 

I have corrected all recipes. Forgot to telll you to have extra cool whip to frost the Girdle Buster.

These are all great recipes and are all correct now.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

l Cup nuts in congealed salad or to taste. Should never try and suubmit recipes when you are stressed. Please forgive me. I promise I have gone over them all now and they are correct now.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

On Girdle Buster, should be 3 cups cold milk added to puddings NOT cans. I am so very sorry.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

bellestarr12 said:


> Thanks Jynx - advice from an expert and I appreciate it! Actually, she does still drive, from her house to ours and back, sometimes to the doctor though we try to arrange her appointments so I can go with her, not much on the freeway, and only in daylight. She's nervous about going shopping alone because a few years ago she got mugged in the parking lot - she actually fought back then (and lost - I was proud of her for her spunk but begged her never to do that again!) but the crowds in the store and the parking lot make her feel very weak and vulnerable..


No expert here..... No wonder you don't want mom going to the store alone. That would scare anyone.... It is a shame that she has not made friends in the community though, so that she could go with a couple others....

My mom is a darling, sweet little thing, loved by all that meet he. (Unless you happen to be a Dr. or say do something she doesn't like...) That said, she has no interest in meeting new people... In fact, she has even been turning down DD when she offers to take her to church, though she says she likes it and loves going out to eat with them afterwards.... She loves to be alone in her house and says a good week would be doing just that. I happen to agree..... Unfortunately, I took her home at 4 yesterday and left containers with a full dinner and also arranged the new pill for her to take. Called an hour ago to see if she was ready to go to grocery store. She sounded fantastic BUT did not eat the dinner last night (fell asleep watching game maybe) and did not take pill though it took considerable checking to figure that out since she didn't know today was Monday.... and doesn't want to go to grocery store.... She is "just fine". Asked yet again what the dentist was doing Wed..... Yep, she is "just fine".

Make sure that when you and mom do talk that you also take into consideration some future problems, not there yet... fine... but better to only make one move for her than have to go from one to another.... over time.

Yes, it is hard to look back and not have some regrets about decisions - I never have believed those who say they wouldn't change a thing at the end of their lives... I sure would have changed some things, had I known better... But we do the best we can for the that particular time... and then we just have to live with it...... You'll do well because you are preparing and pre-thinking and have good support for yourself....... (BTW -I'm going to be picking up some black yarn to combine with some glow-in-the dark yarn to do your hat.... I think that will be a great Halloween gift for GD's.....)


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

You are welcome Sam. For those who dont do the alcohol, I just use 3/4 tsp of rum flavor. 



preston said:


> i love egg nog 5mmdpns - thanks for the recipe.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Egg Nog.... The thicker, the better. Love it.... I even like the store bought... and DH usually brings one home the minute they appear in the store so we know the holiday season has started........ I made it with whipped egg whites folded in for an unusual creamy mix.....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bulldog.... Yum Yum Yum.... Breathe deep... destress... *This too shall pass*.... (My new mantra to get through each day) At the rate I'm going, it will be owrn out in less than a week!!!


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

thanks for the recipes bulldog - these are easy fixes - don't worry. they all sound really good.

sam



Bulldog said:


> On Girdle Buster, should be 3 cups cold milk added to puddings NOT cans. I am so very sorry.


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

nittergma said:


> I'm definitely going to try your salsa recipe I have tomatoes coming out of my ears!! Just what I was looking for! thanks for sharing


I would give anything to take your extras! I surely miss having homegrown tomatoes. They fry on the vines here before they ripen. We gave up after many years of trying all sorts of methods.


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

preston said:


> fake crab is like wearing fake fur - there ain't nothin' like the real thing.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


 :-( i used to use the fake crab to make salads and such, until i saw on undercover boss how they make that mess. ugh :shock: i was disgusted, so i marked that off my list of things to eat.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

My goodness you are all making me salivate. We have had some weather out here and had to cancel our port into St. John's Newfoundland. We are hoping that the weather gets better to anchor in Halifax. Well it has been an experience. Sometimes we have good satellite reception and sometimes it's the pits. I don't know how those Vikings did it but they have my true respect. I'll write again for next weekend's Tea Party. Thanks Sam.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Speaking of eggs and drinkables, I need to find my recipe for a favorite mid-western holiday drink--Sipping Custard, similar to eggnog but no alcohol. It makes more than a gallon and is not overly sweet; simple to prepare but takes a while.
> 
> I'll check on that when I go downstairs to prep supper.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Sounds to me like boiled custard.


----------



## Joe P (Sep 20, 2011)

You all have given such great recipes and I will do my best to use them but i had problems finding "potato starch" What is that and where do I get it? Our grocer just looked at me like I had a third head. he he. I took my best friend to a birthday lunch at a Chinese buffet over in San Antonio. Back to Mom's and picked her up to get her out as she has been a bit depressed and I needed to get her out again today and she so enjoyed it. Glad I could do it. I come home after what I call "Mama Marathon" and crash out and sleep for two hours to rest emotionally and physically. You all with aged ones are in my prayers and I won't mention your names as I get a bit confused. 

When did Dreamweaver become Jinx? Have I missed something?

I hope you all have a great day or evening or morning. joe p


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Joe..... Dreamweaver is my Avatar.... My nickname is Jynx and you will always see Just, Jynx in my signature line..

Good that your mom still enjoys getting out.... It gives her a chance to interact with other people. I thought that her caretaker was with her all day though and now has good transport. Can she not take an occasional turn at an outing? or is that against the rules??? Insurance and all... I know taking mom out can sometimes wear me out... just because I have to slow down and be so patient. Hard to do when it is stuff I'm not interested in, but would take her anywhere if she showed some interest........


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Joe P said:


> You all have given such great recipes and I will do my best to use them but i had problems finding "potato starch" What is that and where do I get it? Our grocer just looked at me like I had a third head. he he. I took my best friend to a birthday lunch at a Chinese buffet over in San Antonio. Back to Mom's and picked her up to get her out as she has been a bit depressed and I needed to get her out again today and she so enjoyed it. Glad I could do it. I come home after what I call "Mama Marathon" and crash out and sleep for two hours to rest emotionally and physically. You all with aged ones are in my prayers and I won't mention your names as I get a bit confused.
> 
> When did Dreamweaver become Jinx? Have I missed something?
> 
> I hope you all have a great day or evening or morning. joe p


Jinx is Dreamweaver's name and it is on the signature line after her posts.

Hope you are able to rest up after Mama Marathon!!

I am watching James Bond in Quantum of Solace. The amount of perilous action going on makes me dizzy!!! and it has only been 15 minutes of the movie. While Daniel Craig is good, I think I like my Roger Moore as the Bond guy.

Joe P, as far as the potato starch goes, it is used as a binding and thickening agent. Corn starch can be used to substitute in place of it. Here is a little more on substituting gluten-free products in the baking and cooking recipes. Potato starch and potato flour are the same thing, just different names. Check out the instant mashed potato and see what that is about.
http://www.foodsubs.com/ThickenStarch.html


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Joe P...Just make sure you know that Dreamweaver is Jynx. There is another lady that spells hers Jinx, but that is a different person. ;-)


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Hope everyone is doing well (or at least better). Ongoing well wishes for those that continue to have health and family issues. I'm so fortunate that at least for now, our family issues seem to be under control. Last year, my parents decided that they were ready to put their names on the list for senior's housing and a unit will probably be available sometime over the winter. They live about 800 miles from me and I fly over to see them about 4 times a year and talk on the phone 3 or 4 times a week. 

Here are a few photos from our local Fall Fair that took place this weekend. I always enjoy seeing all of the beautiful workmanship.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

West coast kitty, the photos are wonderful. One of my WIP's is the Catherine's Wheel (Bavarian crochet) baby afghan. I love the soft colors in the photo...looks so pretty. I will have to remember that pattern when I have leftover yarn in my stash and do each round in a different color. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Hope everyone is doing well (or at least better). Ongoing well wishes for those that continue to have health and family issues. I'm so fortunate that at least for now, our family issues seem to be under control. Last year, my parents decided that they were ready to put their names on the list for senior's housing and a unit will probably be available sometime over the winter. They live about 800 miles from me and I fly over to see them about 4 times a year and talk on the phone 3 or 4 times a week.
> 
> Here are a few photos from our local Fall Fair that took place this weekend. I always enjoy seeing all of the beautiful workmanship.


Beautiful photos of all that handwork!!! Love the quilts. My grandmother made quilts and entered them into the local fairs in her area. She always took away prizes. She was a beautiful quilter!!!! I miss her a lot and will always think very warmly about her!


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

thank you for sharing your pictures west coast kitty - beautiful work.

sam



west coast kitty said:


> Hope everyone is doing well (or at least better). Ongoing well wishes for those that continue to have health and family issues. I'm so fortunate that at least for now, our family issues seem to be under control. Last year, my parents decided that they were ready to put their names on the list for senior's housing and a unit will probably be available sometime over the winter. They live about 800 miles from me and I fly over to see them about 4 times a year and talk on the phone 3 or 4 times a week.
> 
> Here are a few photos from our local Fall Fair that took place this weekend. I always enjoy seeing all of the beautiful workmanship.


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

I recall having stored frozen eggs in a tupperware rolling pin. They were then available for use whenever needed. I did not use any other agents in them. Simply thawed and poured them out one by one. Marlark Marge


----------



## Betina (Feb 5, 2011)

KateB Several years ago (5 or 6) I went to Scotland with a group. I absolutely loved the country. The flowers were unbelievable. I loved the quick cooling showers....and the folks we met were a delight. I especially remember seeing a Monkey Puzzle tree and was so amazed. I looked into being able to raise one here....but the weather just isn't right. Would love to make another visit when I am able. It is a lovely


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Hope everyone is doing well (or at least better). Ongoing well wishes for those that continue to have health and family issues. I'm so fortunate that at least for now, our family issues seem to be under control. Last year, my parents decided that they were ready to put their names on the list for senior's housing and a unit will probably be available sometime over the winter. They live about 800 miles from me and I fly over to see them about 4 times a year and talk on the phone 3 or 4 times a week.
> 
> Here are a few photos from our local Fall Fair that took place this weekend. I always enjoy seeing all of the beautiful workmanship.


My goodness there are some clever quilters around-a good occupation for the long dark days of winter?


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

Hello all:A Quiet day at the sen. ctr today. I was drained of energy and had a very hard time concentrating. I cut out one of the totes and did some on my knitted shawl. We exchanged the books we were reading and altered our schedule to Mon. Wed. and Thurs. This leaves Tues. for tai chi and meditation classes for me at the other ctr. and Fri. for doctors and clinic appts. Must work in some time to study the medical plans as Oct. is just around the corner and I want to talk to the broker to see what he says about the various plans as I know he knows intimately what's what and what's new with them. and he is not biased toward one plan over the other. There are so many here that making a decision in this short a time is difficult.
JYnx: Please slow down, Mom sounds like she is and sometimes they just don't feel up to what we feel is an adequate diet. I know that I seldom feel like eating any more than one balanced meal anymore and the time flies past so fast that on a weekend it will suddenly be 9;00 Pm and I havenot yet had my main meal. But if our activities are not very vigorous we probably don't need all that food.
I take vitamins for sure and zealously take my Genesis 24 as I actually feel drained when I do Not. But as I recall all of the seniors that I have taken care of experience these extended times of just sleeping and not being interested in food very much. Simply watch her take her medicine and maybe take her home to eat with you as eating alone is unappetising. Sometimes too much company can be
exhausting too and maybe she finds socializing tiresome.
Don't agonize just be there for her when she wants or needs you. The situation will find a natural solution. I know it doesn't seem so, but I have always found that asking God for the appropriate answer brings forth a solution that is workable for all. I hope this doesn't offend you. Marlark Marge.


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

Daraleen....yes Ill talk to my friend about posting a pic of her rug. I hear it is easy to get addicted to this type of rug hooking. Will be a few weeks because tomorrow I leave to do a fire assignment up in Washington...Wenatchee area. They have many fires due to lightning strikes. I dont fight the flames!!!! heehee.


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> My mom is a darling, sweet little thing, loved by all that meet he. (Unless you happen to be a Dr. or say do something she doesn't like...) That said, she has no interest in meeting new people... In fact, she has even been turning down DD when she offers to take her to church, though she says she likes it and loves going out to eat with them afterwards.... She loves to be alone in her house and says a good week would be doing just that. I happen to agree.....
> (BTW -I'm going to be picking up some black yarn to combine with some glow-in-the dark yarn to do your hat.... I think that will be a great Halloween gift for GD's.....)


You know, my mom charms people too, and alternates between wanting to be alone and (now more than in the past) wanting to be social. Haven't had any episodes yet like yours with your mom's dinner and pills, but that happened a lot with my grandmother.

The hats are fun to make and have been a big hit with those I've given them to - hope your GDs like them


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi everyone, I'm so far behind I don't know if I'll ever get caught up. Been a busy weekend and still going, hopefully we'll have some quiet time soon. 
I'm planning on making it to knitting group tomorrow afternoon seeing as how I've forgotten until to late the last two weeks, just too busy. 

I found a couple recipes from a Homemakers Council Baking Contest (well a bunch really) in my Grandmothers things and one had pineapple, since it seems to be the theme of the week I thought I'd share it.  My Grandmother must have been on the board or something as she had alllll the entries, we don't know what year, but they were from Feb 18th-22nd. 

Pineapple Bars

1 Cup sifted flour
1 tsp baking powder
1 tsp salt
1/2 Cup butter
1 Cup brown sugar
1 Cup quick oats

Topping:

1 Cup crushed pineapple
1/2 Cup sugar
1/4 tsp salt 
1 Tbls lemon juice
2 Tbls butter
3 Tbls cornstarch

Method:
Topping:
Mix togther and cook until thick, the crushed pineapple, sugar, and salt, stirring constantly. Add lemon juice and butter, set aside. 

Crumb mixture:
Cream butter and sugar. Add oatmeal, mix well. 
Sift flour, baking powder, and salt together and add to creamed mixture. Press one half of this into greased floured pan. (about 9x12 in. ) Spread with the filling, then top with remaining half of crumbs, pressing lightly. Bake at 350F for 35 minutes or until golden brown. 

Hope you all enjoy. 
Now I'm going to watch The Librarian on dvd, drink some coffee, and try to get caught up with you all.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Oh, and I found this one for Sam. 

Orange Peanut Butter Drops

1/2 Cup soft shortening
1/2 Cup brown sugar
1/2 cup granulated sugar
1 unbeaten egg
1/2 cup peanut butter
1 Tbls orange juice
1/2 tsp vanilla
1 cup sifted flour
1/2 tsp baking soda
1/4 tsp salt

Mix first seven ingredients thoroughly, add dry ingredients and mix well. Drop by teaspoonfulls onto greased cookie sheet. Bake at 325F for 10-15 min.


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

this one sounds really good poledra - i love pineapple.

sam



Poledra65 said:


> Hi everyone, I'm so far behind I don't know if I'll ever get caught up. Been a busy weekend and still going, hopefully we'll have some quiet time soon.
> I'm planning on making it to knitting group tomorrow afternoon seeing as how I've forgotten until to late the last two weeks, just too busy.
> 
> I found a couple recipes from a Homemakers Council Baking Contest (well a bunch really) in my Grandmothers things and one had pineapple, since it seems to be the theme of the week I thought I'd share it.  My Grandmother must have been on the board or something as she had alllll the entries, we don't know what year, but they were from Feb 18th-22nd.
> ...


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

So many good recipes! Trying to finish up my afghan, so I can start my next one! I really like quicker projects, but these are for a wedding and I really wanted to do something special. Need to go to sleep. I am staying up way too late!


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

ooh poledra - and i have everything in the cupboard for this.

sam



Poledra65 said:


> Oh, and I found this one for Sam.
> 
> Orange Peanut Butter Drops
> 
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

daralene said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > Just finished reading last weeks TP. One advantage of reading so late is that I don't bother to comment so it is much quicker.
> ...


She safely made it to Cambridge and back this time! Has now gone to stay with a school friend in Swindon- well last time I spoke to her she was leaving in 2 hours so I assume she made it as I haven't heard she didn't. Not too bothered while she is in UK- she knows the UK and will be able to cope with the likely things to arise there.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

preston said:


> that sounds like something i could do - i have never been too successful making chocolate fudge.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Thats assuming you could face the pb Sam! lol It does sound nice and simple and tasty.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> [
> 
> Ask4j - I really don't mean this as a criticism (and yes, I had to look that up! ) of your spelling, but I really laughed at the picture I had of the hummingbirds 'hoovering'!! :lol:


I didn't notice the spelling, but those sure would be hummingbirds worth keeping!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Betina said:


> KateB Several years ago (5 or 6) I went to Scotland with a group. I absolutely loved the country. The flowers were unbelievable. I loved the quick cooling showers....and the folks we met were a delight. I especially remember seeing a Monkey Puzzle tree and was so amazed. I looked into being able to raise one here....but the weather just isn't right. Would love to make another visit when I am able. It is a lovely


So glad you enjoyed your trip. I love Scotland too, but then I'm biased! :lol: You would have loved this summer if you enjoyed the 'cooling showers'!! Where did you visit when you were here?


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Might manage to check in later, but in case I don't I'll say goodbye for now as we're off to Venice at 4am Wednesday (about 11pm Tuesday, EDT?) Really excited about this cruise and I'll be sure to take pictures to bore you all with when I come back on the 23rd. Just realised I'll have missed a complete TP - what a lot of reading I'm going to have. :lol: Hope everyone keeps well, and all those carers out there, extra hugs to you all. (((hugs)))
Kate.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> nitergma - a pavlova is a large meringue 'shell' topped with cream and fruit. I think it was called after Anna Pavlova the ballet dancer.


And Australians and New Zealanders fight over whether it is an Australian or a New Zealand invention for Anna Pavlova when she visited the country
I see Myfanwy said much the same thing.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Might manage to check in later, but in case I don't I'll say goodbye for now as we're off to Venice at 4am Wednesday (about 11pm Tuesday, EDT?) Really excited about this cruise and I'll be sure to take pictures to bore you all with when I come back on the 23rd. Just realised I'll have missed a complete TP - what a lot of reading I'm going to have. :lol: Hope everyone keeps well, and all those carers out there, extra hugs to you all. (((hugs)))
> Kate.


Have a wonderful trip- I love cruising even the 1 hour ones. Being on the water is so relaxing. 
Unfortunately DH doesn't like the long ones. He has never been on one but they are all full of young people doing nothing getting drunk so he doesn't want to go on one! Have tried to point out that actually this is not right- only some of them have no goal but to get drunk. Now if I could find one that went to the bookshops in the ports he just might be talked into it! 
It takes a very long time to read a whole TP in one sitting (or however many it needs to get it finished), but at least you can just read without commenting thus saving some time.


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Sam are you still up? I couldn't sleep so I have my chamomile tea and searching the web, my email and of course the TP. How are you? Hope all is going well there. I ordered the bear pattern but need to find where it downloaded. I was charged but have hunt for the pattern. So I better go off and look around in my files. Take care and chat later.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Ezenby said:


> Daraleen....yes Ill talk to my friend about posting a pic of her rug. I hear it is easy to get addicted to this type of rug hooking. Will be a few weeks because tomorrow I leave to do a fire assignment up in Washington...Wenatchee area. They have many fires due to lightning strikes. I dont fight the flames!!!! heehee.


Thank you. I understand it is a very expensive hobby according to the lady who owns the store. She said the wool is now $37 a yard and that is undyed. The frames run just under a thousand and over. Yikes, guess I will just be doing the small pieces you can do in an embroidery hoop. Look forward to seeing the picture and have a save trip!!!! Hope those fires get under control without any more loss of life. :thumbup:


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

KateB said:


> Might manage to check in later, but in case I don't I'll say goodbye for now as we're off to Venice at 4am Wednesday (about 11pm Tuesday, EDT?) Really excited about this cruise and I'll be sure to take pictures to bore you all with when I come back on the 23rd. Just realised I'll have missed a complete TP - what a lot of reading I'm going to have. :lol: Hope everyone keeps well, and all those carers out there, extra hugs to you all. (((hugs)))
> Kate.


Look forward to your return. Have a fabulous trip and Venice should be beautiful this time of year.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> Hope everyone is doing well (or at least better). Ongoing well wishes for those that continue to have health and family issues. I'm so fortunate that at least for now, our family issues seem to be under control. Last year, my parents decided that they were ready to put their names on the list for senior's housing and a unit will probably be available sometime over the winter. They live about 800 miles from me and I fly over to see them about 4 times a year and talk on the phone 3 or 4 times a week.
> 
> Here are a few photos from our local Fall Fair that took place this weekend. I always enjoy seeing all of the beautiful workmanship.


Wonderful rugs, quilts and crochet. Once I take my lesson on the rugs I will have done all three!!!! Thanks for the photos. Fun to share like this.


----------



## oddball (Jun 10, 2012)

Hi all, I have managed to keep up with everyone this weekend but had little time to comment on much. Have been busy with Harvest celebrations at church endin last evening with harvest supper and auction to sell off perishables. All non-perishables go to a trussell Trust which is a food bank that helps out families and individual that have fallen on hard times. Unfortunately this happens more and more these days.It has been a lovely few days though with friends.
Been to the reumatologist at the hospital this morning with DH and at last it looks like he will be getting some help at last other than painkillers. An MRI scan is booked for October followed by an epidural to take the pain from his legs although apparently he will still have pain in his back.Hopefully he may find walking less of a problem.
Well, I'd better go and get lunch ready. 
Love and prayers to all those who need them.
Lin x


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Might manage to check in later, but in case I don't I'll say goodbye for now as we're off to Venice at 4am Wednesday (about 11pm Tuesday, EDT?) Really excited about this cruise and I'll be sure to take pictures to bore you all with when I come back on the 23rd. Just realised I'll have missed a complete TP - what a lot of reading I'm going to have. :lol: Hope everyone keeps well, and all those carers out there, extra hugs to you all. (((hugs)))
> Kate.


Bon Voyage!!!... Looking forward to seeing your photos...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

oddball said:


> Hi all, I have managed to keep up with everyone this weekend but had little time to comment on much. Have been busy with Harvest celebrations at church endin last evening with harvest supper and auction to sell off perishables. All non-perishables go to a trussell Trust which is a food bank that helps out families and individual that have fallen on hard times. Unfortunately this happens more and more these days.It has been a lovely few days though with friends.
> Been to the reumatologist at the hospital this morning with DH and at last it looks like he will be getting some help at last other than painkillers. An MRI scan is booked for October followed by an epidural to take the pain from his legs although apparently he will still have pain in his back.Hopefully he may find walking less of a problem.
> Well, I'd better go and get lunch ready.
> Love and prayers to all those who need them.
> Lin x


Sincere thoughts and prayers for your DH. Mobility is an issue here too! Although your situation sounds more serious. 
Just had to wire up the laptop to connect- something impeding the wireless connection!
Prayers for all in need!
Very early am here, Wednesday, the south is under snow, just at the time of lambing for many. The central volcanoes are forecast for snow as well. We may even get a frost or two- not yet...
Fale gets his replacement cast this morning. 
Who ever it was suggested the hand towel to wrap under the large plastic bag for showering- we are so grateful for that hint!
Happy day/afternoon for Tuesday to all the rest of the community- Australia may be asleep still, or nearly asleep!


----------



## Joe P (Sep 20, 2011)

5mmp, could I use axanthum gum instead of potato starch when baking non-gluten items? joe p.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Strawberry4u said:


> Sam are you still up? I couldn't sleep so I have my chamomile tea and searching the web, my email and of course the TP. How are you? Hope all is going well there. I ordered the bear pattern but need to find where it downloaded. I was charged but have hunt for the pattern. So I better go off and look around in my files. Take care and chat later.


If you go into 'My Account' on craftsy, your pattern should be their in your 'library'. You can download them as often as you like once you've paid for them. Hope this helps.


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

It is 7:11am in the morning and the house remains at 80 deg. inside. Forcast in the 80's for the rest of the wk ending Thurs at 88. A tai chi day for me today. and I will be getting ready soon. Missing my dog this morning. Soon I'll have to remedy that situation. Signing off for now and checking with everyone later. Marlark marge.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Joe P said:


> 5mmp, could I use axanthum gum instead of potato starch when baking non-gluten items? joe p.


I will check around and see if you can do that without any repercussions to the outcome. You might also want to try cutting all the ingredients in half and only baking half the recipe. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

I know that corn starch/corn flour is often substituted for the potato starch/potato flour. You may also try substituting other starch flours for it. The xanthun gum is more used to make the bread rise which the starches "stick the bread together and thicken it".
Here is an excellent go-to place for referencing these things. (BTW, the celiac person who writes this page does not like to use potato starch/flour).
http://glutenfreegoddess.blogspot.ca/2008/12/baking-cooking-substitutions-for-gluten.html


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Flour Mix--Jeanne's Gluten-Free All Purpose Flour Mix
http://artofglutenfreebaking.com

You can use this flour mix cup-for-cup for the flour in most of your favorite recipes! I use it for all of my gluten-free recipes. Each cup of Jeanne's Gluten-Free All-Purpose Flour is equal to 140g.

Jeanne's Gluten-Free All-Purpose Flour Mix (mix together and store in a cool, dark place, or in fridge for long-term storage):
1 1/4 C (170 g) brown rice flour
1 1/4 C (205 g) white rice flour
1 C (120 g) tapioca flour
1 C (165 g) sweet rice flour (also known as Mochiko)
2 scant tsp. xanthan gum

http://www.artofglutenfreebaking.com/2009/11/the-story-behind-my-gluten-free-flour-mix/

Another gluten free page

http://www.livingwithout.com/issues/4_8/gluten_free_special_baking-2017-1.html

Gluten free Bisquick type receipt, you have to scroll down the page to find it.

Hope these help.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
NanaCaren just sent the above to me and I reposted this here for any celiac people to take advantage of. Also with Christmas and Thanksgiving coming up, there may be some celiacs come to visit and you dont want them to be left out of things, so this may come in handy. Big huge thank you to Nana Caren!!! 

I know at my local grocery store, sometimes I can buy the gluten-free bisquick mix for biscuits and pancakes.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Myfanwy--Hopefully we are a long way from snow season, but had light frost on the roof edges this morning. I'm not certain what has happened in the garden since yesterday. We were not expecting such a drop in temps just yet.

I'm still canning tomatoes and Tim is home from school because his one-on-one aide is still ill and unable to work. 

It is simpler for all concerned to keep him here than to wait for and then instruct a substitute aide on his needs, which are not all that many or complicated; but since Tim looks more typical than many special needs kids, the aides are often embarrassed or hesitant to attend to them. Especially since he has entered puberty and that is quite obvious. Hopefully they will both be back to the routine tomorrow.

Best wishes to Fale and his recovery. Hope the spring weather will lift your spirits and give you renewed strength.

Ohio Joy


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

daralene said:


> west coast kitty said:
> 
> 
> > Hope everyone is doing well (or at least better). Ongoing well wishes for those that continue to have health and family issues. I'm so fortunate that at least for now, our family issues seem to be under control. Last year, my parents decided that they were ready to put their names on the list for senior's housing and a unit will probably be available sometime over the winter. They live about 800 miles from me and I fly over to see them about 4 times a year and talk on the phone 3 or 4 times a week.
> ...


All three are certainly interesting and can produce some lovely works, Daralene. Haven't done crocheting since I started to knit except for detail work or cast-ons. Took a rug-hooking class several years ago at our public library and really enjoyed it.

Ohio Joy


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Getting ready for lunch with a long time friend. We have known each other since we were 3. Went through school together until college. We have somewhat kept in touch, but not consistently. We will have a lot to catch up on!


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Good Tuesday morning everyone! I have finally been enjoying a quiet few days but need to get busy again. dear mother-in-law and father-in-law are coming for a visit starting Thursday. We are taking them to a wedding on Saturday (too far for them to comfortably drive). They will go home Sunday or Monday. Besides the wedding, I am taking dear MIL to Hobby Lobby and Hancock Fabrics on Friday...next door to each other so will be nice, easy walking for her. She gets around well but has had a partial hip replacement and a knee replacement so uneven ground gives her the willies. She is starting to have some balance problems and discovered the leg with the hip replacement AND knee replacement is about 1 inch shorter than the other leg. She has been wearing a lift in her shoe and that does seem to help. She is my crafing idol. While I learned to knit and crochet from my mom, dear MIL also knits and crochets but also does beautiful counted cross-stitch and quilting. We will have fun together at the stores 

I am plugging along on the scarf to complete a set for ME...normally doesn't happen - ha! Seems like most things I make find their way into others' hands  The rolled brim hat now has mittens to keep it company until I get the scarf finished. I am using the free pattern from Lion Brand called Amazing, Directional Colors Scarf (Pattern #L0587). It looks a bit complicated but it really isn't...I can watch TV and/or carry on a conversation and still work the pattern - yay! I am half way done now but I don't know how much knitting I will get done with my company here...we will see. 

Time to sit down and plan my meals so I can get as much done beforehand as possible. Supposed to be 90+ degrees F here today but cooler tomorrow. If I plan today, I can shop tomorrow, touch up the house and prepare what I can so when Thursday arrives, we can just relax, visit and have fun.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

After I went to Liberty Cottage in Canandaigua, NY for rug hooking supplies for my course, I went down to the lake and enjoyed the beauty. Such a beautiful place. Photos taken with phone and I finally learned there is a zoom, so we will see what that turned out like??? Hmmmm, a little grainy, but not bad for a phone.

Just got back from acupuncture. So wonderful and helps me so much. This afternoon is my physical at the doctors. I got a call as I hadn't been in so long......so today is it. Sure hope my BP is still low. Had a migraine this am and it is often high when that happens. What a drag I have to have it today but maybe I have it because of having to go to the doctor. LOL


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Beautiful pictures, Daralene. Thanks so much for sharing. Looks somewhat like the Mississippi River between Illinois and Missouri, just north of St. Louis where we've lived 3 different times. Ohio Joy


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Daralene, thank you for posting those photos!!! They are breath-taking views! Love it!


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

jheiens said:


> Beautiful pictures, Daralene. Thanks so much for sharing. Looks somewhat like the Mississippi River between Illinois and Missouri, just north of St. Louis where we've lived 3 different times. Ohio Joy


You are Welcome. It's one of the Finger Lakes, Canandaigua Lake. The name is a native word ("Kah-nan-dah-kwe") for "the chosen spot"


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Daralene, thank you for posting those photos!!! They are breath-taking views! Love it!


So glad you like them. I love to drive to the Finger Lakes. Reminds me of my time in the Highlands of Haliburton, Ont. where there were so many lakes. Best time of my childhood.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

daralene said:


> jheiens said:
> 
> 
> > Beautiful pictures, Daralene. Thanks so much for sharing. Looks somewhat like the Mississippi River between Illinois and Missouri, just north of St. Louis where we've lived 3 different times. Ohio Joy
> ...


The seneca word, canadaigua, meaning the chosen spot or place, is where the name of the country of Canada came from.
Canadaigua is pronounced as /ˌkænənˈdeɪgwə/ (kan-uhn-dey-gwuh) can- un- day- gwah


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> > jheiens said:
> ...


Wow....I didn't realize Canada came from that!!!! Thanks for that info. Love it. Interesting that it reminded me of Canada too. Love to go there so much as it reminds me of home with my dear aunt when I lived with her right on the lake in West Guilford, Haliburton. Think it was called Grass Lake.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

I love, love, love your photos, Daralene! That last one with the tree and the rocks by the water looks like a perfect place to sit and knit (or do rug hooking) and ponder


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> On Girdle Buster, should be 3 cups cold milk added to puddings NOT cans. I am so very sorry.


Thank you for your recipes. They sound like winners and will try.


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

daralene said:


> After I went to Liberty Cottage in Canandaigua, NY for rug hooking supplies for my course, I went down to the lake and enjoyed the beauty. Such a beautiful place. Photos taken with phone and I finally learned there is a zoom, so we will see what that turned out like??? Hmmmm, a little grainy, but not bad for a phone.
> 
> Just got back from acupuncture. So wonderful and helps me so much. This afternoon is my physical at the doctors. I got a call as I hadn't been in so long......so today is it. Sure hope my BP is still low. Had a migraine this am and it is often high when that happens. What a drag I have to have it today but maybe I have it because of having to go to the doctor. LOL


 I hope all went well with you physical today. I love the pictures,so beautiful. It sounds like you have a busy day. Have a good one and thanks for sharing.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Myfanwy--Hopefully we are a long way from snow season, but had light frost on the roof edges this morning. I'm not certain what has happened in the garden since yesterday. We were not expecting such a drop in temps just yet.
> 
> I'm still canning tomatoes and Tim is home from school because his one-on-one aide is still ill and unable to work.
> 
> ...


Dear Joy! thank you for your kind thoughts. The temperature inside has 'dropped' to 13C outside 6.5C definitely not quite a frost- because it is still raining - although the barometer reads that it is to become sunny.
Hoping Tim's aide is back to full health- it can be a real problem when there is no back up. 
One of my nephews has CP, and my brother chose to go through school with him, to solve the problem- the schools are really scrimping for funds- they were lucky that the 'bread winner' already was my SIL- she is a respected scientist
The nephew is now holding down a job- although I will not be tempted to be a passenger in his car- my brother says he is a bit heavy on the accelerator!
My plan is to get some tomatoes started- I usually grow from seed- I must check out what I have left from last year- or I will end up having to buy plants- I love home grown- love tomatoes full stop!
Hope you enjoy the afternoon!
Hello to everyone else! whatever time of day!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

daralene said:


> After I went to Liberty Cottage in Canandaigua, NY for rug hooking supplies for my course, I went down to the lake and enjoyed the beauty. Such a beautiful place. Photos taken with phone and I finally learned there is a zoom, so we will see what that turned out like??? Hmmmm, a little grainy, but not bad for a phone.
> 
> Just got back from acupuncture. So wonderful and helps me so much. This afternoon is my physical at the doctors. I got a call as I hadn't been in so long......so today is it. Sure hope my BP is still low. Had a migraine this am and it is often high when that happens. What a drag I have to have it today but maybe I have it because of having to go to the doctor. LOL


Love the photos, Daralene!
Just helping Fale get ready for his appointment, as always about three hours ahead of time!
Hope the doctor's appointment has gone well, I think you are now into the afternoon!


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

I don't know how many of you take advqntage of Papa John's pizza offers; just wanted to let you know that we did last night. For our area, and I imagine they do it for other areas and football teams as well, any time the Redskins make a touchdown, you get an additional topping on your pizza and if they also win, the toppings are doubled.

So last night we were able to get a large pizza with EIGHT toppings for $9.99, plus tax. We very seldom have pizza so it was a real treat. We'll cut down on calories the rest of the week! :lol:


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

gottastch said:


> I love, love, love your photos, Daralene! That last one with the tree and the rocks by the water looks like a perfect place to sit and knit (or do rug hooking) and ponder


Yes, we take the grandchildren there and wouldn't it be fun if we were all there together. A knitting party there would be fabulous and lunch on the boat.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Strawberry4u said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> > After I went to Liberty Cottage in Canandaigua, NY for rug hooking supplies for my course, I went down to the lake and enjoyed the beauty. Such a beautiful place. Photos taken with phone and I finally learned there is a zoom, so we will see what that turned out like??? Hmmmm, a little grainy, but not bad for a phone.
> ...


Thank you. My physical went great. BP down and no medication now. Another 5 lbs. lost since I was last there. He was just smiling and asked what I was doing and I told him and he said "We are what we eat." Looks like I'm on the right path.

He did give me the shingles vaccination. I had the shingles once and really bad post-herpetic neuralgia and he told me I should get the shot, so I did. Never want those again. I would have gotten it before as I know you can get them more than once but he told me I might get them from the shot. This time he seemed shocked when I said that, so I let it go and just got the shot as he said I wouldn't get them from it!!!????


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

kate - will be anxious to hear all about your trip with pictures.

sam



KateB said:


> Might manage to check in later, but in case I don't I'll say goodbye for now as we're off to Venice at 4am Wednesday (about 11pm Tuesday, EDT?) Really excited about this cruise and I'll be sure to take pictures to bore you all with when I come back on the 23rd. Just realised I'll have missed a complete TP - what a lot of reading I'm going to have. :lol: Hope everyone keeps well, and all those carers out there, extra hugs to you all. (((hugs)))
> Kate.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Very peaceful scenes, daralene. I love being near the water whether it's ocean, lake, or river.


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

sorry strawberry - went to bed a little early - hope you found your bear pattern.

sam



Strawberry4u said:


> Sam are you still up? I couldn't sleep so I have my chamomile tea and searching the web, my email and of course the TP. How are you? Hope all is going well there. I ordered the bear pattern but need to find where it downloaded. I was charged but have hunt for the pattern. So I better go off and look around in my files. Take care and chat later.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

myfanwy said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> > After I went to Liberty Cottage in Canandaigua, NY for rug hooking supplies for my course, I went down to the lake and enjoyed the beauty. Such a beautiful place. Photos taken with phone and I finally learned there is a zoom, so we will see what that turned out like??? Hmmmm, a little grainy, but not bad for a phone.
> ...


Thanks Myfanwy...So funny, I kept reading the 13c as inside and I see now it actually says outside. Nice for outside, but a little cold for inside. Funny how our eyes trick us. Hope getting the cast changed goes well and it isn't too hard for Fale to get in and out of the cab, etc.

My appointment went great. I'm smiling and believe it or not, so is the doctor. I think he was a little surprised as last time I saw him it looked like I was headed for surgery or a wheel chair. I'm quite happy. Hope all goes as well with Fale healing and the new cast. So glad people came up with solutions for you so he could take a shower, especially with the length of time this has gone on.

Hugs,
Daralene


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

good news for your husband oddball - sending him lots of healing energy.

sam



oddball said:


> Hi all, I have managed to keep up with everyone this weekend but had little time to comment on much. Have been busy with Harvest celebrations at church endin last evening with harvest supper and auction to sell off perishables. All non-perishables go to a trussell Trust which is a food bank that helps out families and individual that have fallen on hard times. Unfortunately this happens more and more these days.It has been a lovely few days though with friends.
> Been to the reumatologist at the hospital this morning with DH and at last it looks like he will be getting some help at last other than painkillers. An MRI scan is booked for October followed by an epidural to take the pain from his legs although apparently he will still have pain in his back.Hopefully he may find walking less of a problem.
> Well, I'd better go and get lunch ready.
> Love and prayers to all those who need them.
> Lin x


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Great pics, daralene


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

what beautiful pictures daralene - thanks for sharing them - it looks nice and peaceful there.

sam



daralene said:


> After I went to Liberty Cottage in Canandaigua, NY for rug hooking supplies for my course, I went down to the lake and enjoyed the beauty. Such a beautiful place. Photos taken with phone and I finally learned there is a zoom, so we will see what that turned out like??? Hmmmm, a little grainy, but not bad for a phone.
> 
> Just got back from acupuncture. So wonderful and helps me so much. This afternoon is my physical at the doctors. I got a call as I hadn't been in so long......so today is it. Sure hope my BP is still low. Had a migraine this am and it is often high when that happens. What a drag I have to have it today but maybe I have it because of having to go to the doctor. LOL


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> > You all have given such great recipes and I will do my best to use them but i had problems finding "potato starch" What is that and where do I get it? Our grocer just looked at me like I had a third head. he he. I took my best friend to a birthday lunch at a Chinese buffet over in San Antonio. Back to Mom's and picked her up to get her out as she has been a bit depressed and I needed to get her out again today and she so enjoyed it. Glad I could do it. I come home after what I call "Mama Marathon" and crash out and sleep for two hours to rest emotionally and physically. You all with aged ones are in my prayers and I won't mention your names as I get a bit confused.
> ...


I started to watch Quantum of Solace last night but got a phone call and missed the start of it. I'm with you..Roger Moore is my Bond guy too - sooo suave. The newer guys just never seem to have what it takes to be Bond. :lol:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Hope everyone is doing well (or at least better). Ongoing well wishes for those that continue to have health and family issues. I'm so fortunate that at least for now, our family issues seem to be under control. Last year, my parents decided that they were ready to put their names on the list for senior's housing and a unit will probably be available sometime over the winter. They live about 800 miles from me and I fly over to see them about 4 times a year and talk on the phone 3 or 4 times a week.
> 
> Here are a few photos from our local Fall Fair that took place this weekend. I always enjoy seeing all of the beautiful workmanship.


Wow - lovely quilts. I haven't made one in quite a while. Makes me think I should consider doing one again.


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

wow doris - that was a great deal.

sam

i don't know if there is a papa john's in defiance or not.


DorisT said:


> I don't know how many of you take advqntage of Papa John's pizza offers; just wanted to let you know that we did last night. For our area, and I imagine they do it for other areas and football teams as well, any time the Redskins make a touchdown, you get an additional topping on your pizza and if they also win, the toppings are doubled.
> 
> So last night we were able to get a large pizza with EIGHT toppings for $9.99, plus tax. We very seldom have pizza so it was a real treat. We'll cut down on calories the rest of the week! :lol:


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

no one beats sean connery though - think i spelled his last name wrong -

sam



budasha said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Joe P said:
> ...


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> Might manage to check in later, but in case I don't I'll say goodbye for now as we're off to Venice at 4am Wednesday (about 11pm Tuesday, EDT?) Really excited about this cruise and I'll be sure to take pictures to bore you all with when I come back on the 23rd. Just realised I'll have missed a complete TP - what a lot of reading I'm going to have. :lol: Hope everyone keeps well, and all those carers out there, extra hugs to you all. (((hugs)))
> Kate.


Wishing you a lovely trip to Venice and sure wish I was going with you. Looking forward to seeing your photos.


----------



## Silverowl (Sep 6, 2011)

preston said:


> no one beats sean connery though - think i spelled his last name wrong -
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


I have to agree with you Sam that Sean Connery is the best Bond. You did spell his name correctly.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

DorisT said:


> Very peaceful scenes, daralene. I love being near the water whether it's ocean, lake, or river.


Thanks DorisT...Me too!!!!


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Marianne must have been really exhausted after her ordeal with her mother and then having her son there too. I know she loved it but do think she got totally tired out. Sure do look forward to hearing from her again and knowing all is well.


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

Good afternoon all: Had a party at the sr. ctr. for lunch today: BarBQ Beef sand, macaroni salad, broasted potatos, limabeans and corn, punch,and dessert was a cobbler with apples cinnamon and rice? or maybe tapioca? It was good anyway I would like a recipe if anyone has something like it.
Appt for flu shot tomorrow am very early. Also appt with dm nurse on Friday also early.Hey we need some new scenic pics.
I've had the same desktop background for quite a while now. I was given a "nook" with no instructions so if anyone has some suggestions on how I might utilize it bring them to me in a pm please so I can print out for reference. So long for now. Marlark Marge.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Joe P said:


> 5mmp, could I use axanthum gum instead of potato starch when baking non-gluten items? joe p.


The xanthan gum basically replaces gluten I think, having a binding effect. I don't tihnk potato starch serves that purpose.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

For me Roger Moore as James Bond never ever looses his cool and has no furiously fast movements as he does not need them -- he already has the viewer relaxed on the edge of their seat!  That is not to say that Sean Connery was not a good James Bond, as he was good too. I just liked Roger Moore a tad bit better.
*sigh* I did not get much Quantum of Solace watched either as I had so much other stuff I had to get done!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

margewhaples said:


> Good afternoon all: Had a party at the sr. ctr. for lunch today: BarBQ Beef sand, macaroni salad, broasted potatos, limabeans and corn, punch,and dessert was a cobbler with apples cinnamon and rice? or maybe tapioca? It was good anyway I would like a recipe if anyone has something like it.
> Appt for flu shot tomorrow am very early. Also appt with dm nurse on Friday also early.Hey we need some new scenic pics.
> I've had the same desktop background for quite a while now. I was given a "nook" with no instructions so if anyone has some suggestions on how I might utilize it bring them to me in a pm please so I can print out for reference. So long for now. Marlark Marge.


Hi Marge, is the nook you were given an ereader? I have the Kobo Touch. My son and his gf gave it to me for my birthday back in June of this year. I am thrilled with it!!!

I would suggest you type in Nook into your search bar. It is put out by Barnes and Noble. The other thing to do is go to your library and they can assist you with that. You will need the key code that was sent to the person who bought the Nook. http://www.e-readerfeeder.com/how-to-use-your-nook.html

You then register it in your name (unless the other person who bought the Nook already registered it) with the Barnes and Noble website. Follow what their instructions are on how to operate and get ebooks for it.


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

preston said:


> how often does one need to separate a dozen eggs?
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


[/quote]

sense i eat egg white omlettes most every morn, with veggies in it, i just buy the egg whites in a carton, costs very little. i didn't do good seperating by hand, so ..... :|


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

mjs said:


> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmp, could I use axanthum gum instead of potato starch when baking non-gluten items? joe p.
> ...


I am pretty sure you are right mjs, xanthum gum would serve the same purpose as guar gum, assuming they are in fact different. The recipes give the amounts in teaspoons, whereas it would be a 1/2 cup at least of potato flour/starch


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> > Joe P said:
> ...


yah, I understand what you are saying and it would all depend on what amount of potato flour/potato starch was called for. ie. if the recipe called for 1 cup of potato flour then you are not using 1 cup of xanthun gum to replace it with. You would use another flour such as corn flour or rice flour or tapioca flour in place of the potato flour. The xanthun gum replaces the actions the yeast would do and yeast acts on the gluten to make the bread rise. It is the prefered choise when making breads or cakes. The guar gum is better for cold dishes that are not baked.  Here is an article on the two gums:

http://docs.bobsredmill.com/index2.php?option=com_docman&task=doc_view&gid=5307&Itemid=29


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Beautiful pics Daralene, thank you for sharing them. 
I just got back a bit ago from knitting group, it was a blast, a lady was teaching finger crochet, I had forgotten that we used to do that as kids. lol Lots of fun to play with.
Friday we are planning to go to the Fiber Arts Fair in Scottsbluff, Nebraska, that should be a lot of fun too. Can't wait. 

Well, I started reading the TP backwards trying to get caught up, so I guess I'll get back to it. Hope all are well and happy, or well on their way to both.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

double post :-D


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

daralene said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > daralene said:
> ...


Just got back from the doctors- we have another appointment to see one of the Professors at the medical school. Certain amount of resistence but hopefully tomorrow will bring a change of heart! Shortly I have to go for my own appointment and blood test- I have been so involved being there for Fale- I forgot I needed to go too!!! Better have some lunch before I go or it will be the classic case of impulse purchasing!
So glad your appointment went well! Hats off to you for persevering with the diet. I have succumbed to too much soft drink in recent weeks and piled on nearly 10lbs, groan. I knew from one of my dresses that nearly does not fit!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > mjs said:
> ...


trust you 5mms to be able to back it up with links and all!!! Do you spend all day on your computer- I like to try and use my memory!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

daralene said:


> After I went to Liberty Cottage in Canandaigua, NY for rug hooking supplies for my course, I went down to the lake and enjoyed the beauty. Such a beautiful place. Photos taken with phone and I finally learned there is a zoom, so we will see what that turned out like??? Hmmmm, a little grainy, but not bad for a phone.
> 
> Just got back from acupuncture. So wonderful and helps me so much. This afternoon is my physical at the doctors. I got a call as I hadn't been in so long......so today is it. Sure hope my BP is still low. Had a migraine this am and it is often high when that happens. What a drag I have to have it today but maybe I have it because of having to go to the doctor. LOL


Beautiful photos- I especially love the steam boat.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Beautiful pics Daralene, thank you for sharing them.
> I just got back a bit ago from knitting group, it was a blast, a lady was teaching finger crochet, I had forgotten that we used to do that as kids. lol Lots of fun to play with.
> Friday we are planning to go to the Fiber Arts Fair in Scottsbluff, Nebraska, that should be a lot of fun too. Can't wait.
> 
> Well, I started reading the TP backwards trying to get caught up, so I guess I'll get back to it. Hope all are well and happy, or well on their way to both.


That's funny. I seem to catch up going backwards too. :lol: 
Thanks, glad you liked the photos. I love the FingerLakes and will try and share photos whenever I go there with all of you. Love seeing where all of you live too.

Oh how I wish we were going to the same Fiber Arts Fair. Wouldn't it be fun to meet up. Mine is Saturday and Sunday at Hemlock Lake, or just a short distance from the lake. I will be in courses from 1-4 Sat. and 1-3 Sun. Can't wait!! Glad you enjoy your knitting group. Don't know why I am shy to join one but I am. As you can see once I get going I'm not shy so it is strange.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

darowil said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> > After I went to Liberty Cottage in Canandaigua, NY for rug hooking supplies for my course, I went down to the lake and enjoyed the beauty. Such a beautiful place. Photos taken with phone and I finally learned there is a zoom, so we will see what that turned out like??? Hmmmm, a little grainy, but not bad for a phone.
> ...


Thanks Darowil...Getting a compliment from you after all your photos of exotic places and animals means a lot. Thank you so much for sharing your experiences with us. How I loved seeing your photos!!!!
;-)


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

daralene said:


> Strawberry4u said:
> 
> 
> > daralene said:
> ...


Great to hear someones health improving.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

myfanwy said:


> Just got back from the doctors- we have another appointment to see one of the Professors at the medical school. Certain amount of resistence but hopefully tomorrow will bring a change of heart! Shortly I have to go for my own appointment and blood test- I have been so involved being there for Fale- I forgot I needed to go too!!! Better have some lunch before I go or it will be the classic case of impulse purchasing!
> So glad your appointment went well! Hats off to you for persevering with the diet. I have succumbed to too much soft drink in recent weeks and piled on nearly 10lbs, groan. I knew from one of my dresses that nearly does not fit!


It seems I've had to keep losing the same 6 lbs. over and over, but now I broke through to 7 lbs. loss and truly hope that is a good sign. Hope all goes well with the blood test and appointment. Yes, one tends to neglect themselves when taking care of others, so I'm really glad you remembered your appointment. You've had a lot of stress going on so be easy on yourself. I think one comforts oneself with things that they are familiar with when under a lot of stress.
Hugs,
Daralene


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

daralene said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > Just got back from the doctors- we have another appointment to see one of the Professors at the medical school. Certain amount of resistence but hopefully tomorrow will bring a change of heart! Shortly I have to go for my own appointment and blood test- I have been so involved being there for Fale- I forgot I needed to go too!!! Better have some lunch before I go or it will be the classic case of impulse purchasing!
> ...


(((HUGS))) right back atcha, as they say nowadays!!! best get a move on!!!...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

daralene said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > daralene said:
> ...


Hopefully tomorrow or Friday I can get more on- we leave here in a few hours and when I am on my computer I should be able to get them on (that is if David hasn't deleted them from my camera when he put them onto his computer as he did with the first ones!).


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

nostalgia is good--it brings back warm comfortable feels from childhood. When canning back home there was only apple cider and white vinegar that was at least 5% acidity sometimes as much as 7%--which you would use less off but now there is also distilled (this I use for cleaning windows and as fabric softener in the final rinse, leaves your clothes fresh and soft) or for hair rinse to remove build up of all the stuff we put on hair--see I side track too. Anyway.... this salsa recipe interested me because I cannot eat salsa ever because the second or third ingredient is always onions of which I am extremely allergic to. So, leaving out the onion, I will give this a try. Thanks for posting. It's kind of like mayonnaise--really easy to make but no one does.



mjs said:


> gottastch said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Actually there is a secret to lowering your weight. Instead of loosing it, get rid of it, otherwise it just finds you again. Anyway that is my motto. I now attend exercise class twice a week, eat wisely and stay away from sweets. The last part can be accomplished but it takes about two months of no sugar for your palate to reject the taste.



daralene said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > Just got back from the doctors- we have another appointment to see one of the Professors at the medical school. Certain amount of resistence but hopefully tomorrow will bring a change of heart! Shortly I have to go for my own appointment and blood test- I have been so involved being there for Fale- I forgot I needed to go too!!! Better have some lunch before I go or it will be the classic case of impulse purchasing!
> ...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

daralene said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> > Beautiful pics Daralene, thank you for sharing them.
> ...


It would be awesome to be going to the same one. I was a little shy about going, but I had steeled myself to it and went in, there wasn't anything going on and I didn't want to ask but one of the ladies at the counter told me I should go join in, as we were talking about yarn, and she took me through the back of the store and down to the stairs to where they meet. So, I'm glad I went in, I will definitely go next week too.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Myfanwy, hope your doctors appt goes well, and hopefully you won't have any trouble with getting Fale to go to his next appt. 

Hugs a bunch.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Congrats on taking off the pounds Daralene! less physical stuff to hug but just as big a heart for your hubby to hold!


----------



## Needleme (Sep 27, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Good Tuesday morning everyone! I have finally been enjoying a quiet few days but need to get busy again. dear mother-in-law and father-in-law are coming for a visit starting Thursday. We are taking them to a wedding on Saturday (too far for them to comfortably drive). They will go home Sunday or Monday. Besides the wedding, I am taking dear MIL to Hobby Lobby and Hancock Fabrics on Friday...next door to each other so will be nice, easy walking for her. She gets around well but has had a partial hip replacement and a knee replacement so uneven ground gives her the willies. She is starting to have some balance problems and discovered the leg with the hip replacement AND knee replacement is about 1 inch shorter than the other leg. She has been wearing a lift in her shoe and that does seem to help. She is my crafing idol. While I learned to knit and crochet from my mom, dear MIL also knits and crochets but also does beautiful counted cross-stitch and quilting. We will have fun together at the stores
> 
> I am plugging along on the scarf to complete a set for ME...normally doesn't happen - ha! Seems like most things I make find their way into others' hands  The rolled brim hat now has mittens to keep it company until I get the scarf finished. I am using the free pattern from Lion Brand called Amazing, Directional Colors Scarf (Pattern #L0587). It looks a bit complicated but it really isn't...I can watch TV and/or carry on a conversation and still work the pattern - yay! I am half way done now but I don't know how much knitting I will get done with my company here...we will see.
> 
> Time to sit down and plan my meals so I can get as much done beforehand as possible. Supposed to be 90+ degrees F here today but cooler tomorrow. If I plan today, I can shop tomorrow, touch up the house and prepare what I can so when Thursday arrives, we can just relax, visit and have fun.


Oh, I think she will have a wonderful time shopping at the crafts stores with you! I smile thinking about it! Happy shopping!


----------



## Needleme (Sep 27, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> > myfanwy said:
> ...


Oh, my friend, I feel your pain! I have put on weight since I stopped exercising regularly-- it is soooo hard to get back into it! I would so rather sit and knit (shhhh! and drink a few glasses of wine-- I don't like soda too much...)...


----------



## Needleme (Sep 27, 2011)

daralene said:


> Marianne must have been really exhausted after her ordeal with her mother and then having her son there too. I know she loved it but do think she got totally tired out. Sure do look forward to hearing from her again and knowing all is well.


So glad you're keeping in touch for all of us!


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

darowil said:


> Hopefully tomorrow or Friday I can get more on- we leave here in a few hours and when I am on my computer I should be able to get them on (that is if David hasn't deleted them from my camera when he put them onto his computer as he did with the first ones!).


I'll be looking forward to that and I'm sure we all will. David will have to post the first ones... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Needleme said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> > Marianne must have been really exhausted after her ordeal with her mother and then having her son there too. I know she loved it but do think she got totally tired out. Sure do look forward to hearing from her again and knowing all is well.
> ...


Always nice to see you!!!!

Yes, hope Marianne is ok. She's been through so much lately and her mother too.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > myfanwy said:
> ...


*giggles and chuckles* I cant seem to find my memory, so I dont know that I trust it!! :lol: ;-) :?


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

We just found out my brother in law is fine he just can't drive for 3 months which is inconvenient but is wife is driving for now. They think because he was shoveling gravel and the neighbor propane tank was leaking might have caused it. Thanks to all who remembered him!!!


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Ask4j said:


> Actually there is a secret to lowering your weight. Instead of loosing it, get rid of it, otherwise it just finds you again. Anyway that is my motto. I now attend exercise class twice a week, eat wisely and stay away from sweets. The last part can be accomplished but it takes about two months of no sugar for your palate to reject the taste.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You made me laugh. I like that one and will use it..."not lose it!!!" I agree about the sugar. Have been off sugar for over a year. My goodness, it could be several years now and don't crave sweets any more. Never thought I could do it but it wasn't as hard as I thought. I know the weight will start to come off now that I am healthy enough to start walking and although I can't do aerobics I can swim and do weights. It's so wonderful to have enough energy to do these things finally. People with fibro need exercise but it can make them sick if they do too much and I know from experience. Lack of energy is also a big problem. Swimming, tai chi, qui gong, stretching are good and as one gets healthier they can add in more exercise. I know Margewhaples does tai chi....You Go Marge. You inspire the rest of us as you keep going and we know you have lots of days when you can barely do it. Think yoga is good too but if you are having problems using arms and knees it is pretty difficult.

Anyway, now I know the secret. I have to quit losing it because it keeps finding me. :lol:


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

nittergma said:


> We just found out my brother in law is fine he just can't drive for 3 months which is inconvenient but is wife is driving for now. They think because he was shoveling gravel and the neighbor propane tank was leaking might have caused it. Thanks to all who remembered him!!!


That is so wonderful to find out that he is fine. Terrible that this happened to him and hope it will never happen again. Also hope the neighbor fixes that tank before there is an explosion or more damage to someone's health. Too bad that had to happen to your BIL, but at least good news. Hope the 3 months go fast with no more problems.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Bulldog said:


> On Girdle Buster, should be 3 cups cold milk added to puddings NOT cans. I am so very sorry.


Bulldog....So sorry you are stressed. Hope you are feeling better now. Thank you so much for taking the time to put in those recipes and going to all the trouble to keep amending them. A lot of work. So kind of you.
:thumbup:


----------



## rpuhrmann (Jun 20, 2011)

Hi All!
I thought I would give you all a good chuckle tonight! My dad lives in a senior apartment (62 yrs & up), in Salem, OR. He called me last week to talk, and a lady came to his door, so he said "oh, I have to go now! Talk to you later. Click". Then, in the same day, he called to ask me a question, and all of a sudden, he says the SAME THING! Another lady had come to the door! I told him he needs to tell his girlfriends that he couldn't talk because his daughter is on the phone! lol There are 88 women in this apartment, and only 10 men. Every time I go to visit, my dad says he doesn't know many people there, but we get stopped about every 15 ft or so, on the way to his apartment, by all these women! I told my dad, if I didn't know better, I would think he was being a gigolo! LOL 
On a side note-my two older sisters are fit to be tied! They don't think our dad should have another girlfriend. (Our mother died in 11/2003). I think it's cute, and encourage him, so my sisters are mad at me. hahahahaha Of course, I am the baby in the family, so I never listen to them. My dad says my middle name is Trouble! lol


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

bellestarr12 said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> > bellestarr12 said:
> ...


 :shock: if i didn't know better i would think you were describing my older sister, she has always been all about herself and considers no one but herself, thats why me and parents raised her two girls when she took off to OK when they were toddler and other started K. always thought only of herself. i wouldn't change a thing about raising the girls, i get so tired of bailing (well, i don't anymore) her out of hot check situations, and now after being a diabetic for most of her life and eating and doing what she wanted when she wanted, now she is on dialisys has pacemaker, and multiple health issues. she is 60 this yr. if she makes it 2 more yrs i will be surprised, but she makes a pt of doing always what she wants to do. there is no real mother daughter feelings between her girls and her, i usually tell them to check on her. (i just don't want them to have regrets when she is gone. she is a retired nurse, she knows what she should do but never does, i used to sit in her hospital room when dr.s would come in and question her, and she would give some dilusional answer. i don't anymore, i flat out tell them the truth of how she really eats or acts. she does get mad, but don't care. with dad in nursing home, and mom going to have her other knee surgury done, i will not be at her beck and call much and thats ok, i am tired of always doing for her, she never goes out of her way to do for anyone, i think she has seen dad once since he has been in home, and its been a wk now. i just don't understand the selfishness of some folks, i could never do the things she has done with no thougth to what it means to someone else. ok, now that is venting, sorry. but i so understand your thoughts about your mom. :?


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Southern Gal, sounds like it is definitely time for you to pay a bit more attention to yourself and less to your sister. There does come a time to quit banging your head against the brick wall. Your nieces that you helped raise, will not feel regrets about anything they have done. The regrets they will likely have is that their mother was not there for them. I would not push them to do any daughterly duties towards their mother, like checking on her. You dont want them to resent you for this and there is nothing you can do to create a mother-daughter feeling between them now. She never bonded with them and seems like she is bent on doing her own thing. I live by "you made your bed, now you get to lay in it" and this is after I tried to get the person to buy a different bed in their life. Sounds like you need to let your sister be and she can expect no sympathetic actions any more from you. You have done your part and now you have other committments that draw you. You dont want to end up being bitter towards everyone/everything because you are catering to your sister. Get out and enjoy life on your terms, not hers!


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Banana Oudding:
> 
> 1 box vanilla wafers
> 4-5 bananas
> ...


  oh yumm, this is the only way i make B. pudding these days, so much better tasteing to me, than the old fashion kind. so easy too


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> For me Roger Moore as James Bond never ever looses his cool and has no furiously fast movements as he does not need them -- he already has the viewer relaxed on the edge of their seat!  That is not to say that Sean Connery was not a good James Bond, as he was good too. I just liked Roger Moore a tad bit better.
> *sigh* I did not get much Quantum of Solace watched either as I had so much other stuff I had to get done!


  Gotta chime in here, Sean Connery is my fav bond man, and wow, does that man age like fine wine. he is still a handsome man and what an actor & love to hear him talk.
ahh


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Southern Gal, sounds like it is definitely time for you to pay a bit more attention to yourself and less to your sister. There does come a time to quit banging your head against the brick wall. Your nieces that you helped raise, will not feel regrets about anything they have done. The regrets they will likely have is that their mother was not there for them. I would not push them to do any daughterly duties towards their mother, like checking on her. You dont want them to resent you for this and there is nothing you can do to create a mother-daughter feeling between them now. She never bonded with them and seems like she is bent on doing her own thing. I live by "you made your bed, now you get to lay in it" and this is after I tried to get the person to buy a different bed in their life. Sounds like you need to let your sister be and she can expect no sympathetic actions any more from you. You have done your part and now you have other committments that draw you. You dont want to end up being bitter towards everyone/everything because you are catering to your sister. Get out and enjoy life on your terms, not hers!


I do enjoy my life, and bj and i do lots of things together, it just agrivates me for her to be so needy now, when she has always been so "independant," like you said though she is reaping what she sewed. oh, gotta tell this :mrgreen: cracked me up the other night when she fell and i went out in the storm to see what they were going to do with her, and the nurse showed me where my mother was, needless to say she didnn't apreciate that, and quickly straightened the nurse out, i was cracking up. my mom looks way younger than she does. :|


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

daralene said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > Just got back from the doctors- we have another appointment to see one of the Professors at the medical school. Certain amount of resistence but hopefully tomorrow will bring a change of heart! Shortly I have to go for my own appointment and blood test- I have been so involved being there for Fale- I forgot I needed to go too!!! Better have some lunch before I go or it will be the classic case of impulse purchasing!
> ...


Well daralene if this is repetative it means that you should attempt to stabilize for awhile with that loss your body is seeking an equilibrium, called homeostasis. Many people forget this step which sets them up for yo-yo syndrome. Once you have maintained this for a period of time. Then go back and increase 
dieting and increase exercise to reset your body's mechanism.


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

rpuhrmann - i'm with you - what does it hurt for him to have a girlfriend - i think it is great.

sam



rpuhrmann said:


> Hi All!
> I thought I would give you all a good chuckle tonight! My dad lives in a senior apartment (62 yrs & up), in Salem, OR. He called me last week to talk, and a lady came to his door, so he said "oh, I have to go now! Talk to you later. Click". Then, in the same day, he called to ask me a question, and all of a sudden, he says the SAME THING! Another lady had come to the door! I told him he needs to tell his girlfriends that he couldn't talk because his daughter is on the phone! lol There are 88 women in this apartment, and only 10 men. Every time I go to visit, my dad says he doesn't know many people there, but we get stopped about every 15 ft or so, on the way to his apartment, by all these women! I told my dad, if I didn't know better, I would think he was being a gigolo! LOL
> On a side note-my two older sisters are fit to be tied! They don't think our dad should have another girlfriend. (Our mother died in 11/2003). I think it's cute, and encourage him, so my sisters are mad at me. hahahahaha Of course, I am the baby in the family, so I never listen to them. My dad says my middle name is Trouble! lol


----------



## rpuhrmann (Jun 20, 2011)

Thanks for agreeing Sam! It makes it easier to sit through another lecture from my most vocal sister, when I know there are people backing me up! lol I'll just tell her to stuff it. 

Roberta



preston said:


> rpuhrmann - i'm with you - what does it hurt for him to have a girlfriend - i think it is great.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

To all of you that are experiencing disappointment in the behavior of others particularly family members. After 60 years of it I have learned that some people are givers and some people are takers. Be content with what you do for others, it will come back to you in many ways. You can change your own behavior, but it is rare that you can cause others to change theirs. The expectation of it only frustrates you and threatens your happiness. Do what you love and are willing to do(NOT MORE)! then you will be content with what you have contributed. This of course applies mostly to adults; however, you can save your children a lot of stress and heartache if you teach them not to harbour high expectations for the behaviors of others. People are who they are. Marlark Marge.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

rpuhrmann said:


> Thanks for agreeing Sam! It makes it easier to sit through another lecture from my most vocal sister, when I know there are people backing me up! lol I'll just tell her to stuff it.
> 
> Roberta
> 
> ...


Good grief..... your dad isn't dead.. Of course he should make new friends, girlfriends included. Actually, being a male at the complex is such a minority .... Dad can have a different companion for every meal or day..... I know the ladies almost fought over my FIL when he was living in a retirement community. He was also still in possession of a car... what a catch... Your sister has a grossly overdeveloped sense of "proper" behaviour.... Tell her to lighten up.....


----------



## rpuhrmann (Jun 20, 2011)

You are so right! I am 56 yrs old, and I am just starting to learn that. lol I must be a slow learner! I have to tell you, the day I started saying NO, was the best day in my life! I feel like I can actually breath now.

Roberta



margewhaples said:


> To all of you that are experiencing disappointment in the behavior of others particularly family members. After 60 years of it I have learned that some people are givers and some people are takers. Be content with what you do for others, it will come back to you in many ways. You can change your own behavior, but it is rare that you can cause others to change theirs. The expectation of it only frustrates you and threatens your happiness. Do what you love and are willing to do(NOT MORE)! then you will be content with what you have contributed. This of course applies mostly to adults; however, you can save your children a lot of stress and heartache if you teach them not to harbour high expectations for the behaviors of others. People are who they are. Marlark Marge.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Marge - you most certainly do not offend me..... It sounds like your Sr. Center really has a lot going on...... Good luck with picking the right insurance. From visits to Dr. with mom, I've heard about some of the upcoming changes... not good.... I don't even bother to lookl at otions.... no matter what they say, I am afraid to change, given the cancer history.. Just my luck to end up without any coverage......


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Daralene... Great pictures and so glad that your Dr. appointment went so well. You should be doing a happy dance.... Your week-end sounds terrific with the classes.... have a great time.


----------



## rpuhrmann (Jun 20, 2011)

Dreamweaver,
I've been trying to tell her to lighten up for years. lol I think she has a permanent metal rod in her, um, "back". hahaha
My dad felt guilty even having women for friends, so I just kept badgering him. I've made friends with a lot of them, and he has finally gotten use to most of them coming around to visit. lol He has even started baking again to make sure he has something sweet to offer them. Of course, I have to get my little bit of teasing in there somehow! lol You should see him when one is visiting, and another lady knocks on his door. He is just beside himself that there will be a cat fight (which has already happened once). I just think it's too cute!

Roberta



Dreamweaver said:


> rpuhrmann said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for agreeing Sam! It makes it easier to sit through another lecture from my most vocal sister, when I know there are people backing me up! lol I'll just tell her to stuff it.
> ...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Myfanwy - so glad the little hand towel trick is working out for you.... It sure made life easier when Dh had arm in a cast. If you ever do get a little trickle down, try the hair dryer on cool......

Gald you are getting yourself to the Dr. It does seem never ending though...... Hope Fale wakes up in ther mood to see the extra Dr. The more help you can get, the better....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Hope all is well with Marianne......

I'm off to bed. I usually don't cough at night or when laying down, but DH about carted me off to the hospital last night and and has threatened to do just that if I have another bad night. I apparently coughed steadily until 5 this morning. I'm going to go sleep with a pillow over my head,,, if nec... to keep from waking him up tonight..... I must say, this antibiotic must be doing something because it is making me feel so much worse...... I guess the Dr. figures I'll be cured, if I can survive the treatment!!

A special KP friend heard my horrid voice on the phone when she called to say she was on the way... we *try* to get together on Tues. Anyhow, she showed up with the most gorgeous coral roses..... I'll try to take a picture tomorrow.... They are just lovely....

Oh, DH followed a big rig too close with is car and has a rock through the radiator. Guess what he'll be doing the next few days.... That will be quite the picture... since he is having a little flair up and can barely walk.... In fact, SIL came and trimmed the tree in front, since I had forbidden DH to get on ladder with chain saw...... Dentist called and moved mom's appointment out a week. I'll need to call her tomorrow and definitely need to go to store with her and have her over for dinner... I had told her we would do errands after dentist.... I will be so happy when we are all done with teeth........


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Forgive me if I have already answered- I have just spent most of the afternoon waiting for the doctor- and then we forgot the script! But most things are sorted except I did not do my INR test, because I was cold- the wind was blowing straight off the snow- and knew I would have trouble with my veins! I am yo-yo-ing over 100, 110kg, but I will get there- especially as we are coming in to summer!



daralene said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > Just got back from the doctors- we have another appointment to see one of the Professors at the medical school. Certain amount of resistence but hopefully tomorrow will bring a change of heart! Shortly I have to go for my own appointment and blood test- I have been so involved being there for Fale- I forgot I needed to go too!!! Better have some lunch before I go or it will be the classic case of impulse purchasing!
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Myfanwy, hope your doctors appt goes well, and hopefully you won't have any trouble with getting Fale to go to his next appt.
> 
> Hugs a bunch.


At least it is over, We are attempting to put in an historic claim on the Accident Compensation Commission. I got side tracked by that- but at least I have come home with the most important meds. (((hugs)))


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Needleme said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > daralene said:
> ...


Fale is drinking Coca Cola instead of beer, which is a step in the hoped direction, but no good for my waistline!!! [it was a wake up call for me how easily he broke his ankle]


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

midnight - think i will go to bed - maybe i will feel better tomorrow - myfanwy is probaby just starting her - no - it is a bit too early for her to be starting her thursday morning bread - i will see everyone in the morning.

sam


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


It is one of those things! I would never claim to have the memory of someone like Fireball Dave, but I work on the principle of 'use it or lose it' but also don't take offence when I am corrected- that was how we were taught to handle our tutorials when I was first at Uni- I would often blunder in with the first remark which people would rush in to correct- but it got conversation going. :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Myfanwy - so glad the little hand towel trick is working out for you.... It sure made life easier when Dh had arm in a cast. If you ever do get a little trickle down, try the hair dryer on cool......
> 
> Gald you are getting yourself to the Dr. It does seem never ending though...... Hope Fale wakes up in ther mood to see the extra Dr. The more help you can get, the better....


and as it is a Professor from our main Medical School, hopefully he knows what he is talking about! I have reached my plog out time in front of the telly, so tired I will probably fall asleep. There is mention of a fibre glass cast- if they do it Fale will hopefully be a lot happier. His bed covers had got into a major tangle! the home help is due in two days- hope the dogs listen to me- I want to get them in to the garden, but sometimes they realise what I am up to and will not cooperate!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

preston said:


> midnight - think i will go to bed - maybe i will feel better tomorrow - myfanwy is probaby just starting her - no - it is a bit too early for her to be starting her thursday morning bread - i will see everyone in the morning.
> 
> sam


myfanwy made some cranberry muffins in a hurry, because Fale was soooo hungry- but you are quite right the bread will have to be underway fairly soon!


----------



## Needleme (Sep 27, 2011)

rpuhrmann said:


> Hi All!
> I thought I would give you all a good chuckle tonight! My dad lives in a senior apartment (62 yrs & up), in Salem, OR. He called me last week to talk, and a lady came to his door, so he said "oh, I have to go now! Talk to you later. Click". Then, in the same day, he called to ask me a question, and all of a sudden, he says the SAME THING! Another lady had come to the door! I told him he needs to tell his girlfriends that he couldn't talk because his daughter is on the phone! lol There are 88 women in this apartment, and only 10 men. Every time I go to visit, my dad says he doesn't know many people there, but we get stopped about every 15 ft or so, on the way to his apartment, by all these women! I told my dad, if I didn't know better, I would think he was being a gigolo! LOL
> On a side note-my two older sisters are fit to be tied! They don't think our dad should have another girlfriend. (Our mother died in 11/2003). I think it's cute, and encourage him, so my sisters are mad at me. hahahahaha Of course, I am the baby in the family, so I never listen to them. My dad says my middle name is Trouble! lol


He must be quite the catch! Very cute story--Rock on, Dad!


----------



## Needleme (Sep 27, 2011)

preston said:


> midnight - think i will go to bed - maybe i will feel better tomorrow - myfanwy is probaby just starting her - no - it is a bit too early for her to be starting her thursday morning bread - i will see everyone in the morning.
> 
> sam


'Night, Sam!


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Silverowl said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> > no one beats sean connery though - think i spelled his last name wrong -
> ...


I agree with Sam and Silverowl I prefer Sean Connery as James Bond (and anything else). I did love Roger Moore as The Saint.


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> Needleme said:
> 
> 
> > myfanwy said:
> ...


How about ice tea? You can sweeten it a little or add flavor with lemon,peach tea ( which I like) or any flavored herbal tea. It gives you more flavor without sugar and if you want to use sweetener, try splenda. Just a thought


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Good night Sam and my other TP family and if it's daytime,have a great day and hope to chat later.

Healing prayers to all.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Strawberry4u said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > Needleme said:
> ...


I have got some! It is just having cut out caffeine in rather a hurry- I am sure it is my craving for the coffee!! I even have a few packets of stevia- but have been unable to find it again- must ask


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

margewhaples said:


> To all of you that are experiencing disappointment in the behavior of others particularly family members. After 60 years of it I have learned that some people are givers and some people are takers. Be content with what you do for others, it will come back to you in many ways. You can change your own behavior, but it is rare that you can cause others to change theirs. The expectation of it only frustrates you and threatens your happiness. Do what you love and are willing to do(NOT MORE)! then you will be content with what you have contributed. This of course applies mostly to adults; however, you can save your children a lot of stress and heartache if you teach them not to harbour high expectations for the behaviors of others. People are who they are. Marlark Marge.


i totally agree with you about the givers and takers. never, never will any of us be able to change the thinking of a taker, i have seen it time after time, its all about them and they don't even see that they are that way. guess what i have to learn, it is what it is, but they should shut up and just reap what they have sewn. :hunf:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

One for Marge [I hope]. The fish Market and looking back over Leith, Edinburgh, Scotland, from my cousins flat, at night [fairly obviously!!]


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> One for Marge [I hope]. The fish Market and looking back over Leith, Edinburgh, Scotland, from my cousins flat, at night [fairly obviously!!]


 :thumbup: i just gotta say cudo's to you photo bugs, i have seen some great pic's from you. they could easily be sold as postcards. thanks we enjoy them. i in particular love to see places that i will never see and love to see and hear what your lives are like.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > One for Marge [I hope]. The fish Market and looking back over Leith, Edinburgh, Scotland, from my cousins flat, at night [fairly obviously!!]
> ...


thank you- I don't think I will ever get rich!!!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> > midnight - think i will go to bed - maybe i will feel better tomorrow - myfanwy is probaby just starting her - no - it is a bit too early for her to be starting her thursday morning bread - i will see everyone in the morning.
> ...


Cranberry muffins sound good. I think I'll make some to send off to Jamie, it will be a nice surprise in her package.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > preston said:
> ...


I have got rather partial to them!!!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

preston said:


> midnight - think i will go to bed - maybe i will feel better tomorrow - myfanwy is probaby just starting her - no - it is a bit too early for her to be starting her thursday morning bread - i will see everyone in the morning.
> 
> sam


Sam
I hope you are feeling better after getting some sleep. Sending healing healthy thoughts your way.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Marianne's son has kidney disease and while he was visiting her he ended up in the hospital there so she is back in the hospital with him. He sent her home last night so she could get some rest. He is having a procedure done this morning. Her mother had fibrillation when he had his attack but once she learned he was ok she was too. I told her I would tell all of you so we could pray for Ben, her son and for her DIL to be safe as she is traveling 4 hrs. each way to make arrangements for animals and house since they will be away longer. Marianne sends love and hugs to all TP members and really misses us. I was afraid something had happened to her or her mother, never, ever thinking it was her son!


----------



## Silverowl (Sep 6, 2011)

rpuhrmann said:


> Thanks for agreeing Sam! It makes it easier to sit through another lecture from my most vocal sister, when I know there are people backing me up! lol I'll just tell her to stuff it.
> 
> Roberta
> 
> ...


I have to say it is nice to see that he is enjoying himself and not sitting alone in his room, which can happen to some people.


----------



## oddball (Jun 10, 2012)

Margewhaples- I agree with you completely on this. My daughter gets so concerned with some of the ways of her old school friends and I say to her , you're not there judge just do what you do and don't worry. Hopefully one day they will learn to be more givers than takers. It is difficult enough when you are older to understand but as you say , just keep living your life in a good way as you can. 
I enjoy reading your posts as you always give such good advice.


Southern Gal said:


> margewhaples said:
> 
> 
> > To all of you that are experiencing disappointment in the behavior of others particularly family members. After 60 years of it I have learned that some people are givers and some people are takers. Be content with what you do for others, it will come back to you in many ways. You can change your own behavior, but it is rare that you can cause others to change theirs. The expectation of it only frustrates you and threatens your happiness. Do what you love and are willing to do(NOT MORE)! then you will be content with what you have contributed. This of course applies mostly to adults; however, you can save your children a lot of stress and heartache if you teach them not to harbour high expectations for the behaviors of others. People are who they are. Marlark Marge.
> ...


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Thanks for the update, Daralene. Had been wondering but did not want to intrude if she were not up to full strength or still troubled about Mom. You're right, never dreamed it was Ben. Golly, will she ever get any rest from the hospital!!!

Ohio Joy


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks Daralene, quite a relief!!


daralene said:


> nittergma said:
> 
> 
> > We just found out my brother in law is fine he just can't drive for 3 months which is inconvenient but is wife is driving for now. They think because he was shoveling gravel and the neighbor propane tank was leaking might have caused it. Thanks to all who remembered him!!!
> ...


----------



## Silverowl (Sep 6, 2011)

daralene said:


> Marianne's son has kidney disease and while he was visiting her he ended up in the hospital there so she is back in the hospital with him. He sent her home last night so she could get some rest. He is having a procedure done this morning. Her mother had fibrillation when he had his attack but once she learned he was ok she was too. I told her I would tell all of you so we could pray for Ben, her son and for her DIL to be safe as she is traveling 4 hrs. each way to make arrangements for animals and house since they will be away longer. Marianne sends love and hugs to all TP members and really misses us. I was afraid something had happened to her or her mother, never, ever thinking it was her son!


Thanks Darlene for letting us know about Marianne.
Please send her our love and lots of healing energy for Ben. At this rate the hospital will be giving her, her own chair for sitting in.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

myfanwy said:


> One for Marge [I hope]. The fish Market and looking back over Leith, Edinburgh, Scotland, from my cousins flat, at night [fairly obviously!!]


Beautiful with the golden colors against the black. Gorgeous shot. Thanks :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Silverowl said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> > Marianne's son has kidney disease and while he was visiting her he ended up in the hospital there so she is back in the hospital with him. He sent her home last night so she could get some rest. He is having a procedure done this morning. Her mother had fibrillation when he had his attack but once she learned he was ok she was too. I told her I would tell all of you so we could pray for Ben, her son and for her DIL to be safe as she is traveling 4 hrs. each way to make arrangements for animals and house since they will be away longer. Marianne sends love and hugs to all TP members and really misses us. I was afraid something had happened to her or her mother, never, ever thinking it was her son!
> ...


Yes, she said they had a comfortable chair, but didn't mention it being hers yet. Have to laugh though because that's our Marianne, saying the chair was comfortable. I think she is so tired by now that anything would be comfortable.

Just hope all will settle down for her soon.


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> Fale is drinking Coca Cola instead of beer, which is a step in the hoped direction, but no good for my waistline!!! [it was a wake up call for me how easily he broke his ankle]


I had heard that carbonated drinks can contribute to bone loss, but didn't want to sound alarmist before checking it out. Given Fale's broken ankle, though, you might want to take a look at this article:

http://clivesimpkins.blogs.com/clive_simpkins/2010/03/harvard-med-school-on-carbonated-drinks-and-osteoporosis.html

As others have said, iced tea is very nice, and DH and I are especially fond of iced mint tea. But I know what you mean about the caffeine - once I tried to go cold turkey (in grad school, when you live on coffee, or at least I did) and wound up running 1/4 mile down the road to the nearest neighbor (we lived in the country then) and nearly collapsing at her door - she always had a big pot of coffee on and pretty much saved my life that day :lol:


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Rpuhrmann....Love it and think it is too cute that your dad has all these women after him!!! He needs joy in his life. Hmmm laughing because one of the women might be named "Joy." ;-) If your other name is Trouble, then you are the good kind.
_______________________________________
To all of you that are experiencing disappointment in the behavior of others particularly family members. After 60 years of it I have learned that some people are givers and some people are takers. Be content with what you do for others, it will come back to you in many ways. You can change your own behavior, but it is rare that you can cause others to change theirs. The expectation of it only frustrates you and threatens your happiness. Do what you love and are willing to do(NOT MORE)! then you will be content with what you have contributed. This of course applies mostly to adults; however, you can save your children a lot of stress and heartache if you teach them not to harbour high expectations for the behaviors of others. People are who they are. Marlark Marge....margewhaples
-------------------------------
Wise words Marge
:thumbup: 
___________________________________________

Dreamweaver...Thank you. Glad you enjoyed the photos. I love that spot along the lake and when I look in the distance and see the hills overlapping each other, I think of Mother Earth. It truly is a chosen spot. Yes, I will enjoy the classes. Found something on You Tube about working on a colorwork bag so I will have some idea what I will be learning.

Sorry to hear you are still coughing and even worse. Thank goodness you stopped DH from the ladder with the saw. Yikes :shock: :shock: :shock: Then the rock through the radiator. :thumbdown: Hope it goes well with your mom today and I know you will be glad when dental appointments are all over. ;-) 
________________________________
Myfanwy....*Yes, you can do it!!!! So sorry you forgot the Scrip. What will you do?? Sounds so cold there that they couldn't even do the test.... :-( and we are heading for that. Yesterday and today are perfect days. At moments when the breeze kicks up you can feel autumn in the air. *The main thing is to be healthy. Aim for that as you don't need to be under stress and you need your health above all. Then you will have the energy to do what you need. Hugs. 
If you get the Historic claim, what will that mean for you and Fale? Have they tested Fale's bone density?? Men get osteoporosis too. Might have nothing to do with this break, but just wondering.
_____________________________________
Sam...You said maybe you will feel better tomorrow. Were you feeling badly yesterday? Hope a good night's sleep did the trick. How are you today????................
_____________________________________
See where Craftsy has a course for taking any pattern and learning how to adapt it to any size. I probably won't take it now but would love to someday. 

I am going to try and get in to the gym today. Yup. That is the one ingredient missing. Am getting healthier every day and have enough energy, now I just need to get there. Funny how each day I need to clean or need to do this or that and always, the gym time is gone. Have to put it first and then I will have even more energy to do what needs to get done. Now that I've said this on here I might actually do it.
______________________________________ :roll:
5mmdpns....Saw on KP where you are teaching a KAL. Bravo!!! I hope I can do one with you someday. Especially the socks. I started lessons but didn't feel comfortable with the teacher and she had the class during her time when other knitters came in to talk and knit but I was new there and couldn't concentrate to know what to do with the heels and talk. I'm sure they forget how hard it is when you are learning something. Wish I had stuck with it though and gotten to know the ladies better. I was just thinking about my lesson and not being able to concentrate. Now I have these socks halfway done. Think I will go to another LYS and just do one on one so I can finish them. If I lived nearer to you we could have a cuppa and I could finish them with your help if you were willing. Wouldn't that be fun!! I was so excited about learning to do socks and never did learn. :roll:


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Needleme said:


> rpuhrmann said:
> 
> 
> > Hi All!
> ...


You go get them girls and have a wonderful day of female company!!! Everyone needs and loves to be pampered and it sounds like your Dad is taking all he can get! The ladies obviously love your Dad's company and he makes them feel special! Everyone needs to be special to someone!! Lonely is a hard place to live in sometimes and your Dad is not lonely!!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

daralene said:


> Silverowl said:
> 
> 
> > daralene said:
> ...


Yes, God must have been gracious to Marianne to send her such outstanding stamina to be able to see to all her family's needs. I know Ben has been battling the kidney misfunctions for a long time now. Many hugs and prayers for Marianne. Sure hope she has thought to bring some knitting with her for all those chair activities she is doing in the hospital!!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Daralene, if you want to, come along to the KAL and I will help you finish those socks. Hope you are knitting them from the cuff down on dpns as that is what I am teaching. If not, then I can hook you up with another friend of mine on KP who does lots of socks on magic loop and toe ups or, you could wait for the next KAL which will be the magic loop, and likely toe up. Likely not until after Christmas, and as I am not as proficient at doing that technique in knitting, I may just join in that KAL as as student but definitly not as the teacher.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Daralene, if you want to, come along to the KAL and I will help you finish those socks. Hope you are knitting them from the cuff down on dpns as that is what I am teaching. If not, then I can hook you up with another friend of mine on KP who does lots of socks on magic loop and toe ups or, you could wait for the next KAL which will be the magic loop, and likely toe up. Likely not until after Christmas, and as I am not as proficient at doing that technique in knitting, I may just join in that KAL as as student but definitly not as the teacher.


Thank you. Can you believe I AM doing dpns from cuff down. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Will have to check and see where the socks are as I moved my mound from surrounding my hide-a-bed in the family room to an upstairs bedroom. I'm sure they are up there. It is a simple pattern I believe, so just plain stitching to the heels and there I sit. When do you start? Who knows, maybe I will have a pair of socks for myself or as a gift for Christmas ;-)

Might be nice if we had a section in the part where they are listed for KAL's so we could find them easier :!: Oh I just went to your post listings and found the KAL again and read through and see it is starting in October. Wonderful!!!! Do you have a date yet. I want to be sure and be there at the beginning. I'm so excited.!!!! Know you, Myfanwy and so many others do great socks and I want to make them too. I understand once you have worn them you never want to go back to the others.

Oh my, I love that Waterfall one that Designer 1234 did. See you are both in Canada. Did you ever get to meet her??


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Thoughts and prayers to Marianne and everyone else that is suffering from illnesses, stress, concerns, etc. We all have burdens to deal with and prayers do help.

I had a very enjoyable lunch with my friend yesterday. It was good to catch up.

Still searching for an apartment for DD. We may have found one. They are so expensive. It will be a big adjustment for her to be totally on her own. Life's little experiences!

I hope to finish my afghan today. Then to start a new one. These big projects take so much time!


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

daralene said:


> Marianne's son has kidney disease and while he was visiting her he ended up in the hospital there so she is back in the hospital with him. He sent her home last night so she could get some rest. He is having a procedure done this morning. Her mother had fibrillation when he had his attack but once she learned he was ok she was too. I told her I would tell all of you so we could pray for Ben, her son and for her DIL to be safe as she is traveling 4 hrs. each way to make arrangements for animals and house since they will be away longer. Marianne sends love and hugs to all TP members and really misses us. I was afraid something had happened to her or her mother, never, ever thinking it was her son!


thank you for the updates. marianne i pray for brighter days for you and your family. you hang in there :!: keep yourself well, i think your the glue holding it all together.
i need to get around and go visit dad today, just not feeling so perkie these last two days :-( don't know exactly what is going on, but i will give it another day or so and then go to dr. i hate feeling blah and rarely am down or sick, yep i thank God for my health, and don't take it for granted.
i have some fruit gathered up to take, my bananas are all freckledy, i hate real ripe ones, mom will eat them when the skin is soooooooo brown :| ugh not me. and i have some apples i tried but they are toooooo tart for me, wow :shock: talk about puckering your pooter, these will do it. not granny smith they are jazzies (i think)woo, so mom loves sour apples. 
just now ate my egg white omlette and coffee, and yes its 10: 30, i slept in, just wasn't feeling it. ok, self get up and move. everyone have a good day. ;-)


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

daralene said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Daralene, if you want to, come along to the KAL and I will help you finish those socks. Hope you are knitting them from the cuff down on dpns as that is what I am teaching. If not, then I can hook you up with another friend of mine on KP who does lots of socks on magic loop and toe ups or, you could wait for the next KAL which will be the magic loop, and likely toe up. Likely not until after Christmas, and as I am not as proficient at doing that technique in knitting, I may just join in that KAL as as student but definitly not as the teacher.
> ...


Wonderful!!!! is right!!! Find your socks and the pattern. I need only to know how many stitches are on your needles that you cast on to help you from there. It might be fun for you to join in the KAL too!

No, I never did Shirley (Designer1234) other than here at the Knitting Paradise and then through PMs. Knitting souls meet where ever they are and no matter where they live, they are all kindred spirits!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

daralene said:


> Marianne's son has kidney disease and while he was visiting her he ended up in the hospital there so she is back in the hospital with him. He sent her home last night so she could get some rest. He is having a procedure done this morning. Her mother had fibrillation when he had his attack but once she learned he was ok she was too. I told her I would tell all of you so we could pray for Ben, her son and for her DIL to be safe as she is traveling 4 hrs. each way to make arrangements for animals and house since they will be away longer. Marianne sends love and hugs to all TP members and really misses us. I was afraid something had happened to her or her mother, never, ever thinking it was her son!


Thank you so much for letting us know, prayers winging their way over.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Daralene, if you want to, come along to the KAL and I will help you finish those socks. Hope you are knitting them from the cuff down on dpns as that is what I am teaching. If not, then I can hook you up with another friend of mine on KP who does lots of socks on magic loop and toe ups or, you could wait for the next KAL which will be the magic loop, and likely toe up. Likely not until after Christmas, and as I am not as proficient at doing that technique in knitting, I may just join in that KAL as as student but definitly not as the teacher.


Ooh, what fun, what is the thread link? I spend so much time on the TP when I'm here that I hardly get to read any of the other threads. Life has got to slow down.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Daralene, if you want to, come along to the KAL and I will help you finish those socks. Hope you are knitting them from the cuff down on dpns as that is what I am teaching. If not, then I can hook you up with another friend of mine on KP who does lots of socks on magic loop and toe ups or, you could wait for the next KAL which will be the magic loop, and likely toe up. Likely not until after Christmas, and as I am not as proficient at doing that technique in knitting, I may just join in that KAL as as student but definitly not as the teacher.
> ...


http://www.knittingparadise.com/s-105-1.html
Looks like we need to bookmark this as it is a new KAL site but not listed as KAL with the other sites.
5mmdpns is teaching the sock one.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

daralene said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


Thank you, I think I'll try to join in on this one. Should be fun.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> > Poledra65 said:
> ...


That should be fun. I love the Waterfall one too!! Opposite sides of the country and we can take a course in Canada together. :shock: ;-) :thumbup:


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Hope Sam is taking the time he needs to feel better and hope that will be soon. :-(


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

daralene said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-108548-1.html Is the link directly to the Just in Time for Christmas Socks KAL. Although the title of the topic is not that one it is what the socks are being called! 
The KAL is called LEARN TO KNIT A BASIC SOCK-Workshop teacher-5mmdpns


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Good morning Sam. I see you are online. Hope you are feeling better and have a great smile to give away! Life sort of reminds me of the John Denver song "Some days are diamonds some days are stones
Sometimes the hard times won't leave me alone
Sometimes a cold wind blows a chill in my bones
Some days are diamonds some days are stones."

Wind is from the north today and quite chilly! Fall is coming and my crabapple tree leaves are turning a red wine color!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

daralene said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > One for Marge [I hope]. The fish Market and looking back over Leith, Edinburgh, Scotland, from my cousins flat, at night [fairly obviously!!]
> ...


It is rather a spectacular view- in the other direction is the de-commissioned Royal Yacht Britannia.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

bellestarr12 said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > Fale is drinking Coca Cola instead of beer, which is a step in the hoped direction, but no good for my waistline!!! [it was a wake up call for me how easily he broke his ankle]
> ...


From report, I would believe every bad thing that they say about coke! I have a recipe for a home made cola that I may experiment with- it has lavendar flowers in it that I will cut back on- they apparently are the plant source of valium- don't want to get into that one! Must get the dogs fed- they are milling around at my feet in expectation- they know jolly well it is coming!


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

cranberry muffins sound even better than bread - hope that man knows how lucky he is.

sam



myfanwy said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> > midnight - think i will go to bed - maybe i will feel better tomorrow - myfanwy is probaby just starting her - no - it is a bit too early for her to be starting her thursday morning bread - i will see everyone in the morning.
> ...


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

i forgot about the saint - used to listen to him on the radio - back in the dark ages. lol

sam



Sandy said:


> Silverowl said:
> 
> 
> > preston said:
> ...


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

is there a reason for cutting out the caffeine myfanwy? i don't drink near the coffee i used to but really notice the difference if i don't have a least one cup for breakfast.

sam


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

you know myfanwy - one of my favorite muffins is sold at the local coffee shop - cranberry orange - you might try it with just a little orange flavoring sometime - they are really good.

sam



myfanwy said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > myfanwy said:
> ...


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

i am really ok nanacaren - i have just gotten used to staying up way too late - then the next day i spend half of it in bed catching up - it is just easier in general to go to bed a little earlier - i will see how long it lasts - there is something about being up when everyone else is asleep and it is so quiet.

sam



NanaCaren said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> > midnight - think i will go to bed - maybe i will feel better tomorrow - myfanwy is probaby just starting her - no - it is a bit too early for her to be starting her thursday morning bread - i will see everyone in the morning.
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

He does remember some of the time! Other times he gets grumpy- but a supply of coconut cream, and bananas will keep him pretty happy- it is understandable that that is his comfort food.
The new moon and Venus are looking rather spectacular in a frosty sky- temperature about 37F. Hope all are well!



preston said:


> cranberry muffins sound even better than bread - hope that man knows how lucky he is.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

daralene - thanks for the update - sending positive healing energy to the whole household - seems everyone could use as much as they can get. will ben be 100 percent good once they do the procedure?

sam



daralene said:


> Marianne's son has kidney disease and while he was visiting her he ended up in the hospital there so she is back in the hospital with him. He sent her home last night so she could get some rest. He is having a procedure done this morning. Her mother had fibrillation when he had his attack but once she learned he was ok she was too. I told her I would tell all of you so we could pray for Ben, her son and for her DIL to be safe as she is traveling 4 hrs. each way to make arrangements for animals and house since they will be away longer. Marianne sends love and hugs to all TP members and really misses us. I was afraid something had happened to her or her mother, never, ever thinking it was her son!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Hey everyone! I've just caught up--was gone yesterday and didn't even turn on the machine--and am happy to read of good news, continue to pray for those with health or family issues, and wow, what fantastic pictures to see--I have a couple to share now as well!

Yesterday we went to the Chaco Culture National Historical Park (about 300 miles give or take a few, round trip). I knew it was big, but WOW is it BIG! The few buildings that have been excavated are huge and there are many more still buried. It was quite the adventure! We climbed up the mesa with a guide and walked along the edge and looked down and the place seems to go on forever. Here are some pics to show you what I mean. My legs and shoulders are a bit sore today from pulling myself up that one steep bit to get up the trail, but it was worth it! On the way back, we stopped at a restaurant in Cuba, NM, called El Bruno's and I had a Chaco Burger in honor of the day--it had bleu cheese and frizzled onions on it and dang, it was delicious. 

The only drawback to the day was that I thought I'd be driving, so I didn't take any knitting--and then he decided to drive and I ended up with nothing to do in the car. Ah well. I enjoyed the scenery anyhow. :mrgreen:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

preston said:


> is there a reason for cutting out the caffeine myfanwy? i don't drink near the coffee i used to but really notice the difference if i don't have a least one cup for breakfast.
> 
> sam
> 
> There is a raft of reasons why Sam- largely medical- and the benefits do seem to out weigh the negative one of my craving- I do miss the early morning boost!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Hey everyone! I've just caught up--was gone yesterday and didn't even turn on the machine--and am happy to read of good news, continue to pray for those with health or family issues, and wow, what fantastic pictures to see--I have a couple to share now as well!
> 
> Yesterday we went to the Chaco Culture National Historical Park (about 300 miles give or take a few, round trip). I knew it was big, but WOW is it BIG! The few buildings that have been excavated are huge and there are many more still buried. It was quite the adventure! We climbed up the mesa with a guide and walked along the edge and looked down and the place seems to go on forever. Here are some pics to show you what I mean. My legs and shoulders are a bit sore today from pulling myself up that one steep bit to get up the trail, but it was worth it! On the way back, we stopped at a restaurant in Cuba, NM, called El Bruno's and I had a Chaco Burger in honor of the day--it had bleu cheese and frizzled onions on it and dang, it was delicious.
> 
> The only drawback to the day was that I thought I'd be driving, so I didn't take any knitting--and then he decided to drive and I ended up with nothing to do in the car. Ah well. I enjoyed the scenery anyhow. :mrgreen:


what an amazing site- great shots Sorlenna, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

preston said:


> you know myfanwy - one of my favorite muffins is sold at the local coffee shop - cranberry orange - you might try it with just a little orange flavoring sometime - they are really good.
> 
> sam


I have a basic muffin recipe that I've thrown just about everything into at one time or another. They're quick and easy and delicious! Now that it's cooling down, I'm sure I'll be back to making them fairly often.


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

wow 5mmdpns - i didn't realize you were so talented - i would never try to run a kal - especially doing socks - i have had a pair started since early spring - keep telling myself to work on them but four needles - i feel so clumsy.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> Daralene, if you want to, come along to the KAL and I will help you finish those socks. Hope you are knitting them from the cuff down on dpns as that is what I am teaching. If not, then I can hook you up with another friend of mine on KP who does lots of socks on magic loop and toe ups or, you could wait for the next KAL which will be the magic loop, and likely toe up. Likely not until after Christmas, and as I am not as proficient at doing that technique in knitting, I may just join in that KAL as as student but definitly not as the teacher.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Must try that Sam- easiest way would be the orange zest!



preston said:


> you know myfanwy - one of my favorite muffins is sold at the local coffee shop - cranberry orange - you might try it with just a little orange flavoring sometime - they are really good.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

preston said:


> i am really ok nanacaren - i have just gotten used to staying up way too late - then the next day i spend half of it in bed catching up - it is just easier in general to go to bed a little earlier - i will see how long it lasts - there is something about being up when everyone else is asleep and it is so quiet.
> 
> sam
> 
> Glad to hear it isn't anything serious. I know what you mean about being up when the house is quiet. I tend to get up very early, I tell everyone it is my alone time.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

preston said:


> wow 5mmdpns - i didn't realize you were so talented - i would never try to run a kal - especially doing socks - i have had a pair started since early spring - keep telling myself to work on them but four needles - i feel so clumsy.
> 
> sam


I have been thinking about doing some socks (have only done one pair to date), as I came across some suitable yarn in my stash a couple of days ago (and have been wondering how best to use it). I'll probably use my 9" circs, though, as I find dpns difficult and only use them when I have to.

Good grief--just realized what time it is! I have to be at work shortly, so I'll catch up again later!


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

i really am fine - i have gotten into the habit of staying up WAY to late - then the next day i need a healthy nap to feel halfway decent. the thing is i love being up late - it is quiet - there is no traffic on the road outside - it is just peaceful. have been spending too much time in bed lately - a quietness has come over me - i feel like i am drawing back inside of myself which happens every so often - this is not a bad thing -depression happens to everyone at some point in their lives. i used to think i was slightly crazy - the depression happened so often - then maybe twenty-five years ago i was diagnosed with clinical depression. which was wonderful - at least i was not crazy. lol antidepressants do only so much - the rest is up to the individual. i used to try and understand why i was depressed - there was never a clear answer - so i have learned to just go along for the ride knowing at some point in the future it will be over.

so don't worry - i am good to go - hosting the tea party is a blast - sharing with you has become a great part of my life an i feel blessed to be surrounded by such fine people.

i thank you for your concern but truly - i am fine.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> Good morning Sam. I see you are online. Hope you are feeling better and have a great smile to give away! Life sort of reminds me of the John Denver song "Some days are diamonds some days are stones
> Sometimes the hard times won't leave me alone
> Sometimes a cold wind blows a chill in my bones
> Some days are diamonds some days are stones."
> ...


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

does someone own the britannia now myfanwy? it was a beautiful yacht - i could live on it and be really comfy. lol

sam



myfanwy said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> > myfanwy said:
> ...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> > wow 5mmdpns - i didn't realize you were so talented - i would never try to run a kal - especially doing socks - i have had a pair started since early spring - keep telling myself to work on them but four needles - i feel so clumsy.
> ...


Socks on a circular will be taught after the dpns. I expect that the circular sock KAL will be starting after Christmas. Shirley is getting things lined up for that one.


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

dad used to make our own rootbeer - the only softdrink we had when i was growing up.

sam



myfanwy said:


> bellestarr12 said:
> 
> 
> > myfanwy said:
> ...


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

i thought you were going into spring myfanwy - that sounds pretty cold to me.

sam



myfanwy said:


> He does remember some of the time! Other times he gets grumpy- but a supply of coconut cream, and bananas will keep him pretty happy- it is understandable that that is his comfort food.
> The new moon and Venus are looking rather spectacular in a frosty sky- temperature about 37F. Hope all are well!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Maybe Kate could tell us that one, when she gets back from her voyage? I will have to remember to ask her. I know only that Zara Philips had her wedding reception on the yacht, would not mind living somewhere so lovely either!



preston said:


> does someone own the britannia now myfanwy? it was a beautiful yacht - i could live on it and be really comfy. lol
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

what a fantastic daytrip sorlenna - thanks for the great pictures. who had the idea of using - was it a pringles can you keep in the car with a knitting project it it - needles and yarn - maybe a disrag? just an idea.

sam



Sorlenna said:


> Hey everyone! I've just caught up--was gone yesterday and didn't even turn on the machine--and am happy to read of good news, continue to pray for those with health or family issues, and wow, what fantastic pictures to see--I have a couple to share now as well!
> 
> Yesterday we went to the Chaco Culture National Historical Park (about 300 miles give or take a few, round trip). I knew it was big, but WOW is it BIG! The few buildings that have been excavated are huge and there are many more still buried. It was quite the adventure! We climbed up the mesa with a guide and walked along the edge and looked down and the place seems to go on forever. Here are some pics to show you what I mean. My legs and shoulders are a bit sore today from pulling myself up that one steep bit to get up the trail, but it was worth it! On the way back, we stopped at a restaurant in Cuba, NM, called El Bruno's and I had a Chaco Burger in honor of the day--it had bleu cheese and frizzled onions on it and dang, it was delicious.
> 
> The only drawback to the day was that I thought I'd be driving, so I didn't take any knitting--and then he decided to drive and I ended up with nothing to do in the car. Ah well. I enjoyed the scenery anyhow. :mrgreen:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

It is one day only- the rain is coming in again- the up side is that it is usually followed by a calm, warm day! But yes it is chilly!



preston said:


> i thought you were going into spring myfanwy - that sounds pretty cold to me.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

sorlenna - you tempt us with deliciousness and don't give us the recipe - waaaaa.

sam



Sorlenna said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> > you know myfanwy - one of my favorite muffins is sold at the local coffee shop - cranberry orange - you might try it with just a little orange flavoring sometime - they are really good.
> ...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

preston said:


> wow 5mmdpns - i didn't realize you were so talented - i would never try to run a kal - especially doing socks - i have had a pair started since early spring - keep telling myself to work on them but four needles - i feel so clumsy.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Sam, it is practice you need with knitting in the round using the dpns!! Teaching a KAL from the teacher's point of view is all about being totally comfortable about what you are teaching and then passing on the knowledge that you have learned to others. I knit my first socks on dpns when I was ten. I have a particular pattern that I love to use and it is knitting plainer than Jane when I knit this pattern. It is that one that I am teaching so the students all know the basic sock knitting right from choosing the yarn and needles to kitchener stitching the toes. (Oh, yah, guess they should fit one's foot too!!) haha


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

never thought of that - it would be the only way - thanks for reminging me.

sam


myfanwy said:


> Must try that Sam- easiest way would be the orange zest!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

daralene said:


> Marianne's son has kidney disease and while he was visiting her he ended up in the hospital there so she is back in the hospital with him. He sent her home last night so she could get some rest. He is having a procedure done this morning. Her mother had fibrillation when he had his attack but once she learned he was ok she was too. I told her I would tell all of you so we could pray for Ben, her son and for her DIL to be safe as she is traveling 4 hrs. each way to make arrangements for animals and house since they will be away longer. Marianne sends love and hugs to all TP members and really misses us. I was afraid something had happened to her or her mother, never, ever thinking it was her son!


Thanks so much for that update.... I have been thinking about her a lot. So sorry to hear about Ben. Hope that all has gone well at the hospital this morning and I will be holding the whole clan in my thoughts... These ups and downs are so hard on the body and the emotions. Sending heaps of healing thoughts and and endurance for all. God bless, Marianne...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> > Marianne's son has kidney disease and while he was visiting her he ended up in the hospital there so she is back in the hospital with him. He sent her home last night so she could get some rest. He is having a procedure done this morning. Her mother had fibrillation when he had his attack but once she learned he was ok she was too. I told her I would tell all of you so we could pray for Ben, her son and for her DIL to be safe as she is traveling 4 hrs. each way to make arrangements for animals and house since they will be away longer. Marianne sends love and hugs to all TP members and really misses us. I was afraid something had happened to her or her mother, never, ever thinking it was her son!
> ...


I second those thoughts!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Sam, I'm with you on the staying up late. I really love the quiet. It does mess up my routine. When I am working, I do go to bed. If I didn't, I would be miserable! I am going to do a long term sub job starting in Dec. I hope it will be as enjoyable as I think!


----------



## Silverowl (Sep 6, 2011)

preston said:


> does someone own the britannia now myfanwy? it was a beautiful yacht - i could live on it and be really comfy. lol
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Here is a link to the Royal Yacht Britannia site http://www.royalyachtbritannia.co.uk/


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> From report, I would believe every bad thing that they say about coke! I have a recipe for a home made cola that I may experiment with- it has lavendar flowers in it that I will cut back on- they apparently are the plant source of valium- don't want to get into that one! Must get the dogs fed- they are milling around at my feet in expectation- they know jolly well it is coming!


Wow, I knew lavender was relaxing, but Valium! I had no idea! I've made lavender jelly and lavender lemonade and cookies and have other recipes using it that I haven't tried - I just can't imagine that culinary quantities of lavender would be a problem.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

daralene said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> > daralene said:
> ...


Yes, and we don't even need our passports. 
I'll bring the coffee.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

I'm a night owl too.... and it really is NOT good for us.... I love to listen to the quiet. I need the time alone to switch gears...... BUT ... I've been tired lately and getting to bed around midnight. i'm going to try to make it even earlier.. but that is going to be tough. maybe the darker evenings will help.....

DH had a rock go through the radiator of his El Camino yesterday... so went to get parts with my car.... Well, dead battery.... so jumped it, went to store and the check ripped on the machine from being wet from all the work of putting in my battery..... So.... now we are off to bank, groceries, stop by mom's with some groceries..... Then home to finish laundry...... Ya'll take care......


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

preston said:



> what a fantastic daytrip sorlenna - thanks for the great pictures. who had the idea of using - was it a pringles can you keep in the car with a knitting project it it - needles and yarn - maybe a disrag? just an idea.
> 
> sam


I don't generally spend a lot of time in the car, so I hadn't stored a "standby" (I was thinking I could have knitted or crocheted with my fingers had I just had yarn, lol). Now that it's cooling off, we may get out a bit more, so I will have to look into what to "stash" for emergencies!

I will get that muffin recipe for y'all asap! I should have known...heh.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

bellestarr12 said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > From report, I would believe every bad thing that they say about coke! I have a recipe for a home made cola that I may experiment with- it has lavendar flowers in it that I will cut back on- they apparently are the plant source of valium- don't want to get into that one! Must get the dogs fed- they are milling around at my feet in expectation- they know jolly well it is coming!
> ...


Misconstrued information when only a little bit of knowledge about a subject is known!!!! when making medications, there are specific processes that are followed. Yes, one part of the valium is derived from lavendar but without all the other processes that take place, the lavendar is useless even if you eat a thousand plants of it! It is the same concept that if you only write two paragraphs, you can not claim that you wrote an entire novel. It simply is not true.
The same as you can not eat a poppy and expect to get the same effect that a dose of morphine will provide for pain relief if you have the ravages of cancer destroying your body.
Same as claiming that sugar is bad for a person just because diabetics are urged to avoid sugar. It is not true.

There is a saying that "a little knowledge is dangerous".


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

MUFFINS

2 cups all-purpose flour
1/2 cup sugar
1 tablespoon baking powder
1/2 teaspoon salt
3/4 cup milk
1/3 cup oil
1 egg, beaten

Preheat oven to 400F. Grease bottoms of muffin cups or line with paper baking cups. In medium bowl, combine dry ingredients. In small bowl, combine milk, oil, and eggs; blend well. Add to dry ingredients all at once; stir just until all ingredients are moistened. (Batter will be lumpy.)

For plain muffins, fill cups 2/3 full. Bake for 20-25 minutes or until toothpick inserted in center comes out clean. Cool 1 minute before removing from pan.

VARIATIONS (and you can make up your own, too!)

Apple: Decrease sugar to 1/4 cup. Add 1 teaspoon cinnamon and 2 cup finely chopped, peeled apples to dry ingredients. Substitute apple juice for milk. Bake for 18-22 minutes.

Berries (fresh or frozen): if using frozen, do not thaw; add 1 cup berries to dry ingredients. You can add a teaspoon of lemon or orange zest to dry ingredients as well.

Chocolate chip: Add 3/4 cup chips to dry ingredients.

Jam: Place 1/2 teaspoon any flavor jam on each muffin before baking. Use spoon to press jam into batter.

Lemon: Add 1 tablespoon grated lemon peel and 1/2 tsp lemon extract. Throw in some poppyseeds if you like!

Orange: Add 1 tablespoon grated orange peel and use orange juice instead of milk.

I have also thrown in nuts, used 1/2 brown sugar and 1/2 regular, made these sugar free and so on--the possibilities are really up to you.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

rpuhrmann said:


> Thanks for agreeing Sam! It makes it easier to sit through another lecture from my most vocal sister, when I know there are people backing me up! lol I'll just tell her to stuff it.
> 
> Roberta
> 
> ...


The 90 year old father of a friend recently remarried. I think all are happy for him.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

myfanwy said:


> bellestarr12 said:
> 
> 
> > myfanwy said:
> ...


Coke syrup isn't all bad. It was given to me when I worked at a hospital to soothe the roaring stomach and helps with nausea. Perhaps you could add natural bubbly spring water to the syrup and have your own coca cola? Lavender flowers sound wonderful. I grow a french lavender that is used in cooking.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

preston said:


> daralene - thanks for the update - sending positive healing energy to the whole household - seems everyone could use as much as they can get. will ben be 100 percent good once they do the procedure?
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


She didn't say, but it sounds like this is an ongoing problem and I think some of the others may know more about this than I do. They hoped he would be released today or tomorrow to go home to his regular doctors. Lets hope he is totally well after this procedure and no more attacks.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Hey everyone! I've just caught up--was gone yesterday and didn't even turn on the machine--and am happy to read of good news, continue to pray for those with health or family issues, and wow, what fantastic pictures to see--I have a couple to share now as well!
> 
> Yesterday we went to the Chaco Culture National Historical Park (about 300 miles give or take a few, round trip). I knew it was big, but WOW is it BIG! The few buildings that have been excavated are huge and there are many more still buried. It was quite the adventure! We climbed up the mesa with a guide and walked along the edge and looked down and the place seems to go on forever. Here are some pics to show you what I mean. My legs and shoulders are a bit sore today from pulling myself up that one steep bit to get up the trail, but it was worth it! On the way back, we stopped at a restaurant in Cuba, NM, called El Bruno's and I had a Chaco Burger in honor of the day--it had bleu cheese and frizzled onions on it and dang, it was delicious.
> 
> The only drawback to the day was that I thought I'd be driving, so I didn't take any knitting--and then he decided to drive and I ended up with nothing to do in the car. Ah well. I enjoyed the scenery anyhow. :mrgreen:


How fabulous. Is this the pre-Columbian. I copied this from a website as I am so interested in this:
Chacoans quarried sandstone blocks and hauled timber from great distances, assembling fifteen major complexes which remained the largest buildings in North America until the 19th century.[2][4] Evidence of archaeoastronomy at Chaco has been proposed, with the "Sun Dagger" petroglyph at Fajada Butte a popular example. Many Chacoan buildings may have been aligned to capture the solar and lunar cycles,[5] requiring generations of astronomical observations and centuries of skillfully coordinated construction.[6] Climate change is thought to have led to the emigration of Chacoans and the eventual abandonment of the canyon, beginning with a fifty-year drought commencing in 1130.[7]


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Daralene said....That should be fun. I love the Waterfall one too!! Opposite sides of the country and we can take a course in Canada together. :shock: ;-) :thumbup:[/quote]



Poledra65 said:


> Yes, and we don't even need our passports.
> I'll bring the coffee.


LOL...or a long wait at the border and for you a very, very, long drive.


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

sorlenna - thanks so much for the recipe - this sounds right up my alley.

sam



Sorlenna said:


> MUFFINS
> 
> 2 cups all-purpose flour
> 1/2 cup sugar
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Daralene thank you so much for keeping us posted on Marianne and her family.



daralene said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> > daralene - thanks for the update - sending positive healing energy to the whole household - seems everyone could use as much as they can get. will ben be 100 percent good once they do the procedure?
> ...


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

daralene said:


> How fabulous. Is this the pre-Columbian.


Yes--it was well before Columbus that this place thrived.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

preston said:


> sorlenna - thanks so much for the recipe - this sounds right up my alley.
> 
> sam


I love it because of the variety one can get with it--it also works well doubled, where some recipes won't. I have often (when making them for gifts or family events) divided the batter into two or even three parts and made different kinds from the same batch. Now that we're talking about it, I just realized I've never tried it with peanut butter! I may need to experiment! :mrgreen:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

bellestarr12 said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > From report, I would believe every bad thing that they say about coke! I have a recipe for a home made cola that I may experiment with- it has lavendar flowers in it that I will cut back on- they apparently are the plant source of valium- don't want to get into that one! Must get the dogs fed- they are milling around at my feet in expectation- they know jolly well it is coming!
> ...


It was in a little book I used to have about the medicinal properties of herbs- I do agree lavendar has to be one of my very favourites.


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

preston said:


> i am really ok nanacaren - i have just gotten used to staying up way too late - then the next day i spend half of it in bed catching up - it is just easier in general to go to bed a little earlier - i will see how long it lasts - there is something about being up when everyone else is asleep and it is so quiet.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


sam, i am the same way, i love being up late, not that i am really watching tv, usually over here, or knitting while i am watching a movie. i even prefer to do my cooking at night, just like the peace and quiet. i have always done that even when i was at home, i usually get up around 8ish. unless something is going on different.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Thanks, Sorlenna. I like the fact that you can make whatever you want!

DD is getting an apartment! She is going to sign the papers today and will move out at the end of the month. It is going to be a hectic few weeks!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Thanks, Sorlenna. I like the fact that you can make whatever you want!
> 
> DD is getting an apartment! She is going to sign the papers today and will move out at the end of the month. It is going to be a hectic few weeks!


Congrats to your DD, it will certainly be an adjustment for you both, but hopefully it will be good all around.


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

hurrah for both of you - some adjustment time will be necessary for you and your dd - but think like you - it is a good idea.

sam



pammie1234 said:


> Thanks, Sorlenna. I like the fact that you can make whatever you want!
> 
> DD is getting an apartment! She is going to sign the papers today and will move out at the end of the month. It is going to be a hectic few weeks!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

daralene said:


> ]Coke syrup isn't all bad. It was given to me when I worked at a hospital to soothe the roaring stomach and helps with nausea. Perhaps you could add natural bubbly spring water to the syrup and have your own coca cola? Lavender flowers sound wonderful. I grow a french lavender that is used in cooking.


 DH was a sickly little thing when young and they gave him coke syrup to keep his tummy settled. I used ot for the girl's on occasion..... I'm growing lavender as well..... I need to get out and harvest some long flower stems before they all fade. I want to make some lavender wands..... There is a lady at the Farmer's Market that makes the most fabulous lavender ice cream........


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Thanks, Sorlenna. I like the fact that you can make whatever you want!
> 
> DD is getting an apartment! She is going to sign the papers today and will move out at the end of the month. It is going to be a hectic few weeks!


Yes! Congrats!

You'll both have some adjusting to do now.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Pammie..... I see a craft room in your future. My BFF has had her adult daughter living with her for about 1 1/2 - DD was there while BFF's husband was in hospice .. then stayed on, as she decided to divorce..... She recently moved into an apartment. It was time for them both to get on with life..... My DH always says, you can't have 2 grown women living in the same house. He even included our cat, as she had to rearrange any new throw rug I put down.... It will be good for you both to have your own space and schedules....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Sorlenna..... Fabulous pictures. I would love to see that in person. Love the muffin recipe with all the variations...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

rpuhrmann said:


> Hi All!
> I thought I would give you all a good chuckle tonight! My dad lives in a senior apartment (62 yrs & up), in Salem, OR. He called me last week to talk, and a lady came to his door, so he said "oh, I have to go now! Talk to you later. Click". Then, in the same day, he called to ask me a question, and all of a sudden, he says the SAME THING! Another lady had come to the door! I told him he needs to tell his girlfriends that he couldn't talk because his daughter is on the phone! lol There are 88 women in this apartment, and only 10 men. Every time I go to visit, my dad says he doesn't know many people there, but we get stopped about every 15 ft or so, on the way to his apartment, by all these women! I told my dad, if I didn't know better, I would think he was being a gigolo! LOL
> On a side note-my two older sisters are fit to be tied! They don't think our dad should have another girlfriend. (Our mother died in 11/2003). I think it's cute, and encourage him, so my sisters are mad at me. hahahahaha Of course, I am the baby in the family, so I never listen to them. My dad says my middle name is Trouble! lol


Why shouldn't he? Marriage is until death do us part, not until the death of both afterall. But it doesn't sound like he has a girlfriend anyway, just lots of female friends.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

daralene said:


> Marianne's son has kidney disease and while he was visiting her he ended up in the hospital there so she is back in the hospital with him. He sent her home last night so she could get some rest. He is having a procedure done this morning. Her mother had fibrillation when he had his attack but once she learned he was ok she was too. I told her I would tell all of you so we could pray for Ben, her son and for her DIL to be safe as she is traveling 4 hrs. each way to make arrangements for animals and house since they will be away longer. Marianne sends love and hugs to all TP members and really misses us. I was afraid something had happened to her or her mother, never, ever thinking it was her son!


What a tough time she is having. As others have said let her know we are hanging out for her and many of us are praying for her too.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Daralene, if you want to, come along to the KAL and I will help you finish those socks. Hope you are knitting them from the cuff down on dpns as that is what I am teaching. If not, then I can hook you up with another friend of mine on KP who does lots of socks on magic loop and toe ups or, you could wait for the next KAL which will be the magic loop, and likely toe up. Likely not until after Christmas, and as I am not as proficient at doing that technique in knitting, I may just join in that KAL as as student but definitly not as the teacher.


I do most of my socks toe up magic loop (but only one at a time)


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Back in Adelaide! About to check how to get to the KP gettogether- came on to do it a while ago and must do so or I will be late as I need to use the bus- DH is about to leave in the car. Althea and others who occasionally post on the TP


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

I prefer to knit my socks on 2 sets of four dpns at a time. Also like to knit the ribbing all the way down to the start of the heel. That way they don't slouch down while wearing.

I think that the lacy sock patterns are lovely; but if I'm wearing wool socks because it gets cold in NE Ohio, why would I want to put holes in them? LOL

Besides, folks who don't knit or don't know how to knit socks are as impressed as heck just to know that other folks do that sort of thing!

Ohio Joy


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> > myfanwy said:
> ...


myfanwy did not get a picture I am not sure whether this is daralenes or your oriiginally.


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> bellestarr12 said:
> 
> 
> > myfanwy said:
> ...


Today I got a very vituperous lecture from the director of the sr. ctr who has probably said 3 wds to me in 3 years when she found I had sent someone across to obtain a soda. somehow she had ascertained that I had been a nurse and was diabetic and proceded to blaze at me for ignoring my health, as apparently her father failed to follow doctors cautionary warnings and died at the age of 50 after having had a amputation. I held my tongue as I so wished to tell her that she ought to explore her feelings of anger against her father rather that presume to tell me what I could or couldnot eat( but I held my tongue while chewing on it nearly to the point of blood. What makes people think that they can make decisions for others like this without knowing anything about their conditions or the lack or presence of rational care. I tried to explained to her that my other conditions were the reason that I used the cola to control nausea and still maintained my control. She, however, was far beyond anything I could say..
It is my opinion that someone should clarify that all food is reduced to sugar before being processed and utilized by the body. 
The word is maintainance of acceptable control which is different for everyone. Marlark Marge.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

margewhaples said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > daralene said:
> ...


the picture is on page 40, a night time shot from my cousin's flat in Edinburgh, taken last year. I have not posted the photo of the Royal yacht.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

settleg said:


> Daralene thank you so much for keeping us posted on Marianne and her family.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are welcome Settleg. I'm so glad she is keeping in touch but so sad this happened to her son. They were having such a good time together. I imagine she will really need some down time after all this is over.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> > How fabulous. Is this the pre-Columbian.
> ...


Isn't that funny that I didn't think of Columbus when they said pre-Columbian. :shock:


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

pammie1234 said:


> Thanks, Sorlenna. I like the fact that you can make whatever you want!
> 
> DD is getting an apartment! She is going to sign the papers today and will move out at the end of the month. It is going to be a hectic few weeks!


Congratulations to your daughter. Yes, it will be hectic. Moving always is, so hope you won't get too exhausted if you are helping. Hope it is everything she is wishing for.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> > ]Coke syrup isn't all bad. It was given to me when I worked at a hospital to soothe the roaring stomach and helps with nausea. Perhaps you could add natural bubbly spring water to the syrup and have your own coca cola?  Lavender flowers sound wonderful. I grow a french lavender that is used in cooking.
> ...


Have never had lavender ice cream but would love too. How lovely! :thumbup:


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

darowil said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> > Marianne's son has kidney disease and while he was visiting her he ended up in the hospital there so she is back in the hospital with him. He sent her home last night so she could get some rest. He is having a procedure done this morning. Her mother had fibrillation when he had his attack but once she learned he was ok she was too. I told her I would tell all of you so we could pray for Ben, her son and for her DIL to be safe as she is traveling 4 hrs. each way to make arrangements for animals and house since they will be away longer. Marianne sends love and hugs to all TP members and really misses us. I was afraid something had happened to her or her mother, never, ever thinking it was her son!
> ...


Thanks, I will tell her about you and all the others. I know it will comfort her.
Hugs


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

margewhaples said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > daralene said:
> ...


There is a photo that is black in background with the golden lights shining. This is Myfanwy's. Hers is taken at night in Scotland. Mine were of the lake and taken in the daytime.

Oh, now I see Myfanwy gave you the page number and it is all settled. :thumbup: So glad you found it as it is so beautiful and brought back all those lovely memories of yours.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

margewhaples said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > bellestarr12 said:
> ...


Marge, what an awful experience. Amazing that we are talking about using cola to control nausea and tummy problems today right after this happened to you. Some people definitely have control issues and as you said, she is taking out her anger issues with her father on you and trying to control you!!! Must've made a lovely day a little less lovely. :-( If only we could realize how our words affect others. We can say something in a second that devastates someone for hours or days and even affect their health. I'm not saying you let her have this kind of control over you, but that our words can be used to support or like knives to wound. Hope your wound is healing and if I know you, you aren't going to let anyone keep you down. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> > myfanwy said:
> ...


Yes nyfanwy: I went back to see if I could find pic and did. It reminds me of the skyline of the LA basin, when I was a student nurse we would take a late night pass and go to the top of the Occidental building and order drinks and baked potatos as that is all we could afford. The building was 32 stories high and looked over the whole rim of the LA basin and cars whizzing on the freeway could be seen as white or blue lights proceeding north and red lights proceeding south. A Memory Lane. Thanks Julie and Nana for all the beautiful posts and others too I really have circumnavigated the globe with you all. Just thinking back to all the beautiful posts. When I get my Evernote notebooks arranged they will all be in one place. Love Marlark Marge.
!


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

margewhaples said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > daralene said:
> ...


_________________________________________
What lovely memories. Sounds so beautiful.
Hugs,
Daralene


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

No, but one of my very faorite people was named Violet and we both adored anything related to purple. Clothes, walls, flowers, paint , crochet and knitted items etc. Actually I sort of worshiped her from the time I was five until she died at the age of 93.(40years or so). She went on vacation and brought back Violet gum and mints- the only things violet I did not like. They tasted somewhat like soap to me. Marlark marge.


----------



## Needleme (Sep 27, 2011)

daralene said:


> Marianne's son has kidney disease and while he was visiting her he ended up in the hospital there so she is back in the hospital with him. He sent her home last night so she could get some rest. He is having a procedure done this morning. Her mother had fibrillation when he had his attack but once she learned he was ok she was too. I told her I would tell all of you so we could pray for Ben, her son and for her DIL to be safe as she is traveling 4 hrs. each way to make arrangements for animals and house since they will be away longer. Marianne sends love and hugs to all TP members and really misses us. I was afraid something had happened to her or her mother, never, ever thinking it was her son!


Oh, my. Please let her know our love and prayers. What a difficult time.


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

Sam: Do please get some rest. Although it is very nice that you try so hard to welcome every new and returning tper, we wish that you would take care of yourself most of all as that way you will be available to everyone and we to you. You do a magnificent job, but I notice that you've been posting at all times of day and late into the night. Take care, my friend. Marlark Marge.


----------



## Needleme (Sep 27, 2011)

preston said:


> i really am fine - i have gotten into the habit of staying up WAY to late - then the next day i need a healthy nap to feel halfway decent. the thing is i love being up late - it is quiet - there is no traffic on the road outside - it is just peaceful. have been spending too much time in bed lately - a quietness has come over me - i feel like i am drawing back inside of myself which happens every so often - this is not a bad thing -depression happens to everyone at some point in their lives. i used to think i was slightly crazy - the depression happened so often - then maybe twenty-five years ago i was diagnosed with clinical depression. which was wonderful - at least i was not crazy. lol antidepressants do only so much - the rest is up to the individual. i used to try and understand why i was depressed - there was never a clear answer - so i have learned to just go along for the ride knowing at some point in the future it will be over.
> 
> so don't worry - i am good to go - hosting the tea party is a blast - sharing with you has become a great part of my life an i feel blessed to be surrounded by such fine people.
> 
> ...


I was diagnosed with depression twenty years ago and it was a blessing because I could be treated for some of it. I still have times of quiet and calm-- but I need it to regroup from the very extroverted demands of work! Yes, it ebbs and flows for me, too!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

jheiens said:


> I prefer to knit my socks on 2 sets of four dpns at a time. Also like to knit the ribbing all the way down to the start of the heel. That way they don't slouch down while wearing.
> 
> I think that the lacy sock patterns are lovely; but if I'm wearing wool socks because it gets cold in NE Ohio, why would I want to put holes in them? LOL
> 
> ...


haha, and I love to knit my socks two at a time with each one on their own set of five dpns. I have about 50-60 sets of dpns and some I have 3 or 4 sets the same size and some are in the same lengths and others vary between 4 inch and 14 inch lengths....ok, I guess I love my dpns! Most of my dpns are metal but a few are plastic. I dont have any wooden sets and no square ones.


----------



## Needleme (Sep 27, 2011)

margewhaples said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > bellestarr12 said:
> ...


That is terrible. I am so sorry-- you go there for enjoyment, not to be scolded.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Needleme said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> > Marianne's son has kidney disease and while he was visiting her he ended up in the hospital there so she is back in the hospital with him. He sent her home last night so she could get some rest. He is having a procedure done this morning. Her mother had fibrillation when he had his attack but once she learned he was ok she was too. I told her I would tell all of you so we could pray for Ben, her son and for her DIL to be safe as she is traveling 4 hrs. each way to make arrangements for animals and house since they will be away longer. Marianne sends love and hugs to all TP members and really misses us. I was afraid something had happened to her or her mother, never, ever thinking it was her son!
> ...


Thanks, I will.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

margewhaples said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > bellestarr12 said:
> ...


Marge, I am sorry you were sent that letter. I do think that often people are so frustrated with health things in their own personal world, that they feel the absolute strong need to meddle in someone else's health without them knowing all the facts. And you are right in your observation that there are different maintenance and control issues for everyone and that the entire health of the person is to be taken into account. For those with multiple illness conditions so much more has to be considered and then tried to be balanced out and the first place to start balancing is the diet. That I believe is more difficult than other things when it comes to multiple illness wrapped up in one body. Then there comes the medicine that is needed, then the exercise and activity levels to think about. Sending you some hugs to help you deal with juggling and balancing all your illnesses! (((((  )))))


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

had it been me she was talking to i probably would have turned her every which way but loose - i would have given her a come to jesus talk that would have set her on her ear for a month of sundays - not very christian - but i would have felt better.

sam


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

margewhaples said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > bellestarr12 said:
> ...


As if you haven't been taking care of yourself for years. I can't say I blame you for being upset and you definitely took the high road by not saying anything and recognizing that she had other issues and you were just an available body to vent them onto. Hugs and hopes that tomorrow will be a brighter day.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, I think I'm going to find a movie to put on and start the sleeves of my sweater, yay, front and back are done as soon as I bind off the front. I'll check back in later, have a good night/morning all. 
Hugs and love.


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

enjoy the movie poledra -

i will see everyone in the morning.

sam



Poledra65 said:


> Well, I think I'm going to find a movie to put on and start the sleeves of my sweater, yay, front and back are done as soon as I bind off the front. I'll check back in later, have a good night/morning all.
> Hugs and love.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

preston said:


> had it been me she was talking to i probably would have turned her every which way but loose - i would have given her a come to jesus talk that would have set her on her ear for a month of sundays - not very christian - but i would have felt better.
> 
> sam
> 
> You go Sam!!!


----------



## rpuhrmann (Jun 20, 2011)

Oh my gosh! This sounds so delicious! Plus, all the various ways to make them. lol I think I need to go grocery shopping after work. Thanks Sorlenna!

Roberta



Sorlenna said:


> MUFFINS
> 
> 2 cups all-purpose flour
> 1/2 cup sugar
> ...


----------



## rpuhrmann (Jun 20, 2011)

Darowill--
Yes, my dad has lots of girlfriends. (who would like to be a wife!) lol He kept telling me he didn't know what to do, because he likes them as friends, but he doesn't want another wife. He loved my mom so much, he doesn't want to replace her. Besides, his health is not very good at all. Anyway, I just put a little bug into the ears of the two most "talkative" women, and he's not had any more problems. lol He was mad at first, but now he's happy I did it. I'm just glad he has friends where he is living. He and the other nine men all get together and play on their computers, until the women find out, and then the women try to drag them away from their toys. lol



darowil said:


> rpuhrmann said:
> 
> 
> > Hi All!
> ...


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> MUFFINS
> 
> 2 cups all-purpose flour
> 1/2 cup sugar
> ...


Thanks! Love muffins, always add some oat bran to whatever I make and this sounds like a great starter to make whatever kind we are in the mood for!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Morning all (well, it's morning here, anyhow). 

I try to keep a record of all the muffin variations people try, so if you do something different than what's on the list, do let me know, please--I may be missing out on something great! :mrgreen:

Today will be a long work day, which starts shortly, so I just want to say hey and have a good day. Thinking of Marianne & family, Marge (what a nerve that woman has to speak to you that way), and everyone else with struggles to overcome. Bub's home sick today as well, though I think it is just a passing bug (hope so!); his stomach was upset last night and seems to have lingered overnight. 

I put the shawl aside temporarily last night and started on my crazy hat idea--we shall see how that turns out. I've not done a lot of felting yet, but if this works, it should be pretty fun in the end. I expect to be doing the actual felting Saturday (though tomorrow would be great, I may not have time to finish the knitting before Sat.). I plan to do a non-felted version as well, depending on what the knitting looks like when this "first draft" is knitted up. I'm excited, anyway, and that is a very good thing; like so many others here, I have suffered from depression and always have to be vigilant. I was on medication for quite some time a few years ago, so I know I can be treated again if it gets bad, but I prefer the "no drug" policy if I can go that route.

Anyhow, I'm off for another cuppa java before starting the work day!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Morning everyone. Sorlenna, awesome recipe, I'm trying that one this weekend. 

Well, I finally bit the bullet and started my Ashton Shawl, hopefully it works out the 2nd or 3rd time, lol...I haven't had to frog it yet, but, then I'm only on the 7th row. lol...Definitely going to be using a lifeline. I got some awesome Croation wool at the LYS for $2.50/skein, 142yrd/130m in each skein, too good a deal to pass up. 

I think I"m going to go work on my sweater some more this morning, I have started the sleeves. I cheated and did a 3 needle bind off on the shoulders rather than seam them as they said too, as long as they are together does it really matter how I did it? 

Well, thoughts for Marianne, Dreamweaver, Marge, Myfanwy, and all others that are having difficult days and hopes that everyone has a wonderful day.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Happy International Chocolate day everyone!!!


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Marge...Hope your tongue is healing after having to bite it for so long yesterday. We all feel pretty protective of you and the nerve of some people. May your day be full of wonderful things today. Hugs

Good morning to everyone. Hope you all have a great day. I did make it to the gym yesterday and how good it felt. Will give my muscles a chance to recover today and try and go 2 time more this week. I enjoy it when I finally get there, it is just the getting there! :roll:

I am also going to do a KAL for the Holbrook shawl that Stevieland is doing on KP. I think it is so gorgeous and couldn't resist.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Morning everyone. Sorlenna, awesome recipe, I'm trying that one this weekend.
> 
> Well, I finally bit the bullet and started my Ashton Shawl, hopefully it works out the 2nd or 3rd time, lol...I haven't had to frog it yet, but, then I'm only on the 7th row. lol...Definitely going to be using a lifeline. I got some awesome Croation wool at the LYS for $2.50/skein, 142yrd/130m in each skein, too good a deal to pass up.
> 
> ...


Today has to be better than yesterday was! seconding the good thoughts for all!


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> > Morning everyone. Sorlenna, awesome recipe, I'm trying that one this weekend.
> ...


  wowee, i am printing off the muffin recipe. i can use that when we have church functions and so many options. ohh the apple especially sounds sooo good. 
i too am wishing everyone a good day.
its all cloudy here this morn, and gotta get the mower out (may take a hay bailer or bush hog) wow after all the rain, its wayyyy high :mrgreen: not griping really. so today, gonna do yard work. 
i saw dad yesterday in his new home. moe and thomas were there and Keagan (dad didn't care if any of us were there, as long as the "boy" was there) mom was there when i came in, so we all had a good visit. dad is funny, he likes your precense but wants his westerns on, and really doesn't say much to us at all. he is odd that way, always was at home, as he got older. when i was in 20's after we were through running around, we would all pile in and watch movies or work on a puzzle we always had going on table, dad was right in the middle of us. guess its a age thing. he has a roomie now, although its temp. but he doesn't say anything either. :? 
hey, everyone dealing with sickness, family problems or just life in general. Have a Blessed Day :-D


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

myfanwy said:


> Today has to be better than yesterday was! seconding the good thoughts for all!


________________________________
Yes, here's to a better day for you. Ok TP, wanna come over for a cuppa'. DH broke my English press last night for making tea but that's no problem we can still make tea and some good hot coffee. Oops!! Just remembered I left a cup out by the coffee maker. Got sidetracked when I saw this cute squirrel just sunning himself on the fencepost. He looked so relaxed. Took a few shots to welcome you. It's a glorious day and I hope you will all have a great one. :thumbup: You can see my muddy footprints on the deck as I like to go out in my barefeet. When I lie on the ground looking up at the clouds, I am under the second tree on the right. No clouds today but not complaining one bit.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Oh Awesome pics Daralene, I'm with the squirrel, a nice sunny place to sit/lay and the world looks a whole lot better. 

It's wet and chilly here, but I'm not going to complain, we need the rain badly and it makes for good sweater knitting.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh Awesome pics Daralene, I'm with the squirrel, a nice sunny place to sit/lay and the world looks a whole lot better.
> 
> It's wet and chilly here, but I'm not going to complain, we need the rain badly and it makes for good sweater knitting.


You put a smile on my face. Such sweeties and they are growing. Glad you got the anti-camera Bruno. What beautiful eyes and looking right at the camera. Imagine you making cute sounds and faces to get him interested.

Both you and Southern Gal having cloudy weather. I'll appreciate the day for sure and know it is heading this way. So great chatting with you. Maybe I will go for a walk as you remind me how there aren't that many days like this left. I'm not too sore after the gym to go for a walk. Resisted that first day enthusiasm so that I could continue to move. :lol: :lol: :lol:

Southern Gal...Would love to see some photos of the area you live in and sounds like you have a farm. Hard work for sure. Bet you don't need to go to the gym for your exercise.


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

that is almost as good as christmas.

sam



Poledra65 said:


> Happy International Chocolate day everyone!!!


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

thanks for the awsome pictures daralene.

sam



daralene said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > Today has to be better than yesterday was! seconding the good thoughts for all!
> ...


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

preston said:


> thanks for the awsome pictures daralene.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Chocolate Cupcakes in the oven, mmm... And yes, from scratch. Going to frost with Vanilla Buttercream, my fave. 
Wish you were all here to have one, so I'm sending chocolate hugs.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Sam...Trying to find the flower pot holder you put on. Think it was chrysanthemum. Thought I printed it out but can't find it. If you remember where it was fine but if not that's ok. So beautiful.


----------



## oddball (Jun 10, 2012)

Daralene- Those photos are gorgeous. Can just imagine sitting on the deck with my knitting in the sunshine watching the cheeky squirrel.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Good day, everyone! Very cloudy, but no sight of rain. I keep hoping! I did finish the afghan for Dd's friend's wedding. I'm not really ready to start the next one, but I guess I will. I doubt it will be finished by their first anniversary.

Allergies are acting up again. Yuck! I guess I'll go use the neti pot!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

preston said:


> that is almost as good as christmas.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Making the Chocolate Brownies this evening -- I mean who could disrespect the Chocolate Day, I have to make them?? 

Ok, I will have to eat them too!!! :lol:


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

daralene said:


> Sam...Trying to find the flower pot holder you put on. Think it was chrysanthemum. Thought I printed it out but can't find it. If you remember where it was fine but if not that's ok. So beautiful.


It was from Lily, Sugar n Cream yarns website, a zinnea pattern. http://www.sugarncream.com/pattern.php?PID=6867

You have a better access for it through Ravelry. http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/zinnia-dishcloth


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

preston said:


> i forgot about the saint - used to listen to him on the radio - back in the dark ages. lol
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


[/quote]


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Not the finest photo- but I am very proud of my Peace Lily flower- I have waited about 4 years for this!


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

thank you 5mmdpns - i looked for it but could not remember where i had found it - i don't crochet so did not keep a copy of it.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> > Sam...Trying to find the flower pot holder you put on. Think it was chrysanthemum. Thought I printed it out but can't find it. If you remember where it was fine but if not that's ok. So beautiful.
> ...


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

i think it's a grea picture myfanwy - how long will it bloom?

sam



myfanwy said:


> Not the finest photo- but I am very proud of my Peace Lily flower- I have waited about 4 years for this!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

preston said:


> i think it's a grea picture myfanwy - how long will it bloom?
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


As it is the first time it has flowered for me- it is all going to be a surprise!


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

oddball said:


> Daralene- Those photos are gorgeous. Can just imagine sitting on the deck with my knitting in the sunshine watching the cheeky squirrel.


Wouldn't that be fun!!


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

myfanwy said:


> Not the finest photo- but I am very proud of my Peace Lily flower- I have waited about 4 years for this!


It is a wonderful thing when you wait and wait for a blossom and finally get it. Congratulations on your Peace Lily flower and at a time when we so desperately need peace. Thanks for that Myfanwy.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

preston said:


> thank you 5mmdpns - i looked for it but could not remember where i had found it - i don't crochet so did not keep a copy of it.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Thanks Sam for posting it.
Thanks 5mmdpns for reposting it. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Chocolate Cupcakes in the oven, mmm... And yes, from scratch. Going to frost with Vanilla Buttercream, my fave.
> Wish you were all here to have one, so I'm sending chocolate hugs.


Oh me too! 5mmdpns with brownies and you with cupcakes. Think we have enough for our party. Like the chocolate hugs too.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> > i think it's a grea picture myfanwy - how long will it bloom?
> ...


My brother's peace lily had single blooms that would last for a few months. It looked just like yours!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

You are welcome Daralene and Sam! Daralene, yes chocolate is on the menus!! chocolate peanut butter squares, chocolate lattes, chocolate shakes and slushies, chocolate gravy on my potatoes, chocolate fondue for the vegies, chocolate dipped chocolate sweets, hmmmmmmm, no more clothes that fit, hmmmmmm, better stop the chocolates now and share with you all!!!!  :-D :lol: ;-)


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> You are welcome Daralene adn Sam! Daralene, yes chocolate is on the menus!! chocolate peanut butter squares, chocolate lattes, chocolate shakes and slushies, chocolate gravy on my potatoes, chocolate fondue for the vegies, chocolate dipped chocolate sweets, hmmmmmmm, no more clothes that fit, hmmmmmm, better stop the chocolates now and share with you all!!!!  :-D :lol: ;-)


LOL Mole!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

daralene said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > You are welcome Daralene adn Sam! Daralene, yes chocolate is on the menus!! chocolate peanut butter squares, chocolate lattes, chocolate shakes and slushies, chocolate gravy on my potatoes, chocolate fondue for the vegies, chocolate dipped chocolate sweets, hmmmmmmm, no more clothes that fit, hmmmmmm, better stop the chocolates now and share with you all!!!!  :-D :lol: ;-)
> ...


aaahhh, yess, and that red velvet cake!!!! must never be left out -- goes with the chocolate ice cream! and where oh where is my chocolate pudding? and the double choc chip cookies are in someone's oven being baked!!!


----------



## Joe P (Sep 20, 2011)

What a day, I kept at it all day Mother needed a bunch today. I need to fix dinner but I am at the point of not being part of this tp as I can't keep up with y'all. I would miss y'all terribly. joe p.


----------



## Silverowl (Sep 6, 2011)

Joe we realise that people cant pop in all the time, life has a habit of getting in the way.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

I found one for knitting, here is the link below. I have it started, 3 petals done.

http://knitalittlestore.blogspot.com/2009/03/zinnia-free.html



preston said:


> thank you 5mmdpns - i looked for it but could not remember where i had found it - i don't crochet so did not keep a copy of it.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Joe P said:


> What a day, I kept at it all day Mother needed a bunch today. I need to fix dinner but I am at the point of not being part of this tp as I can't keep up with y'all. I would miss y'all terribly. joe p.


Joe, don't give up on us! We know you keep so busy, and we talk so much- but we would really miss your input!


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> I found one for knitting, here is the link below. I have it started, 3 petals done.
> 
> http://knitalittlestore.blogspot.com/2009/03/zinnia-free.html
> 
> ...


That is lovely. Think that is short rows. Haven't done that yet but always a challenge in the waiting. Have you done this or if not, short rows? Funny, I have done complicated patterns but started on a short row project with Homespun yarn and long circular needles for in the round and had a terrible time.????


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

daralene said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh Awesome pics Daralene, I'm with the squirrel, a nice sunny place to sit/lay and the world looks a whole lot better.
> ...


  no i don't live on a farm at all, as a matter this country gal, lives right in the heart of our sm. town. i live on the intersection a two very traveled streets here. but we have a good sized side yard that is very private.i grew up in the country and stayed in the woods hiking and whatever i could find to do, to stay out of the house, think thats why i really don't care for cooking. 
anyhoo... we worked outside till well afternoon, when the ol empty belly started talking. i never got my mower going, but i did get all the weedeating done and emptied some buckets of dirt into other bigger pots, i ended up pulling all but one tomoto plant up, it had blooms on it, didn't hold out any hope for the others. so i carried all the tomoto cages to the back of the yard, gathered all my stakes up. i weeded some on the north side of house. i have decided to fix a bed over there,on the front, i do have some yellow cannis going there, i want to move my stripe leaved ones and get some orange blooming ones. i think i will set out my blue hosta (i have babied all spring and summer) over next to them but not let them overtake it. i try to plant things in strategic places so no one has a real view into our yard. i pretty well can sit on the front porch and see no one. i wish our house set more to the back of the yard, but thats not where it was :? 
i can certainly tell i did a lot of bending and stooping sorta sore. i did get all the limbs picked up, the two pines on the north side are always loosing some lower ones. i got to go put my outside adopted kitty some water in his bowl, cause he is venturing around front to drink from the bowls up there. he still won't come near us, he does though go off a way and watch us. i talk to him all the time, him and moma. i just can't bear them to be hungry. ok, i have blabbered on long enough. :roll:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I love the peace lily flower--ours is slowly growing again--it had almost succumbed to the heat this summer, but now it's coming back and I hope it will bloom again. It has bloomed before but it's tiny now!


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

pup lover - when you are finished we need a picture - i have the pattern - have had it for a long time - just have not been brave enough to try it - maybe i will have to give it the old college try.

sam



Pup lover said:


> I found one for knitting, here is the link below. I have it started, 3 petals done.
> 
> http://knitalittlestore.blogspot.com/2009/03/zinnia-free.html
> 
> ...


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> > What a day, I kept at it all day Mother needed a bunch today. I need to fix dinner but I am at the point of not being part of this tp as I can't keep up with y'all. I would miss y'all terribly. joe p.
> ...


I agree with myfanwy, Joe. I don't post here very often either, but I'd sure miss you if you dropped away.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Joe P said:


> What a day, I kept at it all day Mother needed a bunch today. I need to fix dinner but I am at the point of not being part of this tp as I can't keep up with y'all. I would miss y'all terribly. joe p.


Joe, there are times when we can not all get to the Tea Party. I would like to invite you to keep an open mind and pop in when you can -- we all love to have you! but then we do have lives outside of the Tea Party too and we have to perform our obligations and honour our committments that we have on our home fronts. We are glad to have you when you can drop by!


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Joe...Why not just drop in then and tell us your news. You don't have to catch up. That can be overwhelming. Show us some photos of any work you've done, knitting or otherwise if that is something you want to do. Don't make it a pressure thing for yourself. Everyone would miss you.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well my guess about the photos was right- Almost all have been removed from the camera, and David has come back with much more imprtant things on his mind than giving me the photos he has removed from my camera. He has jumped straight back into things and not really with me at the moment. He asked for my USB stick which I pointed out I never have because people keep borrowing it and not returning it! So that got nowhere either.
However I do have some photos of street trees in Darwin. David and I both noticed them at the same time so I assume that had just started flowering. They remind me of the lovely purple flowers that were posted a month or so ago now in that all that can be seen is the flowers and not the leaves. No idea what the trees are. And I will also post one of Pepper, our youngest Daughters rabbit who we are looking after while they are away for 4 months. Monkey was just hanging around waiting for us to return.
Today I am off to the Show to see the knitting - and whatever else I take a fancy to. Didn't get anything finished that I had planned to put in. Maybe next year, but don't know if I can really be bothered with the effort to get it finished off so well. The lady I teach knitting with has membership to the show with guest tickets so I can get in for nothing. Ohterwise I would not bother going as it is expensive to get in. I am a kid at heart still and love the rides and show bags, but this is not likely to be as much fun alone so I won't bother with them and why I wouldn't bother going if I needed to pay. But going alone I can spend time looking at the knitting etc which is hard to do with others around.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well my guess about the photos was right- Almost all have been removed from the camera, and David has come back with much more imprtant things on his mind than giving me the photos he has removed from my camera. He has jumped straight back into things and not really with me at the moment. He asked for my USB stick which I pointed out I never have because people keep borrowing it and not returning it! So that got nowhere either.
> However I do have some photos of street trees in Darwin. David and I both noticed them at the same time so I assume that had just started flowering. They remind me of the lovely purple flowers that were posted a month or so ago now in that all that can be seen is the flowers and not the leaves. No idea what the trees are. And I will also post one of Pepper, our youngest Daughters rabbit who we are looking after while they are away for 4 months. Monkey was just hanging around waiting for us to return.
> Today I am off to the Show to see the knitting - and whatever else I take a fancy to. Didn't get anything finished that I had planned to put in. Maybe next year, but don't know if I can really be bothered with the effort to get it finished off so well. The lady I teach knitting with has membership to the show with guest tickets so I can get in for nothing. Ohterwise I would not bother going as it is expensive to get in. I am a kid at heart still and love the rides and show bags, but this is not likely to be as much fun alone so I won't bother with them and why I wouldn't bother going if I needed to pay. But going alone I can spend time looking at the knitting etc which is hard to do with others around.


thank you for those, Darowil! Great to see some of the important things in your daughters' lives!!! Have you lost your Darwin photos completely?


----------



## Betina (Feb 5, 2011)

Joe P.....Please don't go! Sometimes your energy, makes me have more.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > Well my guess about the photos was right- Almost all have been removed from the camera, and David has come back with much more imprtant things on his mind than giving me the photos he has removed from my camera. He has jumped straight back into things and not really with me at the moment. He asked for my USB stick which I pointed out I never have because people keep borrowing it and not returning it! So that got nowhere either.
> ...


Hi Myfanwy the phoots are on David's computer- but I need him to get them off it to mine, presumably via a USB stick and mine have all gone for walks. So I need to get him at a time when he is free enough to find one of his (which was probably once mine!) and transfer the photos and then hope they work out on my computer as the ones I put on do and not in the way he has it organised. No idea why he has to change things so it becomes more complicated. I've tried asking him how to do it and he says it is complicated. Well I say mine isn't- and we are both on Macs so that is not it. He has clearly changed it for some reason. Took me no time at all this morning to get the photos on - and to see what I was posting as well instead of the random picks of the first photos I posted from Darwin.
Of to the chemist now and then to the show. Be back later today- or maybe tomorrow in which case it may well be the next TP. Depends on how long I spend at the show. I might spend an hour or I may enjoy it so much I stay for the evening as well. But as I will have been walking a far bit before I even get in I doubt whether it will be all evening. This evening in the footy (the national level not the local which I really follow) the Adelaide team that has made it into the finals has a must win game to keep going so I may watch that on TV.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > darowil said:
> ...


there are advantages to being the only one who uses the computer!!! Hope you have a great time at the show, and enjoy the footy!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

A question in general- I am trying to sort out my clocks when I first boot the computer- has Eastern time just gone to winter time? It seems to be 8hours ahead, the day before, whereas I have been calculating on 7 hours, also I have found Pacific time, and Mountain time, but I am wondering whether there is a fourth time zone, in the middle? It can be hard looking something up when you don't know what you are looking for!!! Texas seems a long way west of New York!


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> A question in general- I am trying to sort out my clocks when I first boot the computer- has Eastern time just gone to winter time? It seems to be 8hours ahead, the day before, whereas I have been calculating on 7 hours, also I have found Pacific time, and Mountain time, but I am wondering whether there is a fourth time zone, in the middle? It can be hard looking something up when you don't know what you are looking for!!! Texas seems a long way west of New York!


There is a central time zone, which is just to the west of eastern. We are still on daylight saving until, I think, the first weekend in November. Chicago is in the central time zone. Then there is one, at least, to the east that covers part of Canada.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> A question in general- I am trying to sort out my clocks when I first boot the computer- has Eastern time just gone to winter time? It seems to be 8hours ahead, the day before, whereas I have been calculating on 7 hours, also I have found Pacific time, and Mountain time, but I am wondering whether there is a fourth time zone, in the middle? It can be hard looking something up when you don't know what you are looking for!!! Texas seems a long way west of New York!


Texas is halfway across the country and is in the central time zone.


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> bellestarr12 said:
> 
> 
> > myfanwy said:
> ...


well said, 5mmdpns


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

mjs said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > A question in general- I am trying to sort out my clocks when I first boot the computer- has Eastern time just gone to winter time? It seems to be 8hours ahead, the day before, whereas I have been calculating on 7 hours, also I have found Pacific time, and Mountain time, but I am wondering whether there is a fourth time zone, in the middle? It can be hard looking something up when you don't know what you are looking for!!! Texas seems a long way west of New York!
> ...


Right, I reckon I have got my head around that! Back to the clocks!!!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Well, tomorrow should be exciting--youngest DD goes to take her driving permit test, and I have finished the knitting portion of this felted hat I'm working on...gad, it's gigantic! Heh. I'll try and do it after work tomorrow and hope I don't totally make a mess!

Everybody behave until I get back (uh huh). :mrgreen:


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> A question in general- I am trying to sort out my clocks when I first boot the computer- has Eastern time just gone to winter time? It seems to be 8hours ahead, the day before, whereas I have been calculating on 7 hours, also I have found Pacific time, and Mountain time, but I am wondering whether there is a fourth time zone, in the middle? It can be hard looking something up when you don't know what you are looking for!!! Texas seems a long way west of New York!


Myfanwy, here is a world map with the time already calculated for you. You just have to make sure your computer clock is correctly set for your time zone. Then when you click on this site, you simply have to hover your mouse over an area and it will give you the time in that place in the world compared to where you are.
http://24timezones.com/
Also across the black bar at the top of the page, you will see different countries. Click on the one you want and then hover your mouse over a city to see what time it is where that location is. I am in the same time zone as Winnipeg, Manitoba, Canada. On the Canada map, you will see Winnipeg in the center towards the southern boundary of the country.


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

Good day to all: 
Joe please don't abandon us. We need to know that you and mom are well. A sentence will do. Then when there is more time you can bring us up to date.
Darowil: I am not sure how a Mac works but on my computor you can set up settings for each individual user. Check into yours. Perhaps this will work for both of you. Enjoyed all the notes of your trip.
Daralene: Wonderful pictures. I still want to get to the photo place and purchase a new digital camera. I would like a Fugi like Julies( her pictures are fantastic as are yours. What kind of camera are you using? What photo program also please? 
Marianne: I am looking forward to your return and know that you just have too much stress right now? Wishing you some down time. Time to heal and recover.
Dreamweaver: My thoughts and prayers that your situation is going to work out for the best for all. All of those people who are out of work could be employed as companions for our burgeouning elder population and their growing needs. Then we would have more tax revenue to provide even more benefits. So many people drawing benefits, but unable to contribute.
Sam: I have the feeling you are not up to par and therefore I am praying that you will be back to your usual soon. 
Daralene: that picture of your yard is so lovely, it looks just like a park and such a nice place, I wish we could have an in person tea party right on your back lawn. We could all bring our knitting needles and our favorite dish
and spend some time together.
Marlark marge.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > A question in general- I am trying to sort out my clocks when I first boot the computer- has Eastern time just gone to winter time? It seems to be 8hours ahead, the day before, whereas I have been calculating on 7 hours, also I have found Pacific time, and Mountain time, but I am wondering whether there is a fourth time zone, in the middle? It can be hard looking something up when you don't know what you are looking for!!! Texas seems a long way west of New York!
> ...


thanks 5mm's. I just discovered an interesting anomally- the two sides of Samoa, Western and American are in different days, about 4 seconds apart!
You are obviously very central!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > myfanwy said:
> ...


*chuckles* have fun with this map! :-D


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


Like I said, it is easy once you know what you are looking for!!!


----------



## Joe P (Sep 20, 2011)

Welllllllllll,,, I got the message ladies. I did not want y'all to think I wasn't making comments about everyone and their "Stuff" I read it, I really do and my thoughts are with each and everyone of you seriously. My prayers have you in them and I don't comment much buttttttttt the Rabbit picture just drew my heart to the screen. Love that Rabbit!!!!!!!!!!!!! I was in and directed two productions of the wonderful play "Harvey" and I have akin knowledge to "Pookas". I love images like that and things beyond other's thinking. Each one of you seem like that to me. I suppose you don't know that from me but you know now. 

You are right what a dumb thing for me to drop this how stupid. he he. Can't do it boys and girls. Energy is contagious with me, I turn on Opera and I can go for hours. I have XM radio in the new car free for two months and they have an opera station and I have to watch the speeding because I can get really fast quick. 

O'k, you hang in there kids love y'all joe p.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Joe P said:


> Welllllllllll,,, I got the message ladies. I did not want y'all to think I wasn't making comments about everyone and their "Stuff" I read it, I really do and my thoughts are with each and everyone of you seriously. My prayers have you in them and I don't comment much buttttttttt the Rabbit picture just drew my heart to the screen. Love that Rabbit!!!!!!!!!!!!! I was in and directed two productions of the wonderful play "Harvey" and I have akin knowledge to "Pookas". I love images like that and things beyond other's thinking. Each one of you seem like that to me. I suppose you don't know that from me but you know now.
> 
> You are right what a dumb thing for me to drop this how stupid. he he. Can't do it boys and girls. Energy is contagious with me, I turn on Opera and I can go for hours. I have XM radio in the new car free for two months and they have an opera station and I have to watch the speeding because I can get really fast quick.
> 
> O'k, you hang in there kids love y'all joe p.


*chuckles* you are a darling!! we just love you for who you are just as all Tea Party goers are appreciated for who they are. Not everyone has a week where they can come and chime in everyday. Sometimes not even once a week. But we all do keep in touch now and then and when we can! I dont think there was any rule about how often we must post here or drop in. There is no tossing your chair out of the Tea Party -- it is there waiting for you whenever you can join us. No pressures, just please dont say goodnite and not come back!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thought I would take some pics. of the flowers blooming, before the rain sets in tomorrow and it is too late!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hey Joe, good to hear from you.  
Sorlenna, hope all goes well with your DD's driving test. 
Myfanwy, beautiful pics. 

Well, DST and I signed up for weight watchers online, should keep things interesting. Tomorrow we are going to start a walking regime, we'll see how that goes, maybe I'll ride my bike over to meet her. 

Hope everyone's doing well and having a good evening.


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

there is pacific time - mountain time - central time and eastern time myfanwy - and no - we are still on dst until the last sunday of october when we go back to daylight time. hope that helps.

sam



myfanwy said:


> A question in general- I am trying to sort out my clocks when I first boot the computer- has Eastern time just gone to winter time? It seems to be 8hours ahead, the day before, whereas I have been calculating on 7 hours, also I have found Pacific time, and Mountain time, but I am wondering whether there is a fourth time zone, in the middle? It can be hard looking something up when you don't know what you are looking for!!! Texas seems a long way west of New York!


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

myfanwy - it is 12:07 am friday morning and 4:07 pm in wellington - not sure if that is friday afternoon or saturday afternoon.

sam



myfanwy said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> > myfanwy said:
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

preston said:


> myfanwy - it is 12:07 am friday morning and 4:07 pm in wellington - not sure if that is friday afternoon or saturday afternoon.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


We are in Friday!! I have been calculating on a seven hour difference, minus the day- but it is actually 8 hours, if that makes sense- so you Sam are up pretty late as usual!!!


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

wonderful pictures myfanwy - what kind of a geranium is that - what a beautiful flower.

sam



myfanwy said:


> thought I would take some pics. of the flowers blooming, before the rain sets in tomorrow and it is too late!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

preston said:


> wonderful pictures myfanwy - what kind of a geranium is that - what a beautiful flower.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


My green fingered neighbour collects slips of plants she likes- and has no idea of what things are called- we would need someone like Gingerwitch to chip in- but I think she has just been too busy lately- I have not noticed her show up 'online' for ages!


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

a question has come up - was there a pumpkin oatmeal recipe posted last week during the tea party? if it was i have no copy - maybe someone copied it or knows where it is?

thanks 

sam


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

We definitely could use am index so that we could log into these various recipes and logs. Marlark marge.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

margewhaples said:


> We definitely could use am index so that we could log into these various recipes and logs. Marlark marge.


5mm's probably knows whether that can be done or not!


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

myfanwy - where are the chatham islands in relation to you.

sam


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

preston said:


> myfanwy - where are the chatham islands in relation to you.
> 
> sam


a ship ride- or air plane ride to the East- they are technically part of New Zealand, on a level roughly with Banks Peninsula, in the South Island. 420 miles out.


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

does it ever get warm there?

sam



myfanwy said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> > myfanwy - where are the chatham islands in relation to you.
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

preston said:


> does it ever get warm there?
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


dec, jan feb and march can reach 18C


----------



## Althea (Apr 7, 2011)

Great photos, Daralene, Myfanwy and Darowil. I've been playing catch-up all week with the TP posts. Somewhere I have a recipe for pineapple & walnut slices, with brown sugar and sour cream in the mix. I'll try to find it & post on the next TP. It's really good for those 'bring a plate' occasions. Around 4 p.m. Friday in Adelaide now. Special thoughts of Marianne and all those in challenging situations


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

preston said:


> had it been me she was talking to i probably would have turned her every which way but loose - i would have given her a come to jesus talk that would have set her on her ear for a month of sundays - not very christian - but i would have felt better.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: The lady was way out of line for her position at the center. Not a nurse... not responsible for any of you as far as health and needs to keep her opinion to herself. She is there to facilitate...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Joe.... you know you can't stay away .... neither can I, but some weeks are better than others for keeping caught up.

Julie.... what fabulous flowers.... Love thatem all, but that blue is wonderful....

Daralene.... Your pictures are always great... Love the deck and yard.... The squirrel makes me laugh. We have a catwalk on the top of out fence andthere is one young squirrel that comes and bellyflops with all four legs hanging offthe siees. He just collapses, stays for awhile and then comes down to see what he can dig up or bury in my flower pots.....

5mmdpns...... Great time site..... 

Sam..... bedtime.... you and I are both up too late... We'll both be sorry in the morning....... 

It has been a long, long day here..... and i have to be up to take mom to hair and groeries. Ned to hit the gym and then there is football game tomorrow night. Olivia crushed the other team 25 to 4 in 2 games..... in volleyball tonight.A couple of her friends on tham also are on a nationally recognised club team, so no lack of talent....

A couple highlights of this week. DH had a rock through radiatior, my battery died, 4 trips to Auto Zone before we got that all straightened out. The antibiotic that Dr. added to my meds. is either going to kill me or cure me. I think this is the very worst I have been. DH tried to drag me to hoapital Monday night. He will probably strangle pulonologist if he ever meets him again. I will be checking in with him mid-week and will insist he see me or tell me the plan or send me to someone else because this isn't working. Meanwhilw, I think I told you we had incident with mom and she was here all week-end.... Gout/arthritis Dr. for DH Monday and he is barely walking....so a little discouraged that weight loss and exercise is not helping with that...... My Monday Dr. had lots of advice on other issues, gave me 3 months worth of free meds and I don't have to see her for 3 months..Says that once I'm not coughing, I'm really in good shape anyhow...... Dentist for mom cancelled till next Wed. I have dentist Monday... sat. is my monthy meet with some great creative gals and then basketball game...... 

I'm sneaking off computer.. typing with no light... and trying not to cough so DH doesn't know how late I was up... Big trouble for that.... given that I'm not getting much rest. Time to call it a day...

Sure hope that all went well for Mariane's son. There is another sweet lady that could sure do with a nice long rest.... no stress.... Don't worry, Be happy.....NIght all.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thanks for the update Jynx, was very aware we had not heard from you for a while. I do hope things work out medically for you
We had our home help for the first time this morning- she got lost so in the end we got about 40 minutes worth of work- but should be better next week, now she knows how to get here!!

Fale has a 'moon boot' now, which he keeps taking off- but one good thing is he can shower ok.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hey Joe, good to hear from you.
> Sorlenna, hope all goes well with your DD's driving test.
> Myfanwy, beautiful pics.
> 
> ...


I thought I better take the photos while it was dry- heavy showers and wind forecast for tomorrow- the blossoms almost certainly won't survive!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

One more from my brother's photos of the Chatham Islnds


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Myfanwy, the only flower I am not familiar with and have not grown is the magnolia one. I have had magnolia trees but not those blossoms.
The geranium you posted the photo of, I know as a wild geranium here where I live. It comes up and blooms where it wants to.
The gladiolas are gorgeous! I loved growing them, now I have lilies in my yard but no gladiolas. I need to really get to landscaping my yard but it is difficult for me with my health where it is at the moment. There is always hope and another year!!
The blue babiana is one that also grows wild around here. They are beautiful to see! There are a lot of flowering plants that do not have a true blue color in their blossom color. This is one that does. There are oodles of these in different forms and colors too!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Good early morning Sam to you! I slept for a few hours and then decided that I would come and check things out here as I could not sleep any longer! Have you been to bed yet and are up again too? or it is that you have not gone to bed yet and are playing solitaire?


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Marianne's son is still with her and having terrible pain. He doesn't like pain meds but when he goes off them he can't tolerate the pain. They are doing more tests. She has been at the hospital a lot. It is possible he will go home today or tomorrow.

From Marianne:
"Sending my hugs and my prayers for all the tea party group, I sure do miss them!!"


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

It was your (at least I think it was yours, whomever posted the baked oatmeal recipe) baked oatmeal recipe and I used flax seed in place of the eggs, and added walnuts, craisins and canned pure pumpkin (about half a 15 oz can). DH and I both enjoyed it and will make it again, will use more of the pumpkin next time, didnt get much of that flavor (that could be because I forgot to add any spices ).



preston said:


> a question has come up - was there a pumpkin oatmeal recipe posted last week during the tea party? if it was i have no copy - maybe someone copied it or knows where it is?
> 
> thanks
> 
> sam


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Darowil...Thank you for the photos. Beautiful DD's rabbit. Love the flowering trees. So beautiful lining the streets. Imagine their will be a carpet of lovely yellow flowers as they fall. Hope DH helps you get your photos back and sorry they are causing so much trouble once you get them since he has changed them :roll: Cute little monkey hanging 'round. Was that from DD too??

Myfanwy...By the time I write this you will probably know the answer, but this looked like a good site: http://www.timetemperature.com/tzus/time_zone.shtml
Below the map you can click on a state and see the time there. Yes, a lot of miles from NY to Texas. Takes about 26 hrs. driving and that isn't taking into account stops, traffic or lights. 1577 mi. or 2537.94 km

Sorlenna....Looking forward to seeing that hat!! Hope all went well with DD's license permit...well, sure it did.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

margewhaples said:


> Good day to all:
> Daralene: that picture of your yard is so lovely, it looks just like a park and such a nice place, I wish we could have an in person tea party right on your back lawn. We could all bring our knitting needles and our favorite dish
> and spend some time together.
> Marlark marge.


With all the baking people are doing we would sure have food 'a plenty. Yes, it would be fun to have the laughter and clicking needles.

You asked about my camera: Nikon Coolpix 10 megapixels. They have much higher megapixels now. You don't have to spend a lot on a camera but make sure you get a camera that doesn't have regular batteries that have to be changed a lot. This camera has a camera battery but the one I had before just had regular batteries and you had to change them every time you shot practically and that can cost a fortune over time and it was always going dead.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

myfanwy said:


> thanks 5mm's. I just discovered an interesting anomally- the two sides of Samoa, Western and American are in different days, about 4 seconds apart!
> You are obviously very central!


Now that is really something. Sounds like you are having a fun research time :thumbup:


----------



## rpuhrmann (Jun 20, 2011)

Daralene/Marlark Marge,
I have the Nikon Cool Pix too! I love it! I bought my daugher one a few years ago, and I was always using hers, so this year, for my birthday, she bought me one for my very own. Such a wonderful daughter! (or else she wanted to get her camera back!) lol

Roberta



daralene said:


> margewhaples said:
> 
> 
> > Good day to all:
> ...


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

myfanwy said:


> thought I would take some pics. of the flowers blooming, before the rain sets in tomorrow and it is too late!


Oh Myfanwy....Those flowers are incredible. Such beauty to start my day out with. Creates a whole different feeling. Have never seen babiana before. Thank you! Now I'll go get my coffee and be back to look some more.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

myfanwy said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> > does it ever get warm there?
> ...


Love the photos your brother took. What gorgeous scenery and I may never get to go there but thanks to you, I got to see this. I would love to sit there looking out and taking the scenery in.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

rpuhrmann said:


> Daralene/Marlark Marge,
> I have the Nikon Cool Pix too! I love it! I bought my daugher one a few years ago, and I was always using hers, so this year, for my birthday, she bought me one for my very own. Such a wonderful daughter! (or else she wanted to get her camera back!) lol
> 
> Roberta
> ...


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Forgot to tell you that I did buy the planet light by Veriflux and I love it. Not only will it be great for knitting at night and with dark colors, but I can read again! It seemed all the print was too light but with this lamp the print stands out more and I can read at night so much better!! :thumbup: They also had an Ott light. Mine, a desk model, was marked down to $39.99 and the Ott was $49.99.


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well my guess about the photos was right- Almost all have been removed from the camera, and David has come back with much more imprtant things on his mind than giving me the photos he has removed from my camera. He has jumped straight back into things and not really with me at the moment. He asked for my USB stick which I pointed out I never have because people keep borrowing it and not returning it! So that got nowhere either.
> However I do have some photos of street trees in Darwin. David and I both noticed them at the same time so I assume that had just started flowering. They remind me of the lovely purple flowers that were posted a month or so ago now in that all that can be seen is the flowers and not the leaves. No idea what the trees are. And I will also post one of Pepper, our youngest Daughters rabbit who we are looking after while they are away for 4 months. Monkey was just hanging around waiting for us to return.
> Today I am off to the Show to see the knitting - and whatever else I take a fancy to. Didn't get anything finished that I had planned to put in. Maybe next year, but don't know if I can really be bothered with the effort to get it finished off so well. The lady I teach knitting with has membership to the show with guest tickets so I can get in for nothing. Ohterwise I would not bother going as it is expensive to get in. I am a kid at heart still and love the rides and show bags, but this is not likely to be as much fun alone so I won't bother with them and why I wouldn't bother going if I needed to pay. But going alone I can spend time looking at the knitting etc which is hard to do with others around.


what a beautiful tree lined street :!: what gorgeous color. Your bunny looks exactly like our buggs did several yrs ago when we had him, only he was longer and had long black flop ears. when folks saw him outside laying in the yard, they thought he was a cat, until he hopped off. :mrgreen:


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> thought I would take some pics. of the flowers blooming, before the rain sets in tomorrow and it is too late!


oh, nana what beautiful flowers. those are some wonderful colors. i love when things are in bloom.thanks


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> thought I would take some pics. of the flowers blooming, before the rain sets in tomorrow and it is too late!


oh, nana what beautiful flowers. those are some wonderful colors. i love when things are in bloom.thanks


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hey Joe, good to hear from you.
> Sorlenna, hope all goes well with your DD's driving test.
> Myfanwy, beautiful pics.
> 
> ...


  Good luck to U both. but just think of it as a healthy way to eat not a diet. bj and i have been doing that with their plan for most of this yr. i just don't ever think about eating like we used to. we just do it our selves and every wk or so we weigh at our church. just a private thing. even though i might have a badly planned meal from time to time, i just start right back the next meal and do better, don't beat yourselves up when you slip, just get right back. honestly we have done it enough now, i don't even think about how and what i used to eat. i really eat pretty much what i want, its just portion size and how its cooked. keep us informed. ;-)what i wanted to tell you and nearly forgot, get yourselves a hoola hoop, no i am not great at it, but it keeps you moving, and you can grab it up often, and how funny. i mostly count the times i bend and pick it up. :-D


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> One more from my brother's photos of the Chatham Islnds


nana thank you so much for the great pic. i would fram that and hang in my guest bedroom. i love shots like that. i have photos from a fav. person who passed a yr ago, he taught photography and did it for a living for yrs for a lg. Tennesee newspaper, then retired and taught and did craft shows with matted copies of his rural shots. i love those and that is right up there with his as far a subject matter and composition. again thank you for sharing a part of your country thats what i love about this t party :thumbup:


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Joe, good to hear from you.
> ...


I certainly can give :thumbup: to that Southern Gal! I can no longer eat like I used to 20 years ago. I can not even eat the same amount of food. The body is just not requiring it and as my physical needs have changed due to illness/es, one adjusts the diet to suit accordingly. I do follow my own "diet" that I have put together to meet my physical health needs but I do not beat myself up if I happen to occaisionally stray from it. Just pick it up again at the next meal and keep on living!


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

what a great start to my day, beautiful pics and catching up with friends. Gotta get the mojo going now and move  we are off to clean the church, then i hope it holds off on the rain, (although it looks like any moment it could let loose) so i can get my yard mowed. i put the charger on my battery, i hope thats all that was wrong. as it is i will have to mow twice because the grass is so tall. every one have a good day or night.


----------



## Joe P (Sep 20, 2011)

You folks with these high end cameras make me look like a Plebian I buy the $7.00 camera and have it developed on occasion. I do have a digital and that is almost Greek to me so I just let it set and don't want to attempt it. I let the younger ones work with it. Fine with me.

We had rainstorms yesterday and a huge one at 3 a.m. and it will rain all day here today, they say. We have needed this so badly. I am greatful as we are on 3rd level of Water restrictions that means no watering but one day and that is restricted greatly. It is a wonder we can flush our toilets. Well, that is an exaggeration but it can get pretty bad down here at times but it never has got that bad in the 16 years I have been here.

I have to clean up and get the standards to the vet to get their yearly shots and their heart worm (6) month shots. So I better get crackin' Mother wants us to stop and see her as she loves the dogs. She will have a quiet day at her apartment today with her provider there. Thank God for Tammy and her husban Jesse they are so good to us. We try to be good to them as well.

Take care boys and girls and keep happy shooting those lovely flower pictures and that "R A B B I T" was fabulous is his or her name "Pooka or Harvey"? he he. take it and go with it. joe p. Got laundry cranking away, beds made and will vacuum and dust when I get home and prepare a full meal for supper, no grass is growing under the foot here today. he he. joe p.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> thought I would take some pics. of the flowers blooming, before the rain sets in tomorrow and it is too late!


I have not heard of babiana before. And what a gorgeous Martha Washington geranium. Though I suppose you may know it by a different name. And I think that is what we know as star magnolia.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

preston said:


> wonderful pictures myfanwy - what kind of a geranium is that - what a beautiful flower.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Wow, that is a fabulous geranium! I have never seen one like that.



daralene said:


> You don't have to spend a lot on a camera but make sure you get a camera that doesn't have regular batteries that have to be changed a lot. This camera has a camera battery but the one I had before just had regular batteries and you had to change them every time you shot practically and that can cost a fortune over time and it was always going dead.


I am finding that with the one Bub gave me not long ago--it's great that it weighs much less than my "fancy camera," but the batteries don't seem to last very long. It's a Canon PowerShot and does take a fine photo--just eats those batteries like mad. I'm looking into getting some more rechargeables (gave the other ones to DD) and see if those are better. And I do still love my big ole clunky one; that's the one I used at Chaco.



Southern Gal said:


> Good luck to U both. but just think of it as a healthy way to eat not a diet.


When I began thinking of the word diet as "what your food intake is made of," it really helped me a lot! Funny how that word evolved--it used to mean only "what you eat" in general, but then came the "reduction diet" and the "weight loss diet" and then the adjectives got dropped and here we are. I just try to do well most days--yes, we all have times when we overdo or make a not-so-good choice, but the way I look at is that as long as the good choice days outnumber the bad, I'm doing all right.

Joe P, glad to see you are here!

The test went fine--she has to get a DWI "class" (which is not really a class but an online thing) certificate if she can't find the driver's ed card she got at school (it's been three years, so we aren't sure she can find it), but that's a technicality. Since she lost her dad to drunk driving and doesn't have any interest in drinking herself, I think it'll be short work for her.

Speaking of work, I need to get over to my own in 3 minutes! It's a short day today, and yesterday I had some lively conversations, so I'm hopeful today will be enjoyable as well.

I will try the felting either tonight or tomorrow--and we shall see what happens! :XD:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

mjs said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > thought I would take some pics. of the flowers blooming, before the rain sets in tomorrow and it is too late!
> ...


I think it comes from Zimbabwe, I'll take your word for the Geranium, Stellata is just latin for star!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Joe P said:


> You folks with these high end cameras make me look like a Plebian I buy the $7.00 camera and have it developed on occasion. I do have a digital and that is almost Greek to me so I just let it set and don't want to attempt it. I let the younger ones work with it. Fine with me.
> 
> We had rainstorms yesterday and a huge one at 3 a.m. and it will rain all day here today, they say. We have needed this so badly. I am greatful as we are on 3rd level of Water restrictions that means no watering but one day and that is restricted greatly. It is a wonder we can flush our toilets. Well, that is an exaggeration but it can get pretty bad down here at times but it never has got that bad in the 16 years I have been here.
> 
> ...


Joe to reassure you my camera is a $100 finepix- nothing fancy, to get the shots of the flowers I set it to zoom- there is no way I can do the clever things that Daralene can!!! Or marianne, if I recall correctly what she was saying about her set up. Hoping Marianne will have some space to fit in the TP sometime- Blessings to all in need!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > One more from my brother's photos of the Chatham Islnds
> ...


Been hunting unsuccessfully for a photo of derelict tractors in the Chathams, I'll have to see if I can get my brother to email it to me! So much seems to be left to decay, and rust!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> Southern Gal said:
> 
> 
> > myfanwy said:
> ...


It is the way of the passing of time everywhere!
Now I must go and get my cucumbers into jars and dilled before they too start to decay. lol


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

thanks for the great photos myfanwy -

sorry i stopped so abruptly last night - i was sitting here - i knew i was tired but thought i was good for a little while - my eyes just closed - almost fell out of my chair - lol - decided i should be in bed. that happens every so often - i just hate to give up.

the sun is finally breaking through - we had rain this morning -it's only in the sixties - brrrrr.

sam



myfanwy said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> > does it ever get warm there?
> ...


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

what a great picture - looks lonely and windswept - does anyone live on these islands?

sam



myfanwy said:


> One more from my brother's photos of the Chatham Islnds


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

thank you mjs - i thought that was a martha washington geranium - just wasn't sure - they are just beautiful.

sam



 mjs said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > thought I would take some pics. of the flowers blooming, before the rain sets in tomorrow and it is too late!
> ...


----------



## oddball (Jun 10, 2012)

preston said:


> thanks for the great photos myfanwy -
> 
> sorry i stopped so abruptly last night - i was sitting here - i knew i was tired but thought i was good for a little while - my eyes just closed - almost fell out of my chair - lol - decided i should be in bed. that happens every so often - i just hate to give up.
> 
> ...


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

preston said:


> thank you mjs - i thought that was a martha washington geranium - just wasn't sure - they are just beautiful.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


I'm no expert, but it looked like one to me.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lovely pictures, Daralene, and Myfanwy - beautiful peace lily.


----------



## preston (Jul 8, 2012)

i'm beginning the tea party a little early - it seemed to be well received lsat week to begin a little earlier.

sam

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-109995-1.html#2092415


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Silverowl said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> > does someone own the britannia now myfanwy? it was a beautiful yacht - i could live on it and be really comfy. lol
> ...


I was aboard the Britannia in Montreal when she was moored here. It was during the opening of the St. Lawrence Seaway. My boyfriend at the time was a reserve officer in the Navy and took me aboard. Didn't get past the officers' mess though but had a great time..


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> thought I would take some pics. of the flowers blooming, before the rain sets in tomorrow and it is too late!


Your flowers are beautiful. The King Charles Geranium is lovely. I always have 2 of these during the summer but at this time of year, they look pretty sad even though I keep dead-heading them. I've never seen a babiana before - is it native to you?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Dreamweaver - so sorry to hear about your difficulties. Would have thought the meds you were on would have cleared up your cough by now - must be very frustrating. Hope your DH'S gout/arthritis clears up soon - I know it can be very painful. I take it you aren't getting much help from your bros with the care of your mom. Must be very hard on you and your family. Sending positive energy to you. Take care of yourself.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

myfanwy said:


> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> > You folks with these high end cameras make me look like a Plebian I buy the $7.00 camera and have it developed on occasion. I do have a digital and that is almost Greek to me so I just let it set and don't want to attempt it. I let the younger ones work with it. Fine with me.
> ...


Mine was about the same but the cameras out now are so much better. The special effects are from iphoto, which came with the computer, which is DH's. Wish I had my own but then I would be on even more. :roll: People tell me there are really good photo programs and I think the one they recommend is Photo Shop??


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > myfanwy said:
> ...


Didn't Western Samoa recently change so that they were more in line with NZ with whom they do most business? Because they only had 3 days to do business with NZ as the other two days were a weekend in one country and then the other.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


That was exactly the logic for the change, that I heard!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

daralene said:


> Darowil...Thank you for the photos. Beautiful DD's rabbit. Love the flowering trees. So beautiful lining the streets. Imagine their will be a carpet of lovely yellow flowers as they fall. Hope DH helps you get your photos back and sorry they are causing so much trouble once you get them since he has changed them :roll: Cute little monkey hanging 'round. Was that from DD too??
> 
> .


The photos are on my computer and visible! While I was out yesterday DH transferred them over-so I was wronging him when I thought I would be waiting. Will post more soon- but going out again soon, coffee with a friend and then Handknitters Guild. So more photos on the new TP.
Monkey is from my trip to Sabah (Malaysia) a couple of years ago. They have proboscis monkeys (the males have very large noses) and I loved them so much I brought the monkey. Normally he sits on the lounge but people like positioning him in different ways. He then gets left there for a while as he looks cute wherever he is and so he is still hanging around.
Stayed at the show for the afternoon and evening- gave a quick knitting lesson on Judys Magic Caston for toe up socks after watching the wood chopping! The lady who got me in had a friend who wanted to see how it was done. Stayed until after the fireworks. Some fantastic knitting.
A few footy scores were given around the time of the fireworks and the local team was losing, came home and decided to watch the end of the game- and they ended up winning! If they win next week they will be in the Grandfinal the following week. But I gather that they will be the underdogs.


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

darowil said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > darowil said:
> ...


Could you copy and send to e-mail or evernote. Just a thought.
Then maybe you could post from either of those. MJW


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

Spent last night in agony as a rear molar broke and a piece was floating into the gum and cavity area. I wasn't able to dislodge it. This morning had 3 appts with nurse, doctor and lab then to arrange an appt with dentist after, I had to have the services call five doctors as mine had already done 3 emergencies today. I liked the dentist who had an absolute impronouncible name(persian origin) The tooth was very difficult to remove and came out in 3 crumbled pieces. Also had to add more anesthesia which didn't work too well. It remained painful afterward until I could remove the poltice he had applied after 1/2 hour. Then I had to send a friend to pharmacy to obtain antibiotics and pain meds. Not too painful at this time.
There are two more that will have to be extracted soon also.
The antibiotics were much less expensive than I thought they would be and I worried that they don't cover dental scripts, but his did not say what kind of doc he was.
I am supposed to go to the mall tomorrow am. at 0930. I hope I feel well enough. It's always something. I am beginning to think what challenge will I have today to mess up my day. I have just finished both end pieces for the stained glass panel shawl and will begin the body tonight or tomorrow. 
Darwil: Looking forward to your pictures/
Daralene and Myfanwy: Loved to see your lovely pics and the gorgeous trees and the tree-lined avenue. I remember when you would see some of those here in LA, but growth has caused removal in order to widen into blvds and freeways. One has to really look for trees and then almost none are flowering ones. On to the new tp. marlark marge.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Hugs for you Marge. Not much fun in dental procedures! ((((  ))))


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh my goodness margewhaples...how awful that sounds! I hope you are having some relief from this pain.



margewhaples said:


> Spent last night in agony as a rear molar broke and a piece was floating into the gum and cavity area. I wasn't able to dislodge it. This morning had 3 appts with nurse, doctor and lab then to arrange an appt with dentist after, I had to have the services call five doctors as mine had already done 3 emergencies today. I liked the dentist who had an absolute impronouncible name(persian origin) The tooth was very difficult to remove and came out in 3 crumbled pieces. Also had to add more anesthesia which didn't work too well. It remained painful afterward until I could remove the poltice he had applied after 1/2 hour. Then I had to send a friend to pharmacy to obtain antibiotics and pain meds. Not too painful at this time.
> There are two more that will have to be extracted soon also.
> The antibiotics were much less expensive than I thought they would be and I worried that they don't cover dental scripts, but his did not say what kind of doc he was.
> I am supposed to go to the mall tomorrow am. at 0930. I hope I feel well enough. It's always something. I am beginning to think what challenge will I have today to mess up my day. I have just finished both end pieces for the stained glass panel shawl and will begin the body tonight or tomorrow.
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > thought I would take some pics. of the flowers blooming, before the rain sets in tomorrow and it is too late!
> ...


someone mentioned it is from South Africa, sorry it is very early morning here- I am really supposing myself to have a cuppa and get the bread made, that I need.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Sorry to hear about your tooth, Marge. I hope you are better!


----------

